# 2022 Professional golf thread



## srixon 1 (Jan 9, 2022)

Is it me, or are the fairways at the Sentry Tournament of Champions stupidly wide?  The fairways at my course are tiny in comparison. I know these guys are good but 17 under after 36 holes is a joke


----------



## Slab (Jan 9, 2022)

JT ripped it to bits today as well
I suppose for most of the year its a resort course with its fair share of windy days, no point peeing of the tourists with balls lost off the tee 

This always kinda feels like a post new year, blow the cobwebs off, showcase the players, tour event and probably in conjunction with the tourism industry to attract holidaymakers from the US.... And after all the players are all recent winners to boot so can make it look benign

I'd like to give it a go though


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 9, 2022)

It’s a resort course and has always resulted in low scores. It’s more like an exhibition event than a regular tour event. 

Those fairways aren’t as wide when it gets really windy.


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 9, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			It’s a resort course and has always resulted in low scores. It’s more like an exhibition event than a regular tour event.
		
Click to expand...

Very much like Victoria, the home of the Portuguese Masters. A resort course I’ve played many times, long but not desperately difficult, and the pros eat it for breakfast.

In years past scores in the -20’s were needed to be in with a sniff.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 9, 2022)

It’s not like any other course. The changes in elevation are massive, the slopes carry the ball away so need to be really wide. It can be pretty breezy too. 

But when the course is soft the pros can destroy it. Like throwing darts. I heard the commentator say they have had 28 wet days since the start of December. 

Firm and fast is how it’s designed to play, which makes it much more challenging, especially approaches to the greens.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 10, 2022)

The absurdity of shooting 12 under par in the final round of a PGA event and rising 1 place on the leaderboard to finish 3rd


----------



## sunshine (Jan 10, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The absurdity of shooting 12 under par in the final round of a PGA event and rising 1 place on the leaderboard to finish 3rd
		
Click to expand...

Scores don't matter. We're only watching for the views of the whales, surfers and general tropical paradise while it's cold, dark and miserable at home.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 10, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Scores don't matter. We're only watching for the views of the whales, surfers and general tropical paradise while it's cold, dark and miserable at home.
		
Click to expand...

So thats what the noisy drones are up there for....


----------



## JamesR (Jan 11, 2022)

Apparently it was very wet, and as such target golf.
They were placing on days 1 & 2.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 14, 2022)

Interesting bit on Tv just now with Matt Jones getting a rules official to check that he wouldn't be penalised for anchoring while chipping with a 3 wood - he had an awkward stance with one foot in a bunker and had to grip so far down on the shaft that the 3 wood handle was up his arm and under his armpit.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 15, 2022)

davidy233 said:



			Interesting bit on Tv just now with Matt Jones getting a rules official to check that he wouldn't be penalised for anchoring while chipping with a 3 wood - he had an awkward stance with one foot in a bunker and had to grip so far down on the shaft that the 3 wood handle was up his arm and under his armpit.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that too. I wonder how many other players would have called for a ruling.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482154610445807620
😂😂😂😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2022)

Woosnam calls time on the Masters 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483885604207222788
Sad to see in one respect but wish a few more of these former winners (Lyle?) called time and gave todays players the chance to compete


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 20, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Woosnam calls time on the Masters 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483885604207222788
Sad to see in one respect but wish a few more of these former winners (Lyle?) called time and gave todays players the chance to compete
		
Click to expand...

Started reading that without clocking the name and thought it was Tiger for a second.


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 20, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Woosnam calls time on the Masters 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483885604207222788
Sad to see in one respect but wish a few more of these former winners (Lyle?) called time and gave todays players the chance to compete
		
Click to expand...

I think the exemption should be something like 20 years after the win.


----------



## evemccc (Jan 20, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			I think the exemption should be something like 20 years after the win.
		
Click to expand...

I think it’s cool in theory that they’re given that lifetime option, but it’s a bit cringey for Lyle to be doing it now

Although for some Faldo is seen as a bit odd, at least he was self-aware enough to call it a day a number of years back


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 20, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			I think the exemption should be something like 20 years after the win.
		
Click to expand...

The current exemption is vanity golf, both for the tournament and the players concerned. Your suggestion is a good compromise, still generous but not open ended as now. Not likely to happen sadly, ego's all round won't let it.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 20, 2022)

For the past winners that are over 55 years old and cannot compete over 72 holes, just let them have their own 9 hole comp on the back 9. From the forward tees obviously. 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 20, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The current exemption is vanity golf, both for the tournament and the players concerned. Your suggestion is a good compromise, still generous but not open ended as now. Not likely to happen sadly, ego's all round won't let it.
		
Click to expand...

Unfair on Langer though who still makes the cut half the time.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Unfair on Langer though who still makes the cut half the time. 

Click to expand...

Would also mean that we'd never see another run at a major like Tom Watson made when he was 59 at the Open in 2009.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 20, 2022)

davidy233 said:



			Would also mean that we'd never see another run at a major like Tom Watson made when he was 59 at the Open in 2009.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the exemption should stand until you miss the cut 10 years in a row. That way Woosnam would have been finished in 2018, and Lyle's exemption expires in 2024.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Maybe the exemption should stand until you miss the cut 10 years in a row. That way Woosnam would have been finished in 2018, and Lyle's exemption expires in 2024.
		
Click to expand...

How about it stays exactly as it is ?

It’s not affecting anyone else and it’s an honour they have earned


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 20, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How about it stays exactly as it is ?

It’s not affecting anyone else and it’s an honour they have earned
		
Click to expand...

Well yeah, they probably will keep it as it is. We were just having some fun, apologies, I know you don't like that happening on your watch.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Unfair on Langer though who still makes the cut half the time. 

Click to expand...

I suspect he would still qualify at most majors anyway due to the number of tournaments he still wins on the seniors tour. Winning some of them qualifies you into them. He is still competitive, too many other past winners at Augusta are anything but.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Well yeah, they probably will keep it as it is. We were just having some fun, apologies, I know you don't like that happening on your watch.
		
Click to expand...

Fun ? Oh sorry I missed the part where someone said it was just fun , my apologies for mistaking it for a debate where people can post their opinion on that debate. Next time I’ll bring my party hat 🥳 to enjoy the fun 🙄


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 20, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fun ? Oh sorry I missed the part where someone said it was just fun , my apologies for mistaking it for a debate where people can post their opinion on that debate. Next time I’ll bring my party hat 🥳 to enjoy the fun 🙄
		
Click to expand...

It's ok, we're quite used to you missing the fun.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2022)

Although it is an honour, the sight of Mize shooting 84 in round Lyle at +12, Couples at +13 and Singh at +15 isn't really what it should be about and in my opinion these spaces should go to current players. Of course they should partake in the celebrations for past champions until the day they pass but watching them struggle does nothing to keep the memory of their achievements intact


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			It's ok, we're quite used to you missing the fun. 

Click to expand...

Didn't take long for this thread to get sucked dry and dragged down


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2022)

Anyone else get annoyed watching them play in lovely sunshine as the European Tour starts 😂

Great start for some of them 
Poulter doing very well 

Great round from Jamieson and Hatton

Not so from McIlroy and Morikawa


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 20, 2022)

I quite like watching the old lads knocking it around Augusta. 

Especially when one of them puts a score in or hits a worldy shot. 

Yes it might keep a few of the lean, mean young thrusters out of the event. Honestly though. Who cares? 

They can earn their chance like anyone else can. 

Besides. Apart from Angel Cabrerra, you rarely see a golfer puffing on a tab these days. 😁


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 20, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Although it is an honour, the sight of Mize shooting 84 in round Lyle at +12, Couples at +13 and Singh at +15 isn't really what it should be about and in my opinion these spaces should go to current players. Of course they should partake in the celebrations for past champions until the day they pass but watching them struggle does nothing to keep the memory of their achievements intact
		
Click to expand...

Fred Couple's has had some tremendous tournaments over the years and you can't bracket him with the other names. He's finished high enough many times to earn a play in the following years event without needing ex champions exception.

I'd stop inviting the amateurs, ok for the 2 National championships but not in a small field event like this.


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 20, 2022)

davidy233 said:



			Would also mean that we'd never see another run at a major like Tom Watson made when he was 59 at the Open in 2009.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness, The Open do allow past champions but they have an age limit - 60. This means that Tom Watson qualified in 2009 aged 59, but after that he was relying on other qualifying criteria and some exemptions. I imagine that 2nd place finish in 2009 must have accounted for a few Opens afterwards.

It also means that Lyle (aged 63) would now have to qualify for The Open via other means than the fact he won it in 1985.

Personally, I think this is better than just hoping the old guys eventually decide it isn't worth the trip to Augusta each year. Some exceptions of course - Langer and Couples both seem to be able to compete with the rest of the field.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 20, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			In fairness, The Open do allow past champions but they have an age limit - 60. This means that Tom Watson qualified in 2009 aged 59, but after that he was relying on other qualifying criteria and some exemptions. I imagine that 2nd place finish in 2009 must have accounted for a few Opens afterwards.

It also means that Lyle (aged 63) would now have to qualify for The Open via other means than the fact he won it in 1985.

Personally, I think this is better than just hoping the old guys eventually decide it isn't worth the trip to Augusta each year. Some exceptions of course - Langer and Couples both seem to be able to compete with the rest of the field.
		
Click to expand...

Sandy won in 1988 not 85 - I quite like the exempt until 60 mark - maybe with a proviso that when you get to that mark if you make the cut  you get a couple of extra years exemption - pretty sure that Freddie and Bernhard would make a cut given two starts.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 20, 2022)

davidy233 said:



			Sandy won in 1988 not 85 - I quite like the exempt until 60 mark - maybe with a proviso that when you get to that mark if you make the cut  you get a couple of extra years exemption - pretty sure that Freddie and Bernhard would make a cut given two starts.
		
Click to expand...

I thought he won the Open in 85 & Masters in 88


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 20, 2022)

JamesR said:



			I thought he won the Open in 85 & Masters in 88
		
Click to expand...

Correct - me getting mixed up with posts which intermingle the Open and the Masters


----------



## sunshine (Jan 20, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			I think the exemption should be something like 20 years after the win.
		
Click to expand...

It's an invitational tournament, so the organisers are able to select who they think the fans want to see. I think spectators and TV viewers still have more interest in former winners like Woosnam compared to some of the current crop of top 30 players. Anyone want to follow Hughes, Kokrak or Gooch?


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 20, 2022)

Would I rather watch young talented players chasing birdies, or blokes struggling to break 80? Me personally, I'll go with the better quality. 

It is really cool to see Langer and Couples compete, but not so much Lyle miss the cut.


----------



## AliMc (Jan 21, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Anyone else get annoyed watching them play in lovely sunshine as the European Tour starts 😂

Great start for some of them
Poulter doing very well

Great round from Jamieson and Hatton

Not so from McIlroy and Morikawa
		
Click to expand...

Seen on Twitter that it looks lovely and windy today, more like the conditions that I would like to see them playing in


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 21, 2022)

I have just seen Adam Scott’s new putter for the first time. It looks more like something that Tracey Emin would knock up for some modern art exhibition 😳


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 21, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			I have just seen Adam Scott’s new putter for the first time. It looks more like something that Tracey Emin would knock up for some modern art exhibition 😳
		
Click to expand...

Had to Google it and found this - it appears to be the LAB thing that @Bdill93 was raving about? I've seen it on Rick Shiels' channel. I believe he said it was really good if you can bring yourself to look at it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Had to Google it and found this - it appears to be the LAB thing that @Bdill93 was raving about? I've seen it on Rick Shiels' channel. I believe he said it was really good if you can bring yourself to look at it. 

Click to expand...

His head must be an absolute mess when he goes to putt if he has to resort to that


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			His head must be an absolute mess when he goes to putt if he has to resort to that 

Click to expand...

Worst putter on tour, Scott or Westwood?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 21, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Worst putter on tour, Scott or Westwood?
		
Click to expand...

Are we talking implement or actual putting the ball in the hole?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Are we talking implement or actual putting the ball in the hole? 

Click to expand...

😂


----------



## Dando (Jan 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			His head must be an absolute mess when he goes to putt if he has to resort to that 

Click to expand...

it looks like some sort of medieval torture device on a stick


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 21, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Worst putter on tour, Scott or Westwood?
		
Click to expand...

Neither, according to PGA Tour putting stats. Last season Adam Scott was 18th, Lee was 92nd.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 21, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Neither, according to PGA Tour putting stats. Last season Adam Scott was 18th, Lee was 92nd.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting that in 2021 Morikawa was 178th in that list . The stats don't always tell everything.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Interesting that in 2021 Morikawa was 178th in that list . The stats don't always tell everything.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, that is interesting, looked like he could never miss at one point as well.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Interesting that in 2021 Morikawa was 178th in that list . The stats don't always tell everything.
		
Click to expand...

I knew his putting was streaky but didn't think it was quite that bad. Shows you just how good his ball-striking is that he still got to number 2 in the world.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I knew his putting was streaky but didn't think it was quite that bad. Shows you just how good his ball-striking is that he still got to number 2 in the world.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve just looked, there’s a thousand different putting stats you can choose from so I’m not sure which is the best overall picture of someone’s ability. Saying that though Morikawa is well down the list on them all 😲


----------



## fundy (Jan 21, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I’ve just looked, there’s a thousand different putting stats you can choose from so I’m not sure which is the best overall picture of someone’s ability. Saying that though Morikawa is well down the list on them all 😲
		
Click to expand...

SG Putting a decent place to start


----------



## Imurg (Jan 21, 2022)

I'd be there all day and all night...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484556404413415433


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2022)

Gutsy putt by McIlroy to birdie the last to make the projected cut at +3. Worked hard to grind a score out. Can't win it but hopefully he can have a good weekend and find a bit of form


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Jan 21, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Gutsy putt by McIlroy to birdie the last to make the projected cut at +3. Worked hard to grind a score out. Can't win it but hopefully he can have a good weekend and find a bit of form
		
Click to expand...

I watched it too, but I saw it as he frittered away shots on the back 9 or 10 holes, not sure I would call it grinding out a score, although I give it to you it was a great birdie on the last, the wind was very strong that his 2nd shot to the green from the middle of the fairway, with a fairway wood out of the screws went just 220 yards, leaving him still nearly 50 yards to get up and down to give him a good chance of still making the cut


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I knew his putting was streaky but didn't think it was quite that bad. Shows you just how good his ball-striking is that he still got to number 2 in the world.
		
Click to expand...

It also shows how much potential he has - if he can fix his putting, he will be the best in the world by a length. 

Saying that, Westwood has been at that stage several times previously and could never sort it out. Rory would be the best in the world if he was a better wedge player, Luke Donald would have dominated the game for a decade had he hit the ball 20 yards longer, etc.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 22, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			It also shows how much potential he has - if he can fix his putting, he will be the best in the world by a length.

Saying that, Westwood has been at that stage several times previously and could never sort it out. Rory would be the best in the world if he was a better wedge player, Luke Donald would have dominated the game for a decade had he hit the ball 20 yards longer, etc.
		
Click to expand...

He doesn’t really need to fix his putting. He, like Rahm, Rory, DJ, Westwood are soo good tee to Green that they just need to be half decent at putting one week and they win. If they have a really good week with the putter they win by a lot. 

Unfortunately for Westwood. His good putting week never happened at a major.


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 22, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			He doesn’t really need to fix his putting. He, like Rahm, Rory, DJ, Westwood are soo good tee to Green that they just need to be half decent at putting one week and they win. If they have a really good week with the putter they win by a lot. 

Unfortunately for Westwood. His good putting week never happened at a major.
		
Click to expand...

To become number 1 by some distance, he does need to improve his putting. As I said, if he becomes a good putter then he will be the best in the world by a fair margin. 

To remain as he is - one of the best of about 10 or so - then no, he doesn't need to fix anything. I imagine that is where he'll probably stay.


----------



## woofers (Jan 24, 2022)

From the BBC website (my bold):
Tyrrell Hatton said he would like to "blow up" the 18th after* it ruined his chance* of defending the title.
The Englishman did birdie the *par-five* hole - measured at 634 yards - in Sunday's final round as he closed with a five-under 67 to finish on seven under, but called it a "terrible finishing hole".
Hatton, who won this title when it was played at the Abu Dhabi Golf Club in 2021, had a *double-bogey seven* in Friday's blustery conditions and then signed for a ruinous *quadruple-bogey nine* on Saturday.
"I would love for a bomb to drop on it and blow it to oblivion," he told BBC Sport.
"The fact they've moved the tee back is ridiculous.* I hit a really good tee shot and I've still got 290 yards to the front* [of the green].
"I could *peg driver up again and still not get there*. It'd be a much better finishing hole if you were rewarded for hitting the fairway, which as it stands, you're not.
"If we're coming back here next year, it'd be nice if they redesigned it. It's a bit of an ask so we may not be back."

Errr......it's a par 5 Tyrrell, basically you ruined your chance of winning by not accepting that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 24, 2022)

woofers said:



			From the BBC website (my bold):
Tyrrell Hatton said he would like to "blow up" the 18th after* it ruined his chance* of defending the title.
The Englishman did birdie the *par-five* hole - measured at 634 yards - in Sunday's final round as he closed with a five-under 67 to finish on seven under, but called it a "terrible finishing hole".
Hatton, who won this title when it was played at the Abu Dhabi Golf Club in 2021, had a *double-bogey seven* in Friday's blustery conditions and then signed for a ruinous *quadruple-bogey nine* on Saturday.
"I would love for a bomb to drop on it and blow it to oblivion," he told BBC Sport.
"The fact they've moved the tee back is ridiculous.* I hit a really good tee shot and I've still got 290 yards to the front* [of the green].
"I could *peg driver up again and still not get there*. It'd be a much better finishing hole if you were rewarded for hitting the fairway, which as it stands, you're not.
"If we're coming back here next year, it'd be nice if they redesigned it. It's a bit of an ask so we may not be back."

Errr......it's a par 5 Tyrrell, basically you ruined your chance of winning by not accepting that.
		
Click to expand...

I watched a good chunk of this yesterday, great days golf, and I could not work out what his beef was. Was it basically that he could not reach the green in 2 and so that made him grumpy? If so, I think it is, that is pretty childish and embarrassing. Not all par 5's are there to be eagled or birdied at will. Players did still birdie the hole but they had to work hard to do it, they even had to play it like a par 5 was meant to be played


----------



## Slab (Jan 24, 2022)

woofers said:



			From the BBC website (my bold):
Tyrrell Hatton said he would like to "blow up" the 18th after* it ruined his chance* of defending the title.
The Englishman did birdie the *par-five* hole - measured at 634 yards - in Sunday's final round as he closed with a five-under 67 to finish on seven under, but called it a "terrible finishing hole".
Hatton, who won this title when it was played at the Abu Dhabi Golf Club in 2021, had a *double-bogey seven* in Friday's blustery conditions and then signed for a ruinous *quadruple-bogey nine* on Saturday.
"I would love for a bomb to drop on it and blow it to oblivion," he told BBC Sport.
"The fact they've moved the tee back is ridiculous.* I hit a really good tee shot and I've still got 290 yards to the front* [of the green].
"I could *peg driver up again and still not get there*. It'd be a much better finishing hole if you were rewarded for hitting the fairway, which as it stands, you're not.
"If we're coming back here next year, it'd be nice if they redesigned it. It's a bit of an ask so we may not be back."

Errr......it's a par 5 Tyrrell, basically you ruined your chance of winning by not accepting that.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah when i read his comments I did wonder if other elite tour pros think like that and how many more don't accept that just occasionally there will be a par 5 that cant be reached in 2 
(although as a closing hole to a televised tour event on a Sunday its probably not good for entertainment to have a 3-shotter. Doesn't easily allow for folks getting birdies/eagles to shake up the leaderboard and might have made for a long playoff)


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2022)

woofers said:



			From the BBC website (my bold):
Tyrrell Hatton said he would like to "blow up" the 18th after* it ruined his chance* of defending the title.
The Englishman did birdie the *par-five* hole - measured at 634 yards - in Sunday's final round as he closed with a five-under 67 to finish on seven under, but called it a "terrible finishing hole".
Hatton, who won this title when it was played at the Abu Dhabi Golf Club in 2021, had a *double-bogey seven* in Friday's blustery conditions and then signed for a ruinous *quadruple-bogey nine* on Saturday.
"I would love for a bomb to drop on it and blow it to oblivion," he told BBC Sport.
"The fact they've moved the tee back is ridiculous.* I hit a really good tee shot and I've still got 290 yards to the front* [of the green].
"I could *peg driver up again and still not get there*. It'd be a much better finishing hole if you were rewarded for hitting the fairway, which as it stands, you're not.
"If we're coming back here next year, it'd be nice if they redesigned it. It's a bit of an ask so we may not be back."

Errr......it's a par 5 Tyrrell, basically you ruined your chance of winning by not accepting that.
		
Click to expand...

Haha. That's hilarious. Pro golfers have clearly lost all concept of an actual par 5 these days.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 24, 2022)

woofers said:



			From the BBC website (my bold):
Tyrrell Hatton said he would like to "blow up" the 18th after* it ruined his chance* of defending the title.
The Englishman did birdie the *par-five* hole - measured at 634 yards - in Sunday's final round as he closed with a five-under 67 to finish on seven under, but called it a "terrible finishing hole".
Hatton, who won this title when it was played at the Abu Dhabi Golf Club in 2021, had a *double-bogey seven* in Friday's blustery conditions and then signed for a ruinous *quadruple-bogey nine* on Saturday.
"I would love for a bomb to drop on it and blow it to oblivion," he told BBC Sport.
"The fact they've moved the tee back is ridiculous.* I hit a really good tee shot and I've still got 290 yards to the front* [of the green].
"I could *peg driver up again and still not get there*. It'd be a much better finishing hole if you were rewarded for hitting the fairway, which as it stands, you're not.
"If we're coming back here next year, it'd be nice if they redesigned it. It's a bit of an ask so we may not be back."

Errr......it's a par 5 Tyrrell, basically you ruined your chance of winning by not accepting that.
		
Click to expand...

That is classic Hatton moaning. Probably a bit tongue in cheek from him to be fair.

His point was that you could hit a poor drive, knock it back on to the fairway and have a short iron into the green, but even if you hit a perfect drive it was still a lay up so nothing gained. I do understand the point, as it is more entertaining to finish with some risk/reward. But he could have phrased this in a less entitled and petulant manner 

Maybe they need to make the fairway one yard wide to give him an advantage.


----------



## MarkT (Jan 28, 2022)

Has anyone played the Emirates in Dubai? As much as everyone goes on about it and the 'iconic views' not sure I'd fancy it at all?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 28, 2022)

McIlorys swing looks so much better , a lot more control and smoother , doesn’t seem to be chasing the shots - putter cold at the moment


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 28, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			McIlorys swing looks so much better , a lot more control and smoother , doesn’t seem to be chasing the shots - putter cold at the moment
		
Click to expand...

We could be in 59 Watch if his putter was hot.


----------



## MarkT (Jan 28, 2022)

When Hatton is good he looks as good as anyone, makes everything look so easy. Shaping up to be a cracking weekend


----------



## AliMc (Jan 28, 2022)

MarkT said:



			Has anyone played the Emirates in Dubai? As much as everyone goes on about it and the 'iconic views' not sure I'd fancy it at all?
		
Click to expand...

Played it in a Pro-am in 2002 before all the skyscrapers went up, fantastic golf course


----------



## Humpy (Jan 29, 2022)

Anyone else not able to view the leaderboard at the Farmers on the PGA Tour website?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2022)

I


Humpy said:



			Anyone else not able to view the leaderboard at the Farmers on the PGA Tour website?
		
Click to expand...

It's been rubbish all week...OK on a phone apparently but nothing else....


----------



## Humpy (Jan 29, 2022)

Can't get anything on my phone. Was ok yesterday.


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2022)

use espn if pgatour not working

https://www.espn.com/golf//leaderboard


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 29, 2022)

John Rahm seems to have developed Tourette’s.


----------



## Humpy (Jan 29, 2022)

fundy said:



			use espn if pgatour not working

https://www.espn.com/golf//leaderboard

Click to expand...

Thanks. Was interested to see how Aaron Rai was getting on. Which I hadn't bothered! But good on him for at least challenging after 3 rounds.


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			John Rahm seems to have developed Tourette’s.
		
Click to expand...


hes had it for years lol


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2022)

Humpy said:



			Thanks. Was interested to see how Aaron Rai was getting on. Which I hadn't bothered! But good on him for at least challenging after 3 rounds.
		
Click to expand...


yeah was pulling for him too 

hell get more chances though


----------



## pendodave (Jan 29, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I

It's been rubbish all week...OK on a phone apparently but nothing else....
		
Click to expand...

There's a lot of negative contents about this app on golf social at the moment, so it's not just on one platform or in one country. Seems a bit off for such a large organisation.


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2022)

pendodave said:



			There's a lot of negative contents about this app on golf social at the moment, so it's not just on one platform or in one country. Seems a bit off for such a large organisation.
		
Click to expand...


the website is horrible, very very outdated codewise, very inefficient in how it returns data etc, hard to believe considering how much money they have as an organisation


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 30, 2022)

Seems like nobody wants to win in Dubai.


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Seems like nobody wants to win in Dubai.
		
Click to expand...


Was like that at the Farmers last night, List waited 2 hours for someone to beat him, no one did and then he won the play off


----------



## Mike79 (Jan 30, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Seems like nobody wants to win in Dubai.
		
Click to expand...

Keen to see if Rory can finish this. He played well lasts week until the final round and so far he’s looking good this week. 

…surely one birdie in the last 2 to secure it?!?


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jan 30, 2022)

I took Hovland at 14/1 on Thursday, cashed out after he birdied 18. I'm expecting McIlroy to win.


----------



## Mike79 (Jan 30, 2022)

Maybe I spoke to soon…


----------



## JamesR (Jan 30, 2022)

Well I’m glad that came out. Otherwise the internet would be awash with people blaming the caddie….”he should have had a professional caddie…etc etc etc”


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 30, 2022)

Richard Bland. What a putt on the last


----------



## pendodave (Jan 30, 2022)

Dickie B !!!!!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 30, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Well I’m glad that came out. Otherwise the internet would be awash with people blaming the caddie….”he should have had a professional caddie…etc etc etc”
		
Click to expand...

Almost a brilliant up and down, but a par out of that bush is as good as a birdie in the hand


----------



## pendodave (Jan 30, 2022)

I'm going to be slightly peed off for whoever of the 2 out of 3 don't win, as I like 'em all. First world problem!


----------



## Mike79 (Jan 30, 2022)

3 wood off the tee makes a tough 2nd for Rory. Got to be a lay up surely?

Hoping this 3wood stays dry 😬


----------



## C7usk (Jan 30, 2022)

Rory definitely has some balls. Lol.


----------



## C7usk (Jan 30, 2022)

Miles out... Wow.


----------



## pendodave (Jan 30, 2022)

C7usk said:



			Rory definitely has some balls. Lol.
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope he's got at least another one...


----------



## Mike79 (Jan 30, 2022)

A par got play off. A birdie was a win. Yet Rory took ok an eagle opportunity which wasn’t needed


----------



## C7usk (Jan 30, 2022)

pendodave said:



			Let's hope he's got at least another one...
		
Click to expand...

Lol.... Hindsight obviously but surely the lay up was the shot... But I do like that he goes for the win.


----------



## pendodave (Jan 30, 2022)

C7usk said:



			Lol.... Hindsight obviously but surely the lay up was the shot... But I do like that he goes for the win.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean, but given the distance it wasn't perhaps the best strategy. Better to get in the play off and then go for the win from a more favourable position?
Might say more than he likes about his confidence with a wedge!


----------



## C7usk (Jan 30, 2022)

pendodave said:



			I know what you mean, but given the distance it wasn't perhaps the best strategy. Better to get in the play off and then go for the win from a more favourable position?
Might say more than he likes about his confidence with a wedge!
		
Click to expand...

I thought so.... But even bland going for it... Good luck.


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2022)

no one saying Viktor shouldve laid up now hes knocked it on in 2?


----------



## C7usk (Jan 30, 2022)

fundy said:



			no one saying Viktor shouldve laid up now hes knocked it on in 2?
		
Click to expand...

Lol... Fair point.... Rory is a bit wild sometimes though and a par was good enough for play off..... Gutted for bland... Well done hovland.


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2022)

C7usk said:



			Lol... Fair point.... Rory is a bit wild sometimes though and a par was good enough for play off..... Gutted for bland... Well done hovland.
		
Click to expand...

Shot choice not the issue, execution and where he misses it is

Rorys best choice of winning the tournament was making 4 there than going into a 3 way play off where he would then be looking at the same shot again most likely. the issue was short right was a complete no, long/left were where he had to miss

Congrats Viktor, some win from where he was with 3 to play!!!


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 30, 2022)

Will we get another shirt ripping tantrum?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2022)

Nice touch in the interview with Tim Barter, well played Viktor Hovlund.  Was pulling for Richard Bland as a fellow "old git", but fantastic play from Holland in regulation.  just a pity to see it "lost" by Bland with the missed putt, rather than won.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 30, 2022)

Rory will be in the does slow play hurt your score thread any moment now!

It was nice to see another exciting finish. But the Sky team need to tone it down waxing about Bland. Yes he did well, but he’s not the second coming of Tiger


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Nice touch in the interview with Tim barter, well played Viktor Hovlund.  Was pulling for Richard Bland as a fellow "old git", but fantastic play from Holland in regulation.  just a pity to see it "lost" by Bland with the missed putt, rather than won.
		
Click to expand...


bit harsh, Hovland made birdie to win it having finished the last 3 holes in -4!!!!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2022)

fundy said:



*bit harsh*, Hovland made birdie to win it having finished the last 3 holes in -4!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Not at all, I've acknowledged Hovlund's fantastic play in the post you quoted.  it's just disappointing for me to see Bland lose it on a lipped putt rather than Holland take it from him.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 30, 2022)

Nice to know it’s not just me who melts. Given some of his wedge shots I was amazed he took the eagle on when a lay up still offered a birdie chance. It wasn’t as if he’s 3w had been 100% all day.

1st -3rd in one shot, that’ll cost him.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 30, 2022)

Viktor Hovlund is my new favourite player and a Dude amongst Men....


----------



## Depreston (Jan 30, 2022)

Interesting choice from Rory I don’t think that was a green light situation for 3 wood long way back and a bit dirt on the ball 

he was recently talking about how tiger used to go out to win and he did it by being calculated going for the Hail Mary there wasn’t the calculated play ..

I think he will obviously be disappointed but again he hasn’t been at his best this week (just like Rahm at the farmers) and still should have won 

One of the good signs was his wedge play at the weekend


----------



## Depreston (Jan 30, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Viktor Hovlund is my new favourite player and a Dude amongst Men....
		
Click to expand...

he’s great hope he hasn’t peaked too soon this season wonder what odds he is for one of the four majors


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2022)

Depreston said:



			he’s great hope he hasn’t peaked too soon this season wonder what odds he is for one of the four majors
		
Click to expand...

hes 20s-28s depending on which major it is


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2022)

Depreston said:



			Interesting choice from Rory I don’t think that was a green light situation for 3 wood long way back and a bit dirt on the ball

he was recently talking about how tiger used to go out to win and he did it by being calculated going for the Hail Mary there wasn’t the calculated play ..

I think he will obviously be disappointed but again he hasn’t been at his best this week (just like Rahm at the farmers) and still should have won

One of the good signs was his wedge play at the weekend
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Lay up, pitch on and rely on your wedge play to get it close and hole the putt. Was hoping Bland would nick it


----------



## JamesR (Jan 30, 2022)

The easiest birdie on 18 is from the back, or left, of the green. Too difficult to hit a wedge close, as the green was rock hard. So a calculated risk in opinion.


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2022)

JamesR said:



			The easiest birdie on 18 is from the back, or left, of the green. Too difficult to hit a wedge close, as the green was rock hard. So a calculated risk in opinion.
		
Click to expand...


still not seen anyone saying Bland or Hovland shouldve laid up in the play off AFTER they didnt hit it in the water


----------



## C7usk (Jan 30, 2022)

fundy said:



			still not seen anyone saying Bland or Hovland shouldve laid up in the play off AFTER they didnt hit it in the water 

Click to expand...

I think bland and hovland had like 230 in as opposed to Rory having 260 carry.. Bland played it 'safe' and bailed a bit long and left to give himself a good chance of an up and down... Hovland was on a great run with how he was finishing and hitting the ball solid so went at it... Rory went for the glory shot... He must've been sick as.. Especially after his playing partners both layed up and got birdie and par respectively...


----------



## JamesR (Jan 30, 2022)

C7usk said:



			I think bland and hovland had like 230 in as opposed to Rory having 260 carry.. Bland played it 'safe' and bailed a bit long and left to give himself a good chance of an up and down... Hovland was on a great run with how he was finishing and hitting the ball solid so went at it... Rory went for the glory shot... He must've been sick as.. Especially after his playing partners both layed up and got birdie and par respectively...
		
Click to expand...

230 for Bland is similar to 260 for McIlroy.
Distance wasn’t the issue. Mud and a poor shot were the difference.


----------



## Boomy (Jan 30, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Rory will be in the does slow play hurt your score thread any moment now!

It was nice to see another exciting finish. But the Sky team need to tone it down waxing about Bland. Yes he did well, but he’s not the second coming of Tiger
		
Click to expand...

Every right to wax on about Bland, what a great performance, and at 49 he played out of his boots! He did slightly better than well. 

You’re obsessed with Tiger… what was that about sheep on another post.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 31, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Every right to wax on about Bland, what a great performance, and at 49 he played out of his boots! He did slightly better than well.

*You’re obsessed with Tiger… what was that about sheep on another post.*

Click to expand...

You are going to have to explain the relevance of that to my comment about Bland🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Boomy (Jan 31, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			You are going to have to explain the relevance of that to my comment about Bland🤷🏼‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Quote: It was nice to see another exciting finish. But the Sky team need to tone it down waxing about Bland. Yes he did well, *but he’s not the second coming of Tiger*


----------



## JamesR (Jan 31, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Quote: It was nice to see another exciting finish. But the Sky team need to tone it down waxing about Bland. Yes he did well, *but he’s not the second coming of Tiger*

Click to expand...

Doesn't exactly scream obsession to me


----------



## rksquire (Jan 31, 2022)

Delighted for Hovland, very likeable character.

McIlroy - go big or go home? Had it come off we would have been waxing lyrical about it so criticism, given it didn't come off, is fair.


----------



## evemccc (Jan 31, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If so, I think it is, that is *pretty childish and embarrassing*.
Not all par 5's are there to be eagled or birdied at will. Players did still birdie the hole but they had to work hard to do it, they even had to play it like a par 5 was meant to be played 

Click to expand...

Par for the course then for Tyrell Hatton


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2022)

evemccc said:



			Par for the course then for Tyrell Hatton
		
Click to expand...

I thought he had turned a corner with the European Tour, 'Thumbs Up' video which was a good bit of fun, laughing at himself. That lasted about a week and then he was back to normal and if anything has got worse. A shame.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jan 31, 2022)

I used to watch golf most weekends, but pretty much don't bother. I'll watch the Majors, maybe the off World Golf Championship and the Ryder Cup. Anything else is just if I happen to be doing nothing else on a Sunday night, I might stick on a bit of the final round of the PGA Tour. This weekend probably demonstrated why I lost interested in the regular events.

I watched my first golf for a long time on Saturday, the final round of the Farmers Insurance. The coverage is horrific. Americans have an ad break every few minutes. Thankfully the British coverage fills a few of these breaks by talking over the coverage whilst the Americans are off getting another beer from the fridge. However, it makes the coverage feel so disjointed, with the US Commentary team and then the back up British team (who are not really grade A commentators, but jack of all trade pundits / commentators). But the US commentary team (that includes Faldo) are so so so bad. I got so fed up, especially when I had to hear for the 37th time in the hour that Zalatoris hits it far for a skinny kid, and he got his driver shaft lengthened. When I had to continually hear that Day is swinging differently now to protect his back. It is like they have one or 2 facts for each player, and they just continually spew this every time we see the player hit a shot.


----------



## Boomy (Jan 31, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Doesn't exactly scream obsession to me
		
Click to expand...

You obviously haven’t seen all of the other Tiger references. It was a mere jest with the OP.


----------



## Slab (Jan 31, 2022)

Would’ve been happy to see either Hovland or Bland winning the play-off, both very likeable players, well done Vik

Never been a Rory fan but I think it was the right shot to go for it on 18. Even if he screwed it up he just needed to short wedge on and one-putt for the play off.

By going for it he actually had to make 2 ‘errors’ to lose out on a play-off spot, the long ball in the water _and then_ two-putting from a short pitch
He might plan for making one of those mistakes into his shot choice but I don’t think there’s any way he (or any other top pro) would be where he is if he fancied his chances of making both screw ups

(I'd have lay'd up then chunked in in the water anyway )


----------



## sunshine (Jan 31, 2022)

Well done Hovland. And Bland too. And that Meronk fella who I'd never heard of before but seems to have discovered something.

But let's be clear: Rory blew it. You would expect him to play 17 and 18 under par. Two of the easiest holes all day, 84% of the field managed par or better on 18. He has to take the right side out of play for his 2nd shot on 18. Left was the safe miss.

Can we call it a choke?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 31, 2022)

Boomy said:



			You obviously haven’t seen all of the other Tiger references. It was a mere jest with the OP.
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t realise I was being monitored for what I post. I genuinely cannot remember the last time I mentioned Tiger 🤷🏼‍♂️

Either way. It would be strange not to mention the GOAT of the sport the forum is based on from time to time.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Didn’t realise I was being monitored for what I post. I genuinely cannot remember the last time I mentioned Tiger 🤷🏼‍♂️

Either way. It would be strange not to mention the GOAT of the sport the forum is based on from time to time.
		
Click to expand...

What's Jack done now..?


----------



## Boomy (Jan 31, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Didn’t realise I was being monitored for what I post. I genuinely cannot remember the last time I mentioned Tiger 🤷🏼‍♂️

Either way. It would be strange not to mention the GOAT of the sport the forum is based on from time to time.
		
Click to expand...

You’re not old chap, but you’re obviously on a forum so your posts do get read, and I generally have a good memory (unless it’s something the Mrs asks me to do 🤣) But alas it was just a bit of jest. Either way, Richard Bland did rather good in Dubai. 

Yes indeed, Jack Nicklaus is mentioned quite a bit 👌🏼


----------



## sunshine (Feb 1, 2022)

Imurg said:



			What's Jack done now..?

Click to expand...

Never heard of him. 

Golf only began when Nike entered the market. 😉


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Never heard of him.

Golf only began when Nike entered the market. 😉
		
Click to expand...

Around the same time as the Premier League invented football?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2022)

Apparently Ian Poulter has been offered £22m to join the Super Golf League
He's 46 and has winnings of about 28m....
If he goes for it there will be no more DPWT or PGA or Ryder Cup
Would you take the money and run?
It would be hard to turn down........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Apparently Ian Poulter has been offered £22m to join the Super Golf League
He's 46 and has winnings of about 28m....
If he goes for it there will be no more DPWT or PGA or Ryder Cup
Would you take the money and run?
It would be hard to turn down........
		
Click to expand...

The players that they may get are the likes of Poulter - players at the end of their careers

But I’ll be amazed if Poulter or Stenson will go near it

Yes it’s a lot of money but these guys don’t need that money - as well as winnings they have made millions in sponserships etc

They will no doubt grab a lot of the US players as Kokrak recently highlighted plus any Asian , Australian etc - Leishman , Scott etc

It’s disappointing to see Norman heading it - thought he had better morals

I see they are also planning to play at Centurion


----------



## evemccc (Feb 1, 2022)

I am in no way making excuses for Saudi Arabia, but Dubai / Qatar and plenty of other places have rotten human-rights records

Hell, rewind 20 years and the music world was full of Free Tibet concerts and yet now it’s rare to impossible to find any industry / organisation or any chorus of disapproval against China —- I realise of course that ‘normalisation’ will ensure the same will happen with Saudi Arabia

I have little interest in pro golf but I think that blowing up the PGA Tour wouldn’t be a bad thing….the PIP sort of sealed it for me

As in any threat to the status quo, vested interests and those who do well out of the current situation (NLU) are resistant to a challenge to current circumstances —- Just as Norman’s ‘growing the game’ is BS (IMO), almost equally so is the reasons put forward for the angst against Norman’s new league


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The players that they may get are the likes of Poulter - players at the end of their careers

But I’ll be amazed if Poulter or Stenson will go near it

Yes it’s a lot of money but these guys don’t need that money - as well as winnings they have made millions in sponserships etc

They will no doubt grab a lot of the US players as Kokrak recently highlighted plus any Asian , Australian etc - Leishman , Scott etc

It’s disappointing to see Norman heading it - thought he had better morals

I see they are also planning to play at Centurion
		
Click to expand...

Saw that....
As he's Mr Ryder Cup that might sway him to dodge it.
I wonder what will happen to those that take the money..will they be ostracised by the rest of golf forever?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s disappointing to see Norman heading it - thought he had better morals
		
Click to expand...

What do morals have to do with it? The tours go to questionable places now, is this really different? Norman is a hard nosed businessman who will follow the money, end of.


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What do morals have to do with it? The tours go to questionable places now, is this really different? Norman is a hard nosed businessman who will follow the money, end of.
		
Click to expand...

so business and money over morals (even when youve got more money than you could ever need)?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What do morals have to do with it? The tours go to questionable places now, is this really different? Norman is a hard nosed businessman who will follow the money, end of.
		
Click to expand...

So picking money over morals then 🤷‍♂️

And it’s the same sports washing seen in many other sports


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2022)

fundy said:



			so business and money over morals (even when youve got more money than you could ever need)?
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			So picking money over morals then 🤷‍♂️

And it’s the same sports washing seen in many other sports
		
Click to expand...

I'm not the one making the decisions, I'm not the one touring the world, taking money from various questionable regimes. The ship sailed a while ago. Believing that only this move is morally questionable is kidding yourself.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm not the one making the decisions, I'm not the one touring the world, taking money from various questionable regimes. The ship sailed a while ago. Believing that only this move is morally questionable is kidding yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Who said it was only this move that was morally questionable? 

I believe the same conversation has come up a number of times in regards events that some believe are used for sport washing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who said it was only this move that was morally questionable?

I believe the same conversation has come up a number of times in regards events that some believe are used for sport washing.
		
Click to expand...

You said you thought norman had better morals. That suggests this is the first time he has linked or played in a questionable country. Do you really think he wont have done anything in China or some of the other iffy countries around the world? Come on.

I don't condone this tournament but I stopped wringing my hands over sport selling out some time ago.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You said you thought norman had better morals. That suggests this is the first time he has linked or played in a questionable country. Do you really think he wont have done anything in China or some of the other iffy countries around the world? Come on.

I don't condone this tournament but I stopped wringing my hands over sport selling out some time ago.
		
Click to expand...

i have no idea what Norman has done previously- I was judging him on the fact he is headlining this whole thing , he is the face of it - he is smack bang front and centre of the whole thing. That’s what my judgement is about - the Golf Premier league


----------



## evemccc (Feb 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Believing that only this move is morally questionable is kidding yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Cracking post

I think everyone thinks the Saudi govt is morally questionable

But wasn’t there already a European Tour golf event held in Saudi Arabia the past few years???

It’s only now that the ‘strategic alliance’ of the PGA Tour / DP World Tour organisations are challenged and threatened by this emergence, is the ‘human-rights’ called into account


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2022)

evemccc said:



			Cracking post

I think everyone thinks the Saudi govt is morally questionable

But wasn’t there already a European Tour golf event held in Saudi Arabia the past few years???

*It’s only now that the ‘strategic alliance’ of the PGA Tour / DP World Tour organisations are challenged and threatened by this emergence, is the ‘human-rights’ called into account*

Click to expand...


apart from it isnt


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2022)

evemccc said:



			Cracking post

I think everyone thinks the Saudi govt is morally questionable

But wasn’t there already a European Tour golf event held in Saudi Arabia the past few years???

It’s only now that the ‘strategic alliance’ of the PGA Tour / DP World Tour organisations are challenged and threatened by this emergence, is the ‘human-rights’ called into account
		
Click to expand...

There have been numerous threads over the years in regards golf events in Saudi - the recent one was in regards the Ladies Event over there - Human rights in the Middle East has been challenged on here plenty of times. 



https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/european-tour-in-saudi-arabia.100306/


----------



## evemccc (Feb 1, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There have been numerous threads over the years in regards golf events in Saudi - the recent one was in regards the Ladies Event over there - Human rights in the Middle East has been challenged on here plenty of times.



https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/european-tour-in-saudi-arabia.100306/

Click to expand...

I’m not referring to this forum

I am talking about the media, and specifically Golf Media…No Laying Up podcasts, the Iain Carter BBC article today for example are all explicitly (and in the BBC’s article, as it can’t be seen to show overt bias) implicitly against the Saudi venture


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 1, 2022)

Maybe going to Saudi allows people to highlight what goes on there. Shine a light on their issues and they might change. 

I presume those that think golfers going to Saudi don’t buy goods from or visit other countries that have questionable human rights records?


----------



## rksquire (Feb 2, 2022)

Sport is implicitly immoral in my opinion, Golf isn't above this. 

I love football, rugby and enjoy basically every sport but I'd struggle to name one that's not corrupt or full of morally questionable characters.  We all call for change when known about issues reach a point where it's unpalatable for the public, there's a supposed change, but we all know there's a scandal just round the corner.  For example, I certainly don't believe FIFA has its house in order.

I think there's a bit of a 'faux' outrage over the Norman venture - I don't think the PGA, DPWT, Carter or whoever would be any more happy if it was back by an American Venture Capitalist organisation - the fact it's Saudi backed allows the powers that be to get on their high horse to protect their own interests.  However, if it was backed by A. N. Other there'd be other reasons to denigrate it.  From Westwoods comments this morning it seems he's on board.  

It's hard to remove the human rights aspect from the argument though, and it absolutely has to be highlighted and discussed, but my own feeling on it is that its success depends on attracting the right players - if it attracts enough 'stars' it will be successful regardless of the funding source and the global outcry about track records etc.  Even if you've won 'circa' £30m in prize money and more in sponsorship, if you're in the twilight of your career and have an opportunity to get the same again (guaranteed!) in a much shorter space of time....I've got to be honest I don't think there'd be many turning it down, especially when you can convince yourself you can highlight the human rights, work with & towards improving it, hold the paymasters to account etc.


----------



## MarkT (Feb 2, 2022)

On a very basic front I don't think even I (as someone who watches any golf eg the Trilby Tour qualifiers) would really want to watch a team event with Westwood, Johnson, Poulter etc captaining teams of other less-known players on boring courses. It would be maybe one step up from The Match which I can't get on board with at all.

If Westwood, Poulter and Stenson do join up and are excluded from the Ryder Cup captaincy then that would leave the door nicely open for Donald, McDowell etc who might easily have missed out. Maybe even Sandy Lyle (joke)


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 2, 2022)

I am ignoring all facts about funding etc in this post. I have opposition to the PIF fund stuff but I do find one aspect of the new project interesting

Quoting Westwood "Certainly if you do it like the team aspect, there's more action happening in more different places." - He's damn right. 

Currently, Thursday to Saturday in an average PGA tour do not interest me enough to tune in often. The final day is interesting watching players chase down a leader and people falling away etc - there is real drama and entertainment.

With a team based event, there might be more of a pull to watch more of it. I've no idea how its planned to work going forward, but teams chasing down teams sounds quite interesting to me. Maybe over 4 days you can only let each individual play three times, so do you use the big boys early in the week or later? Can team Callaway pull back 6 points/shots on the final day because team TM have already used 3 days of Rory, DJ and Colin M but Callaway still have Rahm and Phil out? Every grouping might matter rather than the leading 2 or 3 groups. 

Imagine on the final day team Wilson look to be winning but someone double bogies 3 holes in a row as the last player out and those 6 shots lose the tournament despite your teammate breaking 60? 

Could be great, could be nothing - and please don't criticise the players mentioned above - just names off the top of my head who I know are sponsored by brands - just spitballing ideas!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 2, 2022)

For the greedy man, there is never enough.


----------



## evemccc (Feb 2, 2022)

rksquire said:



			Sport is implicitly immoral in my opinion, Golf isn't above this.

I love football, rugby and enjoy basically every sport but I'd struggle to name one that's not corrupt or full of morally questionable characters.  We all call for change when known about issues reach a point where it's unpalatable for the public, there's a supposed change, but we all know there's a scandal just round the corner.  For example, I certainly don't believe FIFA has its house in order.

I think there's a bit of a 'faux' outrage over the Norman venture - I don't think the PGA, DPWT, Carter or whoever would be any more happy if it was back by an American Venture Capitalist organisation - the fact it's Saudi backed allows the powers that be to get on their high horse to protect their own interests.  However, if it was backed by A. N. Other there'd be other reasons to denigrate it.  From Westwoods comments this morning it seems he's on board.

It's hard to remove the human rights aspect from the argument though, and it absolutely has to be highlighted and discussed, but my own feeling on it is that its success depends on attracting the right players - if it attracts enough 'stars' it will be successful regardless of the funding source and the global outcry about track records etc.  Even if you've won 'circa' £30m in prize money and more in sponsorship, if you're in the twilight of your career and have an opportunity to get the same again (guaranteed!) in a much shorter space of time....I've got to be honest I don't think there'd be many turning it down, especially when you can convince yourself you can highlight the human rights, work with & towards improving it, hold the paymasters to account etc.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this 👍🏻


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2022)

rksquire said:



			Sport is implicitly immoral in my opinion, Golf isn't above this.

I love football, rugby and enjoy basically every sport but I'd struggle to name one that's not corrupt or full of morally questionable characters.  We all call for change when known about issues reach a point where it's unpalatable for the public, there's a supposed change, but we all know there's a scandal just round the corner.  For example, I certainly don't believe FIFA has its house in order.

I think there's a bit of a 'faux' outrage over the Norman venture - I don't think the PGA, DPWT, Carter or whoever would be any more happy if it was back by an American Venture Capitalist organisation - the fact it's Saudi backed allows the powers that be to get on their high horse to protect their own interests.  However, if it was backed by A. N. Other there'd be other reasons to denigrate it.  From Westwoods comments this morning it seems he's on board. 

It's hard to remove the human rights aspect from the argument though, and it absolutely has to be highlighted and discussed, but my own feeling on it is that its success depends on attracting the right players - if it attracts enough 'stars' it will be successful regardless of the funding source and the global outcry about track records etc.  Even if you've won 'circa' £30m in prize money and more in sponsorship, if you're in the twilight of your career and have an opportunity to get the same again (guaranteed!) in a much shorter space of time....I've got to be honest I don't think there'd be many turning it down, especially when you can convince yourself you can highlight the human rights, work with & towards improving it, hold the paymasters to account etc.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with the majority of this except I have a serious doubt they'd even consider highlighting human rights and even less to work towards improving it and certainly not holding the paymasters to account. Why bite the hand and all that.

I would have no personal interest in any form of team event led by players towards the end of their career and with lesser players in the sides.


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 2, 2022)

Funny how so many people are suddenly worried about the human rights of people in other countries when a few sports stars are getting paid to go their. Where was the concern previously 🤷🏼‍♂️. Especially from those who think refugees should be left in the channel. 

How many concerned people are happy to buy goods from China, or watch golf in the US, or are watching the Winter Olympics in China?

If most people against the golf in Saudi were honest, they are just envious of the money being paid out. They would be over there like a rat up a drain pipe if offered even a small percentage of what some of the golfers are earning.

Not everyone is like that of course.


----------



## woofers (Feb 2, 2022)

rksquire said:



*It's hard to remove the human rights aspect from the argument though, and it absolutely has to be highlighted and discussed*, but my own feeling on it is that its success depends on attracting the right players - if it attracts enough 'stars' it will be successful regardless of the funding source and the global outcry about track records etc.  Even if you've won 'circa' £30m in prize money and more in sponsorship, if you're in the twilight of your career and have an opportunity to get the same again (guaranteed!) in a much shorter space of time....I've got to be honest I don't think there'd be many turning it down, especially when you can* convince yourself you can highlight the human rights, work with & towards improving it, hold the paymasters to account etc*.
		
Click to expand...

Ha, ha, ha, the already wealthy golfers will jet in, transfer around in limousines, play golf and jet out again with enhanced bank accounts. They will say diddly squat other than that which is scripted by the PR consultants. Non Disclosure Agreements are already being signed by Westwood, possibly Johnson, preventing them from saying anything about the project, so it’s unlikely they will say anything about human rights! The Saudi rulers have nothing to fear.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 2, 2022)

rksquire said:



			I've got to be honest I don't think there'd be many turning it down, especially when you can convince yourself you can highlight the human rights, work with & towards improving it, hold the paymasters to account etc.
		
Click to expand...

As homer and woofers pointed out, this bit is naive. The people taking the Saudi cash are mercenaries and will be under contract to do nothing but praise the golf course, the sponsors and the country. 

I felt a bit sad when I read your comment that "sport is implicitly immoral." You are correct, it is full of morally questionable characters, which is a tragedy because in its purest form there is something exceptionally noble about sport.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 2, 2022)

I think the main reason players are going to Saudi, China, the US, Dubai etc - all the backward, dodgy states - is that it’s their job. They get paid to play golf, and go where there is the most money.
Can’t really blame them.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 2, 2022)

JamesR said:



			I think the main reason players are going to Saudi, China, the US, Dubai etc - all the backward, dodgy states - is that it’s their job. They get paid to play golf, and go where there is the most money.
Can’t really blame them.
		
Click to expand...

No I disagree. They have a choice, their employer is not sending them there, they are independent contractors and can choose which events to play.

If I was offered a new job on double my salary in Saudi, I would decline. That's a personal choice.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2022)

So this is the same Mickleson that took $8mil in bonus payment from the PGA tour , and is now chasing the money in the middle east 

Guess there are no mirrors in his house


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 40943


So this is the same Mickleson that took $8mil in bonus payment from the PGA tour , and is now chasing the money in the middle east

Guess there are no mirrors in his house
		
Click to expand...

He’s got to pay the gambling debts somehow!

I’ve never understood the adulation he gets. The smile and swashbuckling style has always masked what lies underneath.


----------



## nickh (Feb 3, 2022)

sunshine said:



			I felt a bit sad when I read your comment that "sport is implicitly immoral." You are correct, it is full of morally questionable characters, which is a tragedy because in its purest form there is something exceptionally noble about sport.
		
Click to expand...

I tend to agree and feel that professional sport is implicitly immoral, as sport, after all began as a form of recreation away from the workplace. The sport, competitive instincts and the enjoyment came long before any money.
Now we have a situation where Phil Mick has scooped circa 8 million bucks through the PGA PiP ‘popularity contest’ and in his next breath has called out the PGA as being obnoxiously greedy.
You couldn’t make this sh1t up.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 40943


So this is the same Mickleson that took $8mil in bonus payment from the PGA tour , and is now chasing the money in the middle east

Guess there are no mirrors in his house
		
Click to expand...

Was it the Panama, or Paradise, Papers controversy, he was mixed up in ?


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 3, 2022)

sunshine said:



			No I disagree. They have a choice, their employer is not sending them there, they are independent contractors and can choose which events to play.

If I was offered a new job on double my salary in Saudi, I would decline. That's a personal choice.
		
Click to expand...

What if you were offered the equivalent of yours lifetime earnings for a weeks work? Or a one off £10mil

It’s easy to say no to hypothetical questions.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 40943


So this is the same Mickleson that took $8mil in bonus payment from the PGA tour , and is now chasing the money in the middle east

Guess there are no mirrors in his house
		
Click to expand...

The picture has made me think though - maybe the Saudis will let them wear shorts? That's 1-0 to them in my book.


----------



## woofers (Feb 3, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			What if you were offered the equivalent of yours lifetime earnings for a weeks work? Or a one off £10mil

It’s easy to say no to hypothetical questions.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, I’d still have to face myself in the mirror every morning.
However, we are not talking about ‘life changing’ sums of money to these guys, they are already wealthy and have enough money to live very comfortably. In fact they can enhance that by earning on the existing tours, you can only be in one place at a time - it’s simple greed.
If everyone said “No, the monies tempting but your morals and ethics stink, I’ll stay where I am” there would be no ’rival’ tour or event.
Paul Casey was a prime example, I applauded his stance in 2019 thinking he was holding the moral high ground, but the mighty sheik dollar was too much temptation for him and he found a way to erase his conscience.
As much as Andy Murray irritates me, he gets my vote for turning down ‘appearance money‘ to play in Saudi.
More power to the likes of Rory, Rahm, Thomas and co who aren’t tempted.
FFS, why does Westwood need to sign a Non Disclosure Agreement? To me, that is a sign that something isn’t quite right.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 3, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			What if you were offered the equivalent of yours lifetime earnings for a weeks work? Or a one off £10mil

It’s easy to say no to hypothetical questions.
		
Click to expand...

That’s not comparable. We are discussing multi millionaires being offered more millions. 

To me, this has parallels with sports teams touring South Africa in the 80s.


----------



## rksquire (Feb 3, 2022)

woofers said:



			Nope, I’d still have to face myself in the mirror every morning.
However, we are not talking about ‘life changing’ sums of money to these guys, they are already wealthy and have enough money to live very comfortably. In fact they can enhance that by earning on the existing tours, you can only be in one place at a time - it’s simple greed.
*If everyone said “No, the monies tempting but your morals and ethics stink, I’ll stay where I am” there would be no ’rival’ tour or event.*
Paul Casey was a prime example, I applauded his stance in 2019 thinking he was holding the moral high ground, but the mighty sheik dollar was too much temptation for him and he found a way to erase his conscience.
As much as Andy Murray irritates me, he gets my vote for turning down ‘appearance money‘ to play in Saudi.
More power to the likes of Rory, Rahm, Thomas and co who aren’t tempted.
FFS, why does Westwood need to sign a Non Disclosure Agreement? To me, that is a sign that something isn’t quite right.
		
Click to expand...

If everyone said that, there would be no players on any tour.  

Players are greedy - that's why the ET haemorrhaged players to the PGA.  Athletes, and all their associates (families, agents, PR companies, accountants etc.) are greedy.  Teams are greedy.  Organisations are greedy. Sponsors are greedy.  That's why F1 goes where it goes.  That's why we have a World Cup in Qatar.  If everyone said "your morals and ethics stink" then we would have no Masters at Augusta.  No appearance fees for players.  No (winter or summer) Olympics in Russia or China.  No new owners at Newcastle (or Chelsea, Man City etc.).  The PGA wouldn't be counting down the days until Tiger returns. 

NDAs for athlete's and contracts is commonplace - you're entering a marketplace with direct competitors and trying to entice 'private contractors' (the players) as well negotiate for venues in the same regions, I would have thought an NDA is a pre-requisite.  Rory, Rahm and Thomas may not be tempted - for now.  McIlroy has went from being 'very much against it' to now saying those participating can't be criticised.  If the money flows and it's successful, I suspect all three will re-consider it - but I could be wrong, after all McIlroy has remained loyal to the Irish Open and the European Tour rather than 'selfishly' follow his own agenda.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 3, 2022)

rksquire said:



			If everyone said that, there would be no players on any tour. 

Players are greedy - that's why the ET haemorrhaged players to the PGA.  Athletes, and all their associates (families, agents, PR companies, accountants etc.) are greedy.  Teams are greedy.  Organisations are greedy. Sponsors are greedy.  That's why F1 goes where it goes.  That's why we have a World Cup in Qatar.  If everyone said "your morals and ethics stink" then we would have no Masters at Augusta.  No appearance fees for players.  No (winter or summer) Olympics in Russia or China.  No new owners at Newcastle (or Chelsea, Man City etc.).  The PGA wouldn't be counting down the days until Tiger returns.

NDAs for athlete's and contracts is commonplace - you're entering a marketplace with direct competitors and trying to entice 'private contractors' (the players) as well negotiate for venues in the same regions, I would have thought an NDA is a pre-requisite.  Rory, Rahm and Thomas may not be tempted - for now.  McIlroy has went from being 'very much against it' to now saying those participating can't be criticised.  If the money flows and it's successful, I suspect all three will re-consider it - but I could be wrong, after all McIlroy has remained loyal to the Irish Open and the European Tour rather than 'selfishly' follow his own agenda.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more and will add that as long as major multi-nationals and governments continue to do business with these countries with little or no regards for human rights, why should individuals be singled out and expected to do otherwise.


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 3, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			I couldn't agree more and will add that as long as major multi-nationals and governments continue to do business with these countries with little or no regards for human rights, why should individuals be singled out and expected to do otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Your right governments cause more problems than they solve our arms policy is a disgrace. 

Perhaps we should all boycott watching premier league games involving Newcastle, Man City, Chelsea etc where all the dirty money comes from as well.


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 3, 2022)

It would be easier to list where the clean money comes from.

I’ll wait…….


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 3, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			It would be easier to list where the clean money comes from.

I’ll wait…….
		
Click to expand...

I hope you aren't holding your breath at this point. You could well be expiring 😳


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 3, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Was it the Panama, or Paradise, Papers controversy, he was mixed up in ? 

Click to expand...

https://www.espn.com/golf/story/_/i...nis-player-thomas-enqvist-named-panama-papers


----------



## IanM (Feb 3, 2022)

Just seen an event at Celtic Manor in August.. that's handy.   Might even do some martialling


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 3, 2022)

It's why you shouldnt have heroes and idols in sport. There's very few who are worth any kind of respect outside their ability to 'do sport'. Many seem prepared to trash their reputation own reputation in European golf for a few dollars more.

What exactly is it they want to buy that they can't already afford?

Even their 'charitable foundations' are just tax dodges.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2022)

Barking_Mad said:



			It's why you shouldnt have heroes and idols in sport. There's very few who are worth any kind of respect outside their ability to 'do sport'. Many seem prepared to trash their reputation own reputation in European golf for a few dollars more.

What exactly is it they want to buy that they can't already afford?

Even their 'charitable foundations' are just tax dodges.
		
Click to expand...

I think there is a nugget or truth in this post but also a dollop of cynicism. I have had a few idols in sport, primarily Seve and Faldo in golf. Were both perfect angels off the course (Faldo had several wives for example) and some footballers were definitely fallen angels (Best, Gascoigne). However I think a lot of the sports people with foundations do a lot to good, particularly those in the US that do so much to help sick and underprivileged kids and so to that extent I am prepared to turn a blind eye to keep the help for those that need it coming


----------



## DaveR (Feb 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Saw that....
As he's Mr Ryder Cup that might sway him to dodge it.
I wonder what will happen to those that take the money..will they be ostracised by the rest of golf forever?
		
Click to expand...

Quick google search lists his nett worth at $60m. 22 big ones is a pile of cash but does he really need it?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 3, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Quick google search lists his nett worth at $60m. 22 big ones is a pile of cash but does he really need it?  

Click to expand...

He doesn't need it at all.
If he can't live out his life with 60m in the bank then he's doing something wrong.
Bryson allegedly being offered 100m....that's going to take some turning down.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 4, 2022)

Just turned on the golf, and matteo manessero (sp) is just off the lead at 8 under. Blimey, I didn't know he was still playing. Hopefully his good form continues, he's had a very strange career.


----------



## MarkT (Feb 4, 2022)

It would be something else if, in among all the talks of Saudi millions, Manassero won the event. 

Big Bryson has pulled out with an injury which isn't probably how the sponsors will have pictured it


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



*Maybe going to Saudi allows people to highlight what goes on there*. Shine a light on their issues and they might change.

I presume those that think golfers going to Saudi don’t buy goods from or visit other countries that have questionable human rights records?
		
Click to expand...

Man bites hand that feeds him?  Don't see it happening myself.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Funny how so many people are suddenly worried about the human rights of people in other countries when a few sports stars are getting paid to go their. Where was the concern previously 🤷🏼‍♂️. Especially from those who think refugees should be left in the channel.

*How many concerned people are happy to buy goods from China*, or watch golf in the US, or are watching the Winter Olympics in China?

If most people against the golf in Saudi were honest, they are just envious of the money being paid out. They would be over there like a rat up a drain pipe if offered even a small percentage of what some of the golfers are earning.

Not everyone is like that of course.
		
Click to expand...

It sometimes somewhat difficult not to buy goods from China, doesn't necessarily mean I'm happy about it.  How many of the American golf companies have their club components manufactured or those components assembled in China?


----------



## Depreston (Feb 5, 2022)

Lot of Newcastle fans on the board ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 5, 2022)

Fascinating contrast in the golf this morning. David Law plotting his way around, Nicolas Hojgaard hitting bombs off the tee (trademark P. Mickelson). Both effective.

If Hojgaard is using a Stealth, I think he is, then it's a great advert for the club.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 5, 2022)

MarkT said:



			It would be something else if, in among all the talks of Saudi millions, Manassero won the event.

Big Bryson has pulled out with an injury which isn't probably how the sponsors will have pictured it
		
Click to expand...

Picked up his wallet and strained his back 🤣


----------



## Boomy (Feb 5, 2022)

Congratulations Leona Maguire on her maiden LPGA victory 🏆 The first of many i’d predict - some player 🏌🏻‍♀️


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 5, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Congratulations Leona Maguire on her maiden LPGA victory 🏆 The first of many i’d predict - some player 🏌🏻‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

Also first Irish woman to win too I believe


----------



## Boomy (Feb 5, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Also first Irish woman to win too I believe
		
Click to expand...

Yes indeed, that too winner winner 🏆


----------



## pendodave (Feb 6, 2022)

Hv3 !!
Quite an extraordinary finish.
Incidentally, I'm ashamed to admit that I've literally never heard of the Brit who finished 4th. I suspect that reflects more badly on him than me...

** edit : that should read "reflects more badly on me than him" !   In my defence, I think the spell checker did me there...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2022)

pendodave said:



			Hv3 !!
Quite an extraordinary finish.
Incidentally, I'm ashamed to admit that I've literally never hard of the Brit who finished 4th. I suspect that reflects more badly on him than me...
		
Click to expand...

Steve Lewton - from Woburn ,  been on the Asia Tour for a while , his dad is a member at Woburn , been close to the European Tour a few times


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490331389258092553


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 6, 2022)

Terry Wogan is watching from above saying hold my beer.


----------



## Boomy (Feb 8, 2022)

Did anyone see Ollie Wilson hit driver off the deck on 18 in tonight’s 9 hole scramble? A mere 276 to the front, 306 to the flag and he put it to 15ft but the sound of it - schweet 👌🏼 Arrow straight with perfect flight, unreal.

Edit: 35ft but none the less an amazing strike 💥


----------



## Sand Trapped (Feb 10, 2022)

Should be a great tourney this week - JT looking very strong, also like Hideki... course suits the strong approach players!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 10, 2022)

Sand Trapped said:



			Should be a great tourney this week - JT looking very strong, also like Hideki... course suits the strong approach players!
		
Click to expand...

It's one of my favourite weeks of the year. I know the purists get snooty about Phoenix but for a once a year event I think it's a blast.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Feb 10, 2022)

It's just soundbites from an interview but curious by Stacy Lewis being made Solheim Captain and in the BBC article (Solheim Cup: Stacy Lewis to captain United States against Europe in Spain in 2023 - BBC Sport ) says:

Lewis, who won the 2013 Women's Open at St Andrews to add to her 2011 ANA Inspiration title, also revealed she has "never been to Spain" and has only seen the Finca Cortesin course that will host the 18th Solheim Cup on a website.

"I can't wait to go on a site visit," she said. "I don't really know much about the golf course, but I want to play it because I think it's important to know kind of style of golf and if it fits certain players, especially with your picks and how that would fall in."

You would have thought that you'd play it both before accepting captaincy and also more than once in the build up to the tournament just to be relaxed around the area. The quote makes it sound like playing it is optional.


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 10, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's one of my favourite weeks of the year. I know the purists get snooty about Phoenix but for a once a year event I think it's a blast.
		
Click to expand...

I’d love to play the stadium par 3 when it’s full.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2022)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			It's just soundbites from an interview but curious by Stacy Lewis being made Solheim Captain and in the BBC article (Solheim Cup: Stacy Lewis to captain United States against Europe in Spain in 2023 - BBC Sport ) says:

Lewis, who won the 2013 Women's Open at St Andrews to add to her 2011 ANA Inspiration title, also revealed she has "never been to Spain" and has only seen the Finca Cortesin course that will host the 18th Solheim Cup on a website.

"I can't wait to go on a site visit," she said. "I don't really know much about the golf course, but I want to play it because I think it's important to know kind of style of golf and if it fits certain players, especially with your picks and how that would fall in."

You would have thought that you'd play it both before accepting captaincy and also more than once in the build up to the tournament just to be relaxed around the area. The quote makes it sound like playing it is optional.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure why you have to have played the course if you are going too be captain. I think she has plenty of time to get fully up to speed with the intricacies so as she says she'll know which picks it might suit.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 10, 2022)

Sand Trapped said:



			Should be a great tourney this week - JT looking very strong, also like Hideki... course suits the strong approach players!
		
Click to expand...

Possibly my favourite golf clip ever


----------



## Boomy (Feb 10, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Possibly my favourite golf clip ever







Click to expand...

That is absolutely superb 😊


----------



## sunshine (Feb 11, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Possibly my favourite golf clip ever







Click to expand...

Amazing. I can't believe how confident she was!


----------



## sunshine (Feb 11, 2022)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			It's just soundbites from an interview but curious by Stacy Lewis being made Solheim Captain and in the BBC article (Solheim Cup: Stacy Lewis to captain United States against Europe in Spain in 2023 - BBC Sport ) says:

Lewis, who won the 2013 Women's Open at St Andrews to add to her 2011 ANA Inspiration title, also revealed she has "never been to Spain" and has only seen the Finca Cortesin course that will host the 18th Solheim Cup on a website.

"I can't wait to go on a site visit," she said. "I don't really know much about the golf course, but I want to play it because I think it's important to know kind of style of golf and if it fits certain players, especially with your picks and how that would fall in."

You would have thought that you'd play it both before accepting captaincy and also more than once in the build up to the tournament just to be relaxed around the area. The quote makes it sound like playing it is optional.
		
Click to expand...

Surely she would accept the captaincy regardless of the course. What difference does it make?

I don't know if you're aware of this, but apparently there has been some sort of global pandemic which has restricted international travel in the last couple of years. She says she's going to be doing site visits before she selects the team.


----------



## Sand Trapped (Feb 11, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's one of my favourite weeks of the year. I know the purists get snooty about Phoenix but for a once a year event I think it's a blast.
		
Click to expand...

I do 'get' Brooks' comments... after looking at this hole for the past couple hours on TV, you can really appreciate how different it is. It's great! The cheers are loud, the boos are at least somewhat funny - it does feel like a stadium, something golf lacks on the average hole.


----------



## Dando (Feb 11, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Amazing. I can't believe how confident she was!
		
Click to expand...

Most people would’ve been shaking like a pooping dog


----------



## Harry Putter (Feb 12, 2022)

Great on course interview today on Sky by Inci, as she strolled down the fairway in UAE with a Swedish player.. I think it was Alexander Bjork.

Inci - "How are you finding the course today, bearing in mind you had a great week here last week?"

Bjork - "Last week I missed the cut"  and as he briskly walked off Inci could be heard in the background "Errrrrr....  at least you had the weekend off".


----------



## IainP (Feb 12, 2022)

Reckon a 20 minute delay on 16 now (for clean up 😯)


----------



## IanM (Feb 12, 2022)

IainP said:



			Reckon a 20 minute delay on 16 now (for clean up 😯)
		
Click to expand...

All a bit daft.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 12, 2022)

A hole in one on the 16th at Phoenix, Sam Ryder. Pictures of the beer going in the air and then the cans thrown down from the stands was completely bonkers. Great fun.


----------



## timd77 (Feb 12, 2022)

Great fun, wouldn’t want it every week but it certainly spices things up. Great bit of spin on that 1!


----------



## IanM (Feb 12, 2022)

An army of litter pickers!


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A hole in one on the 16th at Phoenix, Sam Ryder. Pictures of the beer going in the air and then the cans thrown down from the stands was completely bonkers. Great fun.
		
Click to expand...


sheer unbridled joy, utterly great to watch (unless youre worried about the damage a few beer cans will do and a little bit of clearing up)


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 13, 2022)

Just seen the ace, absolute quality, imagine being there 🍾😂


----------



## Boomy (Feb 13, 2022)

Crazy scenes 🥳🤪⛳️ 

https://www.pgatour.com/video/2022/...n-one-no--16-in-round-3-at-wm-phoenix-op.html


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 13, 2022)

How many of those fans changed their shoes in the car park?       Despicable


----------



## HeftyHacker (Feb 13, 2022)

How on earth would you manage to compose yourself for the next two holes after that?! Unbelievable scenes!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2022)

I pity the poor sods on the tee who have to wait for the clear-up and then try to beat that....


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 13, 2022)

The WM tournament is a funny one for me. I normally can't stand the loud brashness of American crowds - the ridiculous attempt so many make to be the first and loudest to shout "Get in the hole" after each shot really does my head in! However, I love this tournament! I love how different it is from the norm!

By the way, I'd never heard of Theegala before (I don't watch a lot of golf on tv). He's got scoleosis?!?!?! And he's a PGA pro!!!! My only excuse is a lack of talent!!!
Seriously, I think it's incredible that he's achieving a career in sport with a spine condition, especially a sport that is built around spine angles. Hats off to him!


----------



## IanM (Feb 13, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I pity the poor sods on the tee who have to wait for the clear-up and then try to beat that....
		
Click to expand...

I lost track in the mayhem, but I think he wasn't the last to play in his group


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 13, 2022)

IanM said:



			I lost track in the mayhem, but I think he wasn't the last to play in his group
		
Click to expand...

Brian Harman had to play after the cleanup.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Brian Harman had to play after the cleanup.
		
Click to expand...

So, as much fun as it is, is it really fair on Harmon that he should have to wait ?
After all, even though the fans are loving it, these guys are playing for money and World Ranking points....
Tricky balance...


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 13, 2022)

Imurg said:



			So, as much fun as it is, is it really fair on Harmon that he should have to wait ?
After all, even though the fans are loving it, these guys are playing for money and World Ranking points....
Tricky balance...
		
Click to expand...

They know the score when they sign up to play the event.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 13, 2022)

Imurg said:



			So, as much fun as it is, is it really fair on Harmon that he should have to wait ?
After all, even though the fans are loving it, these guys are playing for money and World Ranking points....
Tricky balance...
		
Click to expand...

As above. Equally, often forgotten, they are in the entertainment industry and that was gold last night. The money they get at that tournament, substantial, comes in part from the theatre of that hole and the attention it brings.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2022)

Greens and tee covered in beer cans - in what way is that any good for any sport. 

The stands have an appeal but by the end of it you have a crowd smashed who think they can act how ever they like 

It’s gone too far there now 



Lord Tyrion said:



			As above. Equally, often forgotten, they are in the entertainment industry and that was gold last night. The money they get at that tournament, substantial, comes in part from the theatre of that hole and the attention it brings.
		
Click to expand...

They are in the sports business, it’s about winning in what is the best way for them , it’s not about entertaining 20 thousand drunk idiots throwing all sorts onto the course 

That was gold for a night club where a comedian was doing a set 

And the money wouldn’t be any less if the stands weren’t there.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 13, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Greens and tee covered in beer cans - in what way is that any good for any sport.

The stands have an appeal but by the end of it you have a crowd smashed who think they can act how ever they like

It’s gone too far there now



They are in the sports business, it’s about winning in what is the best way for them , it’s not about entertaining 20 thousand drunk idiots throwing all sorts onto the course

That was gold for a night club where a comedian was doing a set

And the money wouldn’t be any less if the stands weren’t there.
		
Click to expand...

Your right, around 700k spectators over 5 days, 20k around one green alone, every day. Players putting on special tops as they walk to the 16th tee, hyping the crowd up. Nothing to see there, nothing entertaining 🙄.

You don't think the sponsors pay more, the advertisers pay more, the viewing figures are up over a regular tournament?

If it's too much for you, give it a miss. Plenty people love it just as it is.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Your right, around 700k spectators over 5 days, 20k around one green alone, every day. Players putting on special tops as they walk to the 16th tee, hyping the crowd up. Nothing to see there, nothing entertaining 🙄.

You don't think the sponsors pay more, the advertisers pay more, the viewing figures are up over a regular tournament?

If it's too much for you, give it a miss. Plenty people love it just as it is.
		
Click to expand...

What’s entertaining about greens covered in beer cans ? 

It’s pandering to a drunken mob 

Do you really enjoy seeing a drunk crowd throwing stuff onto the golf course ? 

Do you think that’s acceptable within any sport. 

I know you don’t like the traditions within the sport and what we see at that place is pathetic and juvenile and panders to the low level idiots


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Your right, around 700k spectators over 5 days, 20k around one green alone, every day. Players putting on special tops as they walk to the 16th tee, hyping the crowd up. Nothing to see there, nothing entertaining 🙄.

You don't think the sponsors pay more, the advertisers pay more, the viewing figures are up over a regular tournament?

If it's too much for you, give it a miss. Plenty people love it just as it is.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. Its once a year and while it was unfair on Harman, how often is there an ace there and how often would one player get affected in the whole of their career if they played in it every year. If there was no 16th I'm with you, crowds would be right down so an instant loss of cash there. Sponsors wouldn't be lining up to be associated with the 16th so more revenue gone and hospitality wouldn't be there so even more money (and jobs) gone.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What’s entertaining about greens covered in beer cans ?

It’s pandering to a drunken mob

Do you really enjoy seeing a drunk crowd throwing stuff onto the golf course ?

Do you think that’s acceptable within any sport.

I know you don’t like the traditions within the sport and what we see at that place is pathetic and juvenile and panders to the low level idiots
		
Click to expand...

Clearly the players are prepared to put up with the fans or they simply wouldn't play in the event. If you don't like the behaviour then ignore the event. At the end of the day is it that far removed from the behaviour at some Ryder Cups?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 13, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What’s entertaining about greens covered in beer cans ?

It’s pandering to a drunken mob

Do you really enjoy seeing a drunk crowd throwing stuff onto the golf course ?

Do you think that’s acceptable within any sport.

I know you don’t like the traditions within the sport and what we see at that place is pathetic and juvenile and panders to the low level idiots
		
Click to expand...

How do you feel about the Ryder Cup and how that has become? Do you think that is much different?

The beer cans were on one green, THE green, after a hole in one. It was the talk of the round, everyone would have loved it. It doesn't happen elsewhere on the course,  just there. 

Don't forget, the sponsors are a waste management company. Loads of staff came on, cleared the green as though nothing had happened. Great advert for them. 

As I say, if it's too much for you, give it a miss. There will be another regular comp coming along next week.


----------



## IanM (Feb 13, 2022)

Eek.  I agree with Phil!

Entertainment fine.  Disruption to the next persons shot , not really.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How do you feel about the Ryder Cup and how that has become? Do you think that is much different?

The beer cans were on one green, THE green, after a hole in one. It was the talk of the round, everyone would have loved it. It doesn't happen elsewhere on the course,  just there.

Don't forget, the sponsors are a waste management company. Loads of staff came on, cleared the green as though nothing had happened. Great advert for them.

As I say, if it's too much for you, give it a miss. There will be another regular comp coming along next week.
		
Click to expand...

How many times have you seen the crowd at a Ryder Cup act like that ? I can’t ever recall anyone throwing anything from the stands onto the golf course

It’s a world apart - wasn’t anything when I have been , it’s loud at times but has been respectful to the players playing

A stadium atmosphere is good , loud at the appropriate time , but that was just a drunk mob that went too far , won’t take much more for someone to have drunk too much and bottles start to go


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2022)

I've no real problem with the hollering, the beer, the Ooohs and Ahhhhs....it's once a year, the world isn't going to end
It is fun and the players join in, the caddies evenness to race to the green 
Its just the crap being thrown onto the "field of play" - not necessary.


----------



## Sand Trapped (Feb 13, 2022)

I do love how the entire sporting community has again focused on our game for one 'moment'. It's rare we have them, but when they happen, they're up there with the best.


----------



## evemccc (Feb 13, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Greens and tee covered in beer cans - in what way is that any good for any sport.

The stands have an appeal but by the end of it you have a crowd smashed who think they can act how ever they like

It’s gone too far there now



They are in the sports business, it’s about winning in what is the best way for them , it’s not about entertaining 20 thousand drunk idiots throwing all sorts onto the course

That was gold for a night club where a comedian was doing a set

And the money wouldn’t be any less if the stands weren’t there.
		
Click to expand...

No Laying Up think it’s cool - that and the chugging of beers by Justin Thomas at the Ryder Cup - so it must be cool

🤪


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 13, 2022)

Brooks did say it was nice to feel like he was playing a proper sport for a change!


----------



## Crow (Feb 13, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How many times have you seen the crowd at a Ryder Cup act like that ? I can’t ever recall anyone throwing anything from the stands onto the golf course

It’s a world apart - wasn’t anything when I have been , it’s loud at times but has been respectful to the players playing

A stadium atmosphere is good , loud at the appropriate time , but that was just a drunk mob that went too far , won’t take much more for someone to have drunk too much and bottles start to go
		
Click to expand...

Not the crowd but a couple of the American Ryder Cup team have been influenced by the beer swilling bad behaviour and acted like dorks.

Maybe I'm too old but it's not my idea of entertainment and I can only see it getting worse and spilling over into other competitions, perhaps not as OTT as this but people see and copy.


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 13, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What’s entertaining about greens covered in beer cans ?

It’s pandering to a drunken mob

Do you really enjoy seeing a drunk crowd throwing stuff onto the golf course ?

Do you think that’s acceptable within any sport.

I know you don’t like the traditions within the sport and what we see at that place is pathetic and juvenile and panders to the low level idiots
		
Click to expand...

In answer to that, just look at Snooker and darts. Each of us has our own opinion about whether we prefer, and should stick to, the traditions of the game (snooker) or "pander to the low level idiots" (darts). 
However, whatever our opinion of this, its not hard to see which one of these two is successful these days, and which if the two sets of sportsmen are happier... and wealthier! 😉👍


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			In answer to that, just look at Snooker and darts. Each of us has our own opinion about whether we prefer, and should stick to, the traditions of the game (snooker) or "pander to the low level idiots" (darts).
However, whatever our opinion of this, its not hard to see which one of these two is successful these days, and which if the two sets of sportsmen are happier... and wealthier! 😉👍
		
Click to expand...

Eh ? Snooker - prize fund for the worlds is around £3mil with the winner getting £500k 

Darts it’s at £2.5mil and winner getting £500k

Phil Taylor earned around £7 mil in Prize money - Ronnie O Sullivan around £11mil 

Overall snooker players have earned more 👍


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 13, 2022)

People drinking and having fun. How outrageous.


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 13, 2022)

We would need to look beyond the biggest event of the season to compare the two sports. The Snooker world championship has such an incredible heritage and history that it always generate income. The season long tour as a whole is not comparable. When adjusted for inflation, snooker players earn less now than they did in the 80s and 90s, whilst darts players' earnings have increased stratospehrically. As a whole, looking beyond that one event, one of these two sports is on the up and I'm afraid it's not snooker.

And I say this as a snooker fan, but the reality is, if it chose to "pander to the low level idiots" , it might regain its place as an elite sport. If it doesn't, it's heading back towards being a gentleman's pub game.

https://www.pdc.tv/order-of-merit/pdc-order-merit

https://cuetracker.net/statistics/p...ing,league,invitational,tour-qualifier,6-reds


----------



## fundy (Feb 13, 2022)

dont watch now fun police, Ortiz has just holed it at 16


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 13, 2022)

It's not for me. If that happens at a football match is yahoo's, thugs and get the Police. At the 16th it's growing the game.

I'd prefer it if the game didn't grow in that direction.


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 13, 2022)

fundy said:



			dont watch now fun police, Ortiz has just holed it at 16 

Click to expand...

Disgraceful. So much beer wasted.


----------



## fundy (Feb 13, 2022)

Ortiz eagles 17 too, 3 shots for 16 and 17 smartens the card up!!!!


----------



## Whydowedoit (Feb 13, 2022)

The 16th at TPC Scottsdale has a heritage all of its own..!! But I agree about throwing beer cans, that's not good.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 13, 2022)

I’m a tight Yorkshireman but I’ll tell you what, if I was there and witnessed an ace my beer would be on the green 😂


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 13, 2022)

SatchFan said:



			Disgraceful. So much beer wasted. 

Click to expand...

Americans aren’t know for their ability to drink a lot of beer so they are happy throwing it away.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492952717433528321
is this not going too far then ?


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 13, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492952717433528321
is this not going too far then ?
		
Click to expand...

Do they have a similar event on the LPGA where players do this…..just asking for a friend?


----------



## Boomy (Feb 13, 2022)

I bet the 16th hole bar owners love it 💰💰 when there’s a hole in one. No way I’d be chucking my beer🍺 and then having to queue up with all them hoodlums 😂

I’ve been invited to play in a pro-am at TPC Scottsdale next year (which is the week after this event) it includes us going to watch this event on the Saturday… half of me wants to go and experience it, the other half isn’t sure he wants to be stuck in amongst all the whoopin & hollerin 🤪 Thankfully there’s no crowds on 16 when we would be playing it, although the stands are still up.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492952717433528321
is this not going too far then ?
		
Click to expand...

Don't like what is going on but still watching. Faux outrage?


----------



## JamesR (Feb 13, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Don't like what is going on but still watching. Faux outrage?
		
Click to expand...

May be he enjoys watching golf (it being his hobby), but not the behaviour that’s going on in the stands?

Or may be you just like to moan about LPs posts?

We’ll let the audience decide!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2022)

JamesR said:



			May be he enjoys watching golf (it being his hobby), but not the behaviour that’s going on in the stands?

Or may be you just like to moan about LPs posts?

We’ll let the audience decide!
		
Click to expand...

Another for the ignore list

Before you disappear and I don't have to read any more of your rubbish, it's a one off and the players know what is in store but yet seem more than happy to play. The PGA are happy with the publicity and WM as main sponsor getting huge coverage. Plenty of golf on the other 17 holes and this is a once a year thing. You know before you watch what's going to happen. Off you pop into ignore land


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 13, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Don't care and another for the ignore list
		
Click to expand...

Does everyone who questions something you say get put on your ignore list?


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Feb 13, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Don't care and another for the ignore list
		
Click to expand...

🤦‍♂️


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Does everyone who questions something you say get put on your ignore list?
		
Click to expand...

You've done it now.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Does everyone who questions something you say get put on your ignore list?
		
Click to expand...

 See his history of replies to me. Not worth me bothering with. Will always find fault or have sly digs. Done wasting my time with people like that so easier to ignore. Has nothing to positive to say so why bother reading his replies. Simple as that


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2022)

JamesR said:



			May be he enjoys watching golf (it being his hobby), but not the behaviour that’s going on in the stands?

Or may be you just like to moan about LPs posts?

We’ll let the audience decide!
		
Click to expand...

I’m struggling to understand how seeing a tweet on it means I’m watching it 🤷‍♂️

But as you say - I’m sure some of the golf is enjoyable , but not a fan of the beer throwing etc and certainly not of players throwing tops off etc ( don’t really watch the US Golf anyway ) 

I wonder how many are there just to get smashed


----------



## JamesR (Feb 13, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			See his history of replies to me. Not worth me bothering with. Will always find fault or have sly digs. Done wasting my time with people like that so easier to ignore. Has nothing to positive to say so why bother reading his replies. Simple as that
		
Click to expand...

Bye 👋


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 13, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Don't like what is going on but still watching. Faux outrage?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he's showing outrage is he? The laughing emoji suggests to me that he's enjoying the 'out of the norm' that's going on at the 16th?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 13, 2022)

I've just gone on the US PGA website and counted 48 tournaments in this season, 20-21. So, that's 47 regular tournaments and 1 hole at one tournament that is different, that involves player / fan participation. It's hardly taking over golf.

Regular service will be resumed next week for all of those outraged.


----------



## MarkT (Feb 13, 2022)

Moving on, would anyone like to see more of these types of events? eg including a hole where everyone can get battered for a week


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 13, 2022)

MarkT said:



			Moving on, would anyone like to see more of these types of events? eg including a hole where everyone can get battered for a week
		
Click to expand...

You're a naughty person 😆.

Is it Denmark where the players danced through to a particular hole? Just checked, they had to walk through a beer tent between 2 holes. Different players had different reactions but Jamie Donaldson did some Michael Jackson moves. Everyone seemed to enjoy themselves, good publicity for the ET.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 13, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Do they have a similar event on the LPGA where players do this…..just asking for a friend?
		
Click to expand...

Yes,I think Laura Davies is playing


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 13, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes,I think Laura Davies is playing 

Click to expand...

I’m sure that will appeal to some


----------



## JamesR (Feb 13, 2022)

MarkT said:



			Moving on, would anyone like to see more of these types of events? eg including a hole where everyone can get battered for a week
		
Click to expand...

It’s have to be a decent hole…unlike  the 16th


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 13, 2022)

As a one off it’s great entertainment.
Still a very good tournament going on.
Millions going to local businesses and charities.
The locals love it and have embraced it.
The players that don’t mind it enter the ones that don’t won’t.


----------



## fenwayrich (Feb 13, 2022)

I've been playing and watching golf for 50 years so I know I am a dinosaur. The lack of common courtesy displayed by the beer addled, self obsessed 'look at me behaving like a p*ssed up a**ehole' so called spectators demeans everything I love about our wonderful game.

Just my opinion.


----------



## timd77 (Feb 13, 2022)

MarkT said:



			Moving on, would anyone like to see more of these types of events? eg including a hole where everyone can get battered for a week
		
Click to expand...

No, but I’m loving this as 1 tournament a year.

Generally I’ll watch the majors, a few ‘big’ events (such as this, the players etc) and that’s it. As something a bit different once a year, why not?


----------



## IanM (Feb 13, 2022)

I think its ok for one week a season.  It's not for me though.

I've only been to one event in America,  a bloke shouted something rude at Justin Rose, two blokes in uniform appeared, out he went!


----------



## timd77 (Feb 13, 2022)

timd77 said:



			No, but I’m loving this as 1 tournament a year.

Generally I’ll watch the majors, a few ‘big’ events (such as this, the players etc) and that’s it. As something a bit different once a year, why not?
		
Click to expand...

Ps - I love the traditions of the Open and the Masters…


----------



## IanM (Feb 13, 2022)

...and what was that which deflected 
Cantlay's putt?  A beer can dent?


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 13, 2022)

IanM said:



			...and what was that which deflected
Cantlay's putt?  A beer can dent? 

Click to expand...

Beer cans being thrown on the green is not ideal. But each player checks their line and tidies it up. If there was a dent from a can, I can’t imagine it was any less visible than a spike mark that we see them repairing all the time.


----------



## IanM (Feb 13, 2022)

Dunno Steve,  I've never had a beer-can dent on my line!😁


----------



## pendodave (Feb 13, 2022)

A pretty entertaining end (not end) to all that.
Gutted for the young lad, but hitting it in the pond at 17 wasn't very clever.
Don't particularly care for the lads left, looks like they'll need to get it very close to actually hole a putt...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 14, 2022)

SatchFan said:



			Disgraceful. So much beer wasted. 

Click to expand...

They’re not wasting beer, they’re wasting Budweiser which is probably the best thing to do with it. 😉


----------



## Leftitshort (Feb 14, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Another for the ignore list

Before you disappear and I don't have to read any more of your rubbish, it's a one off and the players know what is in store but yet seem more than happy to play. The PGA are happy with the publicity and WM as main sponsor getting huge coverage. Plenty of golf on the other 17 holes and this is a once a year thing. You know before you watch what's going to happen. Off you pop into ignore land
		
Click to expand...

I’ve not issue with the fans having fun, but seems like it’s encouraging excess, binge drinking to me. Yes it is an one off but maybe we should have more events when the fans get a chance to hit the players with beer cans. Why not open it up to other sports? 
Like a coconut shy but with real sports people?
PGA Tour: Carlos Ortiz 'hit with beer can' after hole-in-one at TPC Scottsdale in Arizona
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/60371545


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 14, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			I’ve not issue with the fans having fun, but seems like it’s encouraging excess, binge drinking to me. Yes it is an one off but maybe we should have more events when the fans get a chance to hit the players with beer cans. Why not open it up to other sports?
Like a coconut shy but with real sports people?
PGA Tour: Carlos Ortiz 'hit with beer can' after hole-in-one at TPC Scottsdale in Arizona
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/60371545

Click to expand...

Apparently it is ok for the fans to "nail" the pro's as it only happens once a year. 

For now!


----------



## PieMan (Feb 14, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			I’ve not issue with the fans having fun, but seems like it’s encouraging excess, binge drinking to me. Yes it is an one off but maybe we should have more events when the fans get a chance to hit the players with beer cans. Why not open it up to other sports?
Like a coconut shy but with real sports people?
PGA Tour: Carlos Ortiz 'hit with beer can' after hole-in-one at TPC Scottsdale in Arizona
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/60371545

Click to expand...

Ooooh be careful - disagree with Homer and you'll be put on ignore........!!! 😉


----------



## Leftitshort (Feb 14, 2022)

PieMan said:



			Ooooh be careful - disagree with Homer and you'll be put on ignore........!!! 😉
		
Click to expand...

Homers a mature grown up, I’m sure he’d welcome healthy discussion 👍


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 14, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			Homers a mature grown up, I’m sure he’d welcome healthy discussion 👍
		
Click to expand...

It’s half term. The children will be out in force!


----------



## IanM (Feb 14, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Apparently it is ok for the fans to "nail" the pro's as it only happens once a year.

For now!
		
Click to expand...

The "for now" comment resonates.

 It started with the stadium effect around the hole.   That became a reason for shouting and booing.  The players bought into it and got involved. 

Now, we have players waiting for greens to be cleared of beer cans.

What next?  Bringing rotten fruit and eggs to throw?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 14, 2022)

PieMan said:



			Ooooh be careful - disagree with Homer and you'll be put on ignore........!!! 😉
		
Click to expand...

How often do you have to disagree?  Asking for a friend… 😉


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			I’ve not issue with the fans having fun, but seems like it’s encouraging excess, binge drinking to me. Yes it is an one off but maybe we should have more events when the fans get a chance to hit the players with beer cans. Why not open it up to other sports?
Like a coconut shy but with real sports people?
PGA Tour: Carlos Ortiz 'hit with beer can' after hole-in-one at TPC Scottsdale in Arizona
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/60371545

Click to expand...

I’m still struggling to understand how someone can think it’s “enjoyable” and also “entertaining” and good for the game for a beer can to hit a player ?

Some can’t see the middle ground 

What’s good - the crowds , the stadium atmosphere created , the drama 

What’s not good - thousands throwing beer cans and alcohol over the tees , greens , and players - players running around with their shirt off 

In what way is any of that enjoyable entertainment


----------



## IanM (Feb 14, 2022)

As Peter Alliss would have said, "Ah, Americans.  Bless them. What would my old dad have made of all this?"


----------



## Humpy (Feb 14, 2022)

I see that Eduardo Romero died today aged 67 from cancer. I remember his lovely free flowing swing when I was growing up. 

RIP


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2022)

Humpy said:



			I see that Eduardo Romero died today aged 67 from cancer. I remember his lovely free flowing swing when I was growing up.

RIP
		
Click to expand...

Shame. I loved the way El Gato played the game. 8 ET wins so he could play a bit


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2022)

Whisperings from across the pond that Bryson has said he won't be playing any more PGA Tour events......
What happens this space...


----------



## MarkT (Feb 14, 2022)

Why is the play-off not happening at 16? Or 17?


Imurg said:



			Whisperings from across the pond that Bryson has said he won't be playing any more PGA Tour events......
What happens this space...
		
Click to expand...

Where did you see that? Someone made a good point of who on earth is going to televise anything from the Saudi league?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2022)

MarkT said:



			Why is the play-off not happening at 16? Or 17?


Where did you see that? Someone made a good point of who on earth is going to televise anything from the Saudi league?
		
Click to expand...

Sky or BT will

If loads of top players are playing in it then Sky or BT will jump at it


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2022)

MarkT said:



			Why is the play-off not happening at 16? Or 17?


Where did you see that? Someone made a good point of who on earth is going to televise anything from the Saudi league?
		
Click to expand...

NLU podcast via Golfmagic Tweet...
Quite a few of the top players have, seemingly distanced themselves from it....


----------



## MarkT (Feb 14, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sky or BT will

If loads of top players are playing in it then Sky or BT will jump at it
		
Click to expand...

 What about in the States? They were saying Fox was the only possible option


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2022)

MarkT said:



			What about in the States? They were saying Fox was the only possible option
		
Click to expand...

Someone would pick it up - I don’t know the sports channels over there but if there is an event with lots of top class golfers then one of them will - they won’t care about the issues , just care about the subscribers


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 15, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sky or BT will

If loads of top players are playing in it then Sky or BT will jump at it
		
Click to expand...

Sky have been on a big equality drive over the last year or two. And on the Sky Golf podcast, a number of Sky contracted contributors have openly criticised Saudi in recent months. I'm really not too sure that Sky will be on board for this... I think it is very different to Saudi just having a single event in the tour calendar. 

As for how it stops - I think the only way would be to ban Saudi affiliated players from majors, and I just can't see the major organisers wanting to do that.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 15, 2022)

It's great having 20k fans round a hole. The beer throwing is just pathetic though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			Sky have been on a big equality drive over the last year or two. And on the Sky Golf podcast, a number of Sky contracted contributors have openly criticised Saudi in recent months. I'm really not too sure that Sky will be on board for this... I think it is very different to Saudi just having a single event in the tour calendar.

As for how it stops - I think the only way would be to ban Saudi affiliated players from majors, and I just can't see the major organisers wanting to do that.
		
Click to expand...

Am I right in thinking (and very real possibility I'm not) but if players go to Saudi I assume there will be no world ranking points on offer and so over time players will drop down the rankings. That would affect Masters invites and Open qualification surely. I wonder if Amazon would look at picking it up online as they've moved into football and held other events on their platform


----------



## Whydowedoit (Feb 15, 2022)

Moving on completely...... It's Riviera this week. My favourite US tour event. Always a strong field on a proper golf course. The season really does start here.


----------



## fundy (Feb 15, 2022)

it really doesnt!


----------



## Cherry13 (Feb 15, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Am I right in thinking (and very real possibility I'm not) but if players go to Saudi I assume there will be no world ranking points on offer and so over time players will drop down the rankings. That would affect Masters invites and Open qualification surely. I wonder if Amazon would look at picking it up online as they've moved into football and held other events on their platform
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t this why the link with the Asian tour is so important for the saudi league? And then on top of that the strength of field will be relatively high, if as reported today they’ve got close to 20 ‘top’ stars.  
Not sure sky will pick this up, maybe a few of the fringe broadcasters, but saudi rep in the industry won’t be great after the beout debacle. 

Was interesting to see DJ was pictured with Al-Rumayyan (nufc chairman) and Jared kushner of all people recently.  Some Twitter rumours that saudi golf will be one of the first toon sponsors, but certainly appears al-rumayyan is a driving force behind a lot of this. 

What are peoples thoughts on Charley Hoffman?  It does appear to me that a few players are now openly looking for a beef with the tour.


----------



## fundy (Feb 15, 2022)

Cherry13 said:



			Isn’t this why the link with the Asian tour is so important for the saudi league? And then on top of that the strength of field will be relatively high, if as reported today they’ve got close to 20 ‘top’ stars. 
Not sure sky will pick this up, maybe a few of the fringe broadcasters, but saudi rep in the industry won’t be great after the beout debacle.

Was interesting to see DJ was pictured with Al-Rumayyan (nufc chairman) and Jared kushner of all people recently.  Some Twitter rumours that saudi golf will be one of the first toon sponsors, but certainly appears al-rumayyan is a driving force behind a lot of this.

What are peoples thoughts on Charley Hoffman?  It does appear to me that a few players are now openly looking for a beef with the tour.
		
Click to expand...


Hoffman has previous, not to mention being a hypocrit on the basis hes one of the players directors on the tour board! do something about it rather than moaning like a bitch!!!

As someone posted on twitter, not sure anyone would even notice if he left


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 16, 2022)

Cherry13 said:



			Isn’t this why the link with the Asian tour is so important for the saudi league? And then on top of that the strength of field will be relatively high, if as reported today they’ve got close to 20 ‘top’ stars.  
Not sure sky will pick this up, maybe a few of the fringe broadcasters, but saudi rep in the industry won’t be great after the beout debacle. 

Was interesting to see DJ was pictured with Al-Rumayyan (nufc chairman) and Jared kushner of all people recently.  Some Twitter rumours that saudi golf will be one of the first toon sponsors, but certainly appears al-rumayyan is a driving force behind a lot of this. 

What are peoples thoughts on Charley Hoffman?  It does appear to me that a few players are now openly looking for a beef with the tour.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, Asian Tour affiliation is a very smart move by the Saudis. 

A Saudi sponsor for Newcastle would be a way to try and get around FFP, but I don't think it is so easy these days. 

Hoffman is a tool.


----------



## MarkT (Feb 16, 2022)

fundy said:



			Hoffman has previous, not to mention being a hypocrit on the basis hes one of the players directors on the tour board! do something about it rather than moaning like a bitch!!!

As someone posted on twitter, not sure anyone would even notice if he left
		
Click to expand...

Listened to the No Laying Up podcast last night, they were very good/hilarious on Hoffman and said much the same. 

The '17' players quoted as having signed up is as fascinating as it is tedious, even I would struggle to watch Tiger v Phil in a money match so a load of old boys cashing in on some ordinary courses isn't likely to cut the mustard


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 16, 2022)

MarkT said:



			Listened to the No Laying Up podcast last night, they were very good/hilarious on Hoffman and said much the same.

The '17' players quoted as having signed up is as fascinating as it is tedious, even I would struggle to watch Tiger v Phil in a money match so a load of old boys cashing in on some ordinary courses isn't likely to cut the mustard
		
Click to expand...

The names I've heard so far are just under Senior Tour age and would be just as interesting to watch if that is all that moves across (I don't watch the Senior tour in case there was any doubt as to my sincerity there). The Saudi's need to ask Greg some questions about the box office of some (most) of these players.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 16, 2022)

I can see both sides of the Scottsdale 16th argument. On the one hand, I think those scenes might show golf in a better light to a lot of people who have dismissed it as an uptight stuffy game. On the other hand, even in football if fans were all throwing drinks onto the pitch there would be criticism against those fans, so I can understand those saying it doesn't belong in golf. Did they have cans that they were throwing?? I'd at least expect them to give out the beers in plastic cups in the grandstand so at least they won't fly as far or do any real damage.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2022)

Ortiz got hit in the back by a can of beer


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I can see both sides of the Scottsdale 16th argument. On the one hand, I think those scenes might show golf in a better light to a lot of people who have dismissed it as an uptight stuffy game. On the other hand, even in football if fans were all throwing drinks onto the pitch there would be criticism against those fans, so I can understand those saying it doesn't belong in golf. Did they have cans that they were throwing?? *I'd at least expect them to give out the beers in plastic cups in the grandstand so at least they won't fly as far or do any real damage.*

Click to expand...

You would hope that they review matters and do that for next year. For the 1st hole in one it seemed to be largely cups being waved, throwing the beer out, being thrown along with mainly empty cans. For the Ortis hole in one it sounds as though more cans were thrown, often with beer still in and so dangerous. Make it plastic cups only and the danger factor disappears and it just becomes fun again.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Ortiz got hit in the back by a can of beer
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			You would hope that they review matters and do that for next year. For the 1st hole in one it seemed to be largely cups being waved, throwing the beer out, being thrown along with mainly empty cans. For the Ortis hole in one it sounds as though more cans were thrown, often with beer still in and so dangerous. Make it plastic cups only and the danger factor disappears and it just becomes fun again.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, this is the thing for me. Paper/plastic cups only and nobody gets hurt, plus the majority wouldn't even reach the green you would think.


----------



## Crow (Feb 16, 2022)

If you want to see people throwing beer over each other and cans/cups of beer then why not have a dedicated beer throwing event just for that?

Golf doesn't need this, and nor does any other sport.

It doesn't show golf in a good light to anybody, I can't imagine anyone watching that thinking, "Oooh look, they're all throwing beer around, must give this golf game a try".


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 16, 2022)

Crow said:



			If you want to see people throwing beer over each other and cans/cups of beer then why not have a dedicated beer throwing event just for that?

Golf doesn't need this, and nor does any other sport.

It doesn't show golf in a good light to anybody, I can't imagine anyone watching that thinking, "Oooh look, they're all throwing beer around, must give this golf game a try".
		
Click to expand...

I don't think they've actively decided they do want people to throw beer. What they want is a grandstand hole where a lively atmosphere is encouraged - unfortunately the beer throwing is a by-product of that. The only way to stop it would be to stop selling beer there, but I can't see that happening - or to remove the grandstand and go back to normal but that probably won't happen either. So it is what it is now. This is why I think plastic cups is probably best case scenario you're going to get.


----------



## Sand Trapped (Feb 16, 2022)

Have we moved on to The Genesis yet? One of the best weeks of the year. Greens look ridiculously quick. Like the ball-strikers again this week - iron players, Collin, maybe even Henley.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2022)

The 10th at Riviera showing some of these Pros what's what..
Champ only 50 yards left off the tee and its only 303 yards long 
Pieters seemed to go 50 yards long.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2022)

Top of the leaderboard looking rather tasty already


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 17, 2022)

What a line from Rory.

“Look, I’ve lived it—for the top guys, all that money really isn’t going to change their life,” McIlroy told Golf Digest ahead of the Genesis Invitational, his first start on the PGA Tour in 2022. “I’m in a way better financial position than I was a decade ago and my life is no different. I still use the same three, four rooms in my house. I just don’t see the value in tarnishing a reputation for extra millions.”


----------



## Depreston (Feb 17, 2022)

Spieth is back babehhh


----------



## sunshine (Feb 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, this is the thing for me. Paper/plastic cups only and nobody gets hurt, *plus the majority wouldn't even reach the green you would think*.
		
Click to expand...

They would if they are members of a golf forum. I bet they were all on WRX or whatever posting about launching a bud light over 300 yards.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Ortiz got hit in the back by a can of beer
		
Click to expand...

I missed it. Did he go down like a footballer rolling around in agony?


----------



## IainP (Feb 17, 2022)

Dustin having a 'mare on 10.
Sure he appreciated Homa tramlining in an eagle 😲


----------



## sunshine (Feb 17, 2022)

Whydowedoit said:



			Moving on completely...... It's Riviera this week. My favourite US tour event. Always a strong field on a proper golf course. The season really does start here.
		
Click to expand...

I have to say, I don't really understand the love for Riviera. It's got some great holes (7 and 10) but a lot of it looks a bit boxed in and seems to just play up and down a tight property. Not a fan of 18. I have limited perspective as I've only seen it on tv and can't say i'm likely to ever play it. It just feels like it's so highly rated because of the exclusivity and fame.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 18, 2022)

Whydowedoit said:



			Moving on completely...... It's Riviera this week. My favourite US tour event. Always a strong field on a proper golf course. The season really does start here.
		
Click to expand...

For me, it starts with Torrey which I think looks a great course. Who doesn't like Pebble and Riviera has a certain something, it must have to attract 16 of the top 20.
After LA, it gets a bit meh for me with Radar banging on about Bear traps and Snake pits, right until Austin CC which looks brilliant and is right up there at the top as one of my favourites.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 18, 2022)

sunshine said:



			I missed it. Did he go down like a footballer rolling around in agony?
		
Click to expand...

He is getting his lawyer to file a lawsuit.


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 18, 2022)

I know I've posted a fair few times on the Saudi League thing, so apologies if it is getting boring. But it is a story that just seems to get more and more bizarre. Mickelson seems to be on a bit of kamikaze mission... These quotes:

“They’re scary mother****ers to get involved with,” he said. “We know they killed [Washington Post reporter and U.S. resident Jamal] Khashoggi and have a horrible record on human rights. They execute people over there for being gay. Knowing all of this, why would I even consider it? Because this is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to reshape how the PGA Tour operates. They’ve been able to get by with manipulative, coercive, strong-arm tactics because we, the players, had no recourse. As nice a guy as [PGA Tour commissioner Jay Monahan] comes across as, unless you have leverage, he won’t do what’s right. And the Saudi money has finally given us that leverage. I’m not sure I even want [the SGL] to succeed, but just the idea of it is allowing us to get things done with the [PGA] Tour.”



https://firepitcollective.com/the-truth-about-phil-and-saudi-arabia/


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2022)

Hardly a glowing endorsement of either tour and not sure he's making any PR friends with anyone


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 18, 2022)

He is certainly coming out with some wild comments. He is sounding a little desperate in his statements to me. It's a bit sad.

(I'm under no illusion about the PGA being cuddly or things just being about the golf. It's money but Phil is getting ugly about it)


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 18, 2022)

I think Phil is making an early run at this year's PIP money, heaven knows he needs it. 

For me this whole PIP thing is the bottom of the barrel and I hope the PGA Tour come up with a better idea for making extremely wealthy men even more wealthy.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 18, 2022)

Elsewhere, At Riviera Rory is shooting lights out but putting like me. While Joachim Niemann is putting like a putting god and if he keeps up this should comfortably lap the field.

Rory will be so happy for him when he gets off the course and finds he has had nearly double Niemann's putts.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 18, 2022)

A friend of mine in the US media is a member at Riviera and rates it over any other course in the States including Augusta.   I've been to Torrey Pines but not played it.  That view is spectacular.   The West Coast swing is pretty special.
The Florida events have a special meaning as I have covered the Valspar at Innisbrook in Tampa and love the place.  I've got an invite back to the Pro Am one year if I can make it work.


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			A friend of mine in the US media is a member at Riviera and rates it over any other course in the States including Augusta.   I've been to Torrey Pines but not played it.  That view is spectacular.   The West Coast swing is pretty special.
The Florida events have a special meaning as I have covered the Valspar at Innisbrook in Tampa and love the place.  I've got an invite back to the Pro Am one year if I can make it work.
		
Click to expand...

feels a bit like a parent whose baby is the best looking one to me, i like Riviera, a lot, best course in America, not for me

2 guys playing a different tournament here currently, could be a fun weekend ahead watching them be chased down


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Or a dull one if they keep playing like that!
		
Click to expand...


if they get close to -30 round riviera over 4 rounds then you just have to doff the proverbial cap dont you? 2 very talented players for sure but some decent players in the pack, plenty of who have a chance to start chasing this afternoon

glass half full and all that


----------



## Crow (Feb 18, 2022)

I just had a scroll down the PGA website leaderboard and noticed how easy the 1st was playing, yet Rory only managed to par it.
After looking at around a dozen other players I finally found another who hadn't birdied it or better, surprised to see it was Colin Morikawa!


----------



## Sand Trapped (Feb 18, 2022)

Should Spieth already be favourite for the Masters? Playing incredibly well here. Think it was last year that he couldn't putt for the life of him at The Masters... much better form now.


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2022)

Sand Trapped said:



			Should Spieth already be favourite for the Masters? Playing incredibly well here. Think it was last year that he couldn't putt for the life of him at The Masters... much better form now.
		
Click to expand...

no he shouldnt


----------



## IainP (Feb 18, 2022)

Ha, just had a look and Tigger is 33/1 to win the 2022 Masters 🤣😂  
(on the site I looked on)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2022)

IainP said:



			Ha, just had a look and Tigger is 33/1 to win the 2022 Masters 🤣😂 
(on the site I looked on)

Click to expand...

Can't see it even at double that. It would be an unbelievable achievement to even be in any sort of contention come Sunday but I think he's going to struggle (at least in 2022)


----------



## Depreston (Feb 18, 2022)

IainP said:



			Ha, just had a look and Tigger is 33/1 to win the 2022 Masters 🤣😂 
(on the site I looked on)

Click to expand...

is he even playing? Can’t see it me the only major I could see him at is the open not a bad a walk for him


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 18, 2022)

IainP said:



			Ha, just had a look and Tigger is 33/1 to win the 2022 Masters 🤣😂 
(on the site I looked on)

Click to expand...

I’ve got a cheeky fiver on him to win the Open.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 19, 2022)

Sand Trapped said:



			Should Spieth already be favourite for the Masters? Playing incredibly well here. Think it was last year that he couldn't putt for the life of him at The Masters... much better form now.
		
Click to expand...

I have Spieth for this one at 14/1 and if he keeps up his current form I will probably take a punt on him for the Masters, depends on the odds.


----------



## timd77 (Feb 19, 2022)

IainP said:



			Ha, just had a look and Tigger is 33/1 to win the 2022 Masters 🤣😂 
(on the site I looked on)

Click to expand...

Why the laughing emojis? Shouldn’t Pooh Pooh him like that. 😬😉


----------



## timd77 (Feb 19, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			I know I've posted a fair few times on the Saudi League thing, so apologies if it is getting boring. But it is a story that just seems to get more and more bizarre. Mickelson seems to be on a bit of kamikaze mission... These quotes:

“They’re scary mother****ers to get involved with,” he said. “We know they killed [Washington Post reporter and U.S. resident Jamal] Khashoggi and have a horrible record on human rights. They execute people over there for being gay. Knowing all of this, why would I even consider it? Because this is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to reshape how the PGA Tour operates. They’ve been able to get by with manipulative, coercive, strong-arm tactics because we, the players, had no recourse. As nice a guy as [PGA Tour commissioner Jay Monahan] comes across as, unless you have leverage, he won’t do what’s right. And the Saudi money has finally given us that leverage. I’m not sure I even want [the SGL] to succeed, but just the idea of it is allowing us to get things done with the [PGA] Tour.”



https://firepitcollective.com/the-truth-about-phil-and-saudi-arabia/

Click to expand...

Wow, that is amazing. Wasn’t he one of the favourites to captain the US at the next Ryder Cup over there? What a way to throw your legacy away.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 19, 2022)

Has young Patrick been up to his old tricks again..?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494448364980686856


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 19, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Has young Patrick been up to his old tricks again..?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494448364980686856

Click to expand...

Doesn't look good but no doubt he'll have an excuse. Seems a very dubious individual at times


----------



## fundy (Feb 19, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Has young Patrick been up to his old tricks again..?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494448364980686856

Click to expand...


tour official should be waiting behind the green to debag him and get them troos tested 

actually on second thoughts maybe not.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 19, 2022)

fundy said:



			tour official should be waiting behind the green to debag him and get them troos tested 

actually on second thoughts maybe not.....
		
Click to expand...

That's not an image I'll get out of my head easily now. Dear god man


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 19, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Has young Patrick been up to his old tricks again..?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494448364980686856

Click to expand...

he is using his pocket to clean his club 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Jason.H (Feb 19, 2022)

is he friends with Micheal Atherton?


----------



## Boomy (Feb 19, 2022)

Mashed potato knuckle draggers 🤪 trying to out do each other “GO JTeeeeeee”ing 🙄 Pipe down slack jawwed halfwits.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 19, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Mashed potato knuckle draggers 🤪 trying to out do each other “GO JTeeeeeee”ing 🙄 Pipe down slack jawwed halfwits.
		
Click to expand...

They’ve probably had a half of a Bud Light. I don’t mind a bit of cheering and encouragement but the ones that shout all that nonsense need to be “re-educated”.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 19, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Mashed potato knuckle draggers 🤪 trying to out do each other “GO JTeeeeeee”ing 🙄 Pipe down slack jawwed halfwits.
		
Click to expand...

Part of “growing the game” apparently 🙄


----------



## Boomy (Feb 19, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			They’ve probably had a half of a Bud Light. I don’t mind a bit of cheering and encouragement but the ones that shout all that nonsense need to be “re-educated”.
		
Click to expand...

Totally up for a bit of cheering, creating a good atmosphere, encouragement, lots of noise on amazing shots… but they’re just numb, they just holler nonsense non stop and try to out dumb-ass each other


----------



## Boomy (Feb 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Part of “growing the game” apparently 🙄
		
Click to expand...

The only thing it’s growing is the level of irritation.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2022)

Statement from DJ that he's sticking with the PGA Tour....
Are the Saudis going to have any "names" at all..?


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 20, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Statement from DJ that he's sticking with the PGA Tour....
Are the Saudis going to have any "names" at all..?
		
Click to expand...

He was meant to be the other big name alongside BDC... I just can't see it working out for the Saudis now. What a shame.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 20, 2022)

Anyone else think Hovland will come from six back to win at Riviera tonight?  I just can't see Niemann keeping it going for a fourth day although it would be amazing if he did.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2022)

New Saudi Golf League Emblem


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			o win at Riviera tonight? I just can't see Niemann keeping it going for a fourt
		
Click to expand...


kind of fancy the pack has a chance tonight, but needs the front 2 to be complicit


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 20, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Anyone else think Hovland will come from six back to win at Riviera tonight?  I just can't see Niemann keeping it going for a fourth day although it would be amazing if he did.
		
Click to expand...

No I fancy Niemann to win it comfortably. Then again I put my money on OJS at the beginning of the week.


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 20, 2022)

Interesting comments about Phil Mickelson and his involvement with the Saudi Tour.

Rumour is he might get banned by the PGA.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2022)

Rumours too that Higgs and Dahmen for their antics last week....
Plaster it all over social media to get attention to the Tour....and then fine them for it...
Couldn't make it up..


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 20, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			Interesting comments about Phil Mickelson and his involvement with the Saudi Tour.

Rumour is he might get banned by the PGA.
		
Click to expand...

It would be hilarious if this happened, but it will also be fairly hilarious if Mickelson comes back to the PGA Tour with his metaphorical begging bowl.

Genuinely, the fact that he revealed his grand plan must be some of the dumbest negotiating skills I've ever seen. Imagine you feel that your wife isn't giving you the attention you apparently deserve, so you then start openly flirting with another lady and slagging off your wife in the process. When your wife doesn't budge, you then come out and openly say that the new woman is horrible and you're only flirting with her to spring your wife into action?!

It is now very difficult to envisage a way that this ends particularly well for Phil.


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 20, 2022)

I didn't know that Bones was in Redhill at some point  He seems like an interesting bloke - I wonder what he think about Phil's recent 'episode'.


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 20, 2022)

Phil finally showing his true colours and what was behind that fake smile all these years.

I wouldn’t be surprised if not up to his neck in gambling debts.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2022)

I will be surprised how many big names the Saudi league will attract, and is Phil really the right person to be their figurehead


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Statement from DJ that he's sticking with the PGA Tour....
Are the Saudis going to have any "names" at all..?
		
Click to expand...


Bryson not going either, all yours Charley Hoffman and Phil lol


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2022)

Surely it's dead in the water now.....
Greg will be a bit miffed....


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 20, 2022)

Westwood probably on the phone to his lawyer.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 20, 2022)

Barking_Mad said:



			Westwood probably on the phone to his lawyer.
		
Click to expand...

Asking him for putting tips? 😂


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 21, 2022)

Rory giving Phil a kicking


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 21, 2022)

Barking_Mad said:



			Rory giving Phil a kicking







Click to expand...

You’ve got to love a straight talking Rory.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 21, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			You’ve got to love a straight talking Rory.
		
Click to expand...

Think he's a pretty level headed interviewee most times. Love his comment about Greg Norman having to tee it up to fill the field


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2022)

Stunning from Niemann, impressive performance across 4 days, keep an eye out for Cameron Young too!


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 21, 2022)

fundy said:



			Stunning from Niemann, impressive performance across 4 days, keep an eye out for Cameron Young too!
		
Click to expand...

Yep - he did what he had to do on the final day and other than Morikawa, no one came too close. It would have been better for the tournament had Morikawa made the putt on the last hole, just to put a bit more pressure on Niemann.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 21, 2022)

Fair play to Niemann - did all the scoring on those first two amazing rounds and then held his nerve under pressure to win it.   The other winner of the week was Riviera.  One of the best courses on the rota.
Now we go to Florida for a month.   If the baseball morons ever sort themselves out and the season starts, I might have to go out for spring training and the Valspar event.


----------



## rksquire (Feb 22, 2022)

The Genesis is not really an event I like that much, but given the strength of the field it's perhaps a decent measure of where everyone is potentially at.  From a European perspective, Hovland continues to impress and McIlroy was solid if not spectacular; outside of these 2, Casey, MacIntyre and Rahm had decent showings but I think only Rahm and Hovland will be contenders at the Majors.  But Morikawa is a machine, came strong again - he'll be my bet for all 4 Majors (although obviously not to win all 4!).  Apart from that, the weekend was memorable for the kicking given to Phil by his peers!


----------



## Depreston (Feb 22, 2022)

rksquire said:



			The Genesis is not really an event I like that much, but given the strength of the field it's perhaps a decent measure of where everyone is potentially at.  From a European perspective, Hovland continues to impress and McIlroy was solid if not spectacular; outside of these 2, Casey, MacIntyre and Rahm had decent showings but I think only Rahm and Hovland will be contenders at the Majors.  But Morikawa is a machine, came strong again - he'll be my bet for all 4 Majors (although obviously not to win all 4!).  Apart from that, the weekend was memorable for the kicking given to Phil by his peers!
		
Click to expand...

yeah i see one of the Hojgaard (sp) twins is playing at PGA National this week will be interesting to see how he goes.


----------



## Depreston (Feb 22, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Fair play to Niemann - did all the scoring on those first two amazing rounds and then held his nerve under pressure to win it.   The other winner of the week was Riviera.  One of the best courses on the rota.
Now we go to Florida for a month.   If the baseball morons ever sort themselves out and the season starts, I might have to go out for spring training and the Valspar event.
		
Click to expand...

i love the florida swing it's normally the sign that the weathers changing and golf season is just about to start


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 22, 2022)

Best phrase in sports - "pitchers and catchers report today".  Means spring training is starting and the weather is changing.


----------



## Depreston (Feb 24, 2022)

Martin Kaymer’s fall from major wins to what he is now makes me a bit sad like


----------



## fundy (Feb 27, 2022)

Nice of Berger to give everyone else a chance tonight


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2022)

fundy said:



			Nice of Berger to give everyone else a chance tonight 

Click to expand...

Definitely made it interesting. Looks like he's a bit shell shocked after that start

And then you can go and do that out of sand, This is going to be a classic


----------



## fenwayrich (Feb 27, 2022)

The field might be below standard, but the golf course certainly isn't. A proper test of all aspects of the game.


----------



## MarkT (Feb 27, 2022)

Lowry looks to be fuming at his bad luck with the weather, nice to see him flying again, Austria has its first PGA Tour winner with Sepp Straka


----------



## Jason.H (Feb 27, 2022)

Tough finally for Lowry. The only gripe I have is having to watch Keopka all the time when he’s way out of contention.
Featured groups I could do without.
Well deserved Sepp Straka.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2022)

Really enjoyed this event. Always a great course and while rooting for Lowry well played Srtaka


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 28, 2022)

Down came the rain.

Either made it very exciting or a bit sad depending on your view.

Fancy not having having waterproofs in the bag - forget to look at the weather forecast did we.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 28, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			Tough finally for Lowry. The only gripe I have is having to watch Keopka all the time when he’s way out of contention.
Featured groups I could do without.
Well deserved Sepp Straka.
		
Click to expand...

I take it you weren’t watching golf when Tiger was at his peak; Tiger eating a sandwich, Tiger visits the portapotty and Tiger signing his card all took precedence over anyone actually hitting a golf ball. 😡


----------



## sunshine (Feb 28, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Tiger visits the portapotty
		
Click to expand...

Is that what he meant when he said he was going to activate his glutes?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			Down came the rain.

Either made it very exciting or a bit sad depending on your view.

Fancy not having having waterproofs in the bag - forget to look at the weather forecast did we.
		
Click to expand...

Basic error to not at least take a look at the forecast. The responsibility lies with the player though to make sure he has everything he needs. Shame though as without the rain Lowry would have won in my opinion


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 28, 2022)

Just been catching up with the professional tournament scores from the weekend. I see that Jimenez had two holes-in-one during the seniors tournament which he went on to win. Each one on a different day.


----------



## IainP (Feb 28, 2022)

The commentary I was watching on Sunday suggested there was no rain forecast - in fact they were teasing the on course commentators who were also caught out by the downpour.


----------



## Troymcclure (Mar 1, 2022)

Wouldn’t waterproofs be in a tour pro’s bag regardless of forecasts? Can’t add that much to an already heavy bag that someone else is paid to carry anyway.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 1, 2022)

Troymcclure said:



			Wouldn’t waterproofs be in a tour pro’s bag regardless of forecasts? Can’t add that much to an already heavy bag that someone else is paid to carry anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same. Caddie's responsibility in my opinion.


----------



## Sand Trapped (Mar 1, 2022)

Not sure how much waterproofs would have helped Shane. He had one hole to play (potentially a playoff yes, but they would have sourced waterproofs by then). I'd imagine he was more than happy to sacrifice having wet clothes over an unrestricted swing.


----------



## howbow88 (Mar 1, 2022)

Surely no one, even pros, bother putting on waterproofs just for the last hole?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2022)

sunshine said:



			I thought the same. Caddie's responsibility in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

I guess it is but if I was a tour pro I'd definitely be checking my own bag before play so there were no surprises (no waterproofs, no snacks etc). Yes it's the caddy's job (as was Wobbly counting Woosnam's clubs all those years back) but I'd want my own piece of mind


----------



## IainP (Mar 2, 2022)

And just when you might think the PGA Tour couldn't be any more of a joke...
Toodle-*PIP
😉*


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2022)

Absurd https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/60593933


----------



## Jason.H (Mar 2, 2022)

IainP said:



			And just when you might think the PGA Tour couldn't be any more of a joke...
Toodle-*PIP
😉*

Click to expand...

I agree. No wonder a lot of players are disgruntled and want an alternative tour.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 2, 2022)

PiP = ATAM

Many Americans have in the past mocked ET events for only being able to attract the very best golfs by offering appearance money. They believe it is beneath the PGA Tour (and it is against their rules).

But PIP is just another name for appearance money, a bribe to the already top earners. 

My problem with PIP is the rash of nonsense that seemed to constantly spring up last year. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 2, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Absurd https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/60593933

Click to expand...

Absolutely ridiculous! All of that money that none of them need could have been invested in grass roots golf, qualifying tours or to support players struggling to break through (or something like that which would have generated media interest for the PGA)


----------



## Backsticks (Mar 2, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Absolutely ridiculous! All of that money that none of them need could have been invested in grass roots golf, qualifying tours or to support players struggling to break through (or something like that which would have generated media interest for the PGA)
		
Click to expand...

Why should the PGA Tour donate to grass roots ? They are a money making machine for their members, who deserve a dividend according to their earning draw. And only one tourney or not, Woods is still box office. The Par-3 will almost be the main event this April in Georgia.


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 2, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Why should the PGA Tour donate to grass roots ? They are a money making machine for their members, who *deserve* a dividend according to their earning draw. And only one tourney or not, Woods is still box office. The Par-3 will almost be the main event this April in Georgia.
		
Click to expand...




Boomy said:



			Absolutely ridiculous! All of that money that none of them *need* could have been invested in grass roots golf, qualifying tours or to support players struggling to break through (or something like that which would have generated media interest for the PGA)
		
Click to expand...

Just these two words alone show that you are coming at this from such different viewpoints that it's surely not even worth a conversation? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## evemccc (Mar 2, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Why should the PGA Tour donate to grass roots ? They are a money making machine for their members, *who deserve a dividend according to their earning draw*. And only one tourney or not, Woods is still box office. The Par-3 will almost be the main event this April in Georgia.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree entirely with this, but it is the way of the modern world - i.e. not what you do but what your name is

IMO the fairest and best use of the PGA Tour’s revenue is to dish it out to those Tour Pros who come 1st, 2nd, 3rd etc etc irrespective of how big a star they are, but on finishing position in their tournaments

The PIP is total $%#¥


----------



## Jason.H (Mar 2, 2022)

I wonder if Tigers caddy is hoping for 10%.


----------



## Backsticks (Mar 3, 2022)

jamiebellingham said:



			Anyone else seeing how the pros are hitting bombs with the Taylor Made Stealth Driver?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I see that. It seems to suffer little if any distance penalty compared to titanium drivers.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2022)

That’s pretty good round to start from Rory  65 - 7 under , 3 clear and prob should be a couple more


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That’s pretty good round to start from Rory  65 - 7 under , 3 clear and prob should be a couple more
		
Click to expand...

Hope he does well but nervous he'll put his three good ones together and then the bad one. If he can get the season going and stick four rounds together regularly then it'll be great for his self-belief especially with Augusta so close


----------



## Imurg (Mar 3, 2022)

Rahm playing particularly poorly...a 2 putt from what seemed less than a foot - barely touched the first putt....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Rahm playing particularly poorly...a 2 putt from what seemed less than a foot - barely touched the first putt....
		
Click to expand...

Comical. And a sheepish look to the camera. He's going to get some stick for that putt


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 5, 2022)

This thread really shows the lack of interest in anything but the majors.
A golfing forum and hardly any posts about the tournament this week.
Most of the real characters either not playing or moved to the seniors.
The draw of Tiger
Shame really as one of the new greats could be emerging in Hovland.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			This thread really shows the lack of interest in anything but the majors.
A golfing forum and hardly any posts about the tournament this week.
Most of the real characters either not playing or moved to the seniors.
The draw of Tiger
Shame really as one of the new greats could be emerging in Hovland.
		
Click to expand...

People may well be watching, I am for example, but sometimes don't feel the need to post, particularly in rounds 1 and 2.

Agree about Hovland, he is having a great year.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 5, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			People may well be watching, I am for example, but sometimes don't feel the need to post, particularly in rounds 1 and 2.

Agree about Hovland, he is having a great year.
		
Click to expand...

This.

I've watched both nights but then what is there to say, it's uncontroversial golf, not a lot to get excited about.

Unless we want to discuss Rham's 10 inch two putt


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 5, 2022)

Interesting that nobody has commented on the European Tour event, there's more than one Tournament playing this week.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 5, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Interesting that nobody has commented on the European Tour event, there's more than one Tournament playing this week.
		
Click to expand...

I don't get to watch much ET stuff as I am usually playing. I see the stuff from the Middle East as it is on early and I watch the PGA Tour because it is on late, but in the middle of the day I do stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 5, 2022)

I don't watch either as I'm not paying for Sky Sports but keep an eye out on what's happening.
More a comment that it seems people associate a Tour event with US golf and not the ET or whatever its marketing itself as now.


----------



## fundy (Mar 5, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			This thread really shows the lack of interest in anything but the majors.
A golfing forum and hardly any posts about the tournament this week.
Most of the real characters either not playing or moved to the seniors.
The draw of Tiger
Shame really as one of the new greats could be emerging in Hovland.
		
Click to expand...


good job the 5th majors on next week then


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			This.

I've watched both nights but then what is there to say, it's uncontroversial golf, not a lot to get excited about.

Unless we want to discuss Rham's 10 inch two putt

Click to expand...

That was a wonderful moment for us hackers watching 😆. A proper mare.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Interesting that nobody has commented on the European Tour event, there's more than one Tournament playing this week.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, that is a real tier 2 tournament/field, apologies to those playing. I don't know most of the names and so it is hard to engage with it. Good looking place and the sun appeals though 😁


----------



## Backsticks (Mar 5, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			To be fair, that is a real tier 2 tournament/field, apologies to those playing. I don't know most of the names and so it is hard to engage with it. Good looking place and the sun appeals though 😁
		
Click to expand...

While some of the big names turn up now and again, the European tour is effectively the second division. Tiger turbocharging the US tourmade life difficult for them, and while always behind the power of the PGA Tour, there was some overlap. Now its a clear tier 1, tier 2. DP World isnt going to change that, any any real interest in a given week doesnt spread far beyond those in the country where that weeks tournament is being staged.  The LPGA is a more realistic competitor to the US mens tour for golf spectator interest now I would imagine. Its a pity, given the quality that was on display in its hayday in the 80s and 90s. Would estimate my viewing of pro events, and I watch a good few, year round is roughly 70% PGA Tour, 25% LPGA, 5% European Tour (in addition to the Open of course).


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			While some of the big names turn up now and again, the European tour is effectively the second division. Tiger turbocharging the US tourmade life difficult for them, and while always behind the power of the PGA Tour, there was some overlap. Now its a clear tier 1, tier 2. DP World isnt going to change that, any any real interest in a given week doesnt spread far beyond those in the country where that weeks tournament is being staged.  The LPGA is a more realistic competitor to the US mens tour for golf spectator interest now I would imagine. Its a pity, given the quality that was on display in its hayday in the 80s and 90s. Would estimate my viewing of pro events, and I watch a good few, year round is roughly 70% PGA Tour, 25% LPGA, 5% European Tour (in addition to the Open of course).
		
Click to expand...

I think the European Tour goes through peaks and troughs during the year depending on where the tournaments are, the 'swings' that are taking place. The bigger names don't tend to do the African swing so this week and the next couple are trough territory. It comes back to Spain after the Masters and things tend to pick up then.

I'll watch the tournaments in Europe, good fields, nice courses, and in the middle East, big names again. The others, not so much.


----------



## Slab (Mar 5, 2022)

This weekend I'm watching DP, LPGA, Asia and Sunshine tours live

Best viewing so far has been the LPGA


----------



## IainP (Mar 5, 2022)

Back at Bay Hill, the putter throw into the lake is probably worth a mention 😅


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2022)

IainP said:



			Back at Bay Hill, the putter throw into the lake is probably worth a mention 😅
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of venom in it...but well short of a proper helicoptering


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think the European Tour goes through peaks and troughs during the year depending on where the tournaments are, the 'swings' that are taking place. The bigger names don't tend to do the African swing so this week and the next couple are trough territory. It comes back to Spain after the Masters and things tend to pick up then.

I'll watch the tournaments in Europe, good fields, nice courses, and in the middle East, big names again. The others, not so much.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. Once you get the DP tour in the middle east and then Europe then it attracts better field and becomes more of a spectacle. Even though, some of the courses, including this week in Kenya is really making it interesting and I also enjoy the wildlife that crops up in coverage. The US is spilt with the west coast and then Florida swing at this time of year


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 5, 2022)

Even women are screaming stuff out now.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2022)

Apart from Viktor there doesn't seem to be anyone else playing remotely decently at Arnie's place today....


----------



## Crow (Mar 5, 2022)

I noted that Westwood had started his third round well, 4 under after 8.
But then 8 over for the next 10 holes.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2022)

Viktor walking it and then thins one out to the right from 150 😲. Slow mo caught the strike beautifully. Hope for us all, I can play that shot 😄.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499769918694338566

That's how to do it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 5, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Two days ago I was ready to go all in on Rory for the Masters..... today 

Click to expand...

That’s one place he will never win at,save your money Kaz


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 5, 2022)

Rory has been in that much sand today he would be better off employing a camel as his caddie🤣


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2022)

And now Woodland has skulled one across the 18th Green...
I thought these guys were supposed to be good


----------



## IainP (Mar 5, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Apart from Viktor there doesn't seem to be anyone else playing remotely decently at Arnie's place today....
		
Click to expand...

Think you put the curse on him!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Scottie
		
Click to expand...

Decent day for him...there's not many more though....


----------



## IainP (Mar 5, 2022)

Producer wisely doesn't go back to Hatton for his reaction to dumping one in the water 😂


----------



## Boomy (Mar 5, 2022)

IainP said:



			Producer wisely doesn't go back to Hatton for his reaction to dumping one in the water 😂
		
Click to expand...

If Hatton carries on like he is they’ll never be able to show him with any sound on 😂 He’s effing and jeffing on just about every shot. It’s got to the point where they’re stopped apologising for him 🤬


----------



## sunshine (Mar 6, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Conditions are tough out there, really tough... 

Click to expand...

Thank you Tiger. It is what it is.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			To be fair, that is a real tier 2 tournament/field, apologies to those playing. I don't know most of the names and so it is hard to engage with it. Good looking place and the sun appeals though 😁
		
Click to expand...

Tier 2? More like Johnstons Paint Trophy.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 6, 2022)

How good is Jin Young Ko!?!


----------



## Jason.H (Mar 6, 2022)

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...-takes-lead/&usg=AOvVaw1d2GiGPIrrPNAp39xcuL1b
This rule beggars belief. FairPlay to knocking in the put, but to me it’s a false score and the ruling needs to change.


----------



## Backsticks (Mar 6, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Scottie
		
Click to expand...

Should a grown man really go by the name Scottie ?

Surely Scotties dont exist beyond the age of 12, and playing little league in 1950s or 60s US ? If you were with him it would be hard to resist patting him on the head, ruffling his hair, and saying - good shooting there today Scottie !


----------



## JamesR (Mar 6, 2022)

Jason.H said:



https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwiXj-WVorH2AhVzoVwKHfaTBMMQvOMEKAB6BAgDEAE&url=https://golf.com/instruction/rules/billy-horschel-rules-escape-worst-lies-takes-lead/&usg=AOvVaw1d2GiGPIrrPNAp39xcuL1b
This rule beggars belief. FairPlay to knocking in the put, but to me it’s a false score and the ruling needs to change.
		
Click to expand...

No issues with it at all.


----------



## Slab (Mar 6, 2022)

A lot of rain on last day of the sunshine tour
Plenty relief from standing water


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Two days ago I was ready to go all in on Rory for the Masters..... today 

Click to expand...

Said it earlier that he can't put four consistent rounds together regularly enough.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 6, 2022)

Jason.H said:



https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwiXj-WVorH2AhVzoVwKHfaTBMMQvOMEKAB6BAgDEAE&url=https://golf.com/instruction/rules/billy-horschel-rules-escape-worst-lies-takes-lead/&usg=AOvVaw1d2GiGPIrrPNAp39xcuL1b
This rule beggars belief. FairPlay to knocking in the put, but to me it’s a false score and the ruling needs to change.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play to him I say. I'm pretty sure that we have all taken advantage of this rule to improve our lies, I know I have. What I do have a problem with though is dodgy stances or taking a driver for the swing that determines relief is acceptable but then playing wedge for the actual shot.

The instances that bug me in the Pro game though are the once like Mickelson in Mexico a couple of years ago. He was 10 feet inside some thick bush. The camera could even find him but he managed to find a sprinkler in there, daft thing is he didn't have enough room to swing a club to determine if it was interfering and somehow ended up practically on the fairway.

Another one was Charl Schwartzel asking for relief from a sprinkler which was nearly a yard in front of his ball. He wanted the referee to agree that there was potential for him to catch it on his follow through, which there wasn't. The referee just said "if you believe that then you are entitled to the drop go ahead" but he wouldn't sanction it himself. Once it became clear that Schwartzel was going to have to make the dodgy decision off his own back, and live with it, he backed down and played it as it lay.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2022)

I'm starting to really dislike Hatton.
He's beating the ground again because a shot didn't go according to plan...
He needs to sort his mind out, get anger management help....


----------



## Boomy (Mar 6, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I'm starting to really dislike Hatton.
He's beating the ground again because a shot didn't go according to plan...
He needs to sort his mind out, get anger management help....
		
Click to expand...

His behaviour is tedious now. It used to be quite amusing when he had the odd ‘Hatton anger management’ outburst.. but as I said last night, now it’s on every shot - he’s like a manchild.


----------



## fenwayrich (Mar 6, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I'm starting to really dislike Hatton.
He's beating the ground again because a shot didn't go according to plan...
He needs to sort his mind out, get anger management help....
		
Click to expand...

I backed him for the tournament before the start. After watching his potty mouthed, ignorant behaviour yesterday, I was pleased he dropped down the field despite it being financially detrimental to me. He's not helping his chances by getting angry either. The next shot is the one that counts, not the previous one.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 6, 2022)

Boomy said:



			His behaviour is tedious now. It used to be quite amusing when he had the odd ‘Hatton anger management’ outburst.. but as I said last night, now it’s on every shot - he’s like a manchild.
		
Click to expand...

He’s becoming a caricature of himself


----------



## IainP (Mar 6, 2022)

Am currently on "Fitzpatrick watch". 3 off the lead and not seen a shot yet!
However have watched Zalatoris play about 20 🤷‍♂️
NB, am not watching Sky

Edit: just dropped off the leaderboard, so maybe they had a premonition 😄


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I'm starting to really dislike Hatton.
He's beating the ground again because a shot didn't go according to plan...
He needs to sort his mind out, get anger management help....
		
Click to expand...

All that will happen is he'll end up a journeyman tour pro. Can't see him doing anything of note as one bad shot and it's a full blown head off


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 6, 2022)

Talor Gooch has just knocked Jon Rahm off the putting lowlights reel.


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Talor Gooch has just knocked Jon Rahm off the putting lowlights reel.
		
Click to expand...


still think Matt Jones a runner. this week.............


----------



## IainP (Mar 6, 2022)

Hatton now 4 birdies in 5 holes ... funny ol' game


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 6, 2022)

IainP said:



			Hatton now 4 birdies in 5 holes ... funny ol' game
		
Click to expand...

Will never amount to anything……journey man 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 6, 2022)

IainP said:



			Am currently on "Fitzpatrick watch". 3 off the lead and not seen a shot yet!
However have watched Zalatoris play about 20 🤷‍♂️
NB, am not watching Sky

Edit: just dropped off the leaderboard, so maybe they had a premonition 😄

Click to expand...

You missed his shanked chip then?

He is possibly the dullest person out there. So one can understand why he doesn’t get much screen time.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 6, 2022)

Wowsers it’s chopping and changing by the minute at Bay Hill - very entertaining 🤩 Hope Hovland can hold it together 😬


----------



## IainP (Mar 6, 2022)

Seems like nobody wants to win this,  for a while


----------



## JamesR (Mar 6, 2022)

IainP said:



			Hatton now 4 birdies in 5 holes ... funny ol' game
		
Click to expand...

Not bad for a journeyman 🤣


----------



## FELL75 (Mar 6, 2022)

Scheffler drops one and play off 🤞


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2022)

Brilliant weekends golf from Scheffler sees him win again, will continue to do well in tough conditions


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 6, 2022)

I had a stinker today, shooting 6 over my handicap. Troy Merrit shot 15 over this final round, having started the day at just +1! 😲 That is a bad day at the office!!! 😬


----------



## BrianM (Mar 6, 2022)

Scheffler is only 25 as well, he looks a lot older.
Played some cracking golf and deserved to win in the end!!


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			I had a stinker today, shooting 6 over my handicap. Troy Merrit shot 15 over this final round, having started the day at just +1! 😲 That is a bad day at the office!!! 😬
		
Click to expand...


console yourself by realising you wouldnt have come close to breaking a hundred if youd played the same course as Merrit


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Scheffler is only 25 as well, he looks a lot older.
Played some cracking golf and deserved to win in the end!!
		
Click to expand...


proper ball striker and knows how to grid it out when its tough


----------



## howbow88 (Mar 7, 2022)

Really good finish.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 7, 2022)

Brilliant final round.   Great watching these guys cling on. 

The amount of brain dead shots resembles us hackers as they get more and more flustered.  Tops , shanks, 4 putts. The whole repertoire was on show for most of the evening.  Haha


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2022)

garyinderry said:



			Brilliant final round.   Great watching these guys cling on.

The amount of brain dead shots resembles us hackers as they get more and more flustered.  Tops , shanks, 4 putts. The whole repertoire was on show for most of the evening.  Haha
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic even on a course that isn't tricked up but in great shape to ask all the right questions.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 7, 2022)

garyinderry said:



			Brilliant final round.   Great watching these guys cling on.

The amount of brain dead shots resembles us hackers as they get more and more flustered.  Tops , shanks, 4 putts. The whole repertoire was on show for most of the evening.  Haha
		
Click to expand...

It was a gripping final round, great entertainment and seeing who could hold their nerve. Much prefer a finish like that rather than the unrealistic -30 on some of the PGA courses. It’s good to see them challenged and under pressure - earning their gazzilions 💰


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 7, 2022)

garyinderry said:



			Brilliant final round.   Great watching these guys cling on.

The amount of brain dead shots resembles us hackers as they get more and more flustered.  Tops , shanks, 4 putts. The whole repertoire was on show for most of the evening.  Haha
		
Click to expand...

Did you see McDowell's shank out of a bunker, over the head of his pp stood in another bunker 90° to his right . The commentators didn't really know what to say at first and then just went full on in to it. Laughing was the only way to deal with it.


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 7, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fantastic even on a course that isn't tricked up but in great shape to ask all the right questions.
		
Click to expand...

Are you talking about Bay Hill? Not tricked up?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			Are you talking about Bay Hill? Not tricked up?
		
Click to expand...

They baked the greens from Friday , looked like they starved them of water but made the rough very lush - it was certainly a different course over the weekend


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2022)

I thought the course was set up well although I agree that the greens at the weekend didn't reward the players that hit fairway and some iron shots were punished unfairly. Think they could have given the greens some water without making the scoring that much easier


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 7, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They baked the greens from Friday , looked like they starved them of water but made the rough very lush - it was certainly a different course over the weekend
		
Click to expand...

I’ll start by saying i’m not expert in course design and I have no clue what’s it’s like to play in those conditions, none of us do. But I know the only things bay hill has going for it are the purse & links to arnie. The coverage was impossible to watch on sat & Sunday. The course was the definition of tricked up with ankle deep rough and dead greens, they were impossible to hold & didn’t reward decent shots. 
It was painful.


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 7, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I thought the course was set up well although I agree that the greens at the weekend didn't reward the players that hit fairway and some iron shots were punished unfairly. Think they could have given the greens some water without making the scoring that much easier
		
Click to expand...

The greens looked dead


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			I’ll start by saying i’m not expert in course design and I have no clue what’s it’s like to play in those conditions, none of us do. But I know the only things bay hill has going for it are the purse & links to arnie. The coverage was impossible to watch on sat & Sunday. The course was the definition of tricked up with ankle deep rough and dead greens, they were impossible to hold & didn’t reward decent shots.
It was painful.
		
Click to expand...

Yep agree - I enjoyed watching on the Thursday and Friday - for me it had the right balance between a tough test but also receptive greens to reward good shots 

Weekend the greens were gone and it was a test of luck at times - it was very close to US Open conditions but it was tricked up over the weekend


----------



## Boomy (Mar 7, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			I’ll start by saying i’m not expert in course design and I have no clue what’s it’s like to play in those conditions, none of us do. But I know the only things bay hill has going for it are the purse & links to arnie. The coverage was impossible to watch on sat & Sunday. The course was the definition of tricked up with ankle deep rough and dead greens, they were impossible to hold & didn’t reward decent shots.
It was painful.
		
Click to expand...

Admittedly the greens would have benefitted from a drop of water over the weekend, they were certainly starved and not looking great. 

But as for the rest of it, good, a real  challenge and it rewarded accuracy. Those that were haemorrhaging shots were wild off the tees on par 3’s and 4’s and/or misjudging distances and ending up blindsided in bunkers (or in the water hazards) Plenty of opportunity on par 5’s - Gary Woodland’s being a prime example and he was in trouble off the tee. The rough length was bang on and a lot of them played great shots out of it, whilst others struggled - much better than the usual closely mown stuff in the US - there was a premium on accuracy instead of smashing everything without penalty. They don’t like narrow fairways and rough (that is actually rough) because they’re used to overly manicured courses. I’ve said it on another post, they earn millions, make them earn it. 

I’m not sure you could class it as painful, it made for riveting viewing - and right to the wire. That -24 usual bollards is a load of rubbish, boring smash fest - bring a premium on accuracy, rough that deserves consideration and harder to drop & stop greens (maybe not as starved as Bay Hill’s though as I’ve said) It is supposed to be a challenge.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Admittedly the greens would have benefitted from a drop of water over the weekend, they were certainly starved and not looking great.

But as for the rest of it, good, a real  challenge and it rewarded accuracy. Those that were haemorrhaging shots were wild off the tees on par 3’s and 4’s and/or misjudging distances and ending up blindsided in bunkers (or in the water hazards) Plenty of opportunity on par 5’s - Gary Woodland’s being a prime example and he was in trouble off the tee. The rough length was bang on and a lot of them played great shots out of it, whilst others struggled - much better than the usual closely mown stuff in the US - there was a premium on accuracy instead of smashing everything without penalty. They don’t like narrow fairways and rough (that is actually rough) because they’re used to overly manicured courses. I’ve said it on another post, they earn millions, make them earn it.

I’m not sure you could class it as painful, it made for riveting viewing - and right to the wire. That -24 usual bollards is a load of rubbish, boring smash fest - bring a premium on accuracy, rough that deserves consideration and harder to drop & stop greens (maybe not as starved as Bay Hill’s though as I’ve said) It is supposed to be a challenge.
		
Click to expand...

The condition of the greens was the only let down and I hope they take the comments of the players into consideration for next year and keep a tad of moisture in them. Other than that if they set it up like this year it'll be another great watch. Good to see them come from some hit it anywhere courses to one where you need to plot and course manage


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 7, 2022)

Maybe it was one for the purist, I watched about 20 mins in Sunday and decided that it wasn’t for me. If it’s 6 inch deep rough 2 yards off the fairway & rock hard greens, it’s a test of luck not skill
IMO. If that’s your thing fair play. The issue is, if you set up that way & the wind picks up even slightly it becomes a lottery. I suspect I’ll enjoy it more this weekend at the players, at a proper golf course without the windmill & the clowns face down the stretch


----------



## Boomy (Mar 7, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			Maybe it was one for the purist, I watched about 20 mins in Sunday and decided that it wasn’t for me. If it’s 6 inch deep rough 2 yards off the fairway & rock hard greens, it’s a test of luck not skill
IMO. If that’s your thing fair play. The issue is, if you set up that way & the wind picks up even slightly it becomes a lottery. I suspect I’ll enjoy it more this weekend at the players, at a proper golf course without the windmill & the clowns face down the stretch
		
Click to expand...

That is exactly why The Open (and US Open) is/can be so enthralling - if the course is set up tough and the wind picks up. Really CBA with boring target golf, it should be a challenge with a premium on accuracy IMO. It takes skill to keep it in play, and if you do go in the rough, then it takes skill to play the next shot out of it. Not sure it was 6 inches mind 🤔 The world would be an awfully boring place if we all liked the same things though 😃


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 7, 2022)

Boomy said:



			That is exactly why The Open (and IS Open) is/can be so enthralling - if the course is set up tough and the wind picks up. Really CBA with boring target golf, it should be a challenge with a premium on accuracy IMO. It takes skill to keep it in play, and if you do go in the rough, then it takes skill to play the next shot out of it. Not sure it was 6 inches mins. The world would be an awfully boring place if we all liked the same things though 😃
		
Click to expand...

You beat me to it! For those moaning about rock hard greens, penal rough, etc. have you never watched The Open, or played links golf? Granted, the rough is often not quite so penal but factor in the contours of the fairways and there's an awful lot of luck involved with virtually every shot. Luck is just part of golf. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## IanM (Mar 7, 2022)

I enjoyed watching the players actually challenged for once.

Too often PGA Tour is too samey and "20 odd" under wins.


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 7, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			You beat me to it! For those moaning about rock hard greens, penal rough, etc. have you never watched The Open, or played links golf? Granted, the rough is often not quite so penal but factor in the contours of the fairways and there's an awful lot of luck involved with virtually every shot. Luck is just part of golf. 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Bay hill & a links course bare no relation to each other. The links course would give you a variety of ways to play it, wind would be a factor but you’d have a variety of options  to get the ball close. Bay hill gives none of these options. The rough is grown up & the greens stressed to the point of losing them to make it artificially difficult.


----------



## IanM (Mar 7, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			The links course would give you a variety of ways to play it,
		
Click to expand...

That's a really good point, but still nice to see a few beads of sweat under those sponsored cap-peaks!


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 7, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			Bay hill & a links course bare no relation to each other. The links course would give you a variety of ways to play it, wind would be a factor but you’d have a variety of options  to get the ball close. Bay hill gives none of these options. The rough is grown up & the greens stressed to the point of losing them to make it artificially difficult.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say it was. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 7, 2022)

IanM said:



			That's a really good point, but still nice to see a few beads of sweat under those sponsored cap-peaks!
		
Click to expand...

 Nobody wants to see 30 under every week, but watching @ the weekend was like watching a Japanese game show 


phillarrow said:



			I didn't say it was. 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

 literally did  ‘For those moaning about rock hard greens, penal rough, etc. have you never watched The Open, or played links golf?’


----------



## Boomy (Mar 7, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			Nobody wants to see 30 under every week, but watching @ the weekend was like watching a Japanese game show
literally did  ‘For those moaning about rock hard greens, penal rough, etc. have you never watched The Open, or played links golf?’
		
Click to expand...

However you try to manipulate it to your point of view - just like on links courses, winning at Bay Hill involved accuracy and skill, with a little bit of luck (golf) Great to watch, unlike the ‘easy target golf’ peddled out most weeks which is so boring!


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 7, 2022)

Maybe. Most of the players feel the same also 
https://www.golfdigest.com/story/rory-mcilroy-arnold-palmer-invitational-crazy-golf/amp

Maybe we shouldn’t allow the premier league to play on the modern manicured pitches. Make them play every week at the baseball ground c1974. We don’t want to see good football just make it a massive lottery


----------



## fenwayrich (Mar 7, 2022)

It was great viewing, not least because Scheffler sbowed such a superb attitude to extract himself from the problems he created with his inaccurate driving. And what an excellent putt he hit on 18 to seal the deal. Mighty impressive.


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 7, 2022)

One for the purist like I said 👍


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 7, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			Maybe. *Most of the players feel the same also*
https://www.golfdigest.com/story/rory-mcilroy-arnold-palmer-invitational-crazy-golf/amp

Maybe we shouldn’t allow the premier league to play on the modern manicured pitches. Make them play every week at the baseball ground c1974. We don’t want to see good football just make it a massive lottery
		
Click to expand...

Of course the players don't like it, why would they. They are used to 100 yd wide fairways, no rough and soft greens. Remember Chambers Bay and all their whining. Remember Phil at Shinnecock and his ridiculous attempt at "making a point".
No make it tough, and they all cry like babies. I remember one year at the Memorial, Jack introduced V shaped tines on the bunker rakes, making bunker shots way more difficult. They weren't there the following year, the babies had all cried and force Jack to reintroduce normal tines.
 They are the best in the world and on weekends like last, they get a chance to prove it.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 8, 2022)

The course has them absolutely rattled but theres no excuse for some of the shots played.  G macs shank, fitzpatrick shank, guy completely topping it out of a fairway bunker, rory completely blowing a flop shot miles over the green. The list goes on.


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 8, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			literally did  ‘For those moaning about rock hard greens, penal rough, etc. have you never watched The Open, or played links golf?’
		
Click to expand...

That's not the same as saying "Bay Hill is like a links course." which is what you suggested I was saying. 
Try reading the rest of the post and pausing before jumping into an argument. 

I was making the point that rock hard greens are not unusual in golf and that we don't moan about rock hard greens when we have an open championship in the middle of a heatwave - we see it as a great test for these players who are used to spongy landings. Also, that luck plays a big part of some of the best golf courses in the world i.e. our traditional links open courses. 

Some people like watching target golf. Some like watching it when it's a bit more of a roller coaster and enjoy seeing the best in the world have to get very creative around the greens. Some like both of the above.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 8, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			Maybe. Most of the players feel the same also
https://www.golfdigest.com/story/rory-mcilroy-arnold-palmer-invitational-crazy-golf/amp

Maybe we shouldn’t allow the premier league to play on the modern manicured pitches. Make them play every week at the baseball ground c1974. We don’t want to see good football just make it a massive lottery
		
Click to expand...

As mentioned by others, of course they don’t like it - it rattled them and caused an obscene amount of unforced errors. They’re the best in the world and should be able to adapt - which Scheffler did. A handful of them all had the chance to win down the stretch… the majority of them played bad shots to blow it. 

Being a member of a links golf golf course and playing it weekly I can safely say you need more luck on a links track than they needed at Bay Hill - random bounces from the middle of the fairway are common place, putting you into the first cut or even thicker rough sometimes. Links golf can be penal when you’re looking for balls which landed in the middle of the fairway but aren’t there. At Bay Hill if they hit the fairway it stayed on it.. The problem highlighted every time there is a premium on accuracy is that they’re more used to 100 yard wide fairways and just smashing it wildly. Different game when accuracy is the key.

Your football analogy bears no resemblance to the golf. The fairways were manicured perfectly if/when they found them. The rough was consistent, stay in play and you don’t have worry about it. As I’ve agreed with way back the greens would have benefitted from some water, but not to the point where they’re stopping it on a tuppence.


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 8, 2022)

Maybe there’s is a sadistic streak in a lot of fellas. Also it probably makes you feel better about your 95 blows in the am watching the best players chop it around. Any course that has to kill the greens to make it a challenge is tricked up


----------



## Imurg (Mar 8, 2022)

Seems to be a split...some li,e to see them struggle, some li,e to see birdies all the time..

Why can't it just be somewhere in the middle...?
Hit a good shot - get rewarded.
Seems like Bay Hill didn't reward many good shots.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 8, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			Maybe there’s is a sadistic streak in a lot of fellas. Also it probably makes you feel better about your 95 blows in the am watching the best players chop it around. Any course that has to kill the greens to make it a challenge is tricked up
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha 😂 “95 blows” 😂 Desperate individual turning to slanderous comments towards people.


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 8, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Seems to be a split...some li,e to see them struggle, some li,e to see birdies all the time..

Why can't it just be somewhere in the middle...?
Hit a good shot - get rewarded.
Seems like Bay Hill didn't reward many good shots.
		
Click to expand...

The argument always gets reduced down to extremes. No one is asking for. 30 under birdie fest. Just like no one is really asking for unfair comp on dead greens akin to putting on a granite work surface. Somewhere in the middle is good. Maybe this weekend?


----------



## Boomy (Mar 8, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Seems to be a split...some li,e to see them struggle, some li,e to see birdies all the time..

Why can't it just be somewhere in the middle...?
Hit a good shot - get rewarded.
*Seems like Bay Hill didn't reward many good shots*.
		
Click to expand...

What? That is exactly what it did do, it rewarded accuracy and skill. 

I’ve said it right from the start, the greens needed a bit of moisture (just a little) but not to target golf level -  the set up of the rest of the course was great. 

The issue was the amount of errant shots and unforced errors the players hit - the cream rose to the top on Sunday - bearing in mind there were still 3-4 players who could have won down the stretch. They didn’t lose by bad luck.


----------



## IanM (Mar 8, 2022)

Generally I think the greens were a smidge firmer than the course set up required.   Everything else was spot on.

It needed players to adopt a US Open mindset,  ie Par is good and pick up a birdie where possible.   

American audiences expect golf like Basketball.   A score (birdies) every 25 seconds or they nod off ;-)


More please!


----------



## timd77 (Mar 8, 2022)

Must admit I didn’t watch it all weekend but what I did see was enjoyable, largely because of the rough. I suppose the only thing I would say is that greens were a bit harsh, lots of players hit decent shots into the green but couldn’t quite hold them and we’re massively punished for that by nestling down into thick rough (unless you’re lucky enough to be Billy Horshel and just get a free drop onto the fringe!), when normally they’d be looking to get up and down. But that’s the game, no 2 courses the same, that’s why we love it.

What I would say is that, that doesn’t excuse some of the really poor shots… Rahm’s fluffed putt, Rory and Gooch missing short putts which rattled 5-6 feet past the hole, others shanking etc. Can’t blame the course for that. 

I enjoyed it and it was good to see the leaders chopping and changing all the time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 8, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			You beat me to it! For those moaning about rock hard greens, penal rough, etc. have you never watched The Open, or played links golf? Granted, the rough is often not quite so penal but factor in the contours of the fairways and there's an awful lot of luck involved with virtually every shot. Luck is just part of golf. 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

It’s never as simple as rock hard greens at links so it should be ok anywhere 

Links courses generally have harder greens and the course is set up to play that way , people don’t have to hit the green because they can drop it short and the ball can run up , it’s a different set up and way of playing 

Bay Hill is a parkland Course - they generally don’t have greens sat down where you can run in , they also have greens surrounded by tough at tbe front and bunkers etc so the expectation is for players to be going into the greens with height and direct especially with lots of them raised up 

Because the greens were that hard at times players where landing on the green but then just flying through - even with wedges from the fairway , good shouts were punished , if the course was set up like a links then hard fast greens aren’t an issue 

No one wants to see target golf and 20 plus under winning it but that doesn’t mean you trick up the greens and go the complete opposite way - there should always be middle ground - the middle ground was fine on the first two days - went silly the next two


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 8, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s never as simple as rock hard greens at links so it should be ok anywhere

Links courses generally have harder greens and the course is set up to play that way , people don’t have to hit the green because they can drop it short and the ball can run up , it’s a different set up and way of playing

Bay Hill is a parkland Course - they generally don’t have greens sat down where you can run in , they also have greens surrounded by tough at tbe front and bunkers etc so the expectation is for players to be going into the greens with height and direct especially with lots of them raised up

Because the greens were that hard at times players where landing on the green but then just flying through - even with wedges from the fairway , good shouts were punished , if the course was set up like a links then hard fast greens aren’t an issue

No one wants to see target golf and 20 plus under winning it but that doesn’t mean you trick up the greens and go the complete opposite way - there should always be middle ground - the middle ground was fine on the first two days - went silly the next two
		
Click to expand...

That's a good, well-reasoned response. 

I still think most (not all) of the greens were accessible and could be played by running the ball up (as with links courses), but I take your point that the course is not designed to be played in this way and so it threw many players out. 

I would liken it to us hacks playing parkland golf in the winter. Slights fats that we would get away with in the summer are punished more in winter because the fairways are just too soft. It is what it is and if we are playing well and having a good striking day, we don't notice how punishing it is - but there is far less margin for error and we MUST have a good day to do okay. Bay Hill was a tough set up but not, in my opinion, worth the fall out from those who found it too hard.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 8, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s never as simple as rock hard greens at links so it should be ok anywhere

Links courses generally have harder greens and the course is set up to play that way , people don’t have to hit the green because they can drop it short and the ball can run up , it’s a different set up and way of playing

Bay Hill is a parkland Course - they generally don’t have greens sat down where you can run in , they also have greens surrounded by tough at tbe front and bunkers etc so the expectation is for players to be going into the greens with height and direct especially with lots of them raised up

Because the greens were that hard at times players where landing on the green but then just flying through - even with wedges from the fairway , good shouts were punished , if the course was set up like a links then hard fast greens aren’t an issue

No one wants to see target golf and 20 plus under winning it but that doesn’t mean you trick up the greens and go the complete opposite way - there should always be middle ground - the middle ground was fine on the first two days - went silly the next two
		
Click to expand...

The majority of the players didn’t adapt to the conditions, as simple as that - it rattled them and they were still firing right at the pins (because it’s what they’re used to) There were more unforced errors than ‘unlucky bounces’ over the weekend.


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 8, 2022)

Whatever the conditions I enjoyed it and with several players in contention right to the very end it was a good watch.


----------



## IainP (Mar 8, 2022)

Boomy said:



			The majority of the players didn’t adapt to the conditions, as simple as that - it rattled them and they were still firing right at the pins (because it’s what they’re used to) There were more unforced errors than ‘unlucky bounces’ over the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

In a game where a players plays their own ball, can you explain what the difference is between an "error", and an "unforced error"? Who is doing the "forcing"?


----------



## Boomy (Mar 8, 2022)

IainP said:



			In a game where a players plays their own ball, can you explain what the difference is between an "error", and an "unforced error"? Who is doing the "forcing"?
		
Click to expand...

It’s a term they seem to use a lot on the commentary and reviews.

I see it like this: ball in the middle of the fairway, good lie - player misses the green well wide and into the water - unforced error.
Ball in the rough, downhill lie - player misses the green well wide and into the water - forced error.

That seems to be how they explain it on TV 😃


----------



## IainP (Mar 8, 2022)

Boomy said:



			It’s a term they seem to use a lot on the commentary and reviews.

I see it like this: ball in the middle of the fairway, good lie - player misses the green well wide and into the water - unforced error.
Ball in the rough, downhill lie - player misses the green well wide and into the water - forced error.

That seems to be how they explain it on TV 😃
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for having a go 😃
As the same players hit it in the rough or the fairway then it doesn't make sense to me.
Yeah I've heard some of the US TV commentators using it also, but then I've also heard "it's gettable, so he's just gotta get it, get the next hole, & and then get it done "  🤷‍♂️  😅


----------



## Boomy (Mar 8, 2022)

IainP said:



			Thanks for having a go 😃
As the same players hit it in the rough or the fairway then it doesn't make sense to me.
Yeah I've heard some of the US TV commentators using it also, but then I've also heard "it's gettable, so he's just gotta get it, get the next hole, & and then get it done "  🤷‍♂️  😅
		
Click to expand...

You’re welcome 😄 Andrew Coltart and the sky team use it a lot as well. 

I get it, I do understand the idea of how they’re using the term, but I agree that I’d doesn’t necessarily describe the situation exactly - I suppose it’s a polite way of saying “he/she has made a right bollards of that shot” 🤣


----------



## Dando (Mar 8, 2022)

Quick question now it’s the players- does anyone know how much the land was bought for as I can’t recall it being mentioned 🤣🤣


----------



## Sand Trapped (Mar 8, 2022)

IanM said:



			Generally I think the greens were a smidge firmer than the course set up required.   Everything else was spot on.

It needed players to adopt a US Open mindset,  ie Par is good and pick up a birdie where possible.  

American audiences expect golf like Basketball.   A score (birdies) every 25 seconds or they nod off ;-)


More please!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly - loved the challenge, how ''good'' par was and seeing who was resilient vs. the field. Was amazing to see Hatton totally out of it at one stage Saturday before posting a score and nearly getting a playoff.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 8, 2022)

Wasn't a fan. You can make my own Goat Track stupid hard if you want. There's no particular skill in that.
Links courses are designed to be hard, and to be played in wind. They offer width, angles, choices of how to approach the greens etc etc etc. Even in the toughest conditions, skill is rewarded.
Baking out a parkland course with stupid thick rough, narrow fairways and water everywhere rewards very little.
For the perspective of a whining pro on this, try the No Laying Up Bay Hill round up. It's interesting and thought provoking.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 8, 2022)

IainP said:



			In a game where a players plays their own ball, can you explain what the difference is between an "error", and an "unforced error"? Who is doing the "forcing"?
		
Click to expand...

I guess you argue the forcing is trying too hard to get it close/miles down the fairway to chase birdies especially if holes are running out whereas an error is just a poor swing. Don't really like the term and something that commentators are using too easily and regularly


----------



## IainP (Mar 9, 2022)

Dando said:



			Quick question now it’s the players- does anyone know how much the land was bought for as I can’t recall it being mentioned 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Are you going to run a sweep?  😁

I quite like the tournament, for one played on the same course every year. 
But will the "5th major" chat outscore the "how much the land was bought for " , or will "Alice Dye designing the 17th" win through ? 😉


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 9, 2022)

pendodave said:



			Wasn't a fan. You can make my own Goat Track stupid hard if you want. There's no particular skill in that.
Links courses are designed to be hard, and to be played in wind. They offer width, angles, choices of how to approach the greens etc etc etc. Even in the toughest conditions, skill is rewarded.
Baking out a parkland course with stupid thick rough, narrow fairways and water everywhere rewards very little.
For the perspective of a whining pro on this, try the No Laying Up Bay Hill round up. It's interesting and thought provoking.
		
Click to expand...

Harry Higgs spoke very well on the NLU podcast about why the Bay Hill setup is considered unfair by many of the pros.


----------



## IanM (Mar 10, 2022)

What has Varner got on his feet?
Did he get them from NASA?


----------



## FELL75 (Mar 10, 2022)

IanM said:



			What has Varner got on his feet?
Did he get them from NASA?
		
Click to expand...

He might need some wellies on the 17th 😳


----------



## IainP (Mar 10, 2022)

So close to a double disaster at the 17th for HV3 there!


----------



## IanM (Mar 10, 2022)

IainP said:



			So close to a double disaster at the 17th for HV3 there!
		
Click to expand...

Make that a 6... eek

HV3 sounds like a 1980s Titleist


----------



## Cherry13 (Mar 11, 2022)

What time are those who have already started resuming rounds?


----------



## Boomy (Mar 11, 2022)

Cherry13 said:



			What time are those who have already started resuming rounds?
		
Click to expand...

Have you looked on the PGA website or app? Likely to find out all the info on there.


----------



## Cherry13 (Mar 11, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Have you looked on the PGA website or app? Likely to find out all the info on there.
		
Click to expand...

I couldnt see anything on the website, was some stuff on pga communications twitter though which found it.  It's on now though, although not sure they'll get much in


----------



## Boomy (Mar 11, 2022)

Cherry13 said:



			I couldnt see anything on the website, was some stuff on pga communications twitter though which found it.  It's on now though, although not sure they'll get much in
		
Click to expand...

The PGA app is really good and up to date 👍🏼


----------



## JamesR (Mar 11, 2022)

They’re out now.
It’s on sky


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 11, 2022)

Looking at the weather forecast it could be a Monday finish.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 11, 2022)

Good to see Justin Rose back out and playing well.
Haven't seen him on the course for ages.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 11, 2022)

I wonder if the PGA Tour are wondering themselves whether or not May might be a good month to hold this tournament.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2022)

Some of those greens are starting to flood a bit....reckon they'll be off soon.
Reduced to 54 holes....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Some of those greens are starting to flood a bit....reckon they'll be off soon.
Reduced to 54 holes....
		
Click to expand...

Not a Monday finish???


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2022)

To get 72 in they might need Tuesday as well....


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2022)

No more play today at the Players and none before 11am local time tomorrow. 
That gives them 6 1/2 hours tops tomorrow as sunset is around 6.30
Some players still to finish their 11th hole of round 1 and they're predicting some strongish winds tomorrow too..
Some who finished early yesterday may not play again until Sunday


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 11, 2022)

Imurg said:



			No more play today at the Players and none before 11am local time tomorrow.
That gives them 6 1/2 hours tops tomorrow as sunset is around 6.30
Some players still to finish their 11th hole of round 1 and they're predicting some strongish winds tomorrow too..
Some who finished early yesterday may not play again until Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Fleetwood will be sat with his feet up.

Pointers decision to run the 17th looking very wise right now.


----------



## fundy (Mar 11, 2022)

Imurg said:



			No more play today at the Players and none before 11am local time tomorrow.
That gives them 6 1/2 hours tops tomorrow as sunset is around 6.30
Some players still to finish their 11th hole of round 1 and they're predicting some strongish winds tomorrow too..
Some who finished early yesterday may not play again until Sunday
		
Click to expand...


cut Sunday lunchtime and get most of round 3 played that afternoon, rest finish monday morning before the final round later that day

if theyre very very lucky.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2022)

Thought I heard when Sky switched to the US coverage and they were talking that there clocks go forward tonight/tomorrow


----------



## IainP (Mar 11, 2022)

Well it makes a change seeing our weather over there 😐😁


----------



## fundy (Mar 11, 2022)

IainP said:



			Well it makes a change seeing our weather over there 😐😁
		
Click to expand...


its everywhere, raining at the cricket in Antigua too lol


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 12, 2022)

I have just looked at the weather forecast for the Jacksonville area and a tornado watch/warning has been issued. Might not see much action on the course today either.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502656736758583297
Just a ridiculous decision to move it to March


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 12, 2022)

Kaz said:



			If you're not already watching, get the golf on now - 17th is carnage!
		
Click to expand...

1st three goes all in the water 😂


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 12, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just a ridiculous decision to move it to March
		
Click to expand...


No it's just a one-off weather situation.  I've been out to Florida many times in March for spring training baseball and 90% of the time it's gorgeous and sunny all day.


----------



## IanM (Mar 12, 2022)

Love watching Morikawa's hoodie flapping about in the game.  I'm sure the sponsorship cash is sufficient though!


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 12, 2022)

This is brutal. Best players in the world can't hit a green from 140 yards. Rory smashing a drive for 240 yard carry then can't get it to the green from 211 yards.

90% of the players that make the cut are going to come from the other half.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502656736758583297
Just a ridiculous decision to move it to March
		
Click to expand...

No-one moaned when Tommy shot 66 and McIlroy looked like he had it going for a while. I think it's good to see the best tested. We've seen conditions like this at the Open so should they move that from the middle of summer/


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2022)

How does he keep doing this.?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502723222751649792.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 12, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



*No it's just a one-off weather situation. * I've been out to Florida many times in March for spring training baseball and 90% of the time it's gorgeous and sunny all day.
		
Click to expand...

But it's not. The Players has had 7 previous Monday finishes because of weather, and they were all in March, none in May.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			But it's not. The Players has had 7 previous Monday finishes because of weather, and they were all in March, none in May.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure this will even finish Monday if they are determined to play 72 holes


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure this will even finish Monday if they are determined to play 72 holes
		
Click to expand...


pga rules are pretty clear, they will do absolutely everything to play 72 holes at this tournament, will play tuesday before they shorten it to 54 holes


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Mar 12, 2022)

Some of them are playing like they’ve never played in wind before and it’s fantastic viewing 😂


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2022)

*Justin Ray*
@JustinRayGolf

Players Championship update The field was -79 on Thursday and Friday They are +182 so far on Saturday


*Justin Ray* @JustinRayGolf
2m


Justin Thomas' 35 (-1) on the back nine in the second round is currently 4.4 shots better than the field average.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 12, 2022)

I have just googled the course rating and slope for the course. Rating is 76.4 with a slope of 155. My index of 3.1 gives me a course handicap of 9. On my own course my course handicap is 4.😳


----------



## timd77 (Mar 12, 2022)

DJ having the help of 40-50 spectators to find his ball in the rough just now, seems so wrong. And then got to drop it on top of the tramples rough? What’s that about?


----------



## DaveR (Mar 13, 2022)

Currently 10 degrees at Sawgrass and the players are wrapped up for an arctic trek. What a bunch of wooses!


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 13, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Currently 10 degrees at Sawgrass and the players are wrapped up for an arctic trek. What a bunch of wooses!
		
Click to expand...

Wind chill makes it below zero though. Just said with wind chill it was 26, so that’s -3.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Currently 10 degrees at Sawgrass and the players are wrapped up for an arctic trek. What a bunch of wooses!
		
Click to expand...

Should come out to my wet and muddy course in January with the wind chill blowing through.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2022)

Nelly Korda diagnosed with a blood clot and so out of golf for the foreseeable. Sounds worrying


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2022)

free Guinness in the clubhouse tonight then  Lowrys just had a HIO at 17


----------



## IanM (Mar 13, 2022)

fundy said:



			free Guinness in the clubhouse tonight then  Lowrys just had a HIO at 17
		
Click to expand...

Smashing stuff!!


----------



## IanM (Mar 13, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nelly Korda diagnosed with a blood clot and so out of golf for the foreseeable. Sounds worrying
		
Click to expand...

Crikey,  hope she's back soon.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2022)

That's what the Players is all about. Lowry hole in one, ten mins later Kizzire shanks it into the drink. Then Hadwin nearly jars it immediately after him!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2022)

fundy said:



			free Guinness in the clubhouse tonight then  Lowrys just had a HIO at 17
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503127307191521281


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 13, 2022)

Charming Tyrrell.

He really does make himself very hard to like.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Charming Tyrrell.

He really does make himself very hard to like.
		
Click to expand...

I just found it funny to be honest. Can't say I've never sworn like that after missing another putt. He's a proper little ball of anger all the way round, I wonder if he actually enjoys playing at all. 😆


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 14, 2022)

I see Mcllroy is last of the field


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2022)

I wonder if Eric van Rooyen has been told how stupid those trousers look; anyone would think he has an incontinence issue.


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I wonder if Eric van Rooyen has been told how stupid those trousers look; anyone would think he has an incontinence issue. 

Click to expand...

Yep. When I was young we used to call those “Jobbie catchers”.


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 14, 2022)

So....will TPC be won outright in 72 holes or will we see a playoff?

I reckon we will see a 4 way play-off.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 14, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			I see Mcllroy is last of the field
		
Click to expand...

Of those that made the cut!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2022)

Well Rahm's week is over then with that 9. 😳


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 14, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I just found it funny to be honest. Can't say I've never sworn like that after missing another putt. He's a proper little ball of anger all the way round, I wonder if he actually enjoys playing at all. 😆
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BrianM (Mar 14, 2022)

The course is their for the taking tonight, a big difference from the first 2 days!!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2022)

Smith running away with it. He is some player when he's on form. Love watching him play.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 14, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Smith running away with it. He is some player when he's on form. Love watching him play.
		
Click to expand...

Now look what you have done! 😁


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Wheesht you! I've got money on him 

Click to expand...

Wish I did! I think he'll win.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Well he needs to get off the bogey train!
		
Click to expand...

Might be the best player in the world!
If I keep this up he'll finish over par.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 14, 2022)

Oh-oh... 

I don't want him to lose, just would like to see a close finish.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Wish I did! I think he'll win. 

Click to expand...

Homer esque kiss of death - 2 bogeys follow


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 14, 2022)

This rain might cause a few issues....can see the field bunching up even more.


----------



## MarkT (Mar 14, 2022)

A good chance someone wins it who we've hardly seen all week, all pretty jam packed at the top.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 14, 2022)

If this goes to a play off and they run out of light, what happens? Will they hang on until Tuesday or does the circus have to move on and it be shared?


----------



## fundy (Mar 14, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If this goes to a play off and they run out of light, what happens? Will they hang on until Tuesday or does the circus have to move on and it be shared?
		
Click to expand...


theyll come back tomorrow


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 14, 2022)

Just don’t get a professional golfer getting his caddie to look at a 3ft putt from all angles,just read it yourself.

Unfortunately Hovlands chipping letting him down when needed.

We can all have a moan when someone walks on our line,but Keegan Bradley after doing his aim point then proceeded to walk all over his


----------



## IanM (Mar 14, 2022)

Getting a bit good this at the mo!😉

Anyone's guess


----------



## Boomy (Mar 14, 2022)

Crikey those “golf shoes” HV3 is wearing are hideous 🥴 Possibly the most hideous golf shoes ever seen. I’d rather suffer the ribbing I’d get by turning up to our Sunday 4 ball wearing Van Rooyens troosers 👖


----------



## yandabrown (Mar 14, 2022)

Did Ori just make another comment about Cam just now?


----------



## IainP (Mar 14, 2022)

Casey maybe about to have a bad break, rolling into someone else's pitch mark


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 14, 2022)

IainP said:



			Casey maybe about to have a bad break, rolling into someone else's pitch mark
		
Click to expand...

What are the odds on that happening?


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 14, 2022)

IainP said:



			Casey maybe about to have a bad break, rolling into someone else's pitch mark
		
Click to expand...

Just turned the golf on and the first 2 shots I’ve seen are Smith snap hook one and Casey with the most unbelievable bad luck. 

Now, I don’t think drops from divots are needed. But that ball is essentially plugged and is clearly a plug mark and should be a drop.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 14, 2022)

Is Andrew Coltart running around the course? He sounds out of breath each time they go to him. I like him normally but it is off putting.


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 14, 2022)

a terrible break for Casey and perhaps a break that robs us of a nail biting finish


----------



## fundy (Mar 14, 2022)

Cam Smith passes the stones test with flying colours lol


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 14, 2022)

unbelieveable Jeff!!!


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 14, 2022)

Blimey! What a shot at 17 by Smith!!! That's either balls of steel... or a lucky push shot!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2022)

fundy said:



			Cam Smith passes the stones test with flying colours lol
		
Click to expand...

That was outrageous.


----------



## IainP (Mar 14, 2022)

Tenner says it was a push!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 14, 2022)

That’s how to close out a tournament 
Congrats Cam Smith


----------



## IanM (Mar 14, 2022)

Smith blocked that


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 14, 2022)

I hope he drains the putt so he can enjoy his walk up 18.

smith has showed so much bottle after the run of three bogeys in a row...a real champions performance in my opinion.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 14, 2022)

It ain’t over yet. He put one in the middle of the lake off the 18th tee the other day.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 14, 2022)

IainP said:



			Tenner says it was a push!
		
Click to expand...

The only question is how big a push 😆.

Pleased for him though. He has played so well and dropping it in the water would have been horrible.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 14, 2022)

That is at least 10 yards right of his intend target.


----------



## Dando (Mar 14, 2022)

Whoops


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Crikey those “golf shoes” HV3 is wearing are hideous 🥴 Possibly the most hideous golf shoes ever seen. I’d rather suffer the ribbing I’d get by turning up to our Sunday 4 ball wearing Van Rooyens troosers 👖
		
Click to expand...

HV3's shoes are dire, but there's a limit and van Rooyen's trousers are it.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Mar 14, 2022)

I cannot believe he has just done that


----------



## IainP (Mar 14, 2022)

Pretty much a copy of Bradley's shot


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			Blimey! What a shot at 17 by Smith!!! That's either balls of steel... or a lucky push shot!
		
Click to expand...

From the look on his face after, it's the latter.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 14, 2022)

Playoff looming


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2022)

Well he won't get any spin on that will he Andrew...


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 14, 2022)

great approach from Smith!!!


----------



## fundy (Mar 14, 2022)

4 times Smiths been in the water this week, not made worse than bogey on any of them!!!!


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 14, 2022)

down to Lahiri now!!!


----------



## sunshine (Mar 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well he won't get any spin on that will he Andrew... 

Click to expand...

Coltart really does come out with some total rubbish 

He has history of talking utter tosh. The stuff he was saying about De Chambeau last year was comical too.


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 14, 2022)

Great final day that. Bravo to Cameron Smith. 👏👏


----------



## IainP (Mar 14, 2022)

Well played Cam


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 14, 2022)

nice to watch a comp that was in the balance until the penultimate shot rather than just fade into a procession behind the leader. Well done Cameron Smith.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2022)

Casey just came across very well in his interview I thought.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Casey just came across very well in his interview I thought.
		
Click to expand...

He generally does but he's known as ALF on tour for a reason!


----------



## nickjdavis (Mar 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Casey just came across very well in his interview I thought.
		
Click to expand...

Very complimentary of Smith. Acknowledged his misfortune on 16 but didn't dwell on it or blame it for not winning. Sporting.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			HV3's shoes are dire, but there's a limit and van Rooyen's trousers are it.
		
Click to expand...

😂 I would 100% wear Van Rooyen’s cack-catchers and even sport the moustache ahead of wearing HV3’s clodhoppers 🤢


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2022)

Boomy said:



			😂 I would 100% wear Van Rooyen’s cack-catchers and even sport the moustache ahead of wearing HV3’s clodhoppers 🤢
		
Click to expand...

Well we won't be fighting over them then, the trousers are all yours; do you want some Imodium as well?


----------



## IanM (Mar 14, 2022)

....it is a shame we didnt get to see a "Tyrell Hatton" drive roll into an old plug mark! 

That's a reaction worth seeing!


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Mar 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503486725896683525
Forum thoughts?
Don't think i've ever seen players disputing a ruling between each other so much. They clearly thought he was taking the piss...


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503486725896683525
Forum thoughts?
Don't think i've ever seen players disputing a ruling between each other so much. They clearly thought he was taking the piss...
		
Click to expand...

It's hard to see who was correct really. They were both pretty adament he had it wrong though! Otherwise you'd just say fine, drop it where you like, your funeral, wouldn't you?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2022)

Great final round and good of Cam Smith to keep it interesting all the way to the end. Felt for Casey and the ball in that old pitch mark

Think two players telling Spieth they thought it wasn't where he thought it was should have been enough


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 15, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think two players telling Spieth they thought it wasn't where he thought it was should have been enough
		
Click to expand...

Presumably you meant Berger? Sky coverage suggested it was only Hovland challenging but Dahmen stood with him. Good for them if that is how they read it. Has TV done a mock up to see who was correct?

Great last day. Brilliant golf, and bottle from all of the top 3. Fabulous advert for the game, I love this tournament.


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 15, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503486725896683525
Forum thoughts?
Don't think i've ever seen players disputing a ruling between each other so much. They clearly thought he was taking the piss...
		
Click to expand...

Strange one this! I think they all honestly thought they were right but it's hard to justify being so adamant about your opinion when two other people are telling you you're wrong! Personally, the fact that they both said it was further back would have made me accept their view on it.

The strangest part for me though was the rules official. 
This is professional sport at one of the biggest events on the calendar. 
Every inch of the course is recorded on TV. 
There is a rules official following each group. 
And his final word on the matter was "I'll let you sort it out yourselves." 

Why? If they can't agree, why isn't there the option for the rules official to get advice from the TV cameras and make a judgement? 

What if they simply refuse to agree or compromise?


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 15, 2022)

Nod to DJ who equalled the course record of 63 finishing his back nine in 29.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			Strange one this! I think they all honestly thought they were right but it's hard to justify being so adamant about your opinion when two other people are telling you you're wrong! Personally, the fact that they both said it was further back would have made me accept their view on it.

The strangest part for me though was the rules official.
This is professional sport at one of the biggest events on the calendar.
Every inch of the course is recorded on TV.
There is a rules official following each group.
And his final word on the matter was "I'll let you sort it out yourselves."

Why? If they can't agree, why isn't there the option for the rules official to get advice from the TV cameras and make a judgement?

What if they simply refuse to agree or compromise?
		
Click to expand...

The angle we saw on the coverage had shot tracer and should have been adequate to help them out I think. I just couldn't tell who was right in the video because we didn't really get a gauge of where they were each standing.


----------



## MarkT (Mar 15, 2022)

Normally with rules queries it's fairly easy to say who's right and who's pushing it but they all seemed to see it in a different way. Hopefully Berger won't come out of this too badly as don't think he was trying anything on. It's amazing that they couldn't get a proper TV angle given how many cameras there are there


----------



## Slab (Mar 15, 2022)

Given the conviction of each player I'm surprised Berger didn't play two balls

How would forumers have handled the same scenario?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2022)

Slab said:



			Given the conviction of each player I'm surprised Berger didn't play two balls

How would forumers have handled the same scenario?
		
Click to expand...

Probably just compromised and drop it halfway between where each of us thought it should be. Hovland wasn't even willing to let him do that though by the sounds of it.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 15, 2022)

Slab said:



			Given the conviction of each player I'm surprised Berger didn't play two balls

How would forumers have handled the same scenario?
		
Click to expand...

With my eyesight I'd have had to trust my PPs.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 15, 2022)

Slab said:



			How would forumers have handled the same scenario?
		
Click to expand...

If my 2 pp are adamant then I would accept what they say, even if I believed that I saw it differently. Remember, it was not just 1 player who saw it differently, it was both. Suck it up, don't moan, move on. I don't think Berger came out of it well but it will be forgotten in a couple of weeks time.

Ultimately, doesn't one of them have to sign the card still or does that not happen at pro level? He had to go with what Hovland and Dahmen saw if they were not going to budge.


----------



## Slab (Mar 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If my 2 pp are adamant then I would accept what they say, even if I believed that I saw it differently. Remember, it was not just 1 player who saw it differently, it was both. Suck it up, don't moan, move on. I don't think Berger came out of it well but it will be forgotten in a couple of weeks time.

Ultimately, doesn't one of them have to sign the card still or does that not happen at pro level? He had to go with what Hovland and Dahmen saw if they were not going to budge.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'd have to have gone with the location given by the 2 other players and assumed i was wrong

If it was played from where Berger thought, the other two players would've said that's a 'wrong place'
If it was played from where the other 2 said then Berger was convinced that was a 'wrong place' too

As I understand it he went with a compromise position between the two opinions... which is 100% a 'wrong place' because _none _of the three of them thought that that's where it crossed... so where's his penalty for deliberately playing a ball from a wrong place?


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 15, 2022)

do we know what the distance was between where Berger and Hovland thought it crossed? 

It did seem a bit strange that the rules official just said decide yourselves, to me this mean Berger could have just dropped where he thought it crossed. Though he could just have been saying that in the hope that Berger would go with the other two guys and if he didnt he would have stepped in. Without the correct camera angle you will never know though.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			do we know what the distance was between where Berger and Hovland thought it crossed? 

It did seem a bit strange that the rules official just said decide yourselves, to me this mean Berger could have just dropped where he thought it crossed. Though he could just have been saying that in the hope that Berger would go with the other two guys and if he didnt he would have stepped in. Without the correct camera angle you will never know though.
		
Click to expand...


You can work it out fairly well by using the ball speed and the time it takes to reach a point on the camera that it seems to cross the hazard.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 15, 2022)

garyinderry said:



			You can work it out fairly well by using the ball speed and the time it takes to reach a point on the camera that it seems to cross the hazard.
		
Click to expand...

how far would you say then?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2022)

Slab said:



			Yeah I'd have to have gone with the location given by the 2 other players and assumed i was wrong

If it was played from where Berger thought, the other two players would've said that's a 'wrong place'
If it was played from where the other 2 said then Berger was convinced that was a 'wrong place' too

As I understand it he went with a compromise position between the two opinions... which is 100% a 'wrong place' because _none _of the three of them thought that that's where it crossed... so where's his penalty for deliberately playing a ball from a wrong place?
		
Click to expand...

Why are you assuming that all three of them can't be wrong?


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Mar 15, 2022)

Having been the “victim” of being given duff rulings by both playing partners in comps on 3 occasions, I’ve now decided I’m not going to listen to them any longer and do what I believe to be correct.

Previously, I wouldn’t have gone against the majority verdict to avoid antagonising and being possibly seen to be trying to gain an advantage. However, on all 3 occasions the ruling put me at a clear disadvantage and was incorrect so I will be doing my own thing moving forward. So in Berber’s situation, I’d have done what I thought to be correct and ignored their advices.

Scenario 1: Lost ball in GUR
Scenario 2: Caused ball to move at address
Scenario 3: Relief from a man made ‘obstacle’


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Having been the “victim” of being given duff rulings by both playing partners in comps on 3 occasions, I’ve now decided I’m not going to listen to them any longer and do what I believe to be correct.

Previously, I wouldn’t have gone against the majority verdict to avoid antagonising and being possibly seen to be trying to gain an advantage. However, on all 3 occasions the ruling put me at a clear disadvantage and was incorrect so I will be doing my own thing moving forward. So in Berber’s situation, I’d have done what I thought to be correct and ignored their advices.
		
Click to expand...

I always tend to compromise with the group because I never have that 100% conviction that I'm right with rulings to be honest. But if you're sure than there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			how far would you say then?
		
Click to expand...


Haha.  I said "someone could" work it out.  Not that I can. Just pointing out the technology is there to make a more educated call.


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 15, 2022)

So...what would have happened if Berger simply refused to change from his intended drop position and then Hovland refused to accept he was correct? Is there a rule to cover this scenario?


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2022)

garyinderry said:



			You can work it out fairly well by using the ball speed and the time it takes to reach a point on the camera that it seems to cross the hazard.
		
Click to expand...


was the shot on camera? from what the referee said I assumed they didnt have video to be able to advise further


----------



## SyR (Mar 15, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			So...what would have happened if Berger simply refused to change from his intended drop position and then Hovland refused to accept he was correct? Is there a rule to cover this scenario?
		
Click to expand...

Playing two balls for the remainder of the hole seems like a reasonable solution, but not sure if that results in a different rule breach?
I think the compromise they did makes the most sense, they have to be comfortable to sign his card, as does he. I also haven't seen a zoomed out view of where each player thought the drop should be, I assume it wasn't more than 20 yards between spots?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			So...what would have happened if Berger simply refused to change from his intended drop position and then Hovland refused to accept he was correct? Is there a rule to cover this scenario?
		
Click to expand...

In that case Berger just plays on, and if it's later proven he dropped in the wrong place I guess he'd have penalty shots added, or maybe a DQ, I'm not sure. Hovland just finishes his round believing Berger is a cheat but can't do anything more about it, ha.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			was the shot on camera? from what the referee said I assumed they didnt have video to be able to advise further
		
Click to expand...

You can see it here on shot tracer https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/2022-professional-golf-thread.110822/page-32#post-2477080

I presume the referee could have got hold of that video if they had enough time.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			was the shot on camera? from what the referee said I assumed they didnt have video to be able to advise further
		
Click to expand...


It was on at least one camera.  Down the line view.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 17, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Having been the “victim” of being given duff rulings by both playing partners in comps on 3 occasions, I’ve now decided I’m not going to listen to them any longer and do what I believe to be correct.

Previously, I wouldn’t have gone against the majority verdict to avoid antagonising and being possibly seen to be trying to gain an advantage. However, on all 3 occasions the ruling put me at a clear disadvantage and was incorrect so I will be doing my own thing moving forward. So in Berber’s situation, I’d have done what I thought to be correct and ignored their advices.

Scenario 1: Lost ball in GUR
Scenario 2: Caused ball to move at address
Scenario 3: Relief from a man made ‘obstacle’
		
Click to expand...

Simple answer: carry the rule book. The R&A app is pretty good for quickly resolving any conflicts.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 17, 2022)

Slab said:



			Given the conviction of each player I'm surprised Berger didn't play two balls

How would forumers have handled the same scenario?
		
Click to expand...

Throw clubs in the lake and storm off in a hissy fit. Return later to sheepishly retrieve clubs, phone, wallet, car keys.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 17, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Throw clubs in the lake and storm off in a hissy fit. Return later to sheepishly retrieve clubs, phone, wallet, car keys.
		
Click to expand...

Speaking of which did every one see this from Wolff?

https://www.skysports.com/watch/video/sports/golf/12565622/matthew-wolff-tosses-club-in-the-water

Dear me. Oh to get your clubs for free.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 19, 2022)

Looks like JT has borrowed his shoes from Coco the clown. 😂


----------



## pendodave (Mar 19, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Looks like JT has borrowed his shoes from Coco the clown. 😂
		
Click to expand...

For me, I'm getting pedal pushers and high heels.
Whatever, it looks completely ridiculous. 
But given the way the no-marks have already started getting twitchy, he must have a decent chance of winning tomorrow.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 19, 2022)

pendodave said:



			For me, I'm getting pedal pushers and high heels.
Whatever, it looks completely ridiculous.
But given the way the no-marks have already started getting twitchy, he must have a decent chance of winning tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

“The no marks” 😂 What a complimentary soul you are. Certainly looks like Davis Riley was twitchy with a 62 😳 cracking round. JT definitely  in with chance though - could be a good final round.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 19, 2022)

Boomy said:



			“The no marks” 😂 What a complimentary soul you are. Certainly looks like Davis Riley was twitchy with a 62 😳 cracking round. JT definitely  in with chance though - could be a good final round.
		
Click to expand...

haha. Obviously I'm in the perfect position to judge from my lofty 9.6 handicap....
I also think it will be an entertaining final round. I suspect that the ahem... less experienced players who've barely won anything... will contribute to the up and down nature of it!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 23, 2022)

What the hell is Kevin Na wearing


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 23, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Why does Bryson get two club lengths for a free drop? Is that a rule for the pros?
		
Click to expand...

I’ve often said pros  should play it as it lies or take a penalty. Hit it into a grandstand, tough.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 23, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I’ve often said pros  should play it as it lies or take a penalty. Hit it into a grandstand, tough.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, see what you mean, but if the course was being played as designed the
grandstand wouldn't be there to impede a swing. ( I know they sometimes help the wayward shot, but that is why the pros have the relief that they do have.)
But why two club lengths? As Kaz says!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 23, 2022)

Kaz said:



			That 13th hole is just a joke - take all the trouble out of play by firing it into the stand knowing you'll get a drop. I'd put the drop zone somewhere that gives them a horrible shot - knee high rough or something.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, thick rough.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 23, 2022)

Why not make it,  if you are up against the stands  , have a drop. Actually in the stands, penalty shot. 

The stands are stopping the balls going further from the hole.


----------



## hairball_89 (Mar 24, 2022)

Just seen the first days results. Can I presume Niemann had a shocker, or was McNealy just on fire?! 8&6 is virtually unheard of!

Usually love watching this, but not sure I'll get to catch any sadly.


----------



## timd77 (Mar 24, 2022)

I’d personally like to see more of this kind of of event, matchplay/knockout, shakes things up a bit and adds some drama.


----------



## sweaty sock (Mar 24, 2022)

Kaz said:



			As per usual TV coverage completely failing to understand matchplay. You'd think John Rahm was playing himself - seeing lots of him and nothing of his opponent.
		
Click to expand...

Already lost count of the times they've cut away from putts for halves.... frustrating to watch.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 24, 2022)

In general, American TV golf coverage is just bad. Even in strokeplay events they would appear to concentrate on “known players” that are performing worse than a “no name” that is playing well, and fairly high up the leaderboard.


----------



## sweaty sock (Mar 24, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			In general, American TV golf coverage is just bad. Even in strokeplay events they would appear to concentrate on “known players” that are performing worse than a “no name” that is playing well, and fairly high up the leaderboard.
		
Click to expand...

Very true, also lost count of the times a player like Doug Ghim seems to appear 1 off the lead teeing off 17, despite never having been seen in the first 3.9 days of the event.

I'm going to try and keep track to see if particular sponsors players get prefered coverage...


----------



## Depreston (Mar 24, 2022)

sweaty sock said:



			Very true, also lost count of the times a player like Doug Ghim seems to appear 1 off the lead teeing off 17, despite never having been seen in the first 3.9 days of the event.

I'm going to try and keep track to see if particular sponsors players get prefered coverage...
		
Click to expand...

Danny Willets masters win was another example hardly seen him until Spieths meltdown


----------



## IainP (Mar 24, 2022)

Some good close matches.
Who is caddying for Westwood these days?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 24, 2022)

Do try & keep up Coltart!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 25, 2022)

IainP said:



			Some good close matches.
Who is caddying for Westwood these days?
		
Click to expand...

He usually swaps between his wife and his son. I haven't seen who is on the bag this week. If not one of them it will be a mate or a local. He just wants a bag carrier now.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He usually swaps between his wife and his son. I haven't seen who is on the bag this week. If not one of them it will be a mate or a local. He just wants a bag carrier now.
		
Click to expand...

Micky Doran is on Westy’s bag this week - he’s worked with him in the past I believe (although my memory isn’t the best)


----------



## pendodave (Mar 25, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			In general, American TV golf coverage is just bad. Even in strokeplay events they would appear to concentrate on “known players” that are performing worse than a “no name” that is playing well, and fairly high up the leaderboard.
		
Click to expand...

While I am in general agreement with this,  I think that matchplay is quite hard to cover when there are so many pairs on the course.
I'd say the optimum for a single broadcast is 4 matches, so if they butcher Saturday, then we know they're rubbish.
Ideally, individual matches would be available to stream/red button on demand (maybe they are, I'm on lates this week, so no golf for me). But one thing that pro golf seems very bad at is actually giving fans a decent product.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 25, 2022)

Richard Bland...take a bow Son....
Off to Augusta


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Richard Bland...take a bow Son....
Off to Augusta
		
Click to expand...

Hard work does pay off....eventually. Seems a new player since the win


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 25, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Richard Bland...take a bow Son....
Off to Augusta
		
Click to expand...

Im so pleased for him, what a story and great motivaiton for all golfers out there, whatever your handicap!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 26, 2022)

Seems like he will have to beat Johnson to guarantee a, Masters place.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2022)

Barking_Mad said:



			Seems like he will have to beat Johnson to guarantee a, Masters place.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed....a couple of unexpected results means he needs to give Dustin a dusting.......
Hope he makes it...could be his last chance.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2022)

Ancer handing Morikawa his backside and a dog licence.......


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2022)

Dammit.....
Good run from Blandy though...


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 26, 2022)

I've got money on Zalatoris, thought I was home and dry, but no, Na won't lie down.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 26, 2022)

Enjoying the matchplay.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 26, 2022)

Barking_Mad said:



			Seems like he will have to beat Johnson to guarantee a, Masters place.
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t he playing the Texas Open?
I thought I’d read that he’d been given an invitation


----------



## Whydowedoit (Mar 26, 2022)

What are your thoughts on the venue for this?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2022)

Shame for Blandy regarding the Masters


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2022)

Whydowedoit said:



			What are your thoughts on the venue for this?
		
Click to expand...

It’s a decent course and certainly looks a good set up for Matchplay


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2022)

Whydowedoit said:



			What are your thoughts on the venue for this?
		
Click to expand...

Think it works well. Some risk reward holes and well placed hazards to punish the poor shots.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2022)

Whydowedoit said:



			What are your thoughts on the venue for this?
		
Click to expand...

It's so much more interesting than the normal PGA Tour courses..not many of them have drop-offs 2 yards off the green that results in a lost ball...


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 26, 2022)

Whydowedoit said:



			What are your thoughts on the venue for this?
		
Click to expand...

I have read here and there people saying it's a Mickey Mouse course, but I like it. The only thing I don't like are the hospitality units which the players are deliberately aiming at. The best in the world shouldn't be going in off the cush'.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 26, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Isn’t he playing the Texas Open?
I thought I’d read that he’d been given an invitation
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he's got an invite to play. 👍

Initially media were saying he'd made the Masters, but turned out he needed to win today. Let's hope he has a good week next week.


----------



## Crow (Mar 26, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			I have read here and there people saying it's a Mickey Mouse course, but I like it. The only thing I don't like are the hospitality units which the players are deliberately aiming at. The best in the world shouldn't be going in off the cush'.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, it's a bit like having the bumper bars up when 10-pin bowling.


----------



## howbow88 (Mar 26, 2022)

The last hole is so good, especially for matchplay.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 26, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			The last hole is so good, especially for matchplay.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, and hole 17 👌🏼


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 27, 2022)

Crow said:



			Indeed, it's a bit like having the bumper bars up when 10-pin bowling.
		
Click to expand...

There's nothing wrong with having those bars up 🤭.

You are right though, it gives them a free get out.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2022)

And now we're going to find out why TV hates Matchplay events like this....
Only 2 matches on the course all day, there's going to be a lot of time to kill.
No disrespect to Kisner or Conners but, from a TV perspective, at least there's going to be a top player in the final...remember Sutherland v McCarron in 2002?
I doubt many outside of family and friends cared who won..would be similar with a Kisner/Conners final.
At least with either DJ or Scheffler in the final there will be a bit of interest for the TV audience. 
And that's why TV hates Matchplay...


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 27, 2022)

Wow DJ...can he do it?!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2022)

Imurg said:



			And now we're going to find out why TV hates Matchplay events like this....
Only 2 matches on the course all day, there's going to be a lot of time to kill.
No disrespect to Kisner or Conners but, from a TV perspective, at least there's going to be a top player in the final...remember Sutherland v McCarron in 2002?
I doubt many outside of family and friends cared who won..would be similar with a Kisner/Conners final.
At least with either DJ or Scheffler in the final there will be a bit of interest for the TV audience.
And that's why TV hates Matchplay...
		
Click to expand...

Which is why they seed on world order. The US broadcasters are desperate for two top names to be in it and when it doesn't happen it is obvious they find it almost a chore to show what they consider two unknowns. They just don't understand that it happens in matchplay. They may be better off going to straight to knockout (64 players) and seed 1-64, 2-63 etc and shortening the event and hope that the rankings pan out. Of course they won't but it may give the broadcasters what they want and two names in the final


----------



## Boomy (Mar 27, 2022)

Kisner is going to need his A-game against Scheffler… unless Scheffler has tired himself out in the morning session… Could be a great match (or a walk in the park like the match against ol’snake hips DJ) 
I wonder if they could do playoff matches for the first 8 places 🤔 that way there would be more golf to show.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 27, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Which is why they seed on world order. The US broadcasters are desperate for two top names to be in it and when it doesn't happen it is obvious they find it almost a chore to show what they consider two unknowns. They just don't understand that it happens in matchplay. They may be better off going to straight to knockout (64 players) and seed 1-64, 2-63 etc and shortening the event and hope that the rankings pan out. Of course they won't but it may give the broadcasters what they want and two names in the final
		
Click to expand...

They used to do that but changed because so many big names went out only having played one match.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2022)

Region3 said:



			They used to do that but changed because so many big names went out only having played one match.
		
Click to expand...

It is a gamble and I suppose the round robin gives them three days of seeing the big names. It still doesn't give them the group winners they desire


----------



## Region3 (Mar 27, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It is a gamble and I suppose the round robin gives them three days of seeing the big names. It still doesn't give them the group winners they desire
		
Click to expand...

Nobut there’s no way round that. At least how it is now the sponsors have the names they want for 3 days.

The only way to guarantee the top 8 in the quarters is to only invite 8 players 🤣


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2022)

Region3 said:



			Nobut there’s no way round that. At least how it is now the sponsors have the names they want for 3 days.

The only way to guarantee the top 8 in the quarters is to only invite 8 players 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I guess if you look back to the world matchplay at Wentworth they were never guaranteed their star names would win


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 27, 2022)

All this talk about big names, isn't Scheffler going to become World No 1 if he wins.
Don't get much bigger than No 1.....


----------



## Cherry13 (Mar 27, 2022)

saving_par said:



			All this talk about big names, isn't Scheffler going to become World No 1 if he wins.
Don't get much bigger than No 1.....
		
Click to expand...

I know it’s based on overall performance and golf isn’t just about wins, but for someone who’s won the API, and the Phoenix open.  Feels a tad premature to be world number 1.  He’s had a great first 4 years on tour, and no doubt a huge talent, but doesn’t feel like he’s the best in the world.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 27, 2022)

Been watching this golf all week 
Now the tournament is just a bore fest


----------



## howbow88 (Mar 27, 2022)

I like Kisner, but the spitting makes me feel a bit sick. A few years ago it was a nasty habit, but now it seems even worse baring in mind Covid. 

Seeing how strict Covid protocol has been, I'm surprised that the PGA Tour haven't tried to sort this out.


----------



## rksquire (Mar 28, 2022)

Who had Scheffler knocking Rahm of top spot!!!???  That is completely out of left field for me, but no doubt he is the form player.  I assume Roe & McGinley have declared him winning Majors in the very near future and lots of them - granted that's a long list of players but they're gonna get it right one day (Xander, Fleetwood, Hatton, Hovland, Cantlay, Smith, Finau,.... etc.!)


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 28, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			I like Kisner, but the spitting makes me feel a bit sick. A few years ago it was a nasty habit, but now it seems even worse baring in mind Covid.

Seeing how strict Covid protocol has been, I'm surprised that the PGA Tour haven't tried to sort this out.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I felt really old / old fashioned yesterday watching him spit repeatedly with barely a comment from anyone about how disgusting and unnecessary it is.


----------



## howbow88 (Mar 28, 2022)

Same about the feeling old bit! Usually I'm happy just to turn a blind eye to things I don't like, but this wasn't like a footballer or a runner clearing their throat.


----------



## Dingy (Mar 28, 2022)

Ewen Ferguson wins the Qatar Masters, 8th on the Challenge Tour last year and already already a winner on the DP World Tour. Brilliant.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 28, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			Same about the feeling old bit! Usually I'm happy just to turn a blind eye to things I don't like, but this wasn't like a footballer or a runner clearing their throat.
		
Click to expand...

I undertaken he chews tobacco!  Anyone know personally someone who chews tobacco!?
I should think it almost unheard of in this Country.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 28, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I undertaken he chews tobacco!  Anyone know personally someone who chews tobacco!?
I should think it almost unheard of in this Country.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of the US golfers do.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 28, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I undertaken he chews tobacco!  Anyone know personally someone who chews tobacco!?
I should think it almost unheard of in this Country.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of footballers in this country can be found with it on the sideline when they're on the bench. Jamie Vardy is a famous example.

They were giving out for free at Escape to Frieght Island in Manchester the other week when I was there.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 1, 2022)

Looks as if Rory is preparing for the Masters next week by missing the cut this week.

The American broadcasters are commenting on how little golf he actually plays. If he was winning you could say his strategy is working, buy he's not, and it isn't.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 3, 2022)

Just a quickie but not posting in The Rules.

Scramble Comp 4 scores 10/15 etc. The total handicap  for the 4 players = 7.65. Is 7.65 taken from the score OR 7.7. Whichever is correct is somebody able to show me where it is quoted. Also accept a scramble may have “its own rules” or whatever the technical term is I.e not an accepted format.

Thanks


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 3, 2022)

Richard Bland doing well again this week. Sadly I think he needs to win this week to get into the Masters.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2022)

Is that stupid ensemble any more horrific - Heni Zuel and Simon Holmes , even Laura Davies can’t dragged it up


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is that stupid ensemble any more horrific - Heni Zuel and Simon Holmes , even Laura Davies can’t dragged it up
		
Click to expand...

Henni Koyack is someone that has mugged a career in broadcasting


----------



## Boomy (Apr 3, 2022)

How is Henni still presenting 😳 It’s like she’s being forced to do it against her will - as flat as a pancake, and as dull as dishwater! I feel sorry for Dame Laura being stuck in there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2022)

Boomy said:



			How is Henni still presenting 😳 It’s like she’s being forced to do it against her will - as flat as a pancake, and as dull as dishwater! I feel sorry for Dame Laura being stuck in there.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure Laura Davies is doing herself any favours either.


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2022)

Can someone tell me are there any Texas Longhorns in contention please?


----------



## IainP (Apr 5, 2022)

Just to be mischievous I thought I'd mention the Masters on another thread 🤣😉😂

Anyway, I've fired the Masters App back up and hopeful I can use it to avoid some of the manic media Tigger gushing over the next few days 😁


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 14, 2022)

Quite enjoying coverage of the RBC Heritage. No McIlroy and no Tiger Woods.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 14, 2022)

SatchFan said:



			Quite enjoying coverage of the RBC Heritage. No McIlroy and no Tiger Woods.
		
Click to expand...

So you're saying there's other people playing..?.?
Weird


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2022)

Interesting challenge in that wind. Could suit Lowry with his links background


----------



## Imurg (Apr 15, 2022)

Have they skipped straight to autumn over there..?
Lots of brown leaves flying about.....


----------



## IainP (Apr 15, 2022)

PGA Tour commentators trying really hard to drum up FedEx interest this week 🤣
Scottie a gazillion points ahead currently.


----------



## Backsticks (Apr 16, 2022)

Spieth missing an 18" on the 18th through careless rushing. But was his next shot an illegal push ?


----------



## Crow (Apr 17, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Spieth missing an 18" on the 18th through careless rushing. But was his next shot an illegal push ?
		
Click to expand...

It looked more like a stab into the ground with no follow through, legal but not pretty!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Have they skipped straight to autumn over there..?
Lots of brown leaves flying about.....
		
Click to expand...

They had a hurricane hit the course in October - losing nearly 300 trees. Magnolias loose their flowers at this time of year and these may look a little like leaves.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Spieth missing an 18" on the 18th through careless rushing. But was his next shot an illegal push ?
		
Click to expand...

Looked OK and clearly not penalised at any point. Makes me feel good about missing a tiddler I think I can just tap in


----------



## Backsticks (Apr 17, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Looked OK and clearly not penalised at any point. Makes me feel good about missing a tiddler I think I can just tap in
		
Click to expand...

I dont know. There is no back swing there. You cannot just push the ball. That he stalls the followthrough as well doesnt really matter. Didnt hear any discussion on it though, but I dont think he would have any argument had he been penalised.
https://www.youtube.com/shorts/1qpQaM9tzz8


----------



## IainP (Apr 17, 2022)

Could be shaping up for a good finish.

Spieth's rehearsal swing hurts my eyes, but it seems to be working pretty well for him.


----------



## IainP (Apr 17, 2022)

Oh, and look out for a shot of the bunker short of the 18th - looked to be about 6 rakes on the grass, fairway side of the bunker. Enough to potentially create agitation for those with strong feelings on rake placement! 😉😁


----------



## BrianM (Apr 17, 2022)

The pace of play is painful ☹️


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 17, 2022)

Jordan Spieth is the best fun watching golf nowadays - I've no idea what's going to happen and I'm not sure he does either - but it's fun


----------



## MarkT (Apr 17, 2022)

He's great isn't he, you would have no idea what score he's on just by looking at him. Goes to some ridiculous spots on the golf course


----------



## Jason.H (Apr 18, 2022)

Great to see Tommy Fleetwood tie for 10th. He needed a top 10 to play the next event


----------



## Slab (Apr 18, 2022)

The vid of the shot out of a tree from Dylan Frittelli, that then cost him a two shot penalty, is definitely worth a watch


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 18, 2022)

I didn't see all of the tournament but I really enjoyed the course. Some proper punishment for poor shots, some risk reward holes. At no point could anyone relax and cruise in. Oh, and it was very pretty 😁.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 18, 2022)

Slab said:



			The vid of the shot out of a tree from Dylan Frittelli, that then cost him a two shot penalty, is definitely worth a watch
		
Click to expand...

I've just googled that, as you suggest. To penalise him for that is nuts . A great moment, crowd loved it, player is beaming, the rules of golf pop the bubble .

I presume the rule was designed to stop croquet style putting, not for this.

https://eu.usatoday.com/story/sport...li-amazing-par-two-stroke-penalty/7352541001/


----------



## Slab (Apr 18, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've just googled that, as you suggest. To penalise him for that is nuts . A great moment, crowd loved it, player is beaming, the rules of golf pop the bubble .

I presume the rule was designed to stop croquet style putting, not for this.

https://eu.usatoday.com/story/sport...li-amazing-par-two-stroke-penalty/7352541001/

Click to expand...

Yeah given how easily they're called into situations I'm amazed there wasn't a rules official nearby that could've prevented the stroke
(the vid shows a chap in the background to the right of the player, who looks a bit too smartly dressed to be a marshal but dunno if he was a rules guy though, I guess not)


----------



## BrianM (Apr 18, 2022)

Slab said:



			Yeah given how easily they're called into situations I'm amazed there wasn't a rules official nearby that could've prevented the stroke
(the vid shows a chap in the background to the right of the player, who looks a bit too smartly dressed to be a marshal but dunno if he was a rules guy though, I guess not)
		
Click to expand...

Rules guy thought it was good, it was a video sent in later, info from his own twitter feed 👍🏻


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 18, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Rules guy thought it was good, it was a video sent in later, info from his own twitter feed 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Doh 🤦‍♂️


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 18, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			I dont know. There is no back swing there. You cannot just push the ball. That he stalls the followthrough as well doesnt really matter. Didnt hear any discussion on it though, but I dont think he would have any argument had he been penalised.
https://www.youtube.com/shorts/1qpQaM9tzz8

Click to expand...


He starts the club back of the ball and stabs it. I dont really see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Backsticks (Apr 18, 2022)

garyinderry said:



			He starts the club back of the ball and stabs it. I dont really see anything wrong with it.
		
Click to expand...

That that is exactly what the rules prohibit, and you cannot just stab the ball. A bit like the Fritelli shot, the rules do try to define the nature of a golf stroke. Even if the Spieth one is more to stop people playing a push or stab when tight to a wall or tree and cannot swing the club, like Fritellis rule breach was to avoid croquet shots, in this case he positions the club behind the ball and then just pushes.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 18, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			That that is exactly what the rules prohibit, and you cannot just stab the ball. A bit like the Fritelli shot, the rules do try to define the nature of a golf stroke. Even if the Spieth one is more to stop people playing a push or stab when tight to a wall or tree and cannot swing the club, like Fritellis rule breach was to avoid croquet shots, in this case he positions the club behind the ball and then just pushes.
		
Click to expand...


I don't see anything in the rules that prohibits a stabbing motion.  You cant push, scrape or scoop.  Hes done none of those.


----------



## Jason.H (Apr 18, 2022)

I thought the penalty was for straddling the line from the ball to the hole.


----------



## Backsticks (Apr 18, 2022)

garyinderry said:



			I don't see anything in the rules that prohibits a stabbing motion.  You cant push, scrape or scoop.  Hes done none of those.
		
Click to expand...

He does. You are calling it a stab because he quickly stops the club after hitting the ball. But what he does after contact is not relevant, and there is nothing wrong with that as we would all do if stopping a swing quickly to avoid a tree or into the bank of a steep bunker. But before touching the ball, which is the bit that matters here, he 'pushes' it, as there is no backswing that I noticed, hence the question.

Remember this one. There was considered to be a backswing (its tiny) and Glover wasnt penalised. But Spieth's isnt a yip and he seems to deliberately push with no backswing, more out of annoyance in the moment than anything.

https://golf.com/instruction/rules/lucas-glover-yip-putting-stroke-video/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373734103959302146


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 18, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			He does. You are calling it a stab because he quickly stops the club after hitting the ball. But what he does after contact is not relevant, and there is nothing wrong with that as we would all do if stopping a swing quickly to avoid a tree or into the bank of a steep bunker. But before touching the ball, which is the bit that matters here, he 'pushes' it, as there is no backswing that I noticed, hence the question.

Remember this one. There was considered to be a backswing (its tiny) and Glover wasnt penalised. But Spieth's isnt a yip and he seems to deliberately push with no backswing, more out of annoyance in the moment than anything.

https://golf.com/instruction/rules/lucas-glover-yip-putting-stroke-video/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373734103959302146

Click to expand...


For me jordan just drops the club on the ball.  That's all that's needed to make it roll the couple of inches into the cup. 

I dont think there is anything in the rules that says you must make a backstroke. Its just a small downstoke he makes.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 18, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			He does. You are calling it a stab because he quickly stops the club after hitting the ball. But what he does after contact is not relevant, and there is nothing wrong with that as we would all do if stopping a swing quickly to avoid a tree or into the bank of a steep bunker. But before touching the ball, which is the bit that matters here, he 'pushes' it, as there is no backswing that I noticed, hence the question.

Remember this one. There was considered to be a backswing (its tiny) and Glover wasnt penalised. But Spieth's isnt a yip and he seems to deliberately push with no backswing, more out of annoyance in the moment than anything.

https://golf.com/instruction/rules/lucas-glover-yip-putting-stroke-video/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373734103959302146

Click to expand...

You would appear to be completely on your own with this. As best as I can make out there is not one other person in the golfing world that has any concern at all about this. It is often a good indication that there is nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 19, 2022)

That Frittelli ruling was complete BS. Yet another example of the 'sacred rules' being utter nonsense and devoid of any logic. Why penalise him for showing ingenuity in a completely unique situation? Made themselves look very petty. The mind boggles.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 19, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			I dont know. There is no back swing there. You cannot just push the ball. That he stalls the followthrough as well doesnt really matter. Didnt hear any discussion on it though, but I dont think he would have any argument had he been penalised.
https://www.youtube.com/shorts/1qpQaM9tzz8

Click to expand...

You are wrong. There's no need for a backswing if/when you start sufficiently behind the ball. And it was a stab - abbreviated by the clubhead hitting the ground.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 19, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			That Frittelli ruling was complete BS. Yet another example of the 'sacred rules' being utter nonsense and devoid of any logic. Why penalise him for showing ingenuity in a completely unique situation? Made themselves look very petty. The mind boggles.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunate certainly, but against the rules means a penalty - fwiw, reflecting real life! It would have made sense if he had asked for a ruling on the legality of the shot he was proposing, An RO would have, presumably, told him that it was against the Rules. He could have then simply changed his stance so that the shot was legit.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2022)

Apparently the penalty was applied when a video from down the line appeared, taken by a spectator...
I thought this had stopped a while back..?


----------



## Mel Smooth (Apr 19, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			That Frittelli ruling was complete BS. Yet another example of the 'sacred rules' being utter nonsense and devoid of any logic. Why penalise him for showing ingenuity in a completely unique situation? Made themselves look very petty. The mind boggles.
		
Click to expand...

One of the reasons why people that don't pay golf, will think it's a stupid game. 


It's a daft rule - apply it on the putting green but not anywhere else on the course.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 19, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Unfortunate certainly, but against the rules means a penalty - fwiw, reflecting real life! It would have made sense if he had asked for a ruling on the legality of the shot he was proposing, An RO would have, presumably, told him that it was against the Rules. He could have then simply changed his stance so that the shot was legit.
		
Click to expand...

Post 732?


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 19, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Post 732?
		
Click to expand...

Did he actually ask that specific question though? And phrased correctly.
If so, and was misled, then it's pretty naff imo. After all, that's what the RO is primarily for, or at least a major part of their role.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 19, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Did he actually ask that specific question though? And phrased correctly.
If so, and was misled, then it's pretty naff imo. After all, that's what the RO is primarily for, or at least a major part of their role.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know in all honesty. I just saw the clip of the shot, not everything that went with it. It's lucky that Frittelli wasn't at the business end of the comp.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 19, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't know in all honesty. I just saw the clip of the shot, not everything that went with it. It's lucky that Frittelli wasn't at the business end of the comp.
		
Click to expand...

Still cost him some cash - fortunately not a (relatively) huge amount andhe doesn't seem to be struggling.
My view is that if he specifically asks a RO if the shot he is planning will result in a penalty and the official states 'No' then that is what should happen. The RO can seek assistance if unsure/unusual, but there shouldn't be comeback for being misled.
Maybe that's not quite how it works - so it's the players responsibility to know every nuance of The Rules, or take responsibility for any breach - even if after being misled. In life, something Golf (rules) occasionally relate to for justification, there'd be mitigation for bad advice from an appropriate authority.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 19, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			One of the reasons why people that don't pay golf, will think it's a stupid game.


It's a daft rule - apply it on the putting green but not anywhere else on the course.
		
Click to expand...

Golf is a stupid game. Chasing a little white ball around a field with a stick and then going on a forum to complain about how badly you chased the little white ball.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2022)

Golfer breaks rule , people complain about rules , statements of “why people don’t play golf” - has anyone ever known anyone that hasn’t played golf because there are some silly rules ? 

Do they think the same of all the other sports that have rules - or is it just the domain of golf 🙄

He broke a rule , was sanctioned the correct penalty for said rule , life moves on


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 19, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Unfortunate certainly, but against the rules means a penalty - fwiw, reflecting real life! It would have made sense if he had asked for a ruling on the legality of the shot he was proposing, An RO would have, presumably, told him that it was against the Rules. He could have then simply changed his stance so that the shot was legit.
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree that it was against the rules, I don't see how it CAN be against the rules - it's such an unorthodox shot it's impossible that it would ever have been considered when the rules were written. As said earlier, the rule he's supposed to have infringed was written to block a certain style of putting, not a method of whacking it out of a tree for God's sake. To apply _that_ rule to _that_ shot is nothing short of petty and anal.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Golfer breaks rule , people complain about rules , statements of “why people don’t play golf” - has anyone ever known anyone that hasn’t played golf because there are some silly rules ?

Do they think the same of all the other sports that have rules - or is it just the domain of golf 🙄

*He broke a rule , was sanctioned the correct penalty for said rule* , life moves on
		
Click to expand...

I disagree very strongly with this.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 19, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I don't agree that it was against the rules, I don't see how it CAN be against the rules - it's such an unorthodox shot it's impossible that it would ever have been considered when the rules were written...
		
Click to expand...

But that's the Rule! Little different to accidentally moving your ball during a search imo. Certainly unfortunate though.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			But that's the Rule! Little different to accidentally moving your ball during a search imo. Certainly unfortunate though.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't think this was a penalty anymore...so....


----------



## Slab (Apr 19, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Didn't think this was a penalty anymore...so....
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't it depend on whether the ball was visible or not when its accidently moved?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2022)

Slab said:



			Doesn't it depend on whether the ball was visible or not when its accidently moved?
		
Click to expand...

Surely if it's during a search it wouldn't be visible


----------



## Slab (Apr 19, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Surely if it's during a search it wouldn't be visible

Click to expand...

Well you'd think... but there's plenty 'clumsy' golfers out there, and a few who would become clumsy if they thought they could 'accidently' give a little back heel & move it away from that imbedded rock etc


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2022)

Ooooh...you old cynic you....


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 19, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Didn't think this was a penalty anymore...so....
		
Click to expand...

Good point. Forgotten that. I never lose 'em in findable places; just water!


----------



## Crow (Apr 19, 2022)

It's only because the Frittelli situation was very unusual that the rule was overlooked, had the ball been on the ground then it would have been obvious to anyone with some knowledge of the rules that playing astride the line is not allowed, just because the ball is in a tree doesn't change the rule.

By standing as he did, Frittelli made that particular shot easier to play compared to if he'd stood correctly to the side of the ball.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I disagree very strongly with this. 

Click to expand...

Of course you do - it’s clear from previous posting that you have both a clear lax attitude towards the rules and a lack of understanding of their needs - fine if playing in social games - poor if in club comps


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Of course you do - it’s clear from previous posting that you have both a clear lax attitude towards the rules and a lack of understanding of their needs - fine if playing in social games - poor if in club comps
		
Click to expand...

That is nonsense. The link between what he did and the rule he apparently broke is tenuous at best. Everyone accepts that the rule was intended to cover putting specifically. When he swings back the club still goes over his shoulder (not through his legs), and the ball goes forward with a curve to the left so not even directly the way he's facing. I think to categorically say he broke that rule is total rubbish. Look at it the other way, if no penalty had been given or discussed, would you have swathes of people complaining that he broke the rules? Of course you wouldn't.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			That is nonsense. The link between what he did and the rule he apparently broke is tenuous at best. Everyone accepts that the rule was intended to cover putting specifically. When he swings back the club still goes over his shoulder (not through his legs), and the ball goes forward with a curve to the left so not even directly the way he's facing. I think to categorically say he broke that rule is total rubbish. Look at it the other way, if no penalty had been given or discussed, would you have swathes of people complaining that he broke the rules? Of course you wouldn't.
		
Click to expand...

He broke the rule as assessed by PGA Tour qualified referees - it is as simple as that.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 19, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Look at it the other way, if no penalty had been given or discussed, would you have swathes of people complaining that he broke the rules? Of course you wouldn't.
		
Click to expand...

You're forgetting this is a golf forum. The rules experts would have descended en masse to debate this vigorously.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 20, 2022)

Jack Newton passed away.
Good golfer of his time, sadly lost an arm and an eye in a plane propeller accident.
RIP


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 21, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He broke the rule as assessed by PGA Tour qualified referees - it is as simple as that.
		
Click to expand...

Since when do qualified officials and referees know more than people on forums or social media???


----------



## IainP (Apr 21, 2022)

When you don't like a shot, but it does alright..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517168492683878401


----------



## Ethan (Apr 22, 2022)

Sky is raving about Jay Haas being the oldest player to make a cut, older than Sam Snead, but I assume Snead made his in a singles event, whereas Jay did it in a team event. Not quite the same, though. Great achievement, for sure, but all-time record?


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 22, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Jack Newton passed away.
Good golfer of his time, sadly lost an arm and an eye in a plane propeller accident.
RIP
		
Click to expand...

Sad to hear! I remember watching him play on TV in my home town the year he was in a playoff for NZ Open (I was hoping for a Bob Charles win of course, but neither did). And can remember being shocked about the accident.


----------



## IanM (Apr 24, 2022)

This weeks Tour Event is pairs.... can't help thinking, although this seems less interesting,  it makes a nice change  from the usual.

However,  why not make it mixed pairs?  Would really be different and generate more publicity.


----------



## Backsticks (Apr 24, 2022)

IanM said:



			This weeks Tour Event is pairs.... can't help thinking, although this seems less interesting,  it makes a nice change  from the usual.

However,  why not make it mixed pairs?  Would really be different then and generate more publicity.
		
Click to expand...

I tried to watch it, but is has a feeling of pointlessness. I wouldnt count it as a proper win for whatever pair finish top either. Nor the Jay Haas thing. It just doesnt count for real. 
The weakness is the lack of any point to any pairing, which is essential to making an individual sport work beyond the individual : country, club, college, the likes of the Ryder and Solheim, or the Canada Cup of old. Its just two random players that have no meaning as a combination. So the 'win' has no meaning as a result.


----------



## IanM (Apr 24, 2022)

I agree... I was trying to work out why certain pairings were in place. 

Did they have to sign up on Golf Empire??  

But I have discovered that you shouldn't wear Poulter Tartan in a waist size greater than 36!!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 24, 2022)

I actually like trying to work out why they paired up. Not that I ever get any answers, but it's fun to wonder. Some are obviously good mates or those that have paired in the past, but ones like Morikawa and Hovland for example - I wonder if they are mates or whether one just phones up the other and says "see you don't have a partner this week.. fancy it? We'll smash that."


----------



## Slab (Apr 25, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I actually like trying to work out why they paired up. Not that I ever get any answers, but it's fun to wonder. Some are obviously good mates or those that have paired in the past, but ones like Morikawa and Hovland for example - I wonder if they are mates or whether one just phones up the other and says "see you don't have a partner this week.. fancy it? We'll smash that."
		
Click to expand...

That particular pairing was actually reported in the golf media. Morikawa basically stalked Hovland and finally cornered him when both playing in the far East a few months ago


----------



## IainP (May 1, 2022)

If anyone is thinking some fairway bunkers aren't  challenging enough for the better players  - earlier Mr Champ flushed a 3 wood from one, with over 170 mph ball speed apparently (although maybe that was commentator's opinion)


----------



## BrianM (May 1, 2022)

Rahm got a break there on 18.


----------



## IainP (May 1, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Rahm got a break there on 18.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, he hung in there well though


----------



## BrianM (May 1, 2022)

IainP said:



			Yep, he hung in there well though
		
Click to expand...

100%, closed it out well, I think he comes across well in his interviews, always honest.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2022)

Just turned on the golf to watch The British Masters and instead it’s “early group coverage” from the US 🤷‍♂️


----------



## AddisonRoad (May 6, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just turned on the golf to watch The British Masters and instead it’s “early group coverage” from the US 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

This is what I don't understand - they don't start showing any British Masters coverage until 130PM? Makes no sense (and there were some good early groups yesterday).


----------



## Slab (May 6, 2022)

Not sure Westwood is pulling off the hoodie look 
Nice shot into that green though


----------



## JamesR (May 7, 2022)

Love it when the crowd are congratulating a player for a great shot. Meanwhile the player is moaning like mad because he’s missed the green on the wrong side, and is absolutely disgusted with himself.


----------



## Slab (May 7, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Love it when the crowd are congratulating a player for a great shot. Meanwhile the player is moaning like mad because he’s missed the green on the wrong side, and is absolutely disgusted with himself.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah not just Pros, PP shouts good shot after I take a divot with the 3w today because it still went straight.... but only 80% distance 😔


----------



## IainP (May 7, 2022)

Nice reaction from Rickie


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522285462207008769


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 7, 2022)

IainP said:



			Nice reaction from Rickie


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522285462207008769

Click to expand...

I watched it live last night. The truth is I find it a bit sad that he has become a bit of a sideshow and can't help but think that he really should be up there competing with the best.


----------



## Slab (May 8, 2022)

What a finish to the British Masters! 
Great tv and very happy to see him winning again


----------



## Steve Wilkes (May 8, 2022)

Slab said:



			What a finish to the British Masters!
Great tv and very happy to see him winning again
		
Click to expand...

An amazing finish to go Eagle Birdie, especially after the way he played the 3 holes before that, hacking his way up 15 he's head was gone


----------



## Jason.H (May 8, 2022)

Never seen anything like that. Well done the Belfry for putting on a great event and well done Thorbjorn Oleson.
The last 6 shots perfection.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 8, 2022)

Have been busy this weekend so my 1st watch of the golf from the USA. Looks like a more interesting/tougher course than the usual courses that they play at over the pond.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 8, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Have been busy this weekend so my 1st watch of the golf from the USA. Looks like a more interesting/tougher course than the usual courses that they play at over the pond.
		
Click to expand...

It does look very good. It's also absolutely honked it down for the first 3 days so scoring has been hard. It's been good to watch.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 8, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It does look very good. It's also absolutely honked it down for the first 3 days so scoring has been hard. It's been good to watch.
		
Click to expand...

It looks like our course in mid winter from where Keegan Bradley just played from.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 8, 2022)

Matt Fitzpatrick looks set for another good finish. Is he becoming our version of Matt Kuchar? Doesn't really threaten to win but racks up good finishes, and paydays, on a pretty regular basis.

What does he need to take that next step ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Matt Fitzpatrick looks set for another good finish. Is he becoming our version of Matt Kuchar? Doesn't really threaten to win but racks up good finishes, and paydays, on a pretty regular basis.

What does he need to take that next step ?
		
Click to expand...

Fitzpatrick has already won some big tournaments so far but I suspect as with the likes of Luke Donald he will fall short for the majors on a combination of shorter hitter and just not having those 4 career rounds all in one comp


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 9, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Have been busy this weekend so my 1st watch of the golf from the USA. Looks like a more interesting/tougher course than the usual courses that they play at over the pond.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. More of these type of course please


----------



## Slab (May 9, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Indeed. More of these type of course please
		
Click to expand...

Easily sorted, tune into the European Tour to get your fill


----------



## BiMGuy (May 9, 2022)

Slab said:



			Easily sorted, tune into the European Tour to get your fill 

Click to expand...

Like The Belfry?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 9, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Like The Belfry?
		
Click to expand...

Exception to the rule 😆.

The British Masters is always a little different, does the course pay to host?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 9, 2022)

Slab said:



			Easily sorted, tune into the European Tour to get your fill 

Click to expand...

The PGA pros seemed to find it hard to play which was an enjoyable watch rather than smash, pitch and putt so common on their tour. The rain made a tricky course even harder and good to see an event where several under par is a good score.


----------



## Slab (May 9, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The PGA pros seemed to find it hard to play which was an enjoyable watch rather than smash, pitch and putt so common on their tour. The rain made a tricky course even harder and good to see an event where several under par is a good score.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, the 'long drive followed by a wedge NTP' tournaments get mundane pretty quickly. I like the course variety we see because the ET visits so many countries
(even so I'm not a big fan of the totally artificial desert courses) The PGA tour popping down to Hawaii doesn't really give the same scope of course you get when jumping continents 
Plus the times of pga live programmes doesn't suit me, so its easy for me to prefer the ET


----------



## sunshine (May 10, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Matt Fitzpatrick looks set for another good finish. Is he becoming our version of Matt Kuchar? Doesn't really threaten to win but racks up good finishes, and paydays, on a pretty regular basis.

What does he need to take that next step ?
		
Click to expand...

What does he need?
1. Better ball striking. His excellent short game masks the fact he doesn’t hit it anywhere near the distance of the top players, and he can’t hit the towering irons to access the tight pins. He has a flat trajectory. 
2. More bottle. He has looked like a rabbit in the headlights in the Ryder Cup. Doesn’t look like someone who could hold a lead on the final day of a major. 

This sounds a bit harsh, he’s having a great career, but I don’t yet see him as competing with the very best in the world.


----------



## JamesR (May 10, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Matt Fitzpatrick looks set for another good finish. Is he becoming our version of Matt Kuchar? Doesn't really threaten to win but racks up good finishes, and paydays, on a pretty regular basis.

*What does he need to take that next step *?
		
Click to expand...

Luck - that's normally what separates the winners from the other top few placings.


----------



## Jason.H (May 10, 2022)

Up to 18 in the world rankings is really something to be praised. He’s got as good a chance as anyone for the Open where it’s not all about distance


----------



## rksquire (May 10, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Matt Fitzpatrick looks set for another good finish. Is he becoming our version of Matt Kuchar? Doesn't really threaten to win but racks up good finishes, and paydays, on a pretty regular basis.

What does he need to take that next step ?
		
Click to expand...

Play on the European tour.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 10, 2022)

rksquire said:



			Play on the European tour.
		
Click to expand...

Current earnings on the US tour, $2.2m. Hard to walk away from that at his age. It's cash machine stuff with his ability. 

Does playing the US tour toughen you up, improve your game, or does it grind you down? Depends on your character I guess.


----------



## sunshine (May 11, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Current earnings on the US tour, $2.2m. Hard to walk away from that at his age. It's cash machine stuff with his ability.

Does playing the US tour toughen you up, improve your game, or does it grind you down? Depends on your character I guess.
		
Click to expand...

I think the point was that if he wants to win events he should switch to an easier tour


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 11, 2022)

sunshine said:



			I think the point was that if he wants to win events he should switch to an easier tour 

Click to expand...

I got that but is that taking the next step?


----------



## Jason.H (May 12, 2022)

Justin Thomas with a dodgy/questionable drop this time.


----------



## Newtonuti (May 13, 2022)

Let's talk about Munoz hitting a 60 at the Byron Nelson! What a round of golf!


----------



## Jason.H (May 13, 2022)

Newtonuti said:



			Let's talk about Munoz hitting a 60 at the Byron Nelson! What a round of golf!
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t see any of it but wow. Be interesting to see if he can keep it together for the next round.


----------



## JamesR (May 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I got that but is that taking the next step?
		
Click to expand...

No, because he's already won 7 times on that tour


----------



## Newtonuti (May 13, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			I didn’t see any of it but wow. Be interesting to see if he can keep it together for the next round.
		
Click to expand...

Looked on for a 59 as well for a while. I can't see him carrying it all 4 days, but who knows, seems to be a crazily scorable course.


----------



## JamesR (May 13, 2022)

Newtonuti said:



			Looked on for a 59 as well for a while. I can't see him carrying it all 4 days, but who knows, seems to be a crazily scorable course.
		
Click to expand...

It's not that common for players to shoot 4 very low rounds. There are normally a couple of average to low rounds in there as well as the very low.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 13, 2022)

Newtonuti said:



			Looked on for a 59 as well for a while. I can't see him carrying it all 4 days, but who knows, seems to be a crazily scorable course.
		
Click to expand...

Radar was quite disparaging last night, terming it a resort course. The greens are very true and with little break to make them tricky for players at that level (again his comment). Without the wind picking up, it's main defence, it seems to be quite easy for the pro's.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Radar was quite disparaging last night, terming it a resort course. The greens are very true and with little break to make them tricky for players at that level (again his comment). Without the wind picking up, it's main defence, it seems to be quite easy for the pro's.
		
Click to expand...

Seems like a common US type course. World of difference to the testing course they played last week


----------



## Imurg (May 14, 2022)

PhillyMick pulls out of the PGA..
Has he gone for good or is there a way back...?


----------



## Newtonuti (May 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			PhillyMick pulls out of the PGA..
Has he gone for good or is there a way back...?
		
Click to expand...

Part of me just can't see him coming back on the PGA anytime soon, if at all. I reckon he'll either say sod it, and go full LIV and drop his PGA card, or go onto the senior tour where a lot of patrons are a bit older and less likely to chastise him for the comments he made.


----------



## IainP (May 14, 2022)

Newtonuti said:



			Part of me just can't see him coming back on the PGA anytime soon, if at all. I reckon he'll either say sod it, and go full LIV and drop his PGA card, or go onto the senior tour where a lot of patrons are a bit older and less likely to chastise him for the comments he made.
		
Click to expand...

Assuming you mean the PGA Tour, then mostly agree, but this is the PGA Championship which is different.
I expected him to play the 4 majors not run by the PGA Tour.
Once the dust settles will be interesting to hear the tales, is this more about keeping 'it all being about him', or was pressure being applied behind the scenes, or ....

Just like with the statement from the Masters committee,  the PGA of America statement is worded to suggest he is eligible and welcome - it is his decision


----------



## Newtonuti (May 14, 2022)

IainP said:



			Assuming you mean the PGA Tour, then mostly agree, but this is the PGA Championship which is different.
I expected him to play the 4 majors not run by the PGA Tour.
Once the dust settles will be interesting to hear the tales, is this more about keeping 'it all being about him', or was pressure being applied behind the scenes, or ....

Just like with the statement from the Masters committee,  the PGA of America statement is worded to suggest he is eligible and welcome - it is his decision
		
Click to expand...

Yes sorry bud, meant the PGA tour


----------



## Jason.H (May 15, 2022)

Well done Sam Horsfield winning on the DP World tour. 👌


----------



## Dando (May 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



			PhillyMick pulls out of the PGA..
Has he gone for good or is there a way back...?
		
Click to expand...

Bookies have made him favourite for H4H this year


----------



## srixon 1 (May 15, 2022)

Dando said:



			Bookies have made him favourite for H4H this year
		
Click to expand...

Not sure he can afford the entry fee🤣


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 16, 2022)

Casey out as well.

Maybe he's taking a moral stand against the $19 price of a can of Stella. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525948192789078016


----------



## Slab (May 16, 2022)

I think we're gonna need all the off-course Tiger/Phil/LIV chat and speculation we can get for the next Major. 
According to the European Tour website the course is a bit one dimensional, might even be called 'samey'


----------



## Orikoru (May 16, 2022)

Slab said:



			I think we're gonna need all the off-course Tiger/Phil/LIV chat and speculation we can get for the next Major.
According to the European Tour website the course is a bit one dimensional, might even be called 'samey'

View attachment 42619

Click to expand...

And according to the DP World Fantasy League, nobody is playing in it at the moment either.


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 16, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Casey out as well.

Maybe he's taking a moral stand against the $19 price of a can of Stella. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525948192789078016

Click to expand...

I do love Kona Big Wave and always get it when I see it on draught over here but I'd baulk at spending $15 on it!


----------



## IainP (May 16, 2022)

Slab said:



			I think we're gonna need all the off-course Tiger/Phil/LIV chat and speculation we can get for the next Major. 
According to the European Tour website the course is a bit one dimensional, might even be called 'samey' 

View attachment 42619

Click to expand...

Fear not!

"Two new golf books will hit the shelves this week in time for the US PGA Championship beginning at Southern Hills in Tulsa, Oklahoma on Thursday. One is about Phil Mickelson — ‘golf’s most colourful superstar,’ according to the blurb. The other is about Tiger Woods and Phil Mickelson — ‘golf’s most fascinating rivalry’."

🥴


----------



## rksquire (May 17, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I got that but is that taking the next step?
		
Click to expand...

I was being a bit cheeky, I think he has taken the next step but ultimately there's probably a limit to the steps he can take.  If he play the DP World Tour he'll rack up regular wins and potentially increase his ability to contend.  I just never think with Fitzpatrick with a stacked field that he's going to do it, but he's making a good living and is one of the best in the world.  Maybe he's too 'nice' - I realise that's not a tangible quality but surely temperament plays a part?  At 27 he has time, maybe a bit of luck is required to get over the line at a PGA event and that will kickstart a progression.


----------



## Newtonuti (May 17, 2022)

Come on then, who's putting what bets on this weekends PGA? I'm tempted for a fiver each way on Spieth, and almost have to stick the same on Scheffler the way he's playing.


----------



## Orikoru (May 18, 2022)

Newtonuti said:



			Come on then, who's putting what bets on this weekends PGA? I'm tempted for a fiver each way on Spieth, and almost have to stick the same on Scheffler the way he's playing.
		
Click to expand...

I've just popped my bets on. These are the cursed ones:
Win: Scheffler, McIlroy
EW: Cantlay, Lowry, Niemann, Burns.


----------



## AddisonRoad (May 18, 2022)

Popped some cash on Speith at 22/1 a couple of weeks ago - also have Min Woo Lee e/w (small stake)


----------



## SatchFan (May 18, 2022)

So we have Woods, Speith and McIlroy as a grouping for the first two round of the USPGA. A recipe for a wealth of cringeworthy commentary I reckon.


----------



## sunshine (May 18, 2022)

SatchFan said:



			So we have Woods, Speith and McIlroy as a grouping for the first two round of the USPGA. A recipe for a wealth of cringeworthy commentary I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant group. Will be a real highlight and I hope the coverage shows every minute of Tiger and co.


----------



## SatchFan (May 18, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Brilliant group. Will be a real highlight and I hope the coverage shows every minute of Tiger and co.
		
Click to expand...

100% guaranteed I would have thought.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 19, 2022)

Outside of members of this forum at H4H, has anyone looked more ridiculous on a golf course than John Daly does?


----------



## BiMGuy (May 19, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Outside of members of this forum at H4H, has anyone looked more ridiculous on a golf course than John Daly does?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not but there  are a few who would give him a run for his money.


----------



## Ethan (May 19, 2022)

Is it just me or does anyone else find Spieth's new pre-shot drill incredibly irritating?


----------



## BrianM (May 19, 2022)

John Daly is class 😀
Good start from Rory…..


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Is it just me or does anyone else find Spieth's new pre-shot drill incredibly irritating?
		
Click to expand...

Is it the one where he does a weird slow-motion wiggly swing, or has he got another new one?


----------



## srixon 1 (May 19, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Outside of members of this forum at H4H, has anyone looked more ridiculous on a golf course than John Daly does?
		
Click to expand...

We have a guy at our place that wears similar. Not a great look on middle aged men.


----------



## BrianM (May 19, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Is it the one where he does a weird slow-motion wiggly swing, or has he got another new one?
		
Click to expand...

Its like an exaggeration of feeling the club behind him.


----------



## BrianM (May 19, 2022)

On another note, Tiger looks in beast mode, his upper body looks massive!!


----------



## woofers (May 19, 2022)

BrianM said:



			John Daly is class 😀
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 56 years old, looking like he dresses in old curtains and ready to pop his clogs any minute.


----------



## Springveldt (May 19, 2022)

Rory’s driving has been sensational today and his putting has been very, very good.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 19, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Is it just me or does anyone else find Spieth's new pre-shot drill incredibly irritating?
		
Click to expand...

I think you just need to relax and enjoy the best players in the world play amazing golf.
Too early to get irritated


----------



## Backsticks (May 19, 2022)

This is the one. McIlroy will win at a canter with no pressure put on him at all. Wins by 6. Golf will be superlative all weekend. But will also be the last time he has a serious look at a major.


----------



## Billysboots (May 19, 2022)

BrianM said:



			On another note, Tiger looks in beast mode, his upper body looks massive!!
		
Click to expand...

Alas, his lower body looks jiggered. Struggling to walk on anything other than flat, level ground.


----------



## fundy (May 19, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Alas, his lower body looks jiggered. Struggling to walk on anything other than flat, level ground.
		
Click to expand...

looks shot to pieces, wouldnt be surprised to see him WD overnight


----------



## GGTTH (May 19, 2022)

Love watching Rory on form. So entertaining.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 19, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Alas, his lower body looks jiggered. Struggling to walk on anything other than flat, level ground.
		
Click to expand...

You can’t help but admire the will he has to go out and compete. But at what cost to his health in the future.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 19, 2022)

I wouldn’t be surprised if Tiger hangs up his clubs after The Open. He has nothing left to prove.


----------



## Ethan (May 19, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			I think you just need to relax and enjoy the best players in the world play amazing golf.
Too early to get irritated

Click to expand...

Quite relaxed, thanks, more than Spieth (74), I imagine. Is it OK by you if people here comment on players?


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 20, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Is it just me or does anyone else find Spieth's new pre-shot drill incredibly irritating?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know about irritating, but it does look a bit Furyk at the top. If I didn't know who he was and only saw him do that practice swing, I'm not sure I'd believe he was a professional golfer.


----------



## Neilds (May 20, 2022)

woofers said:



			🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 56 years old, looking like he dresses in old curtains and ready to pop his clogs any minute.
		
Click to expand...

He is a true athlete - according to the press he had the following during his round yesterday:
21 Cigarettes
12 diet cokes
6 packs of peanut M&Ms

And he is sponsored by Hooters!  Legend


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 20, 2022)

Neilds said:



			He is a true athlete - according to the press he had the following during his round yesterday:
21 Cigarettes
12 diet cokes
6 packs of peanut M&Ms

And he is sponsored by Hooters!  Legend



Click to expand...

And he claims to need a buggy due to health issues - it’s called poor diet , drinking , smoking


----------



## Orikoru (May 20, 2022)

https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-new...s-a-9-wood-in-the-bag-at-the-us-pga-heres-why

Wow. I wonder if he was inspired by a certain forum moderator?


----------



## Crow (May 20, 2022)

Is this year's PGA course at altitude?
I was looking at some of the stats on the PGA Tour website and everyone seems to be bombing it, Fleetwood is over 340 yards and "short hitting" Fitzpatrick is averaging over 270 yards.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 20, 2022)

Crow said:



			Is this year's PGA course at altitude?
I was looking at some of the stats on the PGA Tour website and everyone seems to be bombing it, Fleetwood is over 340 yards and "short hitting" Fitzpatrick is averaging over 270 yards.
		
Click to expand...

Dry fairways and loads of speed slots


----------



## BrianM (May 20, 2022)

This wind talk does my head in, I’ll take them round Fortrose and then they will know what wind is 🤣🤣


----------



## pokerjoke (May 20, 2022)

Christ Rory is frustrating to watch 
Should be 3 ahead ,not behind


----------



## Billysboots (May 20, 2022)

BrianM said:



			This wind talk does my head in, I’ll take them round Fortrose and then they will know what wind is 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Same at ours - we rarely play in benign conditions, and when it’s breezy elsewhere in the county, because of its exposed position, it’s invariably blowing a gale at the club.

I accept the paying public don’t want to see carnage on Tour, but I swear we’ve played medals in the sort of conditions which would prompt a weather delay in the States!


----------



## Golfmmad (May 20, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Christ Rory is frustrating to watch
Should be 3 ahead ,not behind
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, Rory is frustrating to watch. But I thought you said that it's too early to get irritated. 
Shame you didn't praise him for his great start yesterday. Just saying. 👍


----------



## IainP (May 21, 2022)

Combination of course design and how far the ball is flying perhaps...

https://www.golfchannel.com/news/aa...t-cam-smith-shot-friday-2022-pga-championship

https://www.golfmonthly.com/news/es...m_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=socialflow


----------



## pokerjoke (May 21, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Agreed, Rory is frustrating to watch. But I thought you said that it's too early to get irritated.
Shame you didn't praise him for his great start yesterday. Just saying. 👍
		
Click to expand...

How does Rory being frustrating to watch add up to me being irritated?
Unfortunately one good round doesn’t win the tournament.


----------



## Backsticks (May 21, 2022)

Thought Rory was going to do it, with the draw conditions playing into his hands, good start, holing putts. But some handled the wind better than expected, and others capitalised on the late calm, but he didnt.
Out of it now, as McIlroy never comes back. The head down resignation body language started early yesterday after just one poor shot. He lacks competitive focus and drive.
Thought there was one last big one in him, but does look increasingly like Rory and majors is over. Its a good haul, but will always have that, why not more, question hanging.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 21, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Thought Rory was going to do it, with the draw conditions playing into his hands, good start, holing putts. But some handled the wind better than expected, and others capitalised on the late calm, but he didnt.
Out of it now, as McIlroy never comes back. The head down resignation body language started early yesterday after just one poor shot. He lacks competitive focus and drive.
Thought there was one last big one in him, but does look increasingly like Rory and majors is over. Its a good haul, but will always have that, why not more, question hanging.
		
Click to expand...

You obviously haven't considered the "McSunday"


----------



## SatchFan (May 21, 2022)

Justin Thomas looking impressive and a nod to Rickie Fowler who's game at one point seemed to have deserted him.


----------



## howbow88 (May 21, 2022)

Rory is still well in this, but I can't say I'm surprised that he didn't perform yesterday. The next two days will either be:

A) A fantastic Saturday that puts him in the final group on Sunday, where he fades badly and never looks like winning. 
Or
B) A poor Saturday puts him out of the running, but a fantastic Sunday leaves him in the top 3 which looks great in the record books, but the truth is that he never looked like he was going to win. 

I hope I'm wrong, as I really like the guy and he is a fantastic player. But mentally, I've 'checked out' from the idea of him ever winning another major.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 21, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			Rory is still well in this, but I can't say I'm surprised that he didn't perform yesterday. The next two days will either be:

A) A fantastic Saturday that puts him in the final group on Sunday, where he fades badly and never looks like winning.
Or
B) A poor Saturday puts him out of the running, but a fantastic Sunday leaves him in the top 3 which looks great in the record books, but the truth is that he never looked like he was going to win.

I hope I'm wrong, as I really like the guy and he is a fantastic player. But mentally, I've 'checked out' from the idea of him ever winning another major.
		
Click to expand...

It's beginning to look a lot like B. I do wish I'd cashed out on Thursday night


----------



## pokerjoke (May 21, 2022)

Crumbling like a Flake
Putting himself out of contention 
63 tomorrow for 2nd place


----------



## Billysboots (May 21, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Crumbling like a Flake
Putting himself out of contention 
63 tomorrow for 2nd place
		
Click to expand...

He might be needing to shoot less than that tomorrow for 2nd place if this capitulation gathers pace. Typical McIlroy these days, I’m afraid.


----------



## ger147 (May 21, 2022)

Rory folding like a cheap tent as per usual.

Still anyone near the top can win this.


----------



## Golfmmad (May 21, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			How does Rory being frustrating to watch add up to me being irritated?
Unfortunately one good round doesn’t win the tournament.
		
Click to expand...

It did sound like you were irritated by your first post. 
I never said he would win anything but just thought he deserved a bit of praise for shooting the best round on the day.


----------



## Backsticks (May 21, 2022)

Probably better for McIlroy that he doesnt shoot low tomorrow. The less the reality is highlighted that his world ranking is probably about 50th when winning is a possibility, but top 3 when he winning isnt, the better. He can really only play well now once its for show not titles.


----------



## evemccc (May 21, 2022)

McIlroy is currently tied 27th..with several Brits higher up than him

The BBC have him, right now, as he has always been, at the top of the Sports homepage with photo and in their main headline

I am no doubt sure that Sky have the same. It’s frankly pathetic. Hype and Cheerleading is not ‘news’


----------



## Backsticks (May 21, 2022)

I'd say this is the last time for that though. A a four time major winner at a young age, it was fair for some years that he would press on, and so he deserved some slack. But it has become clearer over the last few years that his history is already written. This weekend will leave no one no longer under the illusion that he is a serious major contender.
He is still an interesting case though. Possibly biggest best golfer to worst competitor ratio we have seen.


----------



## evemccc (May 21, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			I'd say this is the last time for that though. A a four time major winner at a young age, it was fair for some years that he would press on, and so he deserved some slack. But it has become clearer over the last few years that his history is already written. This weekend will leave no one no longer under the illusion that he is a serious major contender.
He is still an interesting case though. Possibly biggest best golfer to worst competitor ratio we have seen.
		
Click to expand...

As much as I can tell from how he comes across in interviews, he seems a decent person and fairly down to earth - I have nothing bad to say about him —- But it’s the media cheerleading over certain people that annoys me, and for golf the British media only recognise Rory and Tiger

It seems to be worse these days with the internet than ever before….and the BBC online aren’t doing clickbait for ad revenue!

It’s not news, it’s just pathetic


----------



## Billysboots (May 21, 2022)

It seems perverse suggesting a multiple major winner is an under achiever, but if this is to be McIlroy’s career from now on, then he really hasn’t made the best of his undoubted talent.

I know he still places on Tour, and with that comes ranking points and untold wealth, but he simply cannot string four rounds together when it really matters at the majors. His trait for too long has been to disappear from contention within no more than half a dozen holes after a string of silly mistakes and missed putts, when a true competitor digs in and grinds out a score.

He is beyond frustrating to watch because we all know what he is capable of. As a viewer, I just feel cheated watching him.


----------



## howbow88 (May 22, 2022)

^ Agree with the above. Norman was another who massively underachieved in majors, relative to his talent.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 22, 2022)

On a cheerier note, could this be the tournament that Matt Fitzpatrick joins the elite club of major winners? Out in the last group today, great stuff so far.


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 22, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			On a cheerier note, could this be the tournament that Matt Fitzpatrick joins the elite club of major winners? Out in the last group today, great stuff so far.
		
Click to expand...

He's got a seasoned caddy with him, both Yorkshiremen so there'll be no nonsense out there. Hopefully they can do it for Gods own County.


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 22, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			He's got a seasoned caddy with him, both Yorkshiremen so there'll be no nonsense out there. Hopefully they can do it for Gods own County.
		
Click to expand...

 Surprised a Yorkshireman needs a caddy. As my dad always says "you can always tell a yorkshireman, but you can't tell 'em much!".


----------



## sunshine (May 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-new...s-a-9-wood-in-the-bag-at-the-us-pga-heres-why

Wow. I wonder if he was inspired by a certain forum moderator?
		
Click to expand...

Is it really a 6 wood though?


----------



## sunshine (May 22, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			On a cheerier note, could this be the tournament that Matt Fitzpatrick joins the elite club of major winners? Out in the last group today, great stuff so far.
		
Click to expand...

Nah. Can’t see him doing it in the spotlight of the last group. 

Although fair play to bbc for actually leading with a picture of him and not Mcilroy last night.


----------



## howbow88 (May 22, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			He's got a seasoned caddy with him, both Yorkshiremen so there'll be no nonsense out there. Hopefully they can do it for Gods own County.
		
Click to expand...

Am I correct in thinking that he's never actually won a major? Seems mad considering how highly thought he is, the players he has caddied for, and how long he has been around.


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 22, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			Am I correct in thinking that he's never actually won a major? Seems mad considering how highly thought he is, the players he has caddied for, and how long he has been around.
		
Click to expand...

Not looked into that tbh, hopefully he can change that today.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 22, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Nah. Can’t see him doing it in the spotlight of the last group.

Although fair play to bbc for actually leading with a picture of him and not Mcilroy last night.
		
Click to expand...

Of those closest to the leader he is the only proven winner and has a fantastic chance. Especially on a tough course where grinding out pars means something


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 22, 2022)

He's doing it again.


----------



## Billysboots (May 22, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			He's doing it again.
		
Click to expand...

You beat me to it!


----------



## Orikoru (May 22, 2022)

I've literally never heard of this Pereira feller. What odds was he at the start of the week??


----------



## fundy (May 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I've literally never heard of this Pereira feller. What odds was he at the start of the week??
		
Click to expand...


was some 200/1 at the books, was as big as 350 on betfair that i saw


----------



## pokerjoke (May 22, 2022)

Coverage getting as bad as the Masters
There isn’t any


----------



## Orikoru (May 22, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Coverage getting as bad as the Masters
There isn’t any
		
Click to expand...

They've been talking about Fitzpatrick for half an hour as if he isn't going to go and shoot 73 today.


----------



## Backsticks (May 22, 2022)




----------



## tobybarker (May 22, 2022)

I notice that are not repairing divots.. Is this normal for the pga?


----------



## IainP (May 22, 2022)

Maybe isn't,  but feels like the rules official is making a bit of a dog's dinner here with Zalatoris
Zzzzzz


----------



## BiMGuy (May 22, 2022)

tobybarker said:



			I notice that are not repairing divots.. Is this normal for the pga?
		
Click to expand...

There are usually people who do it for them to speed things up a bit.


----------



## fundy (May 22, 2022)

Wow thats got to feel like a birdie not a bogey for Zalatoris that!!! could be pivotal


----------



## IainP (May 22, 2022)

I've not watched all the coverage,  has there much talk on them using rangefinders this week?


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2022)

fundy said:



			Wow thats got to feel like a birdie not a bogey for Zalatoris that!!! could be pivotal
		
Click to expand...

That putting stroke 😱


----------



## pokerjoke (May 22, 2022)

Rory should have won this by 5 and paid my golf fees for next year.
He did an interview recently where he said he felt he was the best player in the world.
I believed him,however he’s clearly not.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 22, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Rory should have won this by 5 and paid my golf fees for next year.
He did an interview recently where he said he felt he was the best player in the world.
I believed him,however he’s clearly not.
		
Click to expand...

If he’s not. The list of those better than him is very very small.


----------



## Backsticks (May 22, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			If he’s not. The list of those better than him is very very small.
		
Click to expand...

Its no more than 20 golfers I'd say. He is in the top three for top 10 finishes, but while that is useful for measuring world rankings and money list races, some regard the best, those who win. And Rory is about 20th on that criteria. His game tanks whenever winning is in the mix. When its not, and a top 10 is there to go for, there is probably no better golfer in the world.


----------



## hairball_89 (May 22, 2022)

Got to say, I'm not sure what it is - perhaps the guys in contention, maybe the course just doesn't suit my eye, maybe the relatively flat crowd? but I'm not feeling this "major" Sunday. It just doesn't feel like a Major to me, right now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Its no more than 20 golfers I'd say. He is in the top three for top 10 finishes, but while that is useful for measuring world rankings and money list races, some regard the best, those who win. *And Rory is about 20th on that criteria. *His game tanks whenever winning is in the mix. When its not, and a top 10 is there to go for, there is probably no better golfer in the world.
		
Click to expand...

Out of all the current active players there is only one golfer who has won more events on the PGA Tour than Rory - Dustin Johnson - and in that same period Rory has won double the amount of majors 

He may not win this but 20th best in the world ?!? Christ that’s just complete nonsense


----------



## Orikoru (May 22, 2022)

hairball_89 said:



			Got to say, I'm not sure what it is - perhaps the guys in contention, maybe the course just doesn't suit my eye, maybe the relatively flat crowd? but I'm not feeling this "major" Sunday. It just doesn't feel like a Major to me, right now.
		
Click to expand...

All of those plus the fact that most of them seem to be trying _not_ to win it. Thomas is now somehow in contention and he's not exactly had a stormer.


----------



## hairball_89 (May 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			All of those plus the fact that most of them seem to be trying _not_ to win it. Thomas is now somehow in contention and he's not exactly had a stormer.
		
Click to expand...

Yea, nobody is really grabbing it and winning it.


----------



## BrianM (May 22, 2022)

If Matt doesn’t win I’d like JT to do it but pereira looks like he’s in control.


----------



## Orikoru (May 22, 2022)

BrianM said:



			If Matt doesn’t win I’d like JT to do it but pereira looks like he’s in control.
		
Click to expand...

Does he??


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2022)

🙈


----------



## BrianM (May 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Does he??
		
Click to expand...

Talk about a howler, what were they thinking 😂😂


----------



## Orikoru (May 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			They've been talking about Fitzpatrick for half an hour as if he isn't going to go and shoot 73 today.
		
Click to expand...

I wish all my predictions were this good


----------



## hairball_89 (May 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I wish all my predictions were this good
		
Click to expand...

Like this prediction?!


Orikoru said:



			All of those plus the fact that most of them seem to be trying _not_ to win it. Thomas is now somehow in contention and he's not exactly had a stormer.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (May 22, 2022)

I feel for Pereira, he must be feeling horrible right now. But from a selfish perspective, Thomas is a proper major winner, and even Zalatoris is a lad who's been really impressive for a while, so I'm happier with either of them winning it than some feller I've never heard of before.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I feel for Pereira, he must be feeling horrible right now. But from a selfish perspective, Thomas is a proper major winner, and even Zalatoris is a lad who's been really impressive for a while, so I'm happier with either of them winning it than some feller I've never heard of before. 

Click to expand...

Don't feel sorry for him after that drop back into the fairway when in the rough on the "path"

Well played JT


----------



## tobybarker (May 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I feel for Pereira, he must be feeling horrible right now. But from a selfish perspective, Thomas is a proper major winner, and even Zalatoris is a lad who's been really impressive for a while, so I'm happier with either of them winning it than some feller I've never heard of before. 

Click to expand...

You hadnt heard of zalatoris a year ago


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2022)

tobybarker said:



			You hadnt heard of zalatoris a year ago
		
Click to expand...

Don't understand this point. Zalatoris came onto the scene more than two years ago, and he's two years younger than Pereira as well. And since then he's got like five top tens in majors already.


----------



## tobybarker (May 23, 2022)

Figure of speech.sorry that didn't come across in my post.


----------



## SatchFan (May 23, 2022)

Great win for JT, even with a healthy shank in the last round.


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2022)

SatchFan said:



			Great win for JT, even with a healthy shank in the last round.
		
Click to expand...

I missed that on the coverage but he mentioned it in his speech at the end. Can't find a video of it anywhere!


----------



## fundy (May 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I missed that on the coverage but he mentioned it in his speech at the end. Can't find a video of it anywhere!
		
Click to expand...


Just for you Ori


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528592416630005760


----------



## IainP (May 23, 2022)

SatchFan said:



			Great win for JT, even with a healthy shank in the last round.
		
Click to expand...

Think this shows the quality of golf & strength of fields were so much higher in the 80s - no-one shanked their way to a major back then 😉😁😉😄


----------



## tobybarker (May 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I missed that on the coverage but he mentioned it in his speech at the end. Can't find a video of it anywhere!
		
Click to expand...

I can do it live for you if you want!


----------



## Crow (May 23, 2022)

fundy said:



			Just for you Ori


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528592416630005760

Click to expand...

He let go of his club like a cool dude though so that's alright.


----------



## Slab (May 24, 2022)

My pet peeve again

Zalatoris will be a bit disappointed but at least he can take comfort in moving up to 4th in the European Tour rankings, he deserves it after his support of the tour... oh wait


----------



## howbow88 (May 29, 2022)

I have the European Tour on in the background at the moment. Adrian Meronk has just hit possibly the greatest up and down of all time.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 29, 2022)

Par 3  of the year by Adrian Meronk in Holland


----------



## IanM (May 29, 2022)

Interesting finish coming too!


----------



## Imurg (May 29, 2022)

Foxy made a right horlicks of the 18th..
Door open..


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 29, 2022)

IanM said:



			Interesting finish coming too!
		
Click to expand...

Beginning to look like Ryan has Foxed it up...


----------



## Imurg (May 29, 2022)

Maybe not after those 2 drives..


----------



## Imurg (May 29, 2022)

Aaannndddd....just as the playoff starts the Broadband dies....
Typical...


----------



## howbow88 (May 29, 2022)

This final hole is brilliant.


----------



## howbow88 (May 29, 2022)

This is ridiculous!


----------



## howbow88 (May 29, 2022)

Perez's putting for the play-off has been unreal. Mad considering he missed a fairly straightforward one for the win in regulation. 

Well done Victor!


----------



## IanM (May 29, 2022)

Crazy putts holed.   Foxy blew it in regulation and gas paid the penalty


----------



## BrianM (May 29, 2022)

Drive for show, putt for dough, never has the saying being more apt for Victor Perez.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 29, 2022)

However much Harold Varner III is being paid to wear those shoes, it is not enough.


----------



## IainP (May 29, 2022)

What a palaver with the Stallings drop.

Maybe they should play through on the tour! 🤣


----------



## BrianM (May 29, 2022)

The pace of this tournament is nothing short of diabolical, its an absolute bore fest like this.


----------



## DaveR (May 30, 2022)

Harold Varner......welcome to our world 😂


----------



## Backsticks (May 30, 2022)

BrianM said:



			The pace of this tournament is nothing short of diabolical, its an absolute bore fest like this.
		
Click to expand...

Schefflers caddy with the lie on the ground, and aimpoint, routine, is dreadful. Time to change caddys to bag carriers and ban them from reading greens.it was fine when a caddy had a glance and said two inches outside left or whatever. But this full rigmarole is gone beyond a joke.


----------



## IainP (Jun 2, 2022)

Guess had better watch potentially the last "normal" PGA Tour event - before the sky falls in 😉😄


----------



## IainP (Jun 2, 2022)

Oh my, Jon Rahm - decision & execution worthy of a weekend stableford there! 😅🥴 (on 11).

Plus Matsuyama DQ for 'extra paint on club' 😮


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 2, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Schefflers caddy with the lie on the ground, and aimpoint, routine, is dreadful. Time to change caddys to bag carriers and ban them from reading greens.it was fine when a caddy had a glance and said two inches outside left or whatever. But this full rigmarole is gone beyond a joke.
		
Click to expand...

Yea look what the youngsters are doing now😂


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jun 2, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Yea look what the youngsters are doing now😂
	View attachment 42883

Click to expand...

The three ball in front of us during Tuesdays Stableford comprised of two regular playing partners both of whom use lines on their golf balls. The bloke who joined then also used a line on his ball.

Standing down the fairway watching all three of them lining it up and all the palaver that goes with it was excruciating.

I should have put this in the random irritations.


----------



## Backsticks (Jun 2, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			The three ball in front of us during Tuesdays Stableford comprised of two regular playing partners both of whom use lines on their golf balls. The bloke who joined then also used a line on his ball.

Standing down the fairway watching all three of them lining it up and all the palaver that goes with it was excruciating.

I should have put this in the random irritations.
		
Click to expand...

There is slow play, and there is slow play. Playing the game slower than others, I can take. The problem with lines, aimpoint, and line on the ground is that they are USELESS. Lines, as discussed elsewhere, even more hindrance than help. Seeing time being wasted for nothing is the real waste.


----------



## IanM (Jun 2, 2022)

How good does the course they're playing the womens' US Open look?  Pine Needles, N Carolina...not heard of it before.

Looks like Surrey/Berkshire...


----------



## JamesR (Jun 3, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			There is slow play, and there is slow play. Playing the game slower than others, I can take. The problem with lines, aimpoint, and line on the ground is that they are USELESS. Lines, as discussed elsewhere, even more hindrance than help. Seeing time being wasted for nothing is the real waste.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, doesn’t help anyone 🤔🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 3, 2022)

Hideki 😱😱

(DQ for over painting an alignment mark on his club face)


----------



## Slab (Jun 3, 2022)

I see 4 Scottish players withdrew after (poor) first round in Germany, coincidence or have they something else in common ?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 4, 2022)

Perez can do little wrong at the moment...


----------



## ger147 (Jun 4, 2022)

Billy Horschel having some day at the Memorial, absolutely smashing the field.


----------



## ger147 (Jun 5, 2022)

Must be a very nice feeling playing the 18th, knowing you're going to win and the one and only Jack Nicklaus is waiting by the 18th green to shake your hand.

Well played Billy Horschel, a class round today.


----------



## Jason.H (Jun 6, 2022)

The PGA and LPGA seem to have made huge increase in prize money. Probably a knock on from the LIV debacle.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 7, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			There is slow play, and there is slow play. Playing the game slower than others, I can take. The problem with lines, aimpoint, and line on the ground is that they are USELESS. Lines, as discussed elsewhere, even more hindrance than help. Seeing time being wasted for nothing is the real waste.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but this is utter tosh. They clearly work for some people.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 8, 2022)

Totally shocked nobody has commented on Woods not playing in US Open....

LiV Golf already taken over?.......


----------



## Imurg (Jun 8, 2022)

Maybe Tiger isn't the draw he once was...
Is it the beginning of Tiger needs golf more than golf needs Tiger?


----------



## fundy (Jun 8, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Totally shocked nobody has commented on Woods not playing in US Open....

LiV Golf already taken over?.......
		
Click to expand...


pretty sure anyone who watched the USPGA had already drawn the conclusion he wouldnt play it and would next (and maybe last) seen at the Old Course


----------



## fundy (Jun 8, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Maybe Tiger isn't the draw he once was...
Is it the beginning of Tiger needs golf more than golf needs Tiger?
		
Click to expand...


lol yeah ok, lets see how many pages of moans there are about the coverage he gets running up to The Open


----------



## IainP (Jun 8, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Totally shocked nobody has commented on Woods not playing in US Open....

LiV Golf already taken over?.......
		
Click to expand...

As a follow on, once golf at Centurion actually starts will it make it into here, or stay on the other thread? 🤔


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 8, 2022)

IainP said:



			As a follow on, once golf at Centurion actually starts will it make it into here, or stay on the other thread? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Probably a football match on that they can squabble about in OOB and golf forgotten for a few days...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 9, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Probably a football match on that they can squabble about in OOB and golf forgotten for a few days...
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool aren't playing for a while so no hope on that front I'm afraid 🤣


----------



## JamesR (Jun 9, 2022)

Good to see Fitz start well in Canada


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 9, 2022)

Rory doing well.


----------



## IainP (Jun 9, 2022)

Good little interview from Rory there!

Not bought any team merchandise yet 😁


----------



## Crow (Jun 9, 2022)

The Cleeks have let me down big time.


----------



## Cherry13 (Jun 10, 2022)

Barking_Mad said:



			Rory doing well.
		
Click to expand...

Was it a different caddy for Rory this week?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 10, 2022)

In proper golf news - it’s good to see Matt Fitzpatrick challenging, hopefully this will be a great chance to break his duck over there


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 10, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In proper golf news - it’s good to see Matt Fitzpatrick challenging, hopefully this will be a great chance to break his duck over there
		
Click to expand...

Well he gets to play in a weaker field due to Liv taking a few away and non vaccinated players can't play in the Canadian open .. so every cloud and all that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 10, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Well he gets to play in a weaker field due to Liv taking a few away and non vaccinated players can't play in the Canadian open .. so every cloud and all that.
		
Click to expand...

There are 5 of the worlds top 10 playing in it - the Liv event hasnt made the field weaker at all 

It’s a significantly stronger field


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 10, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There are 5 of the worlds top 10 playing in it - the Liv event hasnt made the field weaker at all

It’s a significantly stronger field
		
Click to expand...

Would be stronger with the missing players for both reasons listed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 10, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Would be stronger with the missing players for both reasons listed.
		
Click to expand...

Not really - maybe just DJ but then he hasn’t played the Comp for years 

The likes of Kaymer , McDowell etc ?


----------



## JamesR (Jun 11, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Well he gets to play in a weaker field due to Liv taking a few away and non vaccinated players can't play in the Canadian open .. so every cloud and all that.
		
Click to expand...

Why don’t you leave you LIV crap for the LIV thread.
This is a thread about proper pro golf.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 11, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Why don’t you leave you LIV crap for the LIV thread.
This is a thread about proper pro golf.
		
Click to expand...

I trust you will say the same to your bestie yeah? or keep that in your groupie chat..


----------



## JamesR (Jun 11, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I trust you will say the same to your bestie yeah? or keep that in your groupie chat..
		
Click to expand...

Did anyone else *start* ranting about LIV during the discussion about Canada?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 11, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Did anyone else *start* ranting about LIV during the discussion about Canada?
		
Click to expand...

if you have a problem feel free to PM me rather than clogg the thread. enjoy your saturday i doubt ill hear from you when its not public.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 11, 2022)

@JamesR  PJ87 made a valid point about the field missing certain players, your comment was an overreaction.

@pauljames87 you need to wind yer neck in a bit.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 11, 2022)

It's actually good to see some life in this section of the forum 

Some proper rubbish been spouted though


----------



## JamesR (Jun 11, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



@JamesR  PJ87 made a valid point about the field missing certain players, your comment was an overreaction.

@pauljames87 you need to wind yer neck in a bit.
		
Click to expand...

In so much as *a* top 20 ranked player is at LIV I agree, but there are even more top 20 players just having a week off. Like most weeks on tour.


----------



## Depreston (Jun 11, 2022)

Quality of golf on display at Canada has been a different level to the LIV mind


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 11, 2022)

Depreston said:



			Quality of golf on display at Canada has been a different level to the LIV mind
		
Click to expand...

As I said on the Liv thread the brilliance is the PGAs viewing figures won't be impacted tomorrow as Liv ended today .. so the most interesting day of a tournament is still going to be enjoyed


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 11, 2022)

On Radar's commentary he mentioned Seve never had a hole in one. When you consider how good he was and how much golf he played that is staggering.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 11, 2022)

Pretty heavy loaded at the top - Finau , Thomas , Scheffler, Burns , Rory , Fitzpatrick, Lowry All within 3


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 11, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			On Radar's commentary he mentioned Seve never had a hole in one. When you consider how good he was and how much golf he played that is staggering.
		
Click to expand...

The only thing I have in common with the great Seve. 😁


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 11, 2022)

Rory’s driving is a thing to behold. 

He’ll feel he should be another 2 or 3 under though.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 11, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Rory’s driving is a thing to behold.

He’ll feel he should be another 2 or 3 under though.
		
Click to expand...

He must be one of the best drivers of the ball in the history of the game.


----------



## Crow (Jun 11, 2022)

These PGA players are all just in it for the money, it makes me sick.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 12, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Rory’s driving is a thing to behold.

He’ll feel he should be another 2 or 3 under though.
		
Click to expand...

If he was 'half as good again' from inside 125 yards (when he's already pretty average) he'd be romping away.
He's 147th on the tour in proximity to the hole from 125-150 yards. 

Mind you John Rahm is 9th from last! 😲

https://www.pgatour.com/stats/stat.074.html


----------



## Imurg (Jun 12, 2022)

Linn Grant absolutely strolling home in the Swedish mixed...showing the guys how to do it.
7 shots up after the first 1/3 of the final round...
She could win this by 12 or 13 shots the way she's playing...
Quality stuff...


----------



## JamesR (Jun 12, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Linn Grant absolutely strolling home in the Swedish mixed...showing the guys how to do it.
7 shots up after the first 1/3 of the final round...
She could win this by 12 or 13 shots the way she's playing...
Quality stuff...
		
Click to expand...

She’ll get a place in the Ryder Cup the way this is going 😮


----------



## Imurg (Jun 12, 2022)

9 clear now..
One of those days when everything goes right..


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2022)

JamesR said:



			She’ll get a place in the Ryder Cup the way this is going 😮
		
Click to expand...


might be a few spaces up for grabs ....


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Jun 12, 2022)

As long as she can go off the forward tees


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2022)

Utterly stunning performance from Linn Grant. Remarkable and hard to grasp how far shes won by, especially considering where the 2nd placed woman has finished too!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 12, 2022)

That performance deserves just short of 5 million.....


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 12, 2022)

What a swing and a sound 🤩

https://mobile.twitter.com/search?q=Linn Grant&src=typed_query


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2022)

Rory started well...............


----------



## JamesR (Jun 12, 2022)

Rose looking impressive. If he can get his old long game back, and put it with his new putting, he could get dangerous again 🌹


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 12, 2022)

Canadian Open is full of very good golf. 👍👀


----------



## Imurg (Jun 12, 2022)

Game, most definitely,  on!


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jun 12, 2022)

Barking_Mad said:



			Canadian Open is full of very good golf. 👍👀
		
Click to expand...

Shame it's behind a paywall.


----------



## Depreston (Jun 12, 2022)

Absolutely ridiculous this like


----------



## JamesR (Jun 12, 2022)

Depreston said:



			Absolutely ridiculous this like
		
Click to expand...

Quality golf will always outdo gimmicks and a low quality field


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 12, 2022)

Hearing this young lady won today , remember seeing her and her brother spending hours practicing putting and chipping at Rangiora NZ 

https://letaccess.com/


----------



## Backsticks (Jun 12, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Hearing this young lady won today , remember seeing her and her brother spending hours practicing putting and chipping at Rangiora NZ

https://letaccess.com/

Click to expand...

Saw the headline. Did she really win, or were the ladies playing off shorter tees ? Fair play if she won off the same as the men. Very impressive.


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 12, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Saw the headline. Did she really win, or were the ladies playing off shorter tees ? Fair play if she won off the same as the men. Very impressive.
		
Click to expand...

Different comp, this was in France . 

Saw some of the DP and yes the ladies were playing off forward tees to the men


----------



## JamesR (Jun 12, 2022)

As I see it, if the a woman and woman would hit the same club for par 3’s or 2nd shots on par 4’s, the competition is effectively the same.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 12, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Shame it's behind a paywall.
		
Click to expand...

I don't have Sky, but the interwebs has ways and means... 😏😁


----------



## Backsticks (Jun 12, 2022)

The big contest here is between the John Bulls and the Boston Tea Party. All the focus is on whether Fitzpatrick can push on to clinch it for the Bulls.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 12, 2022)

I've not seen official confirmation but it's been said that the men's tees were 6900, women's 5900.

Linn Grant averaged about 250 off the tee.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 12, 2022)

Nobody jinx it!!!!


----------



## Swango1980 (Jun 12, 2022)

Great golf on display at the Canadian Open. But, the leaders wouldn't have a chance if LIV golfer Schwartzel was in the field.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 12, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Great golf on display at the Canadian Open. But, the leaders wouldn't have a chance if LIV golfer Schwartzel was in the field.
		
Click to expand...

Must be an easy track, Justin Rose has had 5 eagles this week....

Not watched either comp, just aware of what's happening before anyone has a go


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 12, 2022)

Incredible golf from Rory and Justin
Great atmosphere as well


----------



## Imurg (Jun 12, 2022)

This is insane golf....


----------



## Swango1980 (Jun 12, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Must be an easy track, Justin Rose has had 5 eagles this week....

Not watched either comp, just aware of what's happening before anyone has a go 

Click to expand...

The golf has been pretty spectacular so far. Certainly from Rose, Thomas and McIlroy


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 12, 2022)

Imurg said:



			This is insane golf....
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of yours 
Insanely bad 😀


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2022)

Anyone else get the feeling the PGA tour saw an opportunity to put the pins in some straightforward places and grab some headlines. Might be going to plan..............


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 12, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			The golf has been pretty spectacular so far. Certainly from Rose, Thomas and McIlroy
		
Click to expand...

Thought Justin's (Rose) best days were well behind him. Good to see some life in his game.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 12, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Thought Justin's (Rose) best days were well behind him. Good to see some life in his game.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently he’s had some bad back issues for a while


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 12, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Apparently he’s had some bad back issues for a while
		
Click to expand...

Age not his side either unfortunately.


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Apparently he’s had some bad back issues for a while
		
Click to expand...


Casey suffering with the same currently too


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2022)

oops Rory


----------



## slicer79 (Jun 12, 2022)

Some golf on show tonight so far


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2022)

just a 60 for Rosie, some round still!


----------



## IainP (Jun 12, 2022)

Karma, golfing gods, whatever  - certainly been a good final day so far.
I've had CBS on while hitting some balls, may be my imagination but coverage has seemed snappier. 
Will post something on the other thread to not distract from the golf on show 👍


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 12, 2022)

Classic Rory 🤦‍♂️

Rose shooting 60 with 3 bogies is obscene. Especially as one was on a par 5.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 12, 2022)

Rory doing his best to throw this away.


----------



## IainP (Jun 12, 2022)

Would have liked to have seen the odds of none of that group birdieing the 15th!


----------



## IainP (Jun 12, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Age not his side either unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

But great seeing an  'over 40 with ranking on the slide ' doing well 😉😁


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2022)

sublime to ridiculous this from McIlroy lol


----------



## slicer79 (Jun 12, 2022)

McIlroys distance control on the wedges seems to have seriously improved


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			sublime to ridiculous this from McIlroy lol
		
Click to expand...

And back to sublime.


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2022)

Brilliant finish Rory 

Jay Monahan approves


----------



## slicer79 (Jun 12, 2022)

Comprehensive finish, marvellous golf


----------



## IainP (Jun 12, 2022)

Rory should think about moving to Canada,  they seem to love him!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 12, 2022)

Rory will be doing a dvd on his wedge play.
What a transformation.
His driver needs work though


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 12, 2022)

Not a bad result for a player that’s past it!


----------



## Depreston (Jun 12, 2022)

Well that was excellent


----------



## ExRabbit (Jun 12, 2022)

Had to see who Rory was talking about when he said he was glad to pass someone by going to 21 PGA wins - he was sticking the knife into Greg Norman!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 12, 2022)

Ok so what has changed with the wedge swing ?


----------



## Depreston (Jun 12, 2022)

“Did all these fans get in using code RORY25”


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 12, 2022)

What a day of golf with Linn Grant putting on a stripe show on the European Tour and Rory stiffing his wedges and overcoming a stutter with the driver on the way to his win - proper golf


----------



## JamesR (Jun 12, 2022)

I wonder what that 3 ball’s LIV values would be?


----------



## Swango1980 (Jun 12, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Rory will be doing a dvd on his wedge play.
What a transformation.
His driver needs work though

Click to expand...

Not a lot of work, his driving was pretty phenomenal. On Saturday they were actually pointing out how his wedges were letting him down, but his driving was sublime. OK, he had a couple of poor drives today on back 9. Thankfully he sorted his wedges out. Just a pity he missed a couple of short putts to put pressure on, as he looked like he would breeze to a win. Maybe he just wanted a grandstand finish to promote the PGA Tour. 

Privately, Greg Norman probably wanted some unknown to win the Canadian Open, not one of the world's most popular golfers


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 12, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Not a lot of work, his driving was pretty phenomenal. On Saturday they were actually pointing out how his wedges were letting him down, but his driving was sublime. OK, he had a couple of poor drives today on back 9. Thankfully he sorted his wedges out. Just a pity he missed a couple of short putts to put pressure on, as he looked like he would breeze to a win. Maybe he just wanted a grandstand finish to promote the PGA Tour.

Privately, Greg Norman probably wanted some unknown to win the Canadian Open, not one of the world's most popular golfers
		
Click to expand...

Yes it’s a very rare day all parts work.
It’s nice to know they are human.
But he showed great calm to sort it all out and win.

Norman has always had a lot to say but not as many people listen now.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 13, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			.....His driver needs work though

Click to expand...

Was nice that I can compare my driving to a tour pro "my drive's are just like Mcilroy's"  at least for a couple of drives. 

Didn't see much else wrong with his driving though, especially not the one taking on that 365 yarder. I'm always on his case when he hits a bad shot, because I just expect him to be bloody good all the time. I keep being reminded that he's not a robot. I only saw from the 8th yesterday, but aside from a couple of drives, and a couple of short putts he was pretty imperious. Some of those wedge shots were just insane, coupled with a holing some long putts, it was a fabulous exhibition of golf. Thomas fought hard too and didn't make it easy for him. Thoroughly enjoyed watching that, and a win too, with a "new" caddy......... opens can of worms...


----------



## Swango1980 (Jun 13, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Was nice that I can compare my driving to a tour pro "my drive's are just like Mcilroy's"  at least for a couple of drives. 

Didn't see much else wrong with his driving though, especially not the one taking on that 365 yarder. I'm always on his case when he hits a bad shot, because I just expect him to be bloody good all the time. I keep being reminded that he's not a robot. I only saw from the 8th yesterday, but aside from a couple of drives, and a couple of short putts he was pretty imperious. Some of those wedge shots were just insane, coupled with a holing some long putts, it was a fabulous exhibition of golf. Thomas fought hard too and didn't make it easy for him. Thoroughly enjoyed watching that, and a win too, with a "new" caddy......... opens can of worms...

Click to expand...

Sometimes it is hard to appreciate just how far he hits the ball. It is impressive when you play a par 5 or long par 4 at your own course and compare where your drive would end up, with a drive that is 350 yards plus. I know he has the advantage of putting his full 5ft 9 frame behind the ball  

I also am impressed with the likes of Finau and Rahm. Although not quite as long as Rory, still bloomin far with such short backswings. Would love to be able to generate decent club head speed from such a short backswing.


----------



## SatchFan (Jun 13, 2022)

fundy said:



			Anyone else get the feeling the PGA tour saw an opportunity to put the pins in some straightforward places and grab some headlines. Might be going to plan..............
		
Click to expand...

The old cynic in me agrees with this. They also probably got the winner they were after as he generates the most clickbait. Having said that, well done McIlroy.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 13, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



*Was nice that I can compare my driving to a tour pro "my drive's are just like Mcilroy's"  at least for a couple of drives.*

Click to expand...

I don't want to rain on your parade, but those two really poor drives, went 262 & 299.
Oh to miss hit drives that far


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Jun 13, 2022)

SatchFan said:



			The old cynic in me agrees with this. They also probably got the winner they were after as he generates the most clickbait. Having said that, well done McIlroy.
		
Click to expand...

Probably, but goodness me that was one of the best "standard" tournies in a long time, on the back of the mixed event in Sweden being won  by a woman, it's fair put LIV in the shade.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 13, 2022)

It was a great watch last night. JT must be sick, gets level with a very nervy Rory, then blows it with a couple of awful shots.

Some performance from Rose as well, just a shame he didn't get to break 60.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 13, 2022)

JamesR said:



			I don't want to rain on your parade, but those two really poor drives, went 262 & 299.
Oh to miss hit drives that far 

Click to expand...

Wasn't implying distance, more the knuckle ball hook


----------



## Depreston (Jun 13, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			It was a great watch last night. JT must be sick, gets level with a very nervy Rory, then blows it with a couple of awful shots.

Some performance from Rose as well, just a shame he didn't get to break 60.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah nerves got to JT once he was in a position to win and tbf to Rory he put his foot straight back on his throat with the approach on 17


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 13, 2022)

JamesR said:



			I don't want to rain on your parade, but those two really poor drives, went 262 & 299.
Oh to miss hit drives that far 

Click to expand...

I hit one about as pure as I could yesterday, even went past the end of the rope measuring a straightest drive comp. Got to the ball and used the "last shot" function on my shot scope and it was 288 yards. Just a different league.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 13, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Was nice that I can compare my driving to a tour pro "my drive's are just like Mcilroy's"  at least for a couple of drives.

Didn't see much else wrong with his driving though, especially not the one taking on that 365 yarder. I'm always on his case when he hits a bad shot, because I just expect him to be bloody good all the time. I keep being reminded that he's not a robot. I only saw from the 8th yesterday, but aside from a couple of drives, and a couple of short putts he was pretty imperious. Some of those wedge shots were just insane, coupled with a holing some long putts, it was a fabulous exhibition of golf. Thomas fought hard too and didn't make it easy for him. Thoroughly enjoyed watching that, and a win too, with a "new" caddy......... opens can of worms...

Click to expand...

It was a bit tounge in cheek!
But he did hit some very poor drives late on when the chips are down!
He got away with them, but it could have been very different, that’s all I was pointing out.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 13, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			It was a bit tounge in cheek!
But he did hit some very poor drives late on when the chips are down!
He got away with them, but it could have been very different, that’s all I was pointing out.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't having a dig back either


----------



## Slab (Jun 13, 2022)

An overdue win for Rory, haven't seen any footage yet (time difference) but an event that obviously suits him (P2 W2) He must be kicking himself that he ignored it for 10 years, he would've past Normans 'win count' years ago


----------



## Backsticks (Jun 13, 2022)

McIlroy passed Normans win count that matters back in 2014.


----------



## Slab (Jun 13, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			McIlroy passed Normans win count that matters back in 2014. 

Click to expand...

You should tell that to Rory


----------



## Backsticks (Jun 13, 2022)

Slab said:



			You should tell that to Rory 

Click to expand...

I wouldnt like to raise that sore point...


----------



## rksquire (Jun 13, 2022)

Who knew the extra motivation McIlroy needed was a rebel tour and a rivalry with a 67 year old Aussie!

The golf, the crowd and the fact he won makes it an excellent event; slightly unfortunate in my view that -10, -8s, -6s etc. were so achievable on the final day of a 'prestigious' event but possibly that meant for a more entertaining finish.

If it gives him the extra impetus he needs I'm all for it, I'm just slightly surprised one of the first things that pops into his head is taking a pop at Norman - LIVing rent free in Rory's head?  But if it fires him up, great!  

Up to 3rd in the world, he's still the poster boy for the Tour (sorry Scottie Schuffler!), so they'll all be hoping he brings that wedge game to the US Open - especially when there will 'others' in attendance.  

What price Rory & Thomas battling it out with BDC and DJ come Sunday - that's a win for everyone!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 13, 2022)

rksquire said:



			Who knew the extra motivation McIlroy needed was a rebel tour and a rivalry with a 67 year old Aussie!

The golf, the crowd and the fact he won makes it an excellent event; slightly unfortunate in my view that -10, -8s, -6s etc. were so achievable on the final day of a 'prestigious' event but possibly that meant for a more entertaining finish.

If it gives him the extra impetus he needs I'm all for it, I'm just slightly surprised one of the first things that pops into his head is taking a pop at Norman - LIVing rent free in Rory's head?  But if it fires him up, great! 

Up to 3rd in the world, he's still the poster boy for the Tour (sorry Scottie Schuffler!), so they'll all be hoping he brings that wedge game to the US Open - especially when there will 'others' in attendance. 

What price Rory & Thomas battling it out with BDC and DJ come Sunday - that's a win for everyone!
		
Click to expand...

Rory is the lapdog of the PGA tour, has been for years 

If DJ , reed , Phil or bryson finish above him at the usopen this will be another foot in mouth moment 

Much like his "the fairways are so wide" moment 

Just focus on your golf.. tones of ability ..


----------



## JamesR (Jun 13, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



*Rory is the lapdog of the PGA tour, *has been for years
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 13, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Rory is the lapdog of the PGA tour, has been for years

If DJ , reed , Phil or bryson finish above him at the usopen this will be another foot in mouth moment

Much like his "the fairways are so wide" moment

Just focus on your golf.. tones of ability ..
		
Click to expand...

🤦‍♂️

Getting a bit silly now isn’t it


----------



## Swango1980 (Jun 13, 2022)

rksquire said:



			Who knew the extra motivation McIlroy needed was a rebel tour and a rivalry with a 67 year old Aussie!

The golf, the crowd and the fact he won makes it an excellent event; *slightly unfortunate in my view that -10, -8s, -6s etc. were so achievable on the final day of a 'prestigious' event but possibly that meant for a more entertaining finish*.

If it gives him the extra impetus he needs I'm all for it, I'm just slightly surprised one of the first things that pops into his head is taking a pop at Norman - LIVing rent free in Rory's head?  But if it fires him up, great! 

Up to 3rd in the world, he's still the poster boy for the Tour (sorry Scottie Schuffler!), so they'll all be hoping he brings that wedge game to the US Open - especially when there will 'others' in attendance. 

What price Rory & Thomas battling it out with BDC and DJ come Sunday - that's a win for everyone!
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they set it up to make it easier for players to get birdies, knowing that the US Open is next week. Traditionally, the US Open is set up extremely tough, so they maybe wanted to have a bit of contrast of players scoring well one week, and then really having to battle it out next week.


----------



## fundy (Jun 13, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Rory is the lapdog of the PGA tour, has been for years

If DJ , reed , Phil or bryson finish above him at the usopen this will be *another foot in mouth moment*

Much like his "the fairways are so wide" moment

Just focus on your golf.. tones of ability ..
		
Click to expand...


oh the irony


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 13, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Rory is the lapdog of the PGA tour, has been for years

If DJ , reed , Phil or bryson finish above him at the usopen this will be another foot in mouth moment

Much like his "the fairways are so wide" moment

Just focus on your golf.. tones of ability ..
		
Click to expand...

If that would be a foot in the mouth moment for Rory. What do you consider the performance of the “big” LIV stars to have been at the weekend?

I’ll be suprised if any of them make the cut. 
Shall we make this interesting? I’ll give £5 to a charity of your choice for each one of four you mention that makes the cut at the US open. And an additional £5 for each one that finishes above Rory.


----------



## Leftitshort (Jun 13, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			🤦‍♂️

Getting a bit silly now isn’t it
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t he.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 13, 2022)

What a load of crap about Rory. He supports the PGA Tour, unlike some of the other ingrates, and it has made him and most of the others very wealthy. He is nobody’s lapdog.

Greg Norman has always had a massive chip on his shoulder that he wasn’t given the respect he thought he deserved. But he was given the respect he earned.

If some of those players beat Rory next week, so what. I doubt any of the LIV revels will win it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 13, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			If that would be a foot in the mouth moment for Rory. What do you consider the performance of the “big” LIV stars to have been at the weekend?

I’ll be suprised if any of them make the cut.
Shall we make this interesting? I’ll give £5 to a charity of your choice for each one of four you mention that makes the cut at the US open. And an additional £5 for each one that finishes above Rory.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst that sounds fantastic.. what's the reverse bet?


----------



## Swango1980 (Jun 13, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Rory is the lapdog of the PGA tour, has been for years

*If DJ , reed , Phil or bryson finish above him at the usopen this will be another foot in mouth moment*

Much like his "the fairways are so wide" moment

Just focus on your golf.. tones of ability ..
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much anybody could beat anybody on any given week. DJ, Reed, Phil and Bryson have all showed they are top players in the past, and are still likely to have great performances in the future, some longer terms than others. If they beat Rory next week, it really means nothing. Just like if someone like Ryan Palmer, Robert MacIntyre or Matt Kucher finished above Rory (no idea if they are playing, just picked some random names from further down the world rankings list).

In general, Rory McIlroy might be considered the most popular golfers on the planet. His natural ability sets him apart from most, but he also seems to get less hate than other top players like Bryson. He is almost in a position that, if Justin Thomas, DJ or Spieth were coming down the stretch in contention to win a Major, the US fans would still have a soft spot for Rory if he was also in contention. There are probably few non-US players that would earn the same level of respect.

What I would find interesting would be if Rory and DJ, Bryson or Phil were going head to head next Sunday for the US Open. How would the US fans behave, many of whom I am sure are supporters of the PGA Tour. Would many of them be fully behind Rory, and actually actively jeer the US LIV players?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 13, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Pretty much anybody could beat anybody on any given week. DJ, Reed, Phil and Bryson have all showed they are top players in the past, and are still likely to have great performances in the future, some longer terms than others. If they beat Rory next week, it really means nothing. Just like if someone like Ryan Palmer, Robert MacIntyre or Matt Kucher finished above Rory (no idea if they are playing, just picked some random names from further down the world rankings list).

In general, Rory McIlroy might be considered the most popular golfers on the planet. His natural ability sets him apart from most, but he also seems to get less hate than other top players like Bryson. He is almost in a position that, if Justin Thomas, DJ or Spieth were coming down the stretch in contention to win a Major, the US fans would still have a soft spot for Rory if he was also in contention. There are probably few non-US players that would earn the same level of respect.

What I would find interesting would be if Rory and DJ, Bryson or Phil were going head to head next Sunday for the US Open. How would the US fans behave, many of whom I am sure are supporters of the PGA Tour. Would many of them be fully behind Rory, and actually actively jeer the US LIV players?
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it mainly over here the outrage compared? I'm not sure the Americans care much about it all they will still watch


----------



## Ethan (Jun 13, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Isn't it mainly over here the outrage compared? I'm not sure the Americans care much about it all they will still watch
		
Click to expand...

Wait until there is a US event. I think you'll hear a bit more.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 13, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Whilst that sounds fantastic.. what's the reverse bet?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jun 13, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Isn't it mainly over here the outrage compared? I'm not sure the Americans care much about it all they will still watch
		
Click to expand...

No idea what the US reception is. You hear US pundits / commentators being critical. Yes, they are loyal to the PGA, but surely they still have influence over the US fans?

However, you won't hear negativity from fans attending the LIV events, given that they went to the effort of going there. However, we will probably get a really good idea when LIV players play in a non-LIV event, and what sort of reaction fans give them.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 13, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			No idea what the US reception is. You hear US pundits / commentators being critical. Yes, they are loyal to the PGA, but surely they still have influence over the US fans?

However, you won't hear negativity from fans attending the LIV events, given that they went to the effort of going there. However, we will probably get a really good idea when LIV players play in a non-LIV event, and what sort of reaction fans give them.
		
Click to expand...

Thursday has the potential to quite...lively shall we say....


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 13, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			No idea what the US reception is. You hear US pundits / commentators being critical. Yes, they are loyal to the PGA, but surely they still have influence over the US fans?

However, you won't hear negativity from fans attending the LIV events, given that they went to the effort of going there. However, we will probably get a really good idea when LIV players play in a non-LIV event, and what sort of reaction fans give them.
		
Click to expand...

Of more interest is the fact Grayson Murray and Kevin Na have lockers next to each other.

There could be some fireworks with this one given their history....


----------



## Ethan (Jun 13, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Thursday has the potential to quite...lively shall we say....
		
Click to expand...

It is in Boston, gonna be lively anyway.


----------



## IainP (Jun 13, 2022)

This is from a different thread


Beezerk said:



			We’ve got almost three weeks grace until the next LIV golf spat starts 😂
		
Click to expand...

Afraid that was never going to be the case!
Oddly there there seems to be a fair bit of 'side taking' both ways rather than 'wait & see'.
Expect the media will be full of it in the US Open build up.


----------



## IainP (Jun 16, 2022)

US Open underway then. Already regretting not backing Morikawa 😅.
Early days


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 16, 2022)

IainP said:



			US Open underway then. Already regretting not backing Morikawa 😅.
Early days
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. Last major I regretted not backing Zalatoris, so made sure I corrected my mistake this time.

Oh look he's 2 over already.


----------



## IainP (Jun 16, 2022)

Bit of 1st round frustration boiling over for Rory & Rahm there


----------



## ger147 (Jun 16, 2022)

IainP said:



			Bit of 1st round frustration boiling over for Rory & Rahm there
		
Click to expand...

A brand new bunker raking technique there from Rory, you have to love innovation...


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Jun 16, 2022)

ger147 said:



			A brand new bunker raking technique there from Rory, you have to love innovation...
		
Click to expand...

Think Rory was helping the ground staff with essential bunker maintenance!


----------



## ger147 (Jun 16, 2022)

Scoobiesnax said:



			Think Rory was helping the ground staff with essential bunker maintenance!
		
Click to expand...

He should do it more often, has played very well since his wee strop.


----------



## Depreston (Jun 16, 2022)

Shame Phil’s struggling like


----------



## IainP (Jun 16, 2022)

Expect Horsfield's whiff chip will do the rounds on the t'internet 😲


----------



## IainP (Jun 16, 2022)

Ironically the 'Rolex hour' may be the best piece of advertising in recent times


----------



## sunshine (Jun 18, 2022)

ger147 said:



			A brand new bunker raking technique there from Rory, you have to love innovation...
		
Click to expand...

He’s had a lesson from Sergio Garcia


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 18, 2022)

This is proper US Open now. Everyone making an absolute horlix of it. 🤣


----------



## IainP (Jun 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah. Last major I regretted not backing Zalatoris, so made sure I corrected my mistake this time.

Oh look he's 2 over already.
		
Click to expand...

You'll be feeling a little better now...


----------



## Backsticks (Jun 18, 2022)

Its a bad course, and a mess of a tournament as a result. I thought the USGA had gotten over their illconceived notion of beating par should win, and the uncontrollable lottery dense rough so close to greens. But this is back to the bad old days. Greens they cannot hold. And the straight edge between the first cut of the apron and the second cut of rough is really really really really bad as a golf course design point. Its crazy to expect people missing a green by a yard to have a ball run up to but not into a vertical wall of grass that the clubhead has to pass through. They could keep those rough depths if they wish, but need to one, start them further from grees, two, chamfer the transition.
Disappointed, USGA.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 18, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Its a bad course, and a mess of a tournament as a result. I thought the USGA had gotten over their illconceived notion of beating par should win, and the uncontrollable lottery dense rough so close to greens. But this is back to the bad old days. Greens they cannot hold. And the straight edge between the first cut of the apron and the second cut of rough is really really really really bad as a golf course design point. Its crazy to expect people missing a green by a yard to have a ball run up to but not into a vertical wall of grass that the clubhead has to pass through. They could keep those rough depths if they wish, but need to one, start them further from grees, two, chamfer the transition.
Disappointed, USGA.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a great course, and it’s creating a brilliant leaderboard.


----------



## IainP (Jun 18, 2022)

Fitzpatrick has looked very solid so far, be interesting how he starts tomorrow


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2022)

McIlroy's putting has been nothing short of unbelievable. How he must wish some of them were for birdie instead of all pars!


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 19, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			This is proper US Open now. Everyone making an absolute horlix of it. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

So it won't find the 'best' player then. Just the player least affected by the over-tough conditions!


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2022)

some drop Mcilroy has got at 18 there


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 19, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			So it won't find the 'best' player then. Just the player least affected by the over-tough conditions!
		
Click to expand...

The test will find the player best able to play what's in front of them. Fitzpatrick has had 14 birdies, so it's not as if it's not gettable despite it being hard.


----------



## Backsticks (Jun 19, 2022)

It will find the luckiest player playing whats in front of them. There is too much of a random element in this course, where the problem presented from a small mistake has a wide range of difficulty, for effectively the same level of error. It is not finding, and will not find, the best golfer this week. A good course has its penalising element generally proportional to the magnitude of the mistake. That finds the best golfer.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 19, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			It will find the luckiest player playing whats in front of them. There is too much of a random element in this course, where the problem presented from a small mistake has a wide range of difficulty, for effectively the same level of error. It is not finding, and will not find, the best golfer this week. A good course has its penalising element generally proportional to the magnitude of the mistake. That finds the best golfer.
		
Click to expand...

Hit fairways and greens, no need for luck.
Dahman was joint leader after 2 rounds. He hit the most fairways and greens.
Simple.


----------



## Backsticks (Jun 19, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Hit fairways and greens, no need for luck.
Dahman was joint leader after 2 rounds. He hit the most fairways and greens.
Simple.
		
Click to expand...

It isnt that simple, and just hit fairways and greens is too idealised. Players will miss. All of them. And very often on this course. And when they are walking up to a spin-the-roulette-wheel difficult of the shortgame shot presented to them, and playing a shot that is as much hit and hope, not one they are used and skilled at playing, we see a random rather than skill rewarding, result. Taking it to the absurd, you could have all bunkers so deep it is truly impossible to get out of them. It wouldnt be a defence of the courses merits to just say - dont hit it into a bunker. This courses faults are of course more subtle than that. But it is a bad weakness.Todays winner will be a US Open champion no question. But a major should be finding the most worthy winner playing the highest level of golf over 4 days. This one it too much, play your best golf - but spin the lotto wheel as well.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 19, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			It isnt that simple, and just hit fairways and greens is too idealised. Players will miss. All of them. And very often on this course. And when they are walking up to a spin-the-roulette-wheel difficult of the shortgame shot presented to them, and playing a shot that is as much hit and hope, not one they are used and skilled at playing, we see a random rather than skill rewarding, result. Taking it to the absurd, you could have all bunkers so deep it is truly impossible to get out of them. It wouldnt be a defence of the courses merits to just say - dont hit it into a bunker. This courses faults are of course more subtle than that. But it is a bad weakness.Todays winner will be a US Open champion no question. But a major should be finding the most worthy winner playing the highest level of golf over 4 days. This one it too much, play your best golf - but spin the lotto wheel as well.
		
Click to expand...

So you don’t think the Open finds the player who plays to the highest level over 4 days?
After all, Links golf gives all sorts of unfair bounces!


----------



## Backsticks (Jun 19, 2022)

JamesR said:



			So you don’t think the Open finds the player who plays to the highest level over 4 days?
After all, Links golf gives all sorts of unfair bounces!
		
Click to expand...

I think it does find the best player. Links golf is homogenious within itself. There is a skill and range of shot type and shotmaking that is established since centuries to play it. And the bounces, while unpredictable to some degree balance out much better for and against all players. The problem with this US O0en setup is a penalty variation that is too steep, and demanding hit-and-hope shots of players to a level that they cannot control.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 19, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			I think it does find the best player.
		
Click to expand...

Just the US Open - fewest shots hit as a result of playing the best golf. 
Hit fairways, hit greens & hole putts.
And if you don’t do the former, learn how to get up & down.
That’s the aim of golf.


----------



## Backsticks (Jun 19, 2022)

Exactly. My point is that. Getting up amd down there is as much luck, as skill. There is always a luck element in golf. But that setup tilts the balance further away from skill.
In no universe is having a sheer step of grass a foot off a green a fair design feature, either to test golfing skill, or to find a worthy major champion


----------



## JamesR (Jun 19, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Exactly. My point is that. Getting up amd down there is as much luck, as skill. There is always a luck element in golf. But that setup tilts the balance further away from skill.
In no universe is having a sheer step of grass a foot off a green a fair design feature, either to test golfing skill, or to find a worthy major champion
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, ‘cause you don’t have long rough near greens on links courses do you!
I must advise Aberdovey they had it wrong when I was there the other week.


----------



## IainP (Jun 19, 2022)

Not sure what the fuss is about, -4 round already in, and birdies dropping around the course 😄😉


----------



## Imurg (Jun 19, 2022)

For such a great driver of the ball, Rory doesn't half hit some crap ones too....


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2022)

Imurg said:



			For such a great driver of the ball, Rory doesn't half hit some crap ones too....
		
Click to expand...


I loved the post I saw yesterday that joked hes the first person in a major to hit it into the same grandstand from 2 different holes


----------



## Imurg (Jun 19, 2022)

fundy said:



			I loved the post I saw yesterday that joked hes the first person in a major to hit it into the same grandstand from 2 different holes 

Click to expand...

That was quality banter...


----------



## IainP (Jun 19, 2022)

Good leaderboard.
Anyone else going for a Hardy - McCarthy play off? 😉


----------



## ger147 (Jun 19, 2022)

Classic major back 9 coming up. Still anyone in the top 6 can win this.


----------



## IainP (Jun 19, 2022)

ger147 said:



			Classic major back 9 coming up. Still anyone in the top 6 can win this.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, good stuff.
Rory has made too many bogeys.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 19, 2022)

IainP said:



			Yep, good stuff.
Rory has made too many bogeys.
		
Click to expand...

He's so frustrating to watch. 
And those bloody spectators following Scheffler, annoying!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 19, 2022)

IainP said:



			Good leaderboard.
Anyone else going for a Hardy - McCarthy play off? 😉
		
Click to expand...

No, I’ve got money on Fitzy and Zalatoris lol 🤞🏻


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 19, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Exactly. My point is that. Getting up amd down there is as much luck, as skill. There is always a luck element in golf. But that setup tilts the balance further away from skill.
In no universe is having a sheer step of grass a foot off a green a fair design feature, either to test golfing skill, or to find a worthy major champion
		
Click to expand...

For all my 'criticism' of other aspects, I think this is one that IS fair. The players can see the danger and make a decision as to whether to take that run-off on or not. If they do and get it wrong, they've only got themselves to blame - even if the pin is relatively close to that slope. There's probably as many shots lost by the '2nd rank' players from poor decisions as from poor execution, though some of those could well be when trying to 'force' their play to catch leaders.


----------



## IainP (Jun 19, 2022)

So is Morikawa the new 'Rory in a major' ?
😁😉😆


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2022)

IainP said:



			So is Morikawa the new 'Rory in a major' ?
😁😉😆
		
Click to expand...


Hideki says hold my beer


----------



## Jason.H (Jun 19, 2022)

IainP said:



			So is Morikawa the new 'Rory in a major' ?
😁😉😆
		
Click to expand...

Morikawa shot 77 in 3rd round. The other 3 rounds were great so he’s finding some form


----------



## IainP (Jun 19, 2022)

Really liking how each player has had a dodgy patch at some point and had to battle back.
Much more relatable!


----------



## IainP (Jun 20, 2022)

Two major winners from Sheffield within a decade! 👏
Ay up who'd have thunk it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 23, 2022)

Pretty good round from Rory today - nice solid 62 , his drive on the last was pretty special


----------



## SatchFan (Jun 23, 2022)

Hardly shabby from Xander.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 23, 2022)

Halfway through R1 of the KPMG Women's PGA and the scoring average of those who have finished is about 76 (+4)
I G Chun has just gone round in 64.....-8
Leading by 7 shots already.....


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jun 23, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Halfway through R1 of the KPMG Women's PGA and the scoring average of those who have finished is about 76 (+4)
I G Chun has just gone round in 64.....-8
Leading by 7 shots already.....

Click to expand...

I came to comment the same, rare do you see that sort of early lead advantage. Must have been some round.


----------



## IainP (Jun 23, 2022)

Travelers  - some low scores as mentioned,  Laird also with 63.
Spieth having a struggle though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538713307124727808
classy


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538713307124727808
classy
		
Click to expand...


Ahh I bet he says that to all the parents of guys he finishes 2nd to!


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jun 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Ahh I bet he says that to all the parents of guys he finishes 2nd to!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, he's basically said all the other parents of everyone else in the field aren't as good. Way to kick them whilst they're down; they've already had to watch their child fail that week.

[For the avoidance of doubt, all said tongue in cheek]


----------



## IainP (Jun 24, 2022)

Wow  some hole for Rory 😲


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 24, 2022)

IainP said:



			Wow  some hole for Rory 😲
		
Click to expand...

Looks like he’s turned into one of us🤣


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jun 24, 2022)

Rory 🤣
Edit: Rory again 🤣


----------



## BrianM (Jun 24, 2022)

I'm feeling a bit better about my game tonight and that's saying something


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jun 24, 2022)

Does he know what day it is? Rory usually saves this stuff for a Sunday.


----------



## hovis (Jun 24, 2022)

Blimey. What melt down


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 24, 2022)

Can’t believe how mentally weak this guy is for a top class sportsman


----------



## JamesR (Jun 24, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Does he know what day it is? Rory usually saves this stuff for a Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

I thought he always had a pointlessly low round on a Sunday 🤔


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2022)

JamesR said:



			I thought he always had a pointlessly low round on a Sunday 🤔
		
Click to expand...

If he's out of contention, sure, -6 round and finish 3rd. If he's in the running, disappointing +2. Regular as clockwork.


----------



## RRidges (Jun 25, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pretty good round from Rory today - nice solid 62 , his drive on the last was pretty special
		
Click to expand...

He had a completely weird round today though!
Almost 'excited' to see what might happen over the weekend.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 25, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			If he's out of contention, sure, -6 round and finish 3rd. If he's in the running, disappointing +2. Regular as clockwork.
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure that one day he’ll figure it out & become a decent player.


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 25, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Can’t believe how mentally weak this guy is for a top class sportsman
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. There will always be those who defend him and remind us what a great player he is, but the guy repeatedly blows up and wastes his enormous talent. He should be world number one by a mile, and whilst he has plenty of wins under his belt, he should have had many, many more.

His 12th hole last night was a classic case in point. OOB from the tee, followed by an equally wild drive. Pulls his approach into a horrible spot, escapes and then duffs his chip. Mistake, compounded by mistake - that’s the sort of golf you expect of a handicap golfer, not one of the world’s elite, and certainly not whilst leading a tournament by one.

He may still be playing some great golf. But it’s punctuated by filth. And that’s not down to a lack of talent, but mental frailty.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jun 25, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Totally agree. There will always be those who defend him and remind us what a great player he is, but the guy repeatedly blows up and wastes his enormous talent. He should be world number one by a mile, and whilst he has plenty of wins under his belt, he should have had many, many more.

His 12th hole last night was a classic case in point. OOB from the tee, followed by an equally wild drive. Pulls his approach into a horrible spot, escapes and then duffs his chip. Mistake, compounded by mistake - that’s the sort of golf you expect of a handicap golfer, not one of the world’s elite, and certainly not whilst leading a tournament by one.

He may still be playing some great golf. But it’s punctuated by filth. And that’s not down to a lack of talent, *but mental frailty*.
		
Click to expand...


He even acknowledged that last year when he spoke about how Bryson had got in his head with distance, which he had started chasing. Rory has always been long off the tee, and had no need to try and push for more - it resulted in a fairly long spell of mediocre performances from him. Glad to see him back to playing goog golf, but that 8 yesterday was woefull.


----------



## IainP (Jun 25, 2022)

Seems Kokrak did an amateur style NR. Thinned shot over last green, after some faffing about just walked to car and left!

Has set the rumour mill going, but that's for the other thread.
https://thecomeback.com/golf/jason-kokrak-pga-tour-liv-league-travelers-championship.html


----------



## Imurg (Jun 25, 2022)

IainP said:



			Seems Kokrak did an amateur style NR. Thinned shot over last green, after some faffing about just walked to car and left!

Has set the rumour mill going, but that's for the other thread.
https://thecomeback.com/golf/jason-kokrak-pga-tour-liv-league-travelers-championship.html

Click to expand...

Classy...really professional...LIV  can have him.....he'll find out he can play crap there too..


----------



## Skypilot (Jun 25, 2022)

Yes, Rory's military style tee shots are driving me bonkers.
Left, left, left right left. Agh.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jun 25, 2022)

IainP said:



			Seems Kokrak did an amateur style NR. Thinned shot over last green, after some faffing about just walked to car and left!

Has set the rumour mill going, but that's for the other thread.
https://thecomeback.com/golf/jason-kokrak-pga-tour-liv-league-travelers-championship.html

Click to expand...

He also had a 5 (FIVE!) putt 7 on a par 5 on the back 9.

I would be inclined to suggest he had lost his mind 😂


----------



## Swango1980 (Jun 25, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Totally agree. There will always be those who defend him and remind us what a great player he is, but the guy repeatedly blows up and wastes his enormous talent. He should be world number one by a mile, and whilst he has plenty of wins under his belt, he should have had many, many more.

His 12th hole last night was a classic case in point. OOB from the tee, followed by an equally wild drive. Pulls his approach into a horrible spot, escapes and then duffs his chip. Mistake, compounded by mistake - that’s the sort of golf you expect of a handicap golfer, not one of the world’s elite, and certainly not whilst leading a tournament by one.

He may still be playing some great golf. But it’s punctuated by filth. And that’s not down to a lack of talent, but mental frailty.
		
Click to expand...

I sort of agree, although I often wonder how he'd get on if he had a top caddy?

Every other player I watch, they have a full conference over every single shot, except a tap in putt. The caddy will often be the one to, after getting the exact yardage, determining what club and what type of shot to play. The player then just needs to confirm they are comfortable, then execute.

However, when I watch McIlroy, it appears he just pretty much makes his own mind up what he'll do. Harry Diamond, his caddy, may give him the yardage, but then just let's him get on with it. Maybe he gets away with it on nice calm days most of the time, but when there is a bit of breeze, you almost want someone to tell you what shot to play. If they are worth their salt, and you are a top class player who can execute a shot more often than not, it just removed any doubt during your swing. 

Also, a lot of caddies are excellent readers of a green. Not sure McIlroy or his caddy are quite at that level, so maybe he missed more putts than he should. Not much wrong with his stroke.

When he had his 8 yesterday, would love to know if that would have happened if Billy Foster was on the bag? Even before his first drive, given it was ob left, I'm sure a top caddy would recommend a shot that virtually eliminates the left side out. Or, at least, help the player keep their head after a bad shot. McIlroy might counter the argument to say he just likes to free flow with golf and take ownership more of the decisions. It is also nice to have a good mate living with you when you are on the road I guess.

However, maybe McIlroy isn't so weak minded as any other typical player. He just doesn't have a caddy who plays an active role in the decision making. So, when he inevitably hits a bad shot, he only had himself to blame and he doesn't have a caddy who is as good as others at getting his head back in the moment.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jun 25, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			I sort of agree, although I often wonder how he'd get on if he had a top caddy?

Every other player I watch, they have a full conference over every single shot, except a tap in putt. The caddy will often be the one to, after getting the exact yardage, determining what club and what type of shot to play. The player then just needs to confirm they are comfortable, then execute.

However, when I watch McIlroy, it appears he just pretty much makes his own mind up what he'll do. Harry Diamond, his caddy, may give him the yardage, but then just let's him get on with it. Maybe he gets away with it on nice calm days most of the time, but when there is a bit of breeze, you almost want someone to tell you what shot to play. If they are worth their salt, and you are a top class player who can execute a shot more often than not, it just removed any doubt during your swing.

Also, a lot of caddies are excellent readers of a green. Not sure McIlroy or his caddy are quite at that level, so maybe he missed more putts than he should. Not much wrong with his stroke.

When he had his 8 yesterday, would love to know if that would have happened if Billy Foster was on the bag? Even before his first drive, given it was ob left, I'm sure a top caddy would recommend a shot that virtually eliminates the left side out. Or, at least, help the player keep their head after a bad shot. McIlroy might counter the argument to say he just likes to free flow with golf and take ownership more of the decisions. It is also nice to have a good mate living with you when you are on the road I guess.

However, maybe McIlroy isn't so weak minded as any other typical player. He just doesn't have a caddy who plays an active role in the decision making. So, when he inevitably hits a bad shot, he only had himself to blame and he doesn't have a caddy who is as good as others at getting his head back in the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Came here to say this and I agree.

There's no way any of the veteran caddies on the tour allow Mcilroy make an 8 from that situation (even accepting that 4 of the shots he hit were dreadful by tour standards and it's difficult to account for that).

What Rory did off the tee was his own fault, and nothing to do with his caddy, but I think when he's in that right hand rough an experienced caddy says "front of the green or just short, get out of here with a 6" and keeps him within touching distance of the lead.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 25, 2022)

Rory off to Liv soon now his career is on the slippery slope.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 25, 2022)

Rory would be lucky to win the club champs at the moment


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 25, 2022)

Just had a look to see if the same stuff was said when Rory was winning the Canadian Open 🤔

It almost as if some look forward to seeing him play badly 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BrianM (Jun 25, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just had a look to see if the same stuff was said when Rory was winning the Canadian Open 🤔

It almost as if some look forward to seeing him play badly 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Lighten up Phil, it's light hearted humour when he had a nightmare at the second, that's normally me every hole!!
Rory is world class, no doubt about it and no better player when he's 'on it' in my opinion.
Pour yourself a dram and chill out!!


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 26, 2022)

For anyone who thinks using a 3 wood for safety is a good idea. Go watch the video of Rory making his quad.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 26, 2022)

According to Austin Johnson, in an interview I think last year, Harry Diamond is a very highly rated caddy, who would walk straight onto another big name bag, if he were to split from Rory.


----------



## Backsticks (Jun 26, 2022)

JamesR said:



			According to Austin Johnson, in an interview I think last year, Harry Diamond is a very highly rated caddy, who would walk straight onto another big name bag, if he were to split from Rory.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly thats what he should do, and let Rory establish fresh caddy-playet relationship with someone new.
I dont think its really a caddy issue though with Rory. Its in his own head.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 26, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Possibly thats what he should do, and let Rory establish fresh caddy-playet relationship with someone new.
I dont think its really a caddy issue though with Rory. Its in his own head.
		
Click to expand...

Why would that be necessary?
Rory has returned to the no2 in the OWGR with Harry, and won several events!


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 26, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Why would that be necessary?
Rory has returned to the no2 in the OWGR with Harry, and won several events!
		
Click to expand...

Not bad for a washed up mentally fragile player?


----------



## SatchFan (Jun 26, 2022)

Away from Rory "if only" McIlroy, the Travelers should be on for a close finish tonight and the LPGA event is getting interesting.


----------



## Backsticks (Jun 26, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Not bad for a washed up mentally fragile player?
		
Click to expand...

Its good indeed. But always the sense with him that there is so much more.
Whats he got to lose by switching caddy? Nothing. He may as well take a shot in the hope it triggers something better. Most unlikely to drop him backward in the rankings.
With Rorys record, only one thing matters. Majors. The prime of his career has been barren. Its an underachievement.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 26, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Its good indeed. But always the sense with him that there is so much more.
Whats he got to lose by switching caddy? Nothing. He may as well take a shot in the hope it triggers something better. Most unlikely to drop him backward in the rankings.
With Rorys record, only one thing matters. Majors. The prime of his career has been barren. Its an underachievement.
		
Click to expand...

Most golfers “underachieve”. It’s the nature of the game. It’s not like tennis with it’s seeding, or snooker.
On day 1 each player is pitted against 150 or so other players, of which half have a good chance of winning.
Only really Tiger in recent times hasn’t underachieved.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 26, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Most golfers “underachieve”. It’s the nature of the game. It’s not like tennis with it’s seeding, or snooker.
On day 1 each player is pitted against 150 or so other players, of which half have a good chance of winning.
Only really Tiger in recent times hasn’t underachieved.
		
Click to expand...

James when people keep going on that Rory on his day is the best player in the world they might be right.
However with his natural talent he has seriously underachieved.
No major in 8 years is ridiculous for a guy with his talent,so why is this?.
In my opinion he’s mentally not strong enough.
Sometimes when the going gets tough he capitulated,his demeanour changes and we can all see it.
Going from bounding up the fairways to slumping over his clubs.
There’s no doubting his ability so it must be something else.
Funny how someone was saying Brooks was waining but funnily enough Rory isn’t.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 26, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			James when people keep going on that Rory on his day is the best player in the world they might be right.
However with his natural talent he has seriously underachieved.
No major in 8 years is ridiculous for a guy with his talent,so why is this?.
In my opinion he’s mentally not strong enough.
Sometimes when the going gets tough he capitulated,his demeanour changes and we can all see it.
Going from bounding up the fairways to slumping over his clubs.
There’s no doubting his ability so it must be something else.
Funny how someone was saying Brooks was waining but funnily enough Rory isn’t.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with most of what you say Tony.
But as I say, the game is stuffed with failures.
DJ only has 2 majors, Scott & Day only had 1, Brooks has hardly won any non-majors, Mickleson never got to no1, Westwood and so many others have no majors.

But Rory seems to be the only one who is dissected, critiqued and told to change this that it the other.

It’s harder to find over achievers; Harrington, Kaymer maybe


----------



## fundy (Jun 26, 2022)

JamesR said:



			I agree with most of what you say Tony.
But as I say, the game is stuffed with failures.
DJ only has 2 majors, Scott & Day only had 1, Brooks has hardly won any non-majors, Mickleson never got to no1, Westwood and so many others have no majors.

But Rory seems to be the only one who is dissected, critiqued and told to change this that it the other.

It’s harder to find over achievers; Harrington, Kaymer maybe
		
Click to expand...


that or the definition of failures is wrong


----------



## JamesR (Jun 26, 2022)

fundy said:



			that or the definition of failures is wrong 

Click to expand...

May be not failures, but that is how much of the criticism of McIlroy comes across.
Underachiever would have been better wording.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jun 26, 2022)

JamesR said:



			I agree with most of what you say Tony.
But as I say, the game is stuffed with failures.
DJ only has 2 majors, Scott & Day only had 1, Brooks has hardly won any non-majors, Mickleson never got to no1, Westwood and so many others have no majors.

But Rory seems to be the only one who is dissected, critiqued and told to change this that it the other.

It’s harder to find over achievers; Harrington, Kaymer maybe
		
Click to expand...

But, the reason McIlroy is dissected so much is because it is generally considered he is so much better than his results suggest. I guess most would put him ahead of the likes of DJ, Brooks, etc. 

However, he seems to be the one player who is guilty of having mad moments. Making bad decisions and having mental failures, and effectively ending his chances of winning in an instant. He also doesn't seem to have as much discussion with his caddy before each shot, and I think McIlroy generally chooses the type of shot he will play. Whereas most other players look to their caddy to tell them what should be done. 

It is all hypothetical, we'll never know. Can't see him ditching his best mate.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 26, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			But, the reason McIlroy is dissected so much is because it is generally considered he is so much better than his results suggest. I guess most would put him ahead of the likes of DJ, Brooks, etc. 

However, he seems to be the one player who is guilty of having mad moments. Making bad decisions and having mental failures, and effectively ending his chances of winning in an instant. He also doesn't seem to have as much discussion with his caddy before each shot, and I think McIlroy generally chooses the type of shot he will play. Whereas most other players look to their caddy to tell them what should be done. 

It is all hypothetical, we'll never know. Can't see him ditching his best mate.
		
Click to expand...

When he won in Canada he had another mate on the bag, as Harry was at home.
Rory, like Tiger, makes his own decisions. But that’s not to say there isn’t discussion. 
I’d rather see that than the Bones/Mickleson combo talking forever before a shot.


----------



## fundy (Jun 26, 2022)

JamesR said:



			May be not failures, but that is how much of the criticism of McIlroy comes across.
Underachiever would have been better wording.
		
Click to expand...

Id still be arguing the point lol. Over expectation of whats achievable (for anyone bar Tiger) might be a better desription imho


----------



## sunshine (Jun 26, 2022)

Rory implodes, it must be the caddy’s fault 🤦‍♂️

I think many of you are over estimating the impact that a caddy has on the top players.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 26, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Rory implodes, it must be the caddy’s fault 🤦‍♂️

I think many of you are over estimating the impact that a caddy has on the top players.
		
Click to expand...

He needs a legend of caddying like Billy Foster, whose players have won him a whole major.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jun 26, 2022)

Ive only watched professional tour golf for the past 3 years or so, so I've not got the informed opinion of others here but from my perspective I think the reason Rory gets talked about more than others with regards to "under achieving" is two fold.

A - his natural talent - when he's on song he's head and shoulders above others so it never seems like he's lived up to his huge potential.

B - he literally shows glimpses of this talent most tournaments. Whereas others will have a bad few tournaments and just fade into obscurity with a bad run of form, going under the radar. Rory seems to have the habit of absolutely lighting it up for one round a tournament and making you remember he's there.


----------



## IanM (Jun 26, 2022)

European Tour just had a good finish... Was Li great or "lucky?"  

Can't decide


----------



## JamieB (Jun 26, 2022)

IanM said:



			European Tour just had a good finish... Was Li great or "lucky?" 

Can't decide  

Click to expand...

The play off was definitely lucky. Could have hit 2 trees with his drive, in the water twice with his approach and the chip …..
Maybe the play off question could be, Was Li showing off or lucky?🤣
Entertaining all the same


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 26, 2022)

Lexi Thompson’s putting gives me the heebie-jeebies.


----------



## IainP (Jun 26, 2022)

Thorbjornsen playing so well!


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jun 26, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Lexi Thompson’s putting gives me the heebie-jeebies.
		
Click to expand...

It was pretty hard to watch even after getting the birdie to go two clear. That and her chip on the par 5 just seemed so shakey.

Tough course, and drama to the finish but i don't think today was a great showcase of the quality the ladies often bring or the speed of play which is still an issue. Shame really but worthy winner given that opening round.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 26, 2022)

fundy said:



			that or the definition of failures is wrong 

Click to expand...




BiMGuy said:



			Lexi Thompson’s putting gives me the heebie-jeebies.
		
Click to expand...

Great win by Min Gee Chun, what a lovely player!


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 26, 2022)

@fundy, I don't know why your post was quoted, wasn't even anything to do with the ladies golf! 🤔


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 26, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



@fundy, I don't know why your post was quoted, wasn't even anything to do with the ladies golf! 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Generally means you quoted it earlier on, but changed your mind and didn't reply - however the forum saves your reply as a draft so it was still there in the reply box.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 26, 2022)

Interesting last couple of holes coming up....


----------



## IainP (Jun 26, 2022)

Enjoyed watching Theegala, actually backed Xander before tourney started so slightly torn...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2022)

Theegala has threatened and come close a few times this year - is this the time he breaks through


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jun 26, 2022)

What's he done


----------



## Crow (Jun 26, 2022)

What a Horlicks....


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jun 26, 2022)

If only he had Harry Diamond on the bag


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2022)

Ouch - that’s just a lack of maturity and experience there , wrong club off the tee then poor in the bunker


----------



## Swango1980 (Jun 26, 2022)

Ok, before we think about changing McIlroy's caddy, Theegala might want to get in their and change his first.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Generally means you quoted it earlier on, but changed your mind and didn't reply - however the forum saves your reply as a draft so it was still there in the reply box.
		
Click to expand...

That's weird, I read the post but didn't even think about replying to it.


----------



## IanM (Jun 27, 2022)

Harrington wins the Senior PGA!


----------



## BrianM (Jun 27, 2022)

IanM said:



			Harrington wins the Senior PGA!
		
Click to expand...

He made some clutch putts as well under some pressure.


----------



## Slab (Jun 29, 2022)

Teams are out for the next round of LIV 
I have no idea if this is gonna work long term (or if I even want it to work) but I was intrigued enough to look at the 'groupings' 

LIV Golf Portland: Teams
Stingers: Louis Oosthuizen, Charl Schwartzel, Hennie Du Plessis, Branden Grace
Crushers: Bryson Dechambeau, Peter Uihlein, Shaun Norris, Justin Harding
Majesticks: Lee Westwood, Ian Poulter Laurie Canter, Sam Horsfield
Torque: Hideto Tanihara, Ryosuke Kinoshita, Jinichiro Kozuma, Yuki Inamori
4 Aces: Dustin Johnson, Patrick Reed, Pat Perez, Talor Gooch
Cleeks: Martin Kaymer, Ian Snyman, Scott Vincent, Turk Pettit
Punch: Wade Ormsby, Matt Jones, Blake Windre, Jediah Morgan
Niblicks: Graeme Mcdowell, Travis Smyth, Hudson Swafford, James Piot
Smash: Brooks Koepka, Chase Koepka, Richard Bland, Adrian Otaegui
Hy Flyers: Phil Mickelson, Matthew Wolff, Bernd Wiesberger, Itthipat Buranatanyarat
Fireballs: Sergio Garcia, Abraham Ancer, Carlos Ortiz, Eugenio Chacarra
Iron Heads: Kevin Na, Sadom Kaewkanjana, Sihwan Kim, Phachara Khongwatmai


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2022)

LIV golf thread that way >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Slab (Jun 29, 2022)

fundy said:



			LIV golf thread that way >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
		
Click to expand...

Right here for the thread about professional golf though


----------



## Crow (Jun 29, 2022)

Slab said:



			Teams are out for the next round of LIV
I have no idea if this is gonna work long term (or if I even want it to work) but I was intrigued enough to look at the 'groupings'

LIV Golf Portland: Teams
Stingers: Louis Oosthuizen, Charl Schwartzel, Hennie Du Plessis, Branden Grace
Crushers: Bryson Dechambeau, Peter Uihlein, Shaun Norris, Justin Harding
Majesticks: Lee Westwood, Ian Poulter Laurie Canter, Sam Horsfield
Torque: Hideto Tanihara, Ryosuke Kinoshita, Jinichiro Kozuma, Yuki Inamori
4 Aces: Dustin Johnson, Patrick Reed, Pat Perez, Talor Gooch
Cleeks: Martin Kaymer, Ian Snyman, Scott Vincent, Turk Pettit
Punch: Wade Ormsby, Matt Jones, Blake Windre, Jediah Morgan
Niblicks: Graeme Mcdowell, Travis Smyth, Hudson Swafford, James Piot
Smash: Brooks Koepka, Chase Koepka, Richard Bland, Adrian Otaegui
Hy Flyers: Phil Mickelson, Matthew Wolff, Bernd Wiesberger, Itthipat Buranatanyarat
Fireballs: Sergio Garcia, Abraham Ancer, Carlos Ortiz, Eugenio Chacarra
Iron Heads: Kevin Na, Sadom Kaewkanjana, Sihwan Kim, Phachara Khongwatmai
		
Click to expand...

I'm beginning to think I made a huge mistake when I decided to become a Cleeks fan, what kind of a team have I nailed my colours to?  
I've never heard of three of those guys!


----------



## Slab (Jun 29, 2022)

Crow said:



			I'm beginning to think I made a huge mistake when I decided to become a Cleeks fan, what kind of a team have I nailed my colours to? 
I've never heard of three of those guys!
		
Click to expand...

I think I made a similar mistake with the Iron heads (but if I change I'd just be tagged a glory hunter) 
On paper though the 4 aces, Crushers and Fireballs should be able to put up a good showing this time round ?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 29, 2022)

Slab said:



			Teams are out for the next round of LIV
I have no idea if this is gonna work long term (or if I even want it to work) but I was intrigued enough to look at the 'groupings'

LIV Golf Portland: Teams
Stingers: Louis Oosthuizen, Charl Schwartzel, Hennie Du Plessis, Branden Grace
Crushers: Bryson Dechambeau, Peter Uihlein, Shaun Norris, Justin Harding
Majesticks: Lee Westwood, Ian Poulter Laurie Canter, Sam Horsfield
Torque: Hideto Tanihara, Ryosuke Kinoshita, Jinichiro Kozuma, Yuki Inamori
4 Aces: Dustin Johnson, Patrick Reed, Pat Perez, Talor Gooch
Cleeks: Martin Kaymer, Ian Snyman, Scott Vincent, Turk Pettit
Punch: Wade Ormsby, Matt Jones, Blake Windre, Jediah Morgan
Niblicks: Graeme Mcdowell, Travis Smyth, Hudson Swafford, James Piot
Smash: Brooks Koepka, Chase Koepka, Richard Bland, Adrian Otaegui
Hy Flyers: Phil Mickelson, Matthew Wolff, Bernd Wiesberger, Itthipat Buranatanyarat
Fireballs: Sergio Garcia, Abraham Ancer, Carlos Ortiz, Eugenio Chacarra
Iron Heads: Kevin Na, Sadom Kaewkanjana, Sihwan Kim, Phachara Khongwatmai
		
Click to expand...

Come on you Majesticks! _We love Majesticks! We do! We love Majesticks! We do! Ooooh Majesticks we love you!_


----------



## IainP (Jun 29, 2022)

So it looks like the teams don't fully reset each time as many of us assumed


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jun 30, 2022)

I've been trying to watch the PGA Tour but Trevor Immelman constantly eulogizing about Zak Johnson, the main attraction apparently, is not floating my boat. I'm defecting to LIV.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 30, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			I've been trying to watch the PGA Tour but Trevor Immelman constantly eulogizing about Zak Johnson, the main attraction apparently, is not floating my boat. I'm defecting to LIV.
		
Click to expand...

I've just done the same. The clock is counting down..............


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 30, 2022)

I've put my last free bet tokens on a Majesticks win. Two of them under par but the old boys letting them down. 😂


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jul 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've just done the same. The clock is counting down..............
		
Click to expand...

I didn't last very long with LIV either, ended up watching music videos on Youtube.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			I didn't last very long with LIV either, ended up watching music videos on Youtube.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha. The golf is fine, the commentary is painful. They are trying too hard and need to pull it back.


----------



## Slab (Jul 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha. The golf is fine, the commentary is painful. They are trying too hard *and need to pull it back*.
		
Click to expand...

Although I think 2 of them are American... where they describe stuff like the sun coming up each day as 'awesome'


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2022)

Slab said:



			Although I think 2 of them are American... where they describe stuff like the sun coming up each day as 'awesome'
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I realise they may not be capable of pulling it back . Arlo Wight is the British commentator and he is very decent, based on his past career on the radio. He must be bewildered by the guff the others come out with. Too sycophantic, too 'awesome' all round.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yes, I realise they may not be capable of pulling it back . Arlo Wight is the British commentator and he is very decent, based on his past career on the radio. He must be bewildered by the guff the others come out with. Too sycophantic, too 'awesome' all round.
		
Click to expand...

Even Arlo wasn't great, but passable. Agree with what you said, the constant "isn't LIV wonderful?" stuff was irritating. Just talk about the golf.


----------



## IainP (Jul 2, 2022)

Irish Open  - quite a few sites ahead of the start were reporting Matt Fitzpatrick was playing. Had they all made a mistake or was there a late pull-out?

https://www.balls.ie/amp/golf/irish-open-2022-how-to-watch-whos-playing-and-total-purse-514880

Over on the dark side 😉 - shame the timezone at Portland doesn't work out for those of us on BST, looking quite interesting


----------



## Imurg (Jul 3, 2022)

IainP said:



			Irish Open  - quite a few sites ahead of the start were reporting Matt Fitzpatrick was playing. Had they all made a mistake or was there a late pull-out?

https://www.balls.ie/amp/golf/irish-open-2022-how-to-watch-whos-playing-and-total-purse-514880

Over on the dark side 😉 - shame the timezone at Portland doesn't work out for those of us on BST, looking quite interesting
		
Click to expand...

They got confused...it's Alex Fitz who was making his Pro debut..pretty sure Matt wasn't listed unless he pulled out after winning the USOpen


----------



## evemccc (Jul 3, 2022)

Surprised the current PGA Tour event which enters its final round today isn’t getting any traction on this forum from its die-hard defenders - after all it’s the premier tour with the absolute best competing against the best

NLU and Brandel’s Twitter have far more on LIV > PGA Tour event this week…not hard as they haven’t mentioned anything about it at all 😂


----------



## Imurg (Jul 3, 2022)

evemccc said:



			Surprised the current PGA Tour event which enters its final round today isn’t getting any traction on this forum from its die-hard defenders - after all it’s the premier tour with the absolute best competing against the best

NLU and Brandel’s Twitter have far more on LIV > PGA Tour event this week…not hard as they haven’t mentioned anything about it at all 😂
		
Click to expand...

Not this week it isnt because the "best of the best" are either in Ireland or Scotland preparing for the Scottish and The Open...
The "best of the best" don't want to be boarding a flight tonight to give them less time to get their Links game working.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Not this week it isnt because the "best of the best" are either in Ireland or Scotland preparing for the Scottish and The Open...
The "best of the best" don't want to be boarding a flight tonight to give them less time to get their Links game working.
		
Click to expand...

There’s quite a few in Ireland, to be sure.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			There’s quite a few in Ireland, to be sure. 
	View attachment 43294
View attachment 43291
View attachment 43292
View attachment 43293
View attachment 43294

Click to expand...

It’s a charity pro am 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s a charity pro am 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Is it!!!!!

Do they get OWGR points? 😂


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Is it!!!!!

Do they get OWGR points? 😂
		
Click to expand...

Only the players that haven’t sold themselves for blood money 💰 👍


----------



## slicer79 (Jul 3, 2022)

Was at the Irish open on Thursday, very enjoyable

Followed Andy Sullivan and Marcus Armitage in their group for a few holes, some unreal banter going on with that pair together


----------



## Slab (Jul 3, 2022)

Is this ET leaderboard right 
Olesen isn't currently qualified for The Open field ? 

That means winning the British Masters doesn't get you a spot!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2022)

Slab said:



			Is this ET leaderboard right
Olesen isn't currently qualified for The Open field ?

That means winning the British Masters doesn't get you a spot!
		
Click to expand...

Not every comp is detailed as an Open Qualfiying Comp it seems - each country will pick one as a comp that can be used as qualifying plus of course the Regional and Final Qualfiying


----------



## Slab (Jul 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not every comp is detailed as an Open Qualfiying Comp it seems - each country will pick one as a comp that can be used as qualifying plus of course the Regional and Final Qualfiying
		
Click to expand...

Very surprised. 
Third at tonight's tractor classic is guaranteed a spot at St Andrews (maybe even lower) but win one of the ET premier events and the player can jog on 

That maybe needs a rethink


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 3, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			There’s quite a few in Ireland, to be sure.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't seem very linksy to me. Though The Irish Open doesn't either.
Great to see Grant Fox continuing to play well too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2022)

Slab said:



			Very surprised.
Third at tonight's tractor classic is guaranteed a spot at St Andrews (maybe even lower) but win one of the ET premier events and the player can jog on 

That maybe needs a rethink
		
Click to expand...

It’s one of the three events on PGA Tour set as a qualifying along with Arnold Palmer and Barbasol


----------



## IainP (Jul 5, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Doesn't seem very linksy to me. Though The Irish Open doesn't either.
Great to see *Grant Fox *continuing to play well too.
		
Click to expand...

Golf, or rugby? 😉


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 5, 2022)

IainP said:



			Golf, or rugby? 😉
		
Click to expand...

Doh! Wrong family member! I meant Ryan Fox, Grant's son!


----------



## IainP (Jul 6, 2022)

Any news from the Scottish Open pro-am?
Was it team only, or an individual element also?


----------



## JamesR (Jul 6, 2022)

IainP said:



			Amy news from the Scottish Open pro-am?
Was it team only, or an individual element also?
		
Click to expand...

Regular tournaments are normally just team events.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 7, 2022)

Beautiful course,lovely conditions
Sam Torrance on commentary 
What’s not to like.


----------



## woofers (Jul 7, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Beautiful course,lovely conditions
Sam Torrance on commentary
What’s not to like.
		
Click to expand...

Sam Torrance on commentary


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 7, 2022)

woofers said:



			Sam Torrance on commentary
		
Click to expand...

I like his calming voice
Some say dull and I suspect that’s how you see him,but I like him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 7, 2022)

Heard a few differing opinions about Renaissance from a few that have played it with the opinion that it’s a marmite course but each year watching the comp the course does look very nice


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 7, 2022)

I'll be there tomorrow. Any recommendations for places to view from?

Apparently we get to park at Muirfield . No hand brake turns on the fairway, I promise.


----------



## IainP (Jul 8, 2022)

Grayson be troubled

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545155966676729858


----------



## BrianM (Jul 8, 2022)

The boys are struggling this morning with a gentle breeze 😀
Good test before the Open.


----------



## Slab (Jul 8, 2022)

BrianM said:



			The boys are struggling this morning with a gentle breeze 😀
Good test before the Open.
		
Click to expand...

Yup some household names are gonna be sticking their names down for monthly medals to get a game this weekend round Edinburgh/Fife


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 8, 2022)

The weather doesn’t look like the wind has got up too much but they are certainly having some issues . Fitzpatrick is one though that looks like he is enjoying it


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 8, 2022)

So nice to see the pro’s struggling to carry the start of the fairway, I have the same problem on some of our p3’s


----------



## Skypilot (Jul 8, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			I like his calming voice
Some say dull and I suspect that’s how you see him,but I like him.
		
Click to expand...

Dull is good.

Warning - Rant coming.

Anything is better than Dougherty, who thinks it's his show, and the golf is just something in the background.
Wish they had a red button to change to a different commentary. My mute logo covers the bottom of the screen.
I'm sure he thinks he's getting paid by the word.
And he just blathers on even when players are on their shot. Usually about who had dinner with, or played with, two years ago
And - If he's not sure how to fill a space it's straight into the cliché box.
"He's on the dance floor"
"It's a work in progress"
"It's all part of the journey"

Agh


----------



## Dando (Jul 8, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			So nice to see the pro’s struggling to carry the start of the fairway, I have the same problem on some of our p3’s
		
Click to expand...

To be fair baz, you struggle to get past the red tees


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 8, 2022)

BrianM said:



			The boys are struggling this morning with a gentle breeze 😀
Good test before the Open.
		
Click to expand...

I was there today. It wasn't very gentle at most points of the day, I'm guessing your post was tongue in cheek. Clearly I couldn't see every shot but the standard of play, in that wind, on that course was mighty impressive. 

A few things I picked up on. 

North Berwick is a really nice town, really nice. 

The houses by the Renaissance Club are the absolute dogs danglies. Fabulous, millionaires houses and worth every penny.

I wouldn't want to be a member there. Too much rough, course is a bit featureless. Magnificent condition but even so.........

It isn't a great viewing course. You could only stand behind 2 tee boxes. The rest roped you off to the sides. Even on greens they had you too far away on the hole. This was a little disappointing. 

The pro's all looked slighter than they do on TV.

Apart from Rahm who is a bull of a man. Never wrestle with Rahm, he will win.

Pro's hit iron shots soooooo smoothly. I should learn from this, but won't. 

Most players drive the ball a remarkably similar distance. 

Pro's play at a glacial pace 😴. It is frequently painful to much.

£35 to go for the day was great value.

Oh yes, Genesis cars look great, see electric car thread for more 😄


----------



## BrianM (Jul 8, 2022)

It was tongue in cheek 😂😂
These boys play a different game to us mere mortals!!
The wind is the main defence for these courses, even Inverness was blowing a hoolie today 😀


----------



## IainP (Jul 8, 2022)

Plenty of high ranked players missing the cut. Scheffler, Morikawa, Hovland,  Zalatoris, Matsuyama,  Horschel.
World number 5, Justin Thomas failing to better old washed up has been Poulter - funny ol' game is golf 😉😉


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 8, 2022)

Looks like some big players miss the cut 

Thomas
Scheffler 
Zalatoris 
Morikawa
Horschal
Hovland 

Was impressed with the way Fitzpatrick played this morning

wonder when he left Ping


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			To be fair baz, you struggle to get past the red tees
		
Click to expand...

It’s into wind, 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## SatchFan (Jul 9, 2022)

So many top players missing the cut. At least there's LIV to fall back on.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 9, 2022)

Gary Woodland’s swing looks A1.


----------



## IainP (Jul 9, 2022)

SatchFan said:



			So many top players missing the cut. At least there's LIV to fall back on.
		
Click to expand...

Feel a bit of sympathy for DP World Tour & the Scottish open, they finally become co-sanctioned and so many 'big guns'  don't make the weekend. At least a few are still showing well.
Maybe for the other thread but do wonder if the LIV threat of the last couple of years led to the co-sanctioning...


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2022)

Let's hope Grace doesn't forget that he has to play tomorrow...


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 9, 2022)

IainP said:



			Feel a bit of sympathy for DP World Tour & the Scottish open, they finally become co-sanctioned and so many 'big guns'  don't make the weekend. At least a few are still showing well.
Maybe for the other thread but do wonder if the LIV threat of the last couple of years led to the co-sanctioning...
		
Click to expand...

The co-sanctioning was partly motivated to give TPGAT players links experience, so the relative 'failure' of many of them isn't a surprise - even if Rennaisance isn't a 'pure' links like TOC is/will be. I do believe there was a solid chunk of 'defensive teamwork' in the co-sanctioning though. I can remember JM announcing the co-sanctioning as part of the joint LIV 'defence' strategy announced early this year.


----------



## GGTTH (Jul 9, 2022)

Good day of golf. Most people left after Spieth/Rahm finished.


----------



## IainP (Jul 9, 2022)

The late dropped shots by Schauffele look to have made tomorrow more interesting.
Think he dropped some late also but IMO good to Fowler playing better.
Some week for Jordan Smith whatever happens. Hopefully Cabrera-Bello plays well tomorrow also.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2022)

IainP said:



			The late dropped shots by Schauffele look to have made tomorrow more interesting.
Think he dropped some late also but IMO good to Fowler playing better.
Some week for Jordan Smith whatever happens. Hopefully Cabrera-Bello plays well tomorrow also.
		
Click to expand...

Rafael needs to work out how to finish things off....only 4 wins and he's been around for ever...
Should have won a lot more..


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Rafael needs to work out how to finish things off....only 4 wins and he's been around for ever...
Should have won a lot more..
		
Click to expand...

He's like a rabbit in the headlights right now..hacking it around...2 bogeys to start and not looking much better on the 3rd...


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2022)

Zander's not doing much better either....


----------



## IainP (Jul 10, 2022)

Quality bunker shot from Kitayama there


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2022)

Did well to not fall in....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2022)

That was a very composed back 9 from Schuaffle 

Key birdie on 16th and then great putt on the 17th was prob the winning putt 

glad I managed to put some money on him a few weeks ago for the Open


----------



## Whydowedoit (Jul 10, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Rafael needs to work out how to finish things off....only 4 wins and he's been around for ever...
Should have won a lot more..[/QUOTE

Give me Cabrera-Bello’s swing, & leave the rest to me..!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That was a very composed back 9 from Schuaffle

Key birdie on 16th and then great putt on the 17th was prob the winning putt

glad I managed to put some money on him a few weeks ago for the Open
		
Click to expand...

Playing very well but to win 4 in a row is a massive ask!


----------



## IainP (Jul 11, 2022)

Enjoyed the Scottish Open golf, but thought would ask how people (who watched on Sky) found things.  It seemed to me that majority of the Sky presenters/commentators were really pushing hard on the "it is a PGA Tour event" angle.  Also had the FedEx file and everyone's favourite  the AON risk & reward segments.  If it hadn't been for DP world on the hoardings you may have been hard pushed to realise they were involved. Once the dust settles I wonder if DP World view it is a success.

Some related points others may have knowledge on - 
Think it is a pet peeve of Slab's that the top guys on the race to Dubai tend not to have played any bona fide DP World events - they are there because of major and WGC 'points'.

Looks like the Scottish was done differently as I don't see Schauffele in there.
https://www.europeantour.com/dpworld-tour/rankings/race-to-dubai/rankings/

I didn't watch the Barbasol, which was also co-sanctioned. Does seem like H Long came forth and improved his race to Dubai standings a little, so worth the travel for him.
Mullinax won it and gained 24 ogwr points and entry to the Open, so fair play to him.
No doubt Azinger will now maintain he is a better golfer that Fleetwood and Fitzpatrick as "Mullinax has won on the PGA Tour"


----------



## IainP (Jul 19, 2022)

Golf at Hillside this week then. Fewer millionaires on show.  Anyone going or volunteering?


----------



## IainP (Jul 19, 2022)

And, probably a few have seen this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549198586092584961
If only there was a 'major eclectic' prize 🙂

Top two didn't grab a trophy


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jul 21, 2022)

3M Open on the PGA Tour this week. The field is so poor they have invited celebrity golfer Mardy Fish to play, +2.8 am. No, I had to google so you have to also.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 21, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			3M Open on the PGA Tour this week. The field is so poor they have invited celebrity golfer Mardy Fish to play, +2.8 am. No, I had to google so you have to also.
		
Click to expand...

US Tennis player isn't he? Or was.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jul 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			US Tennis player isn't he? Or was.
		
Click to expand...

Was, now celebrity golfer.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 21, 2022)

He's played in a few of The LPGA  Pro/Ams in the past 
Maybe a sponsor wanted him in the field...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 21, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Was, now celebrity golfer.
		
Click to expand...

Start to worry when Charles Barkley is teeing up in the field


----------



## IainP (Jul 21, 2022)

Uh oh, Matsuyama having a tin cup moment...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550136307791413248


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 22, 2022)

IainP said:



			Uh oh, Matsuyama having a tin cup moment...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550136307791413248

Click to expand...

I couldn't understand why he twice dropped it on a slope in the rough with the ball below his feet. Surely he could have gone back further, in line with the flag, to get a drop on a bit of flat ground??


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2022)

What's kicked Andy Sullivan up the backside?
Quite a time of doing 4/5ths of not a lot and he's 8 under today with 3 to play


----------



## IainP (Jul 23, 2022)

Imurg said:



			What's kicked Andy Sullivan up the backside?
Quite a time of doing 4/5ths of not a lot and he's 8 under today with 3 to play

Click to expand...

He thought you had driven up to watch him! 😉😁
Good to see though


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 24, 2022)

The Senior Open is at Gleneagles, Kings course, at the moment, being shown on sky. Great to watch, it's my favourite course to have played. It isn't getting much news, understandably, so many may not be aware it is happening.


----------



## Slab (Jul 24, 2022)

How much of an idiot do you need to be to go and spectate at a professional tour event and then pick up a golf ball you see lying on the course 

Madness


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 24, 2022)

Slab said:



			How much of an idiot do you need to be to go and spectate at a professional tour event and then pick up a golf ball you see lying on the course

Madness
		
Click to expand...

Is that a rhetorical question or can we answer 🤭.

Quite a lot of an idiot I would say 😄


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 24, 2022)

Slab said:



			How much of an idiot do you need to be to go and spectate at a professional tour event and then pick up a golf ball you see lying on the course 

Madness
		
Click to expand...

She should have been escorted off the course. Stupid woman.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Senior Open is at Gleneagles, Kings course, at the moment, being shown on sky. Great to watch, it's my favourite course to have played. It isn't getting much news, understandably, so many may not be aware it is happening.
		
Click to expand...

Been a really good watch on a spectacular looking course.


----------



## Backsticks (Jul 24, 2022)

Tight finish in the Evian in progress. Lovely scenic course. But why are some greens still cut and flag placements you cannot putt to ? C Hull just had to pitch on one. It's crazy.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2022)

Brilliant ending at Hillside , what a finish from Ramsey - 3 birdies in 5 holes


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Brilliant ending at Hillside , what a finish from Ramsey - 3 birdies in 5 holes
		
Click to expand...


Exorcised a few demons, loved the reaction too


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2022)

Great back 9 from Harrington to give him the clubhouse lead -sets a target for Clarke and Broadhurst


----------



## IainP (Jul 24, 2022)

Great watching Clarke.
You gymn bunnies atop of the rankings,  move over!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2022)

Excellent two putt from Clarke to win it , he had to battle 

Open and Senior Open Champion


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excellent two putt from Clarke to win it , he had to battle

Open and Senior Open Champion
		
Click to expand...


Tee to green was clearly the best of them this week, holed very little but still managed to get it done. Probably a touch fortunate the rain was so heavy they came off rather than having to play the last 6 in it


----------



## IainP (Jul 27, 2022)

More clubs being separated from travellers...

https://golf.com/gear/lost-clubs-new-sets-built-pros-rocket-mortgage-classic/?amp=1


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 28, 2022)

Wow, what a strong field in this weeks European Tour event.

Well done to all our top players for supporting it


----------



## BrianM (Jul 28, 2022)

Can’t believe I’ve left my golf shoes at home, what an idiot 🤬🤬


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jul 28, 2022)

I'm currently watching the Ladies Scottish Open. Does anyone know what that background noise is, it is aweful.


----------



## Crow (Jul 28, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			I'm currently watching the Ladies Scottish Open. Does anyone know what that background noise is, it is aweful.
		
Click to expand...

Is it Paul McGinley?


----------



## IainP (Jul 28, 2022)

This may hurt for those waiting....

https://www.golfmonthly.com/news/wa...m_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=socialflow


----------



## IainP (Jul 29, 2022)

Uh oh, I sense a 180 vs. 360 vs. ??? debate! 😉😁

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552672728129339393


----------



## IainP (Jul 29, 2022)

Stenson seems to be trying to show he's playing too well to be captain anyhow...😯


----------



## IainP (Aug 1, 2022)

Well done Finau, seems a decent guy. Those wins will sort his rankings & exemptions for a while. 
I didn’t actually watch but followed the leaderboard,  was it as comfortable as it seemed?

For Stenson, you can imagine he may have been wrestling with the decision/options for a while  - with the mental element being so important in golf, do wonder if there was a freeing/focus that came with the conclusion.  Yes, know it wasn't a big field, or the strongest, but with Wolff & Johnson chasing it was watchable.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 1, 2022)

IainP said:



			...
For Stenson, you can imagine he may have been wrestling with the decision/options for a while  - with the mental element being so important in golf, do wonder if there was a freeing/focus that came with the conclusion.  Yes, know it wasn't a big field, or the strongest, but with Wolff & Johnson chasing it was watchable.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, the last 2/3 holes were suitably tense. A fantastic putt to 'get it done'. A DJ 'blunder' probably helped too. The sensible, familiar last round format also helped. An improvement on previous events - as would be expected/hoped for.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2022)

At the Cazoo Celtic Manor, one of the commentators called the crowd who went wild when Eddie just made a long birdie the PepparArmy....


----------



## Backsticks (Aug 4, 2022)

Crowd ? The bit I saw seemed to have no more than an occasionally rambler in the distance.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 4, 2022)

David Howell started his 700 European tour/World tour event today.
I fondly remember his first [Benson and Hedges at St Mellion 1996ish  I think] when he was 18 years old.
I asked him if he was OK and he said 'not really I'm very nervous'

I told him all the guys that you are teeing up with will feel exactly the same.
Just remember they pee and poo the same as you and you can play as well as half of them.
He played well and I'm sure he played all 4 days.
The start of an amazing  career for such a lovely guy. .


----------



## IainP (Aug 6, 2022)

Ouch. Does this need a windmill?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555653773833420806


----------



## Imurg (Aug 6, 2022)

IainP said:



			Ouch. Does this need a windmill?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555653773833420806

Click to expand...

Didn't know they were playing on our greens this week...
In a way it's the price you pay for being on the wrong side of the hole..
We have 2 or 3 greens like that, hit it just an hair too hard and if you miss you have a 20+ footer coming back....can be most frustrating....


----------



## Mel Smooth (Aug 6, 2022)

IainP said:



			Ouch. Does this need a windmill?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555653773833420806

Click to expand...


Brutal.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 6, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			David Howell started his 700 European tour/World tour event today.
I fondly remember his first [Benson and Hedges at St Mellion 1996ish  I think] when he was 18 years old.
I asked him if he was OK and he said 'not really I'm very nervous'

I told him all the guys that you are teeing up with will feel exactly the same.
Just remember they pee and poo the same as you and you can play as well as half of them.
He played well and I'm sure he played all 4 days.
The start of an amazing  career for such a lovely guy. .
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, lovely guy. Met him in a local restaurant many years ago and a few times in the (food) pub across the road from me. Always said Hi after the 1st meeting as I was wearing a Rogue pullover - Rogue were his first proper sponsors. His caddy, when he won The BMW at Wentworth, was one of my Wife's 'star' pupils - doing the things that would make him a millionaire (he owns a number of properties in Englefield Green) cf attending school!


----------



## Crow (Aug 6, 2022)

IainP said:



			Ouch. Does this need a windmill?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555653773833420806

Click to expand...

Nothing to see here, just that the course was designed when greens had some growth on them and didn't need to be made of glass to offset the length that the players were hitting the ball.


----------



## IainP (Aug 7, 2022)

Must be some kind of record  -
Top four players, 
total surname letters = 10
😁😄


----------



## fenwayrich (Aug 7, 2022)

Kim Joohyung (apparently known as Tom), just turned 20 years old. Quadruple bogey 8 on the 1st hole, 24 under for the next 71, wins the tournament by 5. Looks to be a special talent.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 8, 2022)

An emotional farewell for Sir Nick Faldo on CBS.
I've always enjoyed his commentary and insight to the game.
Certainly a legend in the game of golf.


----------



## IainP (Aug 8, 2022)

Although I've never really warmed to the "Play-offs" as a whole (or really understood why called play-offs), I am looking forward to the St. Jude this week.
Many higher ranked players will be back, should be a good individual tournament.

--- 😉  not so keen on the next two events, limited fields with no 36 hole cuts, everyone is paid for turning up, can't imagine why the already rich players bother 😉😉😉  ---

Also the new world ranking system starts this week so be interesting to see how that works.


----------



## rksquire (Aug 8, 2022)

IainP said:



			Although I've never really warmed to the "Play-offs" as a whole (or really understood why called play-offs), I am looking forward to the St. Jude this week.
Many higher ranked players will be back, should be a good individual tournament.

--- 😉  *not so keen on the next two events, limited fields with no 36 hole cuts, everyone is paid for turning up, can't imagine why the already rich players bother* 😉😉😉  ---
		
Click to expand...

It'll never catch on.



IainP said:



			....

Also the new world ranking system starts this week so be interesting to see how that works.
		
Click to expand...

Interested in this - what's changing?  Is there a benefit to the DPWT and other official tours (ie non-LIV) or will it result in a strengthening of the PGAT?


----------



## IainP (Aug 8, 2022)

rksquire said:



			It'll never catch on.



Interested in this - what's changing?  Is there a benefit to the DPWT and other official tours (ie non-LIV) or will it result in a strengthening of the PGAT?
		
Click to expand...

Probably the latter...
Inference is that on current system DPWT often had higher points available than the field strength warranted.
Opinion here..

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/liv-golf.111261/post-2530485

Guess proof will be in the pudding though


----------



## IainP (Aug 9, 2022)

Tommy Fleetwood wins the DP World Tour July golfer of the month 🤔

Strange times...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 9, 2022)

IainP said:



			Tommy Fleetwood wins the DP World Tour July golfer of the month 🤔

Strange times...
		
Click to expand...

I thought Tommy had taken the PGA money route and become a journeyman pro.

Doesn't say much for DP/ET Tour if that's the best they can come up with.


----------



## Backsticks (Aug 9, 2022)

Nothing wrong with saluting your graduates who have moved on to bigger and better things.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 9, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Nothing wrong with saluting your graduates who have moved on to bigger and better things.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but he's going backwards last couple of seasons.

Best results this season hav been at Scottish and Open Championship.

Done nowt int states.....


----------



## CountLippe (Aug 10, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Yes but he's going backwards last couple of seasons.

Best results this season hav been at Scottish and Open Championship.

Done nowt int states.....
		
Click to expand...

He gets a lot of back door top 5 / 10's.  Never looks like winning when in contention, even regular Euro tour events.


----------



## IainP (Aug 10, 2022)

Have not had a full read, but think the OWGR changes are that the field strength comes from this strokes gained rating rather than rankings.

Interestingly in this rating Rory is top and Scheffler is 5th. May need to settle down as an amateur is in the top 10!





As expected this week on the PGAT was going to be highly ranked.
The Asian Tour event is just a smidge behind the DPWT event, both a chasm away from St Jude.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 11, 2022)

Another dire quality of field in this week's ET event, Tour is really going down the pan.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Another dire quality of field in this week's ET event, Tour is really going down the pan.
		
Click to expand...

The Fed Ex is on so that takes away any of the players that qualify , the others are now on LIV - it’s a new comp added in to give all those others on the ET the chance.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 11, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Another dire quality of field in this week's ET event, Tour is really going down the pan.
		
Click to expand...

How often does the ET have a quality field? 4 or 5 times per year?

It’s certainly not going to have one when the Fed Ex is starting on the PGA.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Fed Ex is on so that takes away any of the players that qualify , the others are now on LIV - it’s a new comp added in to give all those others on the ET the chance.
		
Click to expand...

So Rory et al are after the massive 💰💰💰💰💰 on offer in a made up series to keep TV viewing figures falling off a cliff.

No hypocrisy in that?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2022)

saving_par said:



			So Rory et al are after the massive 💰💰💰💰💰 on offer in a made up series to keep TV viewing figures falling off a cliff.

No hypocrisy in that?
		
Click to expand...

It’s the Fed Ex Cup - it’s a big comp to win , it’s like winning the Order of Merit 

It’s only been around for a decade plus 🤷‍♂️

Rory etc will be playing in the Dunhill and PGA etc later


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 11, 2022)

saving_par said:



*So Rory et al are after the massive 💰💰💰💰💰 on offer in a made up series to keep TV viewing figures falling off a cliff.*

No hypocrisy in that?
		
Click to expand...


Or they're fulfilling their obligations to the tour they signed up to at the start of the year if you prefer to look at it that way.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s the Fed Ex Cup - it’s a big comp to win , it’s like winning the Order of Merit 

It’s only been around for a decade plus 🤷‍♂️

Rory etc will be playing in the Dunhill and PGA etc later
		
Click to expand...

With 10 million to the winner!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Or they're fulfilling their obligations to the tour they signed up to at the start of the year if you prefer to look at it that way.
		
Click to expand...

No obligations to ET?


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 11, 2022)

saving_par said:



			No obligations to ET?
		
Click to expand...

Did you fall asleep 25 years ago and miss the ET becoming the division?

The prize for winning the Fed Ex is actually $18 million. So they could play in that against the best players in the world or some tinpot ET event against Richard Bland and other journeyman pros.

Which would you choose?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 11, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Did you fall asleep 25 years ago and miss the ET becoming the division?

The prize for winning the Fed Ex is actually $18 million. So they could play in that against the best players in the world or some tinpot ET event against Richard Bland and other journeyman pros.

Which would you choose?
		
Click to expand...

Couple of years time the option won't exist as ET will have big holes in it's schedule as it will struggle to attract sponsors while the names play US Tour.

Strangely they are keen to represent ET in Ryder Cup.

You raise a good point re money.....
See LIV thread 🤣


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2022)

saving_par said:



			With 10 million to the winner!
		
Click to expand...

Yes it comes with a big prize for doing well - it’s the result of a great season 

It’s part of being on the PGA tour 

Both have their strong events - rhe ET was heavily loaded early season during the Middle East and then at the Scottish and then will be later at the PGA 

These players split their time between the tours


----------



## fundy (Aug 11, 2022)

saving_par said:



			No obligations to ET?
		
Click to expand...


you dont think hell be there for the race to dubai final?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 11, 2022)

fundy said:



			you dont think hell be there for the race to dubai final?
		
Click to expand...

Oh course, it's a mega bucks event, limited field and no cut....

Point I'm actually trying to make is for a few events the ET field is strong.

The rest of the year the PGA Tour has its hooks into the players and half a dozen good Tournaments won't sustain the future of the Tour. For example there are events in October scheduled but no whereabouts, sponsor or prize fund....


----------



## fundy (Aug 11, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Oh course, it's a mega bucks event, limited field and no cut....

Point I'm actually trying to make is for a few events the ET field is strong.

The rest of the year the PGA Tour has its hooks into the players and half a dozen good Tournaments won't sustain the future of the Tour. For example there are events in October scheduled but no whereabouts, sponsor or prize fund....
		
Click to expand...


So what do you expect the players like Rory to do? Only play 1 tour? Play every week? Be in 2 places at once (or 3 if they take the big juicy carrot  )?

People moan about there being co sanctioned events like the Scottish Open meaning lots of ET players didnt get to play and then moaning that the fields are too weak in other weeks because the top guys are in the US


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Oh course, it's a mega bucks event, limited field and no cut....

Point I'm actually trying to make is for a few events the ET field is strong.

The rest of the year the PGA Tour has its hooks into the players and half a dozen good Tournaments won't sustain the future of the Tour. For example there are events in October scheduled but no whereabouts, sponsor or prize fund....
		
Click to expand...

what’s your answer then ? 

When the Scottish open was on people complained that some ET members couldn’t play , over the last 3 weeks people have complained about the PGA events being weak ?!

The ET has over 200 members with cards that can play - these mid season events allow those outside 125 to play and gain valuable experience and money and points etc


----------



## Mel Smooth (Aug 11, 2022)

Scottie showing that he has no class right here. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557743422970404867


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Scottie showing that he has no class right here.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557743422970404867

Click to expand...

what’s the issue 🤷‍♂️


----------



## IainP (Aug 12, 2022)

Wonder if Fowler sent a little thank you message to Fleetwood yesterday 🙂

Theegala has been a good watch this season (IMO), wouldn't be surprised if his form continues.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 13, 2022)

7 over today for Bland, must be getting tired


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2022)

JamesR said:



			7 over today for Bland, must be getting tired
		
Click to expand...

Would expect him to at least last 3 rounds


----------



## JamesR (Aug 13, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would expect him to at least last 3 rounds
		
Click to expand...

Hasn’t played well at Liv yet, has he?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 13, 2022)

At least he'll be getting tomorrow off...there's a 2nd cut tonight...


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 13, 2022)

JamesR said:



			7 over today for Bland, must be getting tired
		
Click to expand...

Doing better than Rory tired or not.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 13, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would expect him to at least last 3 rounds
		
Click to expand...

Would expect Rory to play 4
Shame you always look for the worst in people.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2022)

Imurg said:



			At least he'll be getting tomorrow off...there's a 2nd cut tonight...
		
Click to expand...

At least he is used to having the Sunday off 👍


----------



## JamesR (Aug 13, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Doing better than Rory tired or not.
		
Click to expand...

and Utd


----------



## Imurg (Aug 14, 2022)

In Northern Ireland the 2 competitions are alternating tee times
Guys first, girls 2nd
So the final putts, assuming no playoff will be by the Ladies.
Nice touch..


----------



## IanM (Aug 14, 2022)

It's a good format.   Makes a change from the normal weekly schedule


----------



## JamesR (Aug 14, 2022)

IanM said:



			It's a good format.   Makes a change from the normal weekly schedule
		
Click to expand...

#growingthegame 👍


----------



## Imurg (Aug 14, 2022)

JamesR said:



			#growingthegame 👍
		
Click to expand...

But...but....they've had 2 cuts..?
And they're playing on a Sunday...


----------



## Imurg (Aug 14, 2022)

Maya Stark dismantling the course hole by hole...9 under after 14 holes.....


----------



## JamesR (Aug 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Maya Stark dismantling the course hole by hole...9 under after 14 holes.....
		
Click to expand...

Her & Grant could be quite a pairing at the Solheim Cup


----------



## Imurg (Aug 14, 2022)

That's a bit off...handing Stark the trophy before the last group have finished..
I know they can't beat her but they should be allowed to finish before any prize giving....


----------



## IanM (Aug 14, 2022)

Odd thing to do.  What time was the last train?


----------



## Slab (Aug 14, 2022)

Great finish day for both the ET and LET events 
Really enjoyed that


----------



## BrianM (Aug 14, 2022)

Cameron Smith got a 2 shot penalty for playing a shot just on the red line beside the water yesterday but was given the penalty today just before he teed off, surely that’s not right?
Should he not off been disqualified for signing for a wrong score card also?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 14, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Cameron Smith got a 2 shot penalty for playing a shot just on the red line beside the water yesterday but was given the penalty today just before he teed off, surely that’s not right?
Should he not off been disqualified for signing for a wrong score card also?
		
Click to expand...

The penalty was assessed after he'd signed the card so he can't be dq'd for it.
The timing isn't good but he did break the rule...


----------



## BrianM (Aug 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The penalty was assessed after he'd signed the card so he can't be dq'd for it.
The timing isn't good but he did break the rule...
		
Click to expand...

Spot on 👍🏻

Should a referee not of seen it or am I being daft, I thought refs followed these games!!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 14, 2022)

If you find the pis Smith was standing on the edge of the drop into the lake..I'm guessing the referee was on the other side of the green and wasn't able to see the position of the ball.
Should he have made sure?
Possibly but Smith should have realised.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 14, 2022)

They looked at the video, asked him his opinion, he said the ball was on the line, so he got a 2 shot penalty.
His mistake, which as I’ve read, he accepted.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			If you find the pis Smith was standing on the edge of the drop into the lake..I'm guessing the referee was on the other side of the green and wasn't able to see the position of the ball.
Should he have made sure?
Possibly but Smith should have realised.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a tough one, the referee is getting paid to do a job and he probably should of made sure but Cameron should off probably realised himself as well 😂😂


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 14, 2022)

BrianM said:



			It’s a tough one, the referee is getting paid to do a job and he probably should of made sure but Cameron should off probably realised himself as well 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

100% of the responsibility is on the player.


----------



## IainP (Aug 14, 2022)

Was about to post that Zalatoris can't seem to find a fairway,  then his ball ricochets off a tree onto one!


----------



## IainP (Aug 14, 2022)

Straka is a European,  Zalatoris has failed to win 2 play offs. Who to root for?   Tricky


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Aug 14, 2022)

Great playoff - both holding their nerve (sort of)


----------



## IainP (Aug 14, 2022)

Nerves def kicking in on the par 3!


----------



## Slab (Aug 14, 2022)

Shocking playoff, neither holding their nerve


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Aug 14, 2022)

Slab said:



			Shocking playoff, neither holding their nerve 

Click to expand...

I spoke too soon. Absolutely awful golf, great viewing 🤣


----------



## IainP (Aug 14, 2022)

Take a drop!

Edit:
Phew he did.


----------



## RRidges (Aug 15, 2022)

Great approach and putt by Z.
Demonstrates what pressure can do!


----------



## IainP (Aug 16, 2022)

Think this probably fits best on this thread.
OWGR watch. Probably a few factors, some may be LIV,  some the new formulas...

PGAT (fair drop)
2021 BMW  SoF 719  Winner 72
2022 BMW  SoF 296  Winner 50

DPWT (up & down)
2021 D+D SoF 22  Winner 24
2022 D+D SoF 61  Winner 10.5

Additionally
Korn Ferry 
2021 BOSE SoF 58  Winner 18
2022 BOSE SoF 118  Winner 20


----------



## IainP (Aug 18, 2022)

Has Cantlay been reading this thread....

https://golfweek.usatoday.com/2022/...ent&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=facebook


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 18, 2022)

IainP said:



			Has Cantlay been reading this thread....

https://golfweek.usatoday.com/2022/08/16/patrick-cantlay-golf-course-architects-pga-tour-setup-bmw-championship/?utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=facebook

Click to expand...

If only people would start to listen.


----------



## Slab (Aug 19, 2022)

Chuffed to read the European Tour is coming back to Mauritius in Dec, we've missed out since covid started. Even better its gonna be at the local course for the 1st time so really looking forward to popping up to see it live and to see the course I play every week on telly


----------



## IainP (Aug 19, 2022)

Thinking I should have bet on a player with a surname beginning with "S" to win the BMW ..


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Morikawa just had a 4 putt from 18ft for double followed by a 10 😳

Golf is hard kids


----------



## IainP (Aug 21, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Morikawa just had a 4 putt from 18ft for double followed by a 10 😳

Golf is hard kids
		
Click to expand...

2 in the water wasn't it?
Ouch

Nice HiO for Hovland earlier though  - easy game 😉😁


----------



## RRidges (Aug 21, 2022)

Just finished watching The BMW.
The thing that has struck through both of the playoffs so far is that in spite of obviously rocket greens, these guys can really putt! An amazing number of long putts holed and plenty of clutch 5-10 footers holed too!
Oh and their recovery shots are pretty remarkable too!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 22, 2022)

I was amused at one point when the leaderboard came up on Sky.
There was Morikawa immediately above Wise.
Seeing that I couldn't get out of my mind the two greatest British comedians😂


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 22, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I was amused at one point when the leaderboard came up on Sky.
There was Morikawa immediately above Wise.
Seeing that I couldn't get out of my mind the two greatest British comedians😂
		
Click to expand...

I'm not familiar with Morikawa and Wise?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not familiar with Morikawa and Wise? 

Click to expand...

Morecambe & Wise, please tell me you have heard of them?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 22, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Morecambe & Wise, please tell me you have heard of them?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Newtonuti (Aug 23, 2022)

Well, I guess I'll have to watch the tour finals this weekend it seems! Apart from playing saturday afternoon, I shall be perched on the sofa watching Rory bottle yet another big tournament.


----------



## IainP (Aug 23, 2022)

Newtonuti said:



			Well, I guess I'll have to watch the tour finals this weekend it seems! Apart from playing saturday afternoon, I shall be perched on the sofa watching Rory bottle yet another big tournament.
		
Click to expand...

You may well be right, particularly if focusing on the 'scratch tournament', but starting 6 shots back that feels like an early call 😉


----------



## Newtonuti (Aug 23, 2022)

IainP said:



			You may well be right, particularly if focusing on the 'scratch tournament', but starting 6 shots back that feels like an early call 😉
		
Click to expand...

I really do hope starting so far back just brings out the Masters Sunday Rory, who just knocks it about without a worry and ends up going super low.


----------



## IainP (Aug 25, 2022)

Newtonuti said:



			I really do hope starting so far back just brings out the Masters Sunday Rory, who just knocks it about without a worry and ends up going super low.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't the best start for him, but has fought back pretty well.

I'll likely try to follow who wins the scratch tournament. Shame last years scratch winner isn't defending 😉


----------



## JamesR (Aug 25, 2022)

IainP said:



			Wasn't the best start for him, but has fought back pretty well.

I'll likely try to follow who wins the scratch tournament. Shame last years scratch winner isn't defending 😉
		
Click to expand...

I don’t miss him one bit


----------



## Newtonuti (Aug 26, 2022)

IainP said:



			Wasn't the best start for him, but has fought back pretty well.

I'll likely try to follow who wins the scratch tournament. Shame last years scratch winner isn't defending 😉
		
Click to expand...

He had the most Rory round I've ever seen   Will he end up over par? Or will he go super low? Could literally of gone either way!


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Aug 26, 2022)

Would love to see average score vs par for all the pros on a hole by hole basis.

Rory seems rather fond of a terrible opening hole. Thinking back to Portrush, some of the majors, yesterday etc. He probably makes a decent number of birdies too which evens it out, but he loves to make life difficult for himself 😂


----------



## SatchFan (Aug 26, 2022)

Scottie Scheffler currently justifying his No 1 ranking. Nice three birdie finish.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 26, 2022)

Bloody typical 
Sat down for the afternoon to watch the golf at Crans.....and play suspended due to the threat of lightning


----------



## IainP (Aug 26, 2022)

Just switched on and Schuffler is 6 ahead. Long way to go of course but may need some poor play to make this interesting.


----------



## Springveldt (Aug 26, 2022)

IainP said:



			Just switched on and Schuffler is 6 ahead. Long way to go of course but may need some poor play to make this interesting.
		
Click to expand...

It’s been target golf. No wind and very soft conditions. Would need the weather to change for something to happen imho.


----------



## howbow88 (Aug 27, 2022)

What do people think of this format? I like it. I always found it really weird that there would often be two winners, and one could get overshadowed. When Tiger won it in 2018 (I think it was then), I think I'm right in saying that Justin Rose won the overall thing but no one other than his wife and his caddie really cared.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 27, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			What do people think of this format? I like it. I always found it really weird that there would often be two winners, and one could get overshadowed. When Tiger won it in 2018 (I think it was then), I think I'm right in saying that Justin Rose won the overall thing but no one other than his wife and his caddie really cared.
		
Click to expand...

Think the scoring format is awful

There is still a good chance that someone other than Scheffler will win which doesn’t seem right


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Aug 27, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			What do people think of this format? I like it. I always found it really weird that there would often be two winners, and one could get overshadowed. When Tiger won it in 2018 (I think it was then), I think I'm right in saying that Justin Rose won the overall thing but no one other than his wife and his caddie really cared.
		
Click to expand...

It's totally contrived, but it has to be contrived in order for the PGA Tour to get the outcome they desire which is the golfer at the top of the Fed -Ex cup list coming out top of the Fed-Ex championship and thus proving that he actually is the "champion golfer of the year".
I think it is safe to say that the vast majority don't like it but as of yet nobody has been able to come up with a reasonably efficient and effect finish to the season that satisfies all parties, the Tour, the sponsors, the players and the fans.
Who knows, if Scotty is ten shots in front come Sunday night and nobody is watching because of the lack of excitement it may kill off the whole Fed-Ex thing, if not kill it off at least force the Tour into yet another change of format. Perhaps this time one for the better.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 27, 2022)

Whatever happened to topping the money list?

Totally contrived format to try and engineer the same result in a single tournament......


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 27, 2022)

Somebody please take Rahm a change of trousers.


----------



## IainP (Aug 28, 2022)

Bit late posting and 4th round is underway.
After 3 rounds - 
Scheffler & McIlroy tied on 197 shots
4 players on 198

So Scheffler is in with a shot of shooting the lowest score this week, which I expect would make it sweeter
https://www.espn.co.uk/golf/leaderboard


----------



## fundy (Aug 28, 2022)

IainP said:



			Bit late posting and 4th round is underway.
After 3 rounds -
Scheffler & McIlroy tied on 197 shots
4 players on 198

So Scheffler is in with a shot of shooting the lowest score this week, which I expect would make it sweeter
https://www.espn.co.uk/golf/leaderboard

Click to expand...

18 million reasons he wont care if he shoots the lowest score this week lol


----------



## IainP (Aug 28, 2022)

fundy said:



			18 million reasons he wont care if he shoots the lowest score this week lol
		
Click to expand...

You ol' cynic, it's not all about money you know 😉😁
Found it telling that even though Cantlay walked off with the big payday last year he was still critical of the tournament format this week.


----------



## fundy (Aug 28, 2022)

Leaking oil everywhere Scheffler, what looked a procession looks an open tournament now


----------



## IainP (Aug 28, 2022)

fundy said:



			Leaking oil everywhere Scheffler, what looked a procession looks an open tournament now
		
Click to expand...

👍 I best finish up & switch on


----------



## FourPutt (Aug 28, 2022)

Well this is exciting!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 28, 2022)

Kinda think if Scottie makes this birdie he'll crack on again....he's got form.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 28, 2022)

Can I just say that Max Homa is turning into a Dude amongst Men......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Can I just say that Max Homa is turning into a Dude amongst Men......
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563604155851493381


----------



## IanM (Aug 28, 2022)

Getting interesting at East Lake....


----------



## IainP (Aug 28, 2022)

McIlroy coming alive for the big $
😉😉😁


----------



## JamesR (Aug 28, 2022)

Yank fans cheering Rory rather than
Scheffler seems mad


----------



## fundy (Aug 28, 2022)

Nice use of the grandstand backstop there from Rory

almost like golfs hard when theres $18m to play for


----------



## IanM (Aug 28, 2022)

Couple of ol' hackers coming down the last


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 28, 2022)

IainP said:



			McIlroy coming alive for the big $
😉😉😁
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. But if he wins today he’d swap all $18 mill for the Claret Jug.

And that is not the time to snap hook one.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 28, 2022)

Once again the blinkers only thinking about the money.
2 wayward shots into the crowds and not a single shout of Fore from Rory.


----------



## fundy (Aug 28, 2022)

well done Rory  

not a good day for the world no 1 but he'll come again


----------



## IainP (Aug 28, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Indeed. But if he wins today he’d swap all $18 mill for the Claret Jug.

And that is not the time to snap hook one.
		
Click to expand...

Aye, expect he would.
TBF his scoring average has been bob on this year


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2022)

Well that’s not a bad end after the treble on the first on Thursday and being 6 behind today 

Rory been superb this year - shame for Scheffler who has been outstanding this year


----------



## JamesR (Aug 28, 2022)

Winning big events… that’s what it’s about 🏆


----------



## slicer79 (Aug 28, 2022)

Rory after some year, missed the majors but close to that too. Unbelievable consistent golf


----------



## JamesR (Aug 28, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Once again the blinkers only thinking about the money.
2 wayward shots into the crowds and not a single shout of Fore from Rory.
		
Click to expand...

His 2nd on 18 didn’t go into the crowd
The shot on 16 was long. Harder to tell if it’ll go into fans.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 28, 2022)

Quote of the day “ he’s a bit richer today”
Great golf under the pressure.
Outstanding win.


----------



## 6535 (Aug 28, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Indeed. But if he wins today he’d swap all $18 mill for the Claret Jug.

And that is not the time to snap hook one.
		
Click to expand...

Do you Think he’d swap $18 mill for Scheffler’s green jacket to complete the slam?


----------



## Springveldt (Aug 28, 2022)

If only Rory could have putted like that on the last day at St Andrews as well.


----------



## Springveldt (Aug 28, 2022)

6535 said:



			Do you Think he’d swap $18 mill for Scheffler’s green jacket to complete the slam?
		
Click to expand...

Without a doubt. He’s worth about £160 million already. He doesn’t have a Green Jacket that would cement him in history.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 28, 2022)

Well played, Rory. Just the green jacket to go, now!


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 28, 2022)

I thought Rory’s putting was as good as I have seen, from schefflers point of view,that was a shocker. Was it pressure or a bad day at the office.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 28, 2022)

6535 said:



			Do you Think he’d swap $18 mill for Scheffler’s green jacket to complete the slam?
		
Click to expand...

100%


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 28, 2022)

What a performance by Rory.

Handicapped by 6 shots, a triple bogey on his first hole and yet he won through in the end.

Incredible fighter. Totally awesome.


----------



## Crow (Aug 28, 2022)

Reading all that I thought that Rory must have shooted an amazing score, quick check on PGA website and it's just a 4 under. 
(Where's Phil's shoulder shrug emoji?)


----------



## JamesR (Aug 29, 2022)

Crow said:



			Reading all that I thought that Rory must have shooted an amazing score, quick check on PGA website and it's just a 4 under. 
(Where's Phil's shoulder shrug emoji?)
		
Click to expand...

17 under for the 4 rounds


----------



## Hendy (Aug 29, 2022)

Rory won 18m I put 20 on him at 3/1 got 80 quid back. 

Both of us are sleeping well tonight 😂


----------



## PieMan (Aug 29, 2022)

JohnnyDee said:



			What a performance by Rory.

Handicapped by 6 shots, a triple bogey on his first hole and yet he won through in the end.

Incredible fighter. Totally awesome.
		
Click to expand...

Just goes to show that 72 hole events are the real deal.......!!


----------



## IainP (Aug 29, 2022)

This is bizarre...

https://www.golfdigest.com/story/q-...l&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=golfdigest


----------



## slicer79 (Aug 29, 2022)

IainP said:



			This is bizarre...

https://www.golfdigest.com/story/q-...l&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=golfdigest

Click to expand...

That's some story 😱


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 29, 2022)

Was an excellent final round from Rory , not bad for a bottler , also surprised no one has called Scheffler a bottler - 6 shot lead going into the last round


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 29, 2022)

Hendy said:



			Rory won 18m I put 20 on him at 3/1 got 80 quid back.

Both of us are sleeping well tonight 😂
		
Click to expand...

So will his caddy!
Is it 10% for the win ?
Nice pay day.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 29, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was an excellent final round from Rory , not bad for a bottler , also surprised no one has called Scheffler a bottler - 6 shot lead going into the last round
		
Click to expand...

Probably because this isn't a major.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564184829461250049
👏👏👏


----------



## FourPutt (Aug 29, 2022)

IainP said:



			This is bizarre...

https://www.golfdigest.com/story/q-...l&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=golfdigest

Click to expand...

Crazy


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 29, 2022)

Looks like the Europeans are coming over for more than just the PGA - Rory playing the Dunhill and the Italian Open now and Hovland also looks like he is playing the Italian as well plus Rahm playing the Spanish events - good to see and hopefully after all this we see the big Europeans coming back more


----------



## Hoganman1 (Aug 29, 2022)

I'm thrilled for Rory. He's very popular over here across the pond. I was pulling hard for him at St. Andrews last month. He's a class act and someone for the younger players (like Scottie) to emulate. I sure hope he can finally gets it done at Augusta. He deserves to be in that elite group of Grand Slam winners.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 29, 2022)

IainP said:



			This is bizarre...

https://www.golfdigest.com/story/q-...l&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=golfdigest

Click to expand...

Just sounds like a young Donald Trump. 😂


----------



## Newtonuti (Aug 30, 2022)

IainP said:



			This is bizarre...

https://www.golfdigest.com/story/q-...l&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=golfdigest

Click to expand...

My dear lord.


----------



## Springveldt (Aug 31, 2022)

IainP said:



			This is bizarre...

https://www.golfdigest.com/story/q-...l&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=golfdigest

Click to expand...

Going to have to listen to that podcast today I think. 

The guy clearly has issues.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Sep 1, 2022)

What an amazing story. Golf used to be all about integrity and honor. I believe it still is for the majority of players.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 1, 2022)

Another week of joke points on offer on ET.....


----------



## IainP (Sep 1, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Another week of joke points on offer on ET.....
		
Click to expand...

Aye, based on field strength, playing 2nd fiddle to KF again.
Will be higher next week.
With the PGAT on break this week a very low number of points will be dished out in total.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 1, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Another week of joke points on offer on ET.....
		
Click to expand...

Surely that’s expected when there is such a low level of players playing


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 1, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely that’s expected when there is such a low level of players playing
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit disrespectful, I'm sure the younger players should just pack in now then?


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 1, 2022)

saving_par said:



			That's a bit disrespectful, I'm sure the younger players should just pack in now then?
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure Liverpoolphil was simply referring to their current World Ranking, when defining "low quality". Maybe some of the young players will go on to exceed Tiger's achievements in the game, but they need to first prove themselves by climbing the rankings, and start showing some good results against the current elite golfers.

However, if it is an event with no highly ranked golfers in the world, then it is clearly a low quality field, relatively speaking.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 1, 2022)

saving_par said:



			That's a bit disrespectful, I'm sure the younger players should just pack in now then?
		
Click to expand...

🤦‍♂️ 

Maybe have a look at the world rankings of the field , don’t think there is anyone in the top 100


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 1, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			🤦‍♂️

Maybe have a look at the world rankings of the field , don’t think there is anyone in the top 100
		
Click to expand...

That's because the points on offer are crap 

You can be a journeyman in the states, never win and be in top 50 in world.

Couple of wins this season on ET and be around 170 in world.

What do you suggest, move lock stock and barrel to another continent and start from scratch..?

Not going to get many starts with those rankings and behind Korn on the Cob Tour in the pecking order


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 1, 2022)

saving_par said:



			That's because the points on offer are crap 

*You can be a journeyman in the states, never win and be in top 50 in world.*

Couple of wins this season on ET and be around 170 in world.

What do you suggest, move lock stock and barrel to another continent and start from scratch..?

Not going to get many starts with those rankings and behind Korn on the Cob Tour in the pecking order
		
Click to expand...

Presumably that is because these journeymen are often playing in much stronger fields, and perform well enough to make cuts and earn those ranking points?

If you want to prove you are, or will become one of the best players in the world, then yes, you need to move to a place where you can compete with the current best players. Clearly. Otherwise, you could just be like the North Korean leader, and claim you are an elite golfer but never actually have to prove yourself to anyone.


----------



## IainP (Sep 1, 2022)

I kinda think both of you are a bit right.
Reckon the previous ogwr system did lend itself to keeping inflated rankings to the 'also rans' on the PGAT.
The changes last month (to strokes gained) I think were an attempt to address that a bit. Will take time to balance, but also fear that may be negated a bit by the typical PGAT course set up. 
Ultimately no ranking system is perfect, trying to decide if a top 10 in one tournament equates to a win in a less strong field elsewhere is tough.


----------



## Slab (Sep 1, 2022)

Deliberate or not, the number of world ranking points available are driven by the prize money on offer


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 1, 2022)

Slab said:



			Deliberate or not, the number of world ranking points available are driven by the prize money on offer
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think that factored into the ranking equation. In fact, were people not saying that the Korn Ferry Tour often awarded more World Ranking Points than some DP World Tour events? I was under the assumption prize money was less on the Korn Ferry Tour?

Also, no world ranking points for LIV, despite all it's prize money. Although, in fairness, that is just exhibition stuff


----------



## Slab (Sep 1, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			I didn't think that factored into the ranking equation. In fact, were people not saying that the Korn Ferry Tour often awarded more World Ranking Points than some DP World Tour events? I was under the assumption prize money was less on the Korn Ferry Tour?

Also, no world ranking points for LIV, despite all it's prize money. Although, in fairness, that is just exhibition stuff 

Click to expand...

If you made Denmark a rolex event or offered a couple mill to the winner the higher ranked pgat pot hunters will soon show up


----------



## IainP (Sep 1, 2022)

Looks like the purse is approx 3 times as much this week on DPWT vs. KFT, but KFT giving a few more points.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 1, 2022)

Slab said:



			If you made Denmark a rolex event or offered a couple mill to the winner the higher ranked pgat pot hunters will soon show up
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that just normal? 

There may be an unbelievable young footballer playing for some Brazilian or Nigerian club side. However, if they want to prove themselves to actually being one of the best players in the world, they are not going to stay there. They'll have to go to one of the big European teams, and the money is generally significantly greater there because that is were the best players play.

Sure, if you swapped the prize money between the PGA Tour events and the DP World Tour events, then many of the better players would start moving across to Europe again, and you'd start to see more ranking points distributed on the DP World Tour events.

I apologise for not understanding your initial point. Yes, basically, generally the best players will congregate where the highest prize money is, along with generally remaining in a position where they can continue to compete with the best. I thought you meant prize money was directly factored into the rankings equation.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 1, 2022)

saving_par said:



			That's because the points on offer are crap 

You can be a journeyman in the states, never win and be in top 50 in world.

Couple of wins this season on ET and be around 170 in world.

What do you suggest, move lock stock and barrel to another continent and start from scratch..?

Not going to get many starts with those rankings and behind Korn on the Cob Tour in the pecking order
		
Click to expand...

Or because all the major European players are taking a week off after the Fed Ex and before the PGA 

And journey men in the states play against a higher quality of player hence they have higher ranking points


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 1, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or because all the major European players are taking a week off after the Fed Ex and before the PGA

And journey men in the states play against a higher quality of player hence they have higher ranking points
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of points getting awarded on the Korn on the Cob Tour and there's some right old ploughing machines on that....

Pga Tour is making sure its looking after American interests and letting the rest of the world fight for scraps...

I suspect there could be scope for the rest of the world to form some sort of Tour to make the game a little more global


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 1, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Plenty of points getting awarded on the Korn on the Cob Tour and there's some right old ploughing machines on that....

Pga Tour is making sure its looking after American interests and letting the rest of the world fight for scraps...

I suspect there could be scope for the rest of the world to form some sort of Tour to make the game a little more global 

Click to expand...

Do you mean the KF Tour Championship which still has higher ranked players than what’s in Denmark


----------



## IainP (Sep 2, 2022)

Probably only a few watching, but a HIO from Wolff, a minute later Cam Smith hits the flagstick and ricochets off the green. Fine margins.

Edit: then Cam chips in!


----------



## JamesR (Sep 3, 2022)

Lucy Li has such a good iron game


----------



## Backsticks (Sep 3, 2022)

They seem very short on cameras though. Are there even any fixed ones, or is it just a couple of mobile ones following two groups. Seems to be the same handful of players being shown even though there is a big group in contention.


----------



## IainP (Sep 3, 2022)

What a great 7 wood from C Smith on 18, hanging lie, drawn over the trees.
Props to S Kim going from shooting 87 to 63 !
Niemann seemed to lip out so many putts, and Johnson also left a few on the edge.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 4, 2022)

So good to see Oli Wilson back in the winner's circle..
A proper Pro and a nice guy to boot.
Well done Oli👏👏✊


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 4, 2022)

Slab said:



			Deliberate or not, the number of world ranking points available are driven by the prize money on offer
		
Click to expand...

I have argued for years that this is wrong. Points should not be money driven.
Now LIV comes along and suddenly everyone seems to agree with me.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 4, 2022)

Both of the courses being played y the ladies this weekend have been really nice looking tracks.


----------



## Crow (Sep 4, 2022)

Was watching a bit of the LIV golf, looked like an exciting finish brewing but the hollering from the "fans" was a no for me and I had to turn off.


----------



## IainP (Sep 4, 2022)

Crow said:



			Was watching a bit of the LIV golf, looked like an exciting finish brewing but the hollering from the "fans" was a no for me and I had to turn off.
		
Click to expand...

Shame, I think I can guess the hole where a couple of doorknobs were making themselves heard 🤐. Overall,  considering the country it's in, I haven't personally noticed too much of it compared to baseline.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2022)

Great to see Oli Wilson winning on tour again


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 4, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Great to see Oli Wilson winning on tour again
		
Click to expand...

Yep, just goes to show you’re capable of a win on a good weekend, even if you may be classed as past your best 👏


----------



## IainP (Sep 4, 2022)

Well, IMO, has been a cracking last nine in Boston, plenty of drama. Play off to come..


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 4, 2022)

Crow said:



			Was watching a bit of the LIV golf, looked like an exciting finish brewing but the hollering from the "fans" was a no for me and I had to turn off.
		
Click to expand...

Then you will be turning off most weeks.
There on every tour


----------



## BrianM (Sep 4, 2022)

Superb play - off hole from DJ, that putt was going some, luckily he had the line


----------



## IainP (Sep 6, 2022)

Looking forward to the Championship at Wentworth this week.

Still adjusting to the recent owgr changes :-   Shade under 38 points projected for the winner.

For context, Rory received 39 for his tour championship win, and Zalatoris 67 for FedEx St Jude.


----------



## IainP (Sep 7, 2022)

First tee time at Wentworth isn't long after sunrise.
Be glad when the golf starts, and hopefully can put the chit chat / media sniping away for a bit.

Good to see Fleetwood back playing.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 8, 2022)

Fantastic birdie birdie start for Matt Fitzpatrick at Wentworth.

Course looks to be as easy to score on as it can get, would expect the Day 1 lead to be extremely low.


----------



## evemccc (Sep 8, 2022)

Great to see solid opening rounds from Jordan and Fleetwood 👏


----------



## IainP (Sep 8, 2022)

How to solve hose pipe bans in SE, hold an international golf tournament 😁


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2022)

IainP said:



			How to solve hose pipe bans in SE, hold an international golf tournament 😁
		
Click to expand...


test match series decider the real reason


----------



## IainP (Sep 8, 2022)

evemccc said:



			Great to see solid opening rounds from Jordan and Fleetwood 👏
		
Click to expand...

And Sullivan also 👍


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 8, 2022)

Preferd lies a few days after summer has ended must be a bit embarrassing for Wentworth,


----------



## Imurg (Sep 8, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Preferd lies a few days after summer has ended must be a bit embarrassing for Wentworth,
		
Click to expand...

Not considering the amount of rain they've had today and over previous days.
It's to keep it fair for everyone..


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 8, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Preferd lies a few days after summer has ended must be a bit embarrassing for Wentworth,
		
Click to expand...

Embarrassing? How so? I'm sure I remember several PGA Tour events on preferred lies over the years. 

If the green keepers had spiked the greens on Wednesday, then that would have been embarrassing


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 8, 2022)

Play cancelled for Friday at the BMW PGA


----------



## JSims (Sep 8, 2022)

davidy233 said:



			Play cancelled for Friday at the BMW PGA
		
Click to expand...

So will they turn it into a 54 hole tournament?
May as well not have a cut either! And speed it up with a Shotgun start!


----------



## larmen (Sep 8, 2022)

IainP said:



			How to solve hose pipe bans in SE, hold an international golf tournament 😁
		
Click to expand...

There is a lot less rain in the area since Wimbledon got a roof as well.
(Possibly not, didn’t fact check it).


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 8, 2022)

davidy233 said:



			Play cancelled for Friday at the BMW PGA
		
Click to expand...

Is this weather related or due to Her Majesty's passing, do you know?  There's been a lot of chatter about cancelling sporting events as a mark of respect.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 8, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is this weather related or due to Her Majesty's passing, do you know?  There's been a lot of chatter about cancelling sporting events as a mark of respect.
		
Click to expand...

Answered my own question;

https://www.cbssports.com/golf/news...-pga-championship-in-england-to-suspend-play/ 

The death of Queen Elizabeth II, Britain's figurehead for the last seven decades and longest serving monarch, is reverberating throughout the world including in sports. The golf community is also reacting to her death Thursday at 96 with play at the 2022 BMW PGA Championship in Surrey, England -- the DP World Tour's flagship event -- suspended for Thursday and Friday with a decision on resuming play to come later.


----------



## Depreston (Sep 8, 2022)

Be buzzing if it gets cancelled the LIV rats get no world ranking points


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 8, 2022)

Depreston said:



			Be buzzing if it gets cancelled the LIV rats get no world ranking points 

Click to expand...

Maybe not the time


----------



## evemccc (Sep 8, 2022)

My day at the Oval is cancelled tomorrow - I am all for it being cancelled as a mark of respect (and I’m a huge fan of live Test cricket)

And with today washed out there’ll be a scramble for Day 5 tickets (in reality Day 3) for a fraction of the price of a ‘normal’ Day 3 ticket


----------



## BrianM (Sep 8, 2022)

Depreston said:



			Be buzzing if it gets cancelled the LIV rats get no world ranking points 

Click to expand...

Are you actually a grown adult, you do wonder with people sometimes.


----------



## Depreston (Sep 9, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe not the time
		
Click to expand...




BrianM said:



			Are you actually a grown adult, you do wonder with people sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

Dear me some people take this place way too seriously


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 9, 2022)

54 hole event now, I would expect Rory etc al to withdraw as its not a proper tournament if its not 72 holes....


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 9, 2022)

Depreston said:



			Dear me some people take this place way too seriously
		
Click to expand...

Never a truer word spoken.


----------



## Depreston (Sep 9, 2022)

saving_par said:



			54 hole event now, I would expect Rory etc al to withdraw as its not a proper tournament if its not 72 holes....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Sep 9, 2022)

saving_par said:



			54 hole event now, I would expect Rory etc al to withdraw as its not a proper tournament if its not 72 holes....
		
Click to expand...

His interview aged well!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/golf/62827834


----------



## Imurg (Sep 10, 2022)

saving_par said:



			54 hole event now, I would expect Rory etc al to withdraw as its not a proper tournament if its not 72 holes....
		
Click to expand...

Sergio has...maybe he's scared of playing on a Sunday


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 10, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Sergio has...maybe he's scared of playing on a Sunday

Click to expand...

Nar 4 over, little chance of making the cut and didn’t fancy hanging around for a day,


----------



## Imurg (Sep 10, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Nar 4 over, little chance of making the cut and didn’t fancy hanging around for a day,
		
Click to expand...

Well, he does want to play less golf....


----------



## Mel Smooth (Sep 10, 2022)

Poults clearing up the Horschel ‘argument’ 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568537707420258307


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 10, 2022)

That’s a solid round of golf from Rory 

Didn’t play out of his skin but short game mainly his putting was superb


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 10, 2022)

Classy interview afterwards too where he paid his respect to the Queen and spoke so well. Such a great ambassador for the game.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 10, 2022)

I think it may be what one might call a stacked leaderboard.....
Hard to call a winner from that lot.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 10, 2022)

Garcia also confirming what a selfish arrogant doorknob he is


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 10, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Sergio has...maybe he's scared of playing on a Sunday

Click to expand...

The next 4 Liv events end on a Sunday , with the last one being a 4 day team event 

They will get re used to it


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 10, 2022)

Gooch doing well 👀


----------



## JSims (Sep 10, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Gooch doing well 👀
		
Click to expand...

As is Otaegui - also 6th. Pretty mixed results from the others - including DPWT regulars.
So questionable whether the excursion was worth the trouble for most, at least as far as OWGR points go.
Still a round to go of course, so plenty of change possible.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 11, 2022)

Wentworth fog bound....play suspended and they've lost an hour already.

With the pace of play being what it is, another hour or so and they could struggle to get this done today...

Belay that...there back on...


----------



## Whydowedoit (Sep 11, 2022)

Imurg. Do you have any info as to why this tournament isn't being extended to Monday? It's a very important event for the European Tour & you would have thought they would do everything possible to complete 72 holes.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 11, 2022)

Whydowedoit said:



			Imurg. Do you have any info as to why this tournament isn't being extended to Monday? It's a very important event for the European Tour & you would have thought they would do everything possible to complete 72 holes.
		
Click to expand...

I don't...all I can think of is that it's the Italian Open starting Thursday and if they didn't finish here until late Monday it doesn't leave much time for the field to assemble, practice, Pro-Am etc...before Thursday morning..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 11, 2022)

Just seen Fleetwood make 6 on a par 🫣


----------



## Red devil (Sep 11, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Just seen Fleetwood make 6 on a par 🫣
		
Click to expand...

Today?
He's struggling at moment only lost his Mum a few weeks ago


----------



## Red devil (Sep 11, 2022)

Watching the golf on Sky. Anything but. All about Rory for last 20mins!!


----------



## rksquire (Sep 11, 2022)

Reed has some round going, 8 under for the day - even with both par 5s to come, shouldn't be enough to win but you never know.  Is it too much to hope that he has to hang around for the next 5 or so hours to play in a play-off with McIlroy!?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 11, 2022)

Red devil said:



			Today?
He's struggling at moment only lost his Mum a few weeks ago
		
Click to expand...

No I was watching yesterdays hilights. 
Wasn’t aware he’d lost his mum.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 11, 2022)

Rhambo on fire - what a back nine 29 with a bogey


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 11, 2022)

Iron of the tee for safety = bogey. 

#sendit


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 11, 2022)

So if it Rhambo, Lowry & McIlroy in a play off who would you fancy to win. I'm going Rhambo.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 11, 2022)

Can Radar blow any more smoke up Rorys backside.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2022)

Great win for Lowry , how close was Rory on the last

Top 3 spots filled by the big Europeans , also good to see Molinari showing some form

Good to see the reaction between the two

Shame there isn’t one more round - would be a cracking head to head with the three of them


----------



## Mel Smooth (Sep 11, 2022)

Poor putt from Rory on the last, it either needs to go in, or finish past the hole in that position.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 11, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Poor putt from Rory on the last, it either needs to go in, or finish past the hole in that position.
		
Click to expand...

It got to the hole, and missed to the side. If it is a bad putt, it is the best bad putt I have ever seen.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569017247800115206👏


Mel Smooth said:



			Poor putt from Rory on the last, it either needs to go in, or finish past the hole in that position.
		
Click to expand...

Poor putt ?! 😂😂😂


----------



## Mel Smooth (Sep 11, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			It got to the hole, and missed to the side. If it is a bad putt, it is the best bad putt I have ever seen.
		
Click to expand...

Did you see the one that DJ rammed home last weekend to win 4 million bucks? I guess not…


----------



## Depreston (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 11, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Did you see the one that DJ rammed home last weekend to win 4 million bucks? I guess not…
		
Click to expand...

Of course I didn't. I don't tend to watch Mickey Mouse exhibition golf events to be honest.


----------



## IainP (Sep 11, 2022)

Enjoyed what I saw of the tournament. Good leaderboard despite the shortening of event and good winner.


----------



## Bobthesock (Sep 11, 2022)

Only Rory could leave it short when to tie a playoff! I'm happy to knock one 10 feet past if it's for a 79 in the monthly medal! #neverupneverin


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 11, 2022)

Very good golf from Shane and Rory
Good interview for Rory however a shame Shane had a couple poor comments.
Let’s put it down to him being emotional.


----------



## Whydowedoit (Sep 11, 2022)

Think it should be 72 holes, but well done Shane Lowry.


----------



## Red devil (Sep 11, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Very good golf from Shane and Rory
Good interview for Rory however a shame Shane had a couple poor comments.
Let’s put it down to him being emotional.
		
Click to expand...

I missed that from Shane. What did he say? Should I say. I watched him being interviewed but couldn't recall him saying anything untoward


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 11, 2022)

Red devil said:



			I missed that from Shane. What did he say? Should I say. I watched him being interviewed but couldn't recall him saying anything untoward
		
Click to expand...

Easier to listen to again 
Listen to the snidely comments,no wonder there’s division.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2022)

Red devil said:



			I missed that from Shane. What did he say? Should I say. I watched him being interviewed but couldn't recall him saying anything untoward
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569020572847296513
it was Shane Lowry being himself - speaking from his heart as he always does


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 11, 2022)

Speaking from the heart dissing fellow golfers before and after the event.
Yes that’s really going to help golf moving forward.


----------



## fundy (Sep 11, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Easier to listen to again
Listen to the snidely comments,no wonder there’s division.
		
Click to expand...


lol at looking for something thats not there


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569020572847296513
it was Shane Lowry being himself - speaking from his heart as he always does
		
Click to expand...

🔔 end


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Sep 11, 2022)

Really trying to make something out of nothing there.

Although the last question, they were definitely referencing the Queen right? Rather than the LIV v PGA "emotional" side of it...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Really trying to make something out of nothing there.

Although the last question, they were definitely referencing the Queen right? Rather than the LIV v PGA "emotional" side of it... 

Click to expand...

Lowry is just saying exactly how it is - he is happy that someone who supports the ET won it and feels that is the best result - there was only a select few that wanted someone from LIV to win ( to make it all about them ) but for the sake of the ET Rahm then Lowry came through.

The good news is the next Event - The Italian open will have most of the top guys again so should be another great comp on next years Ryder Cup course


----------



## BrianM (Sep 11, 2022)

Congratulations to Shane, cracking win, first since the open I believe, so probably overdue.
Cracking rounds from Rahm and Reed, absolutely first class golf from them both, how they would of loved another 18.
Rory just not on it today (for his standards) and Hovland struggled off the tee.
Sky Sports atrocious in my opinion, if you pay £40 a month you would and should expect impartial coverage, whatever the DPWT and LIV issues are shouldn’t be taken to the screens when people are paying good money to see all involved.
Its clear from today and the positions over the tournament that there is world class golfers on all the tours (regardless of your allegiance).
Padraig got it right when he said the Majors need to be impartial, players on all the tours could still win Majors on any given week such is the standard.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Congratulations to Shane, cracking win, first since the open I believe, so probably overdue.
Cracking rounds from Rahm and Reed, absolutely first class golf from them both, how they would of loved another 18.
Rory just not on it today (for his standards) and Hovland struggled off the tee.
Sky Sports atrocious in my opinion, if you pay £40 a month you would and should expect impartial coverage, whatever the DPWT and LIV issues are shouldn’t be taken to the screens when people are paying good money to see all involved.
Its clear from today and the positions over the tournament that there is world class golfers on all the tours (regardless of your allegiance).
Padraig got it right when he said the Majors need to be impartial, players on all the tours could still win Majors on any given week such is the standard.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but what did Skysports do ? Or in this case didn’t do ?

And wouldn’t Sky being looking to be on the same side of the court as PGAT and ET as those are the two tours that they are main broadcasters for in the UK ?

And the majors are impartial and appear at the moment to be staying out of it


----------



## BrianM (Sep 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but what did Skysports do ? Or in this case didn’t do ?

And wouldn’t Sky being looking to be on the same side of the court as PGAT and ET as those are the two tours that they are main broadcasters for in the UK ?

And the majors are impartial and appear at the moment to be staying out of it
		
Click to expand...

Give it a rest, we you know you hate LIV, but try and have a bit of impartiality.
Sky coverage off the LiV players was shocking, that was clear.
Maybe sky are on the same side but by no means should their coverage reflect that, people who have no affiliation to any tour aren’t getting impartial coverage.
Don’t act the idiot, when it’s clear what’s happened over 3 days.
Some serious conversations need to take place and personnel from the governing bodies need to take responsibility and sort it out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Give it a rest, we you know you hate LIV, but try and have a bit of impartiality.
Sky coverage off the LiV players was shocking, that was clear.
Maybe sky are on the same side but by no means should their coverage reflect that, people who have no affiliation to any tour aren’t getting impartial coverage.
Don’t act the idiot, when it’s clear what’s happened over 3 days.
Some serious conversations need to take place and personnel from the governing bodies need to take responsibility and sort it out.
		
Click to expand...

Sky showed most of the leaders today including when Reed and Gooch were doing well , no idea what happened Thursday but Pelly said they wouldn’t be in any featured groups etc and yesterday they focused on the main big group of Rory , Fitzpatrick etc 

I did notice that the LIV players were still wearing there LiV branding even when asked not too - that’s not a clever move is it 

Sky are a main broadcaster for the ET and PGAT - they pay a lot of money for that so they are going to not focus on a bunch of players who went to another tour 

The feelings of the players and of the ET was made pretty clear when it comes to the LIV players - Lowry and Rahm summed it up well .

All this division has been created by LIV and the other tours are reacting to look after themselves and the broadcasters who support them 

What is there to “sort out” - LIV tour is a separate entity from the others and it’s make up in every way is different. The ET and PGA aren’t going to sit down with them - that boat has gone now. It’s a shame that the main event on the ET was overshadowed but thankfully Lowry coming through at the end ensured it was just the stunning golf that will be talked about


----------



## BrianM (Sep 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sky showed most of the leaders today including when Reed and Gooch were doing well , no idea what happened Thursday but Pelly said they wouldn’t be in any featured groups etc and yesterday they focused on the main big group of Rory , Fitzpatrick etc

I did notice that the LIV players were still wearing there LiV branding even when asked not too - that’s not a clever move is it

Sky are a main broadcaster for the ET and PGAT - they pay a lot of money for that so they are going to not focus on a bunch of players who went to another tour

The feelings of the players and of the ET was made pretty clear when it comes to the LIV players - Lowry and Rahm summed it up well .

All this division has been created by LIV and the other tours are reacting to look after themselves and the broadcasters who support them

What is there to “sort out” - LIV tour is a separate entity from the others and it’s make up in every way is different. The ET and PGA aren’t going to sit down with them - that boat has gone now. It’s a shame that the main event on the ET was overshadowed but thankfully Lowry coming through at the end ensured it was just the stunning golf that will be talked about
		
Click to expand...

Garbage on the first part, they hardly showed a shot in comparison to the rest, I had it on all day at work…

Sky might be a main broadcaster for the PGA and DPWT, but that doesn’t make it right.
They should be telling their paying customers what they plan to do and then let the customer decide if they want to keep on paying a subscription, it’s just not right and you know it as well but your being facetious for the sake of argument instead of looking at the bigger picture.

How did Rahm sum it up well?
He was for Westwood, Poulter, Garcia, Reed (to a point) teeing it up for everything they’ve done for the tour.
I sort of agree about Gooch as he’s never played before and probably wouldn’t of being on his radar in the past.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 11, 2022)

Maybe Sky thought the majority of their customers didn’t want to see the LiV players? I suspect they would be right.

Most LiV fans won’t have noticed anyway as they won’t have been watching with the coverage being behind behind a paywall.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Garbage on the first part, they hardly showed a shot in comparison to the rest, I had it on all day at work…

Sky might be a main broadcaster for the PGA and DPWT, but that doesn’t make it right.
They should be telling their paying customers what they plan to do and then let the customer decide if they want to keep on paying a subscription, it’s just not right and you know it as well but your being facetious for the sake of argument instead of looking at the bigger picture.

How did Rahm sum it up well?
He was for Westwood, Poulter, Garcia, Reed (to a point) teeing it up for everything they’ve done for the tour.
I sort of agree about Gooch as he’s never played before and probably wouldn’t of being on his radar in the past.
		
Click to expand...

I’m pretty sure you must know by now that the coverage on Sky and also across the pond focus on “marquee groups” - the first two days of any coverage on all golf events i watch will mainly focus on those marquee groups and then pop to the odd great shot around the field - It was stated very early that none of the LiV players would be in any of the marque groups or featured groups.

And then for the weekend ( in this case Sunday 
 ) it’s featured groups until the leaders go out and then they focus on those challenging, in the club we saw some shots from Reed and then the focus switched to Rahm , then it was Lowry and Rory because the winner was coming from one of those three - they then switch to Gooch as he played his second into 17 because he had the chance to match Rahm and also saw him play 18 and they then flipped back to Lowry and Rory

It’s coverage of the main ET event - they are going to focus on the players who are staying with the ET - they are going to clearly minimise the coverage of a bunch of golfers who have gone to court to play , have turned up wearing a rival tours branding over the clothing, it doesn’t take much to figure out that there coverage will be minimal - the CEO pretty much stated that at the start and of course Sky will follow that. Did you really think they would be showing much of the LIV guys outside any real challenge - it’s going to be the same as any future events they are able to enter.


----------



## evemccc (Sep 12, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I’m pretty sure you must know by now that the coverage on Sky and also across the pond focus on “marquee groups” - the first two days of any coverage on all golf events i watch will mainly focus on those marquee groups and then pop to the odd great shot around the field - It was stated very early that none of the LiV players would be in any of the marque groups or featured groups.

And then for the weekend ( in this case Sunday
) it’s featured groups until the leaders go out and then they focus on those challenging, in the club we saw some shots from Reed and then the focus switched to Rahm , then it was Lowry and Rory because the winner was coming from one of those three - they then switch to Gooch as he played his second into 17 because he had the chance to match Rahm and also saw him play 18 and they then flipped back to Lowry and Rory

It’s coverage of the main ET event - they are going to focus on the players who are staying with the ET - they are going to clearly minimise the coverage of a bunch of golfers who have gone to court to play , have turned up wearing a rival tours branding over the clothing, it doesn’t take much to figure out that there coverage will be minimal - the CEO pretty much stated that at the start and of course Sky will follow that. Did you really think they would be showing much of the LIV guys outside any real challenge - it’s going to be the same as any future events they are able to enter.
		
Click to expand...

Well I’m glad we’ve moved on from the moral arguments that some Sky presenters have used Vs LIV….and they and they supporters are now seeing it as their piece of the pie being threatened as broadcasters…This is clearly why so many in the golf industry with skin in the game are really against LIV..

I’d obvs have no issue with a moral stance from Sky if they HAD NOT shown and basically helped promote two Anthony Joshua fights from Saudi Arabia already, and barely mention anything about the dirty money in Prem League football (inc Newcastle)

It’s the lack of consistency and hypocrisy that sticks in the craw a bit


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 12, 2022)

If anyone is offended or angry Sky didn't show their favourite golfers from LIV, then the answer is simple. Just cancel your Sky subscription. You can then stick to watching youTube.

Sky have absolutely every right to show exactly who they want. If they make a mistake, and offend enough people, they will lose customers. Simple really.


----------



## IainP (Sep 12, 2022)

Think Soren Kjeldsen should have had more media attention  - reckon he was the highest placed _proper/regular_ DPWT player. Has benefited from the field strength though, jumping up 160+ places.
Thomas Detry could consider, although he spent the last 3 weeks trying to switch to the PGAT being his primary tour. (not judging)


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 12, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I’m pretty sure you must know by now that the coverage on Sky and also across the pond focus on “marquee groups” - the first two days of any coverage on all golf events i watch will mainly focus on those marquee groups and then pop to the odd great shot around the field - It was stated very early that none of the LiV players would be in any of the marque groups or featured groups.

And then for the weekend ( in this case Sunday
) it’s featured groups until the leaders go out and then they focus on those challenging, in the club we saw some shots from Reed and then the focus switched to Rahm , then it was Lowry and Rory because the winner was coming from one of those three - they then switch to Gooch as he played his second into 17 because he had the chance to match Rahm and also saw him play 18 and they then flipped back to Lowry and Rory

It’s coverage of the main ET event - they are going to focus on the players who are staying with the ET - they are going to clearly minimise the coverage of a bunch of golfers who have gone to court to play , have turned up wearing a rival tours branding over the clothing, it doesn’t take much to figure out that there coverage will be minimal - the CEO pretty much stated that at the start and of course Sky will follow that. Did you really think they would be showing much of the LIV guys outside any real challenge - it’s going to be the same as any future events they are able to enter.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 12, 2022)

I wonder what would have happened if it was all Liv at the top fighting for the title.
I suppose they would have had to show their shots.
This was a Marquee event and surely they would have wanted to show case that.


----------



## rksquire (Sep 12, 2022)

Delighted for Lowry, great win - I'm sure he's glad it ended after 54 holes and didn't have to see of the challenge of Rahm, Reed & co today.  McIlroy went close, but a poor tee shot and a chip / pitch on 17th ultimately cost him.  Some round by Rahm.  

There is a case to answer though as to why Gooch in particular featured so little in the coverage, I understand the argument as to whether he should have been there or not, but having met the qualification criteria coupled with the fact he was in genuine contention at a point he should have featured (and it wasn't because of the featured group coverage, the main broadcast has ended that at that point).  Reed, with a good round, did feature to some degree, albeit his round was underway during the featured group broadcast - at the point he was leading / about to take the lead with a great score going so it was impossible not to at least show a few of his shots.  It can be dressed up either way with regard to the presence of the 'rebels', but with 14 of them making the cut and indeed being in the mix etc., my own personal takeaway is that these guys have something to offer in field strength to the DPWT.  A good showing at the 'flagship' event (according to Laura D it's the next best thing to a Major!) shows that these guys aren't necessarily has-beens or washed up or lacking competitive spirit.  Similarly, the dominance of the PGAT card holding guys at the top end is noteworthy.... great that they'll prop up the Italian Open as well, but it does expose the quality gap generally that exists.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 12, 2022)

rksquire said:



			Delighted for Lowry, great win - I'm sure he's glad it ended after 54 holes and didn't have to see of the challenge of Rahm, Reed & co today.  McIlroy went close, but a poor tee shot and a chip / pitch on 17th ultimately cost him.  Some round by Rahm. 

There is a case to answer though as to why Gooch in particular featured so little in the coverage, I understand the argument as to whether he should have been there or not, but having met the qualification criteria coupled with the fact he was in genuine contention at a point he should have featured (and it wasn't because of the featured group coverage, the main broadcast has ended that at that point).  Reed, with a good round, did feature to some degree, albeit his round was underway during the featured group broadcast - at the point he was leading / about to take the lead with a great score going so it was impossible not to at least show a few of his shots.  It can be dressed up either way with regard to the presence of the 'rebels', but with 14 of them making the cut and indeed being in the mix etc., my own personal takeaway is that these guys have something to offer in field strength to the DPWT.  A good showing at the 'flagship' event (according to Laura D it's the next best thing to a Major!) shows that these guys aren't necessarily has-beens or washed up or lacking competitive spirit.  Similarly, the dominance of the PGAT card holding guys at the top end is noteworthy.... great that they'll prop up the Italian Open as well, but it does expose the quality gap generally that exists.
		
Click to expand...


I'm not sure there was that strong a case to be showing Gooch, he made one birdie in 10 holes before his final eagle which they did show. He was never really in the mix pushing as Rahm had gone past, and it was quite clear it was going to be Rory or Shane. There broadcast of Hoveland dropped away once the bogeys happened and that's when less were on the course. I think people just find an angle when in fact it's hard to show all and keep a flow of the event i feel.

On them playing, no issue for those that supported the tour and no real issue for the others, but I wouldn't want them to receive invites once they lose ranking points. They either qualify by merit as a top 50 player or they have to do the same as those coming through whether for PGA, Euro or majors.


----------



## IainP (Sep 12, 2022)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			I'm not sure there was that strong a case to be showing Gooch, he made one birdie in 10 holes before his final eagle which they did show. He was never really in the mix pushing as Rahm had gone past, and it was quite clear it was going to be Rory or Shane. There broadcast of Hoveland dropped away once the bogeys happened and that's when less were on the course. I think people just find an angle when in fact it's hard to show all and keep a flow of the event i feel.

On them playing, no issue for those that supported the tour and no real issue for the others, but I wouldn't want them to receive invites once they lose ranking points. They either qualify by merit as a top 50 player or they have to do the same as those coming through whether for PGA, Euro or majors.
		
Click to expand...

Just a minor point, they typically invite the top 60. Is how Rose & Kitayama qualified.
Like you, had no issue with players who qualified, playing.


----------



## rksquire (Sep 12, 2022)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			I'm not sure there was that strong a case to be showing Gooch, he made one birdie in 10 holes before his final eagle which they did show. He was never really in the mix pushing as Rahm had gone past, and it was quite clear it was going to be Rory or Shane. There broadcast of Hoveland dropped away once the bogeys happened and that's when less were on the course. I think people just find an angle when in fact it's hard to show all and keep a flow of the event i feel.

On them playing, no issue for those that supported the tour and no real issue for the others, but I wouldn't want them to receive invites once they lose ranking points. They either qualify by merit as a top 50 player or they have to do the same as those coming through whether for PGA, Euro or majors.
		
Click to expand...

It was a live broadcast, he got to 13 under on the 12th, well within touching distance with 6 holes to go including 2 par 5s.... no crystal balls, but pretty sure they didn't know he wouldn't birdie or eagle until the 18th, so it was a conscious decision not to broadcast him live, in the same way it was a conscious decision not to show replays of him making pars.  We got plenty of live shots of other players making par putts which were similarly pointless as it turns out.  And we got loads of Molinari (relatively speaking for someone who wasn't McIlroy) who moved to 11 under at the 12th.  Now I like Molinari and was happy to see him, and certainly have no love for Gooch, but there was certainly a conscious decision not to broadcast him 'live'.... he was inches from a birdie on 13 and 16 - as McIlroy knows - but for a few inches could have tied the leader.


----------



## IainP (Sep 14, 2022)

Fair bit of choice this weekend.
A few big names in Italy on DPWT, although the field thins out quite quickly.
24 owgr points on offer for the winner.

Start of new 'season' on the PGAT. Oddly owgr still haven't listed the points on offer yet.

Then the 'naughty players' over in Chicago. Obviously no points on offer there currently.


----------



## IanM (Sep 15, 2022)

Watching the golf from Italy.

That's not a golf course I'm overly bothered about jumping on a plane to play. I'm hoping it just looks dull on TV!


----------



## Slab (Sep 15, 2022)

IanM said:



			Watching the golf from Italy.

That's not a golf course I'm overly bothered about jumping on a plane to play. I'm hoping it just looks dull on TV!
		
Click to expand...

Was just thinking the same
Lot for the tented village and grandstands to hide


----------



## IainP (Sep 16, 2022)

Donald putting in an early shout for player-captain perhaps!
Tom Lewis back near the top of the leaderboard, seemed to struggle Stateside.


----------



## IainP (Sep 16, 2022)

IainP said:



			Fair bit of choice this weekend.
A few big names in Italy on DPWT, although the field thins out quite quickly.
24 owgr points on offer for the winner.

Start of new 'season' on the PGAT. *Oddly owgr still haven't listed the points on offer yet.*

Then the 'naughty players' over in Chicago. Obviously no points on offer there currently.
		
Click to expand...

Finally owgr have updated.
Just over 40 points for the winner of Fortinet on PGAT this weekend.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570777065074593794
👏👏


----------



## IainP (Sep 16, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570777065074593794
👏👏
		
Click to expand...

Could have shot traced the divot!


----------



## IainP (Sep 16, 2022)

Fine margins - Willet only just kept his PGAT card a couple of weeks back, currently joint leader with a -8 knock today 👏


----------



## IainP (Sep 16, 2022)

Great ball striking / proximity to hole round from Johnson there


----------



## Mel Smooth (Sep 17, 2022)

IainP said:



			Great ball striking / proximity to hole round from Johnson there
		
Click to expand...


He's playing some superb golf at the moment, not many mistakes in that round yesterday.


----------



## SatchFan (Sep 17, 2022)

Spoilt for choice last night. PGA, LPGA and LIV. Thought DJ was excellent and fun to watch.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 18, 2022)

Be quite engaged in the Italian stuff this weekend but bob Mac’s round today is something quite special.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2022)

That’s a great win from Bob MacIntyre - shame about Fitz getting distracted on the tee 

the course is clearly set up for Matchplay and those top 4 will prob be in the Ryder Cup team next year.


----------



## IainP (Sep 18, 2022)

Was pleased MacIntyre just chipped that shot to set up the win, and didn't entertain Jay Townsend (think it was him) thoughts of seeking relief from the sprinklers and ending up on the green.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 18, 2022)

Good night fpr the Doon household.
Bob MacIntyre  seeing off Rory and Matt and Hearts beating Motherwell 3-0.
Listening to one whilst watching the other, it all climaxed about the same time.


----------



## Dingy (Sep 18, 2022)

The week I don't bet on Bob MacIntyre he wins. I thought it was only my own golf game I mucked up but seems like I've held Bob back as well.


----------



## IanM (Sep 18, 2022)

Danny Willett makes birdie after his tee shot ends up behind a big tree.   Big hook onto the back of the green, sinks the putt.

Some shot.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 18, 2022)

Well that's the blow up to end all blow ups


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 18, 2022)

Took a long time to take that first putt.  Never looked in right off the bat.   Ouch


----------



## FELL75 (Sep 18, 2022)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Well that's the blow up to end all blow ups
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, incredible.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 18, 2022)

That chip in from Homa must have killed him, when he thought he'd have at least 2 putts from 3ft to win. Completely unnerved, what a horrible finish


----------



## FELL75 (Sep 19, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			That chip in from Homa must have killed him, when he thought he'd have at least 2 putts from 3ft to win. Completely unnerved, what a horrible finish
		
Click to expand...

Up and down from the bunker, but the manner of it was the the shock to the system.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 19, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Good night fpr the Doon household.
Bob MacIntyre  seeing off Rory and Matt and Hearts beating Motherwell 3-0.
Listening to one whilst watching the other, it all climaxed about the same time.

Click to expand...

MacIntyre’s coach is one Simon Shanks…no really🥳. Great win.


----------



## IanM (Sep 19, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			MacIntyre’s coach is one Simon Shanks…no really🥳. Great win.
		
Click to expand...

I've known Simon for years from when he was at Bowood.    Also coaching Jordan Smith who started playing there as a junior.


----------



## IainP (Sep 19, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			That chip in from Homa must have killed him, when he thought he'd have at least 2 putts from 3ft to win. Completely unnerved, what a horrible finish
		
Click to expand...

Can imagine walking to the green he may have had little thoughts that he'd done it.
Only read the interview but he seemed to be upbeat despite. He did earn the same ranking points as McIntyre, and climbed 60 or spots.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 19, 2022)

Can’t believe willet held a smile while shaking hands, wonder how hard that hit his wallet.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 19, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Can’t believe willet held a smile while shaking hands, wonder how hard that hit his wallet.
		
Click to expand...

I'd imagine he was simply in complete shock, and he just wanted to smile and get away as quickly as possible. Better that than going into a rage, or breaking down in tears, in front of everyone I suppose.  He wouldn't have been smiling inside.


----------



## larmen (Sep 19, 2022)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Well that's the blow up to end all blow ups
		
Click to expand...

Just seen it, every one of us would be disappointed with that bogey from that position.

Biggest blow up? Maybe due to the timing of the last hole/put?

The blow up that gifted him the Masters by Spieth was a lot more spectacular, in my opinion.


----------



## IainP (Sep 19, 2022)

The PGA Tour event this week is The Presidents Cup.
As a European, I've always struggled to be excited by it  - is it different for those more involved?

Sort of felt like it existed so USA could exclaim :
 "we beat the rest of the world! (excluding Europe) " 
Plus felt a bit PGAT vs. PGAT.

Do wonder if ironically there may be more interest this year with the exclusions from both teams. But difficult to see past a large USA win.


----------



## IainP (Sep 20, 2022)

Pieters is the top ranked player in France this week.
Would quite like to see a strong showing from Fox after he was overlooked for P.C.
19 ranking points on offer for winner.


----------



## IainP (Sep 22, 2022)

Noticed several tipsters were picking out Reed in France, and was favourite on some sites  - maybe suggests the gambling fraternity are factoring in what goes on away from the current recognised tours.
That said am, not sure he can put three, never mind four, rounds together at the moment 😁😉


----------



## IainP (Sep 24, 2022)

Wow, terrible start by Hojgaard to be +6 after three! Couple of birdies since though.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 24, 2022)

Scottie Scheffler with a shank, just shows you it happens to the best of us 😂😂


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 25, 2022)

Interesting finish coming up at the French Open, and as an aside, has Thomas Pieters ever smiled in his whole life?


----------



## Slab (Sep 25, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Interesting finish coming up at the French Open, and as an aside, has Thomas Pieters ever smiled in his whole life?
		
Click to expand...

Off topic but I was watching a junior comp at the club today and half of them did not look like they enjoy anything about the game. Their gait, body language and faces looked a lot like they were doing some kind of community service punishment... So I expect we'll see them on Tour soon!


----------



## BrianM (Sep 25, 2022)

What a shot on 18 from Migliozzi, deserving to win any tournament 😀


----------



## Mel Smooth (Sep 25, 2022)

Slab said:



			Off topic but I was watching a junior comp at the club today and half of them did not look like they enjoy anything about the game. Their gait, body language and faces looked a lot like they were doing some kind of community service punishment... So I expect we'll see them on Tour soon!
		
Click to expand...

You want to try playing with my lad, if he has a double bogey on a par 3 - and 3 of ours are close to 200 yards, he's like "A FIVE ON A PAR 3.... THAT'S RUBBISH"



It's like playing golf with a younger version of Karl Pilkington at times.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 25, 2022)

Prediction....there will be at least 1 Italian at the RC next year......


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 25, 2022)

Slab said:



			Off topic but I was watching a junior comp at the club today and half of them did not look like they enjoy anything about the game. Their gait, body language and faces looked a lot like they were doing some kind of community service punishment... So I expect we'll see them on Tour soon!
		
Click to expand...

We had a big national junior comp at our place earlier in the year. I was playing in the evening the day before. Our range was full of kids with a dad (I presume), some of them had 2 adults stood watching them hit balls critiquing every shot. Most of it was nonsense. 
Same on the practice green and short game practice green.

Then there were loads of them out walking the course taking notes and generally getting in the way.

The one thing that stood out was, none of the kids looked like they were having any fun at all.


----------



## IainP (Sep 29, 2022)

Doh!

https://www.golfmonthly.com/news/pr...com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=socialflow


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2022)

I bet this doesn't happen often.
With 1 to play, Matt Fitz is level par on the day and that has moved him up 61 places on the leaderboard......
Brutal conditions and some big numbers coming in...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2022)

How great is it to see the players continuing to play in this and not be throwing their toys about everywhere - been good to see the players battle 

And what a round from Mansell


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2022)

Pieters - 65-83 
Down 105 places.....Ouch.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 30, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I bet this doesn't happen often.
With 1 to play, Matt Fitz is level par on the day and that has moved him up 61 places on the leaderboard......
*Brutal* *conditions *and some big numbers coming in...
		
Click to expand...

That’s a typical day up here in the Highlands 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## IanM (Sep 30, 2022)

Great interview with Bob MacIntyre about the conditions. 

Poke it down the fairway,  up by the green, be mediocre,  avoid big numbers. 

Works better in his accent!   But wise words.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 30, 2022)

IanM said:



			Great interview with Bob MacIntyre about the conditions.

Poke it down the fairway,  up by the green, be mediocre,  avoid big numbers.

Works better in his accent!   But wise words.
		
Click to expand...


That's essentially how you become a single figure golfer.


----------



## IanM (Sep 30, 2022)

garyinderry said:



			That's essentially how you become a single figure golfer.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.   How many more Majors would Rory have now if he did a bit more of this?


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 30, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How great is it to see the players continuing to play in this and not be throwing their toys about everywhere - been good to see the players battle 

And what a round from Mansell
		
Click to expand...

We don’t agree on much but this 100%!!!

Could also build a few club golfers confidence when forced to play their monthly medal in crappy conditions.

I won’t feel too bad posting a nett 80 at hayling now.


----------



## Dando (Sep 30, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			We don’t agree on much but this 100%!!!

Could also build a few club golfers confidence when forced to play their monthly medal in crappy conditions.

I won’t feel too bad posting a nett 80 at hayling now.
		
Click to expand...

You’re not playing off 36 mate


----------



## JamesR (Sep 30, 2022)

Detry leading in the US 👏


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2022)

Not a great birdie putt from Noren there - that would have put a lot more pressure on Fox’s putt , can’t see Fox losing it now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576601550340116481
Not a bad bounce 😆


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2022)

Great Win for Charley Hull on the LPGA

Was nearly a play off - Lin went birdie eagle and nearly birdie


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Great Win for Charley Hull on the LPGA

Was nearly a play off - Lin went birdie eagle and nearly birdie
		
Click to expand...

I'd pay serious money for Lin's swing. Straight every time. Don't think she missed a fairway.


----------



## IainP (Oct 7, 2022)

[Feel free to skip post 😉]

After pre-chat about it being a big hitters course, seemed for a few players performance on the greens was more key - some not known for big hitting were rolling in yardage.
Will see if that changes over the weekend.

https://www.espn.com/golf/leaderboard/_/tour/liv


----------



## IainP (Oct 9, 2022)

Good battle ongoing between Chacarra & Reed with a few holes left, but heavy rain has arrived. Bland hanging in. Koepka playing better.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 9, 2022)

I bet Jon Rahm is walking to the 7th tee saying " my birdie was better than your birdie" to Min Woo


----------



## BrianM (Oct 9, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I bet Jon Rahm is walking to the 7th tee saying " my birdie was better than your birdie" to Min Woo

Click to expand...

That Min Woo has a cracking looking swing.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Oct 9, 2022)

Well played John Rahm, nice double victory for the Spanish guys today.

I'm sure lots of our golfing friends and acquaintances back in Spain have enjoyed that.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Oct 10, 2022)

Nice stories all round really with Rahm home open, Jodi's first LPGA victory and then strength in depth of PGA with Tom Kim seemingly (for me) coming out of nowhere with two wins now (record shared with Woods) and the Presidents cup performance. Yet to see Cantlay's final hole but it sounded a bit of a blow up after the trying to play safe off the tee, although i guess he knew he had to find a way to get par and chased it.


----------



## IainP (Oct 14, 2022)

Nudged by the lure of a free bet, a few sheckles went onto Brooks , -8 opening round, so doubt I'll have applied the curse now 😅.
Also did a little on Bryson but not going so well so far.


----------



## IainP (Oct 15, 2022)

Big day for Fowler tomorrow at Zozo, looks tight, will he be able to hold on... I hope he can.

Otaegui looks well clear in Spain, as long as home pressure doesn't distract him.

Koepka has slipped to 2nd behind Uihlein, so curse only partly in force 😆


----------



## yandabrown (Oct 15, 2022)

IainP said:



			Big day for Fowler tomorrow at Zozo, looks tight, will he be able to hold on... I hope he can.

Otaegui looks well clear in Spain, as long as home pressure doesn't distract him.

Koepka has slipped to 2nd behind Uihlein, so curse only partly in force 😆
		
Click to expand...

And Lexi looking strong.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 15, 2022)

IainP said:



			Big day for Fowler tomorrow at Zozo, looks tight, will he be able to hold on... I hope he can.

Otaegui looks well clear in Spain, as long as home pressure doesn't distract him.

Koepka has slipped to 2nd behind Uihlein, so curse only partly in force 😆
		
Click to expand...

Even if Rickie doesn't win it9a welcome return to form.
Not done much wrong so far so he's got as good a chance as any..


----------



## Mel Smooth (Oct 15, 2022)

Great to see a LIV reject bossing a DP World Tour event ;-)


----------



## IainP (Oct 15, 2022)

☝ and you wonder why some react to your posts! 
Could def argue he deserves to be in more than some others, and that is one of the weaknesses of the current incarnation IMO.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 16, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Great to see a LIV reject bossing a DP World Tour event ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Could be worse. An amateur could have won!


----------



## IainP (Oct 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Even if Rickie doesn't win it9a welcome return to form.
Not done much wrong so far so he's got as good a chance as any..
		
Click to expand...

Confess to being a bit "anyone but Keegan ", but fair play - 18 months ago wondered if he'd re-find form


----------



## BrianM (Oct 16, 2022)

Well done Paul Lawrie, Keegan Bradley, Adrian Otaegui and Brooks Koepka, cracking wins on all the various tours around the world 😀⛳️⛳️


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581683891903123456
This lad was excellent to watch


----------



## JamesR (Oct 16, 2022)

Largergren with his usual end of season push. He always seems to do well once we reach October.
If he started the season well he could be dangerous.


----------



## fundy (Oct 16, 2022)

Good to see Fred Couples shoot less than his age on the Seniors Tour. Hes 63 years old!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IainP (Oct 20, 2022)

Uh oh, Spieth goes for the backhand few inch putt tap in, and doesn’t! 🤦‍♂️

Edit: link added

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583207445173706753


----------



## hovis (Oct 21, 2022)

Blimey, how depressing is it listening to Oliver wilson!!! We get it, you went through a rough patch!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 23, 2022)

Interesting finish in Mallorca, shame I’m about to go out to the cinema and miss it 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Imurg (Oct 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Interesting finish in Mallorca, shame I’m about to go out to the cinema and miss it 🤦🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Could be a 6 way playoff


----------



## 3offTheTee (Oct 23, 2022)

Great Finish @ Mallorca Open. If you know the result say NOTHING. Hopefully Blue in Munich will be able to watch the golf without knowing the result when he returns from the cinema.


----------



## Crow (Oct 23, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Great Finish @ Mallorca Open. If you know the result say NOTHING. Hopefully Blue in Munich will be able to watch the golf without knowing the result when he returns from the cinema.
		
Click to expand...

Surely this thread is to talk about results etc, if you don't want to know the result then don't look in.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 23, 2022)

Watched the last 10 holes ,great viewing


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 23, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Could be a 6 way playoff

Click to expand...

Or it might not, who knows...


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Oct 23, 2022)

Still find it phenomenal how long Lyida Ko and Rory have been at the top of their respective rankings for so long and neither that old (appreciate there is obviously an age gap). Hopefully Rory brings it home now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2022)

Spoiler alert !!!!!!!!!

please do not read on if you dont want to know that Rory had a stunning burst of birdies on the back 9 to win his 3rd event of the year and to go back to no 1 🙄


----------



## Backsticks (Oct 23, 2022)

Or world #2 behind Dustin Johnson. Its not clear at the moment.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 24, 2022)

Tongue in cheek or not i think it's perfectly clear...


----------



## Backsticks (Oct 24, 2022)

Sure, McIlroy is undoubtedly the worlds best golfer at the moment.
One could draw parallels with Greg Norman himself though. Rory has two critical majors more, but the best golfer in the world under-majoring syndrome seems similar.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Oct 24, 2022)

Great result for Rory, arguably was the No1 player anyway, but that win seals it.


----------



## IainP (Oct 24, 2022)

Yep, based on the strokes gained data Rory def deserves to be nbr 1. 👍 Has done for a while to be fair.

For fun though, some choice stats...

Of his top 8 contributing points tournaments :
3 were restricted field, no cut, no Monday qualifying 
1 was 54 holes
3 of his 4 wins were the same 3 as above

Perhaps he doth protest too much ... 😉😉


Back on a serious note - good to see Fleetwood playing well again, in particularly putting well on the Sunday 👍


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Oct 24, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Sure, McIlroy is undoubtedly the worlds best golfer at the moment.
One could draw parallels with Greg Norman himself though. Rory has two critical majors more, but the best golfer in the world under-majoring syndrome seems similar.
		
Click to expand...

Personally i'd say strength in depth is greater now making majors harder to win. I think the rankings and number of wins (i.e. all wins) is the key reference point to who's the best but i appreciate many will still consider it majors only.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 25, 2022)

IainP said:



			Yep, based on the strokes gained data Rory def deserves to be nbr 1. 👍 Has done for a while to be fair.

For fun though, some choice stats...

Of his top 8 contributing points tournaments :
3 were restricted field, no cut, no Monday qualifying
1 was 54 holes
3 of his 4 wins were the same 3 as above

Perhaps he doth protest too much ... 😉😉


Back on a serious note - good to see Fleetwood playing well again, in particularly putting well on the Sunday 👍
		
Click to expand...

He must have some good differentials in there. What’s the average of his best 8 rounds from his last 20?


----------



## IainP (Oct 26, 2022)

sunshine said:



			He must have some good differentials in there. What’s the average of his best 8 rounds from his last 20?
		
Click to expand...

Ha yes, not sure. But an excuse to link back to this...

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/2022-professional-golf-thread.110822/post-2526183


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 26, 2022)

sunshine said:



			He must have some good differentials in there. What’s the average of his best 8 rounds from his last 20?
		
Click to expand...

Based on McIlroy's last 20 PGA Tour rounds, his handicap Index would be +8.7 (Or -8.7 for those that don't like the Plus Handicapper Terminology  ). Two caveats:

1. Not taking PCC into account
2. I've not rounded any bad scores down to nett double bogey, if he had any (bearing in mind several holes a double would need to be rounded down to a bogey for him)

His best Score Diff was -10.4 at East Lake, and his worst of the 20 -0.9


----------



## Slab (Oct 26, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Based on McIlroy's last 20 PGA Tour rounds, his handicap Index would be +8.7 (Or -8.7 for those that don't like the Plus Handicapper Terminology  ). Two caveats:

1. Not taking PCC into account
2. I've not rounded any bad scores down to nett double bogey, if he had any (bearing in mind several holes a double would need to be rounded down to a bogey for him)

His best Score Diff was -10.4 at East Lake, and his worst of the 20 -0.9
		
Click to expand...

Taking another step... I wonder if any of his rounds would be unacceptable for h/cap due to how the Tours often mess with hole length from day to day & even par


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 26, 2022)

Slab said:



			Taking another step... I wonder if any of his rounds would be unacceptable for h/cap due to how the Tours often mess with hole length from day to day & even par
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, although I've already wasted the 1st 45 minutes of work calculating his WHS Index, so I better not go in to researching course set ups each day 

I suppose if courses are ever changed, it is always discussed that the changes are to make it more and more difficult for the professionals. Maybe some ridiculous pin positions, more than normal, and the odd lengthened hole. So, perhaps his Index might be a bit better than using the publicised ratings?


----------



## IainP (Oct 28, 2022)

At risk of being exiled 😬, I've previously dipped into some of liv broadcasts, mainly via the website. Like most I was cynical about the team thing, and was mainly following the individual side. Last couple of events I did find the team angle was growing a bit, but still wasn't sure if I'd watch the team final thing. Curiosity has won, as established broadcasters have at times struggled with matchplay I'm intrigued to see how the newbies manage with it. 🤔


----------



## IainP (Nov 3, 2022)

No DPWT this week, in case anyone is interested the Asian Tour is streaming (free) on freesports. Sometimes forum favourite "BarnRat" is playing.


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2022)

IainP said:



			No DPWT this week, in case anyone is interested the Asian Tour is streaming (free) on freesports. Sometimes forum favourite "BarnRat" is playing.
		
Click to expand...


Challenge Tour grand finale is on sky sports, decent to watch the up and coming players!


----------



## IainP (Nov 5, 2022)

Over at Mayakoba Seamus Power continuing his good form with a -8 to move up to 4th.
In Morocco young Puig is leading, but round of the day a -9 from the younger Vincent - to be currently tied 3rd with his brother Scott!


----------



## IanM (Nov 6, 2022)

Scottish win in Japan this morning.   Suprised no mention of it yet


----------



## Italian outcast (Nov 6, 2022)

IanM said:



			Scottish win in Japan this morning.   Suprised no mention of it yet
		
Click to expand...

great win - just watched the highlights - was avoiding golf websites


----------



## Imurg (Nov 10, 2022)

Featured Groups....Great if they're playing well...
I'm having a ball watching Scheffler, Burns and some guy called Montgomery ( no not him!) hacking it around Houston..


----------



## OnTour (Nov 10, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Featured Groups....Great if they're playing well...
I'm having a ball watching Scheffler, Burns and some guy called Montgomery ( no not him!) hacking it around Houston..

Click to expand...

Colin's slimmer American brother  (man boob watch)


----------



## D-S (Nov 11, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Featured Groups....Great if they're playing well...
I'm having a ball watching Scheffler, Burns and some guy called Montgomery ( no not him!) hacking it around Houston..

Click to expand...

Are you sure it wasn’t an episode of The Simpsons?


----------



## Mel Smooth (Nov 13, 2022)

Some win for this young lass yesterday. 16 years old, she's already pretty tall and will have a little bit of growing to yet I guess, definitely got a bright future infront of her.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591447179222454272


----------



## IainP (Nov 13, 2022)

Spoilt for choice over a lazy breakfast, Nedbank & Egypt. Was good seeing Luuke showing some form in the early rounds. Play stopped, so will see how Ogletree fairs.

A few WDs over in Houston, guess a few weather delay related. Finau looks safely clear. Good to see Rose scoring better.


----------



## IainP (Nov 13, 2022)

Mentioned two English players above but deliberately didn't mention Fleetwood as didn't want to jinx him  - rock on Tommy! 😃


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 14, 2022)

Thompson and Fassi showing how not to finish a tournament when the pressure is on.

Great to see Tommy, Big Tone and Nelly win this weekend. Lots of good golf all round.


----------



## Neilds (Nov 17, 2022)

Matt Fitzpatrick has opened up with 5 birdies in the first 5 holes in the DP World Tour Championship in Dubai!!!   What a start, hope he can keep it going.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 17, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Matt Fitzpatrick has opened up with 5 birdies in the first 5 holes in the DP World Tour Championship in Dubai!!!   What a start, hope he can keep it going.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like the Kiss of Death.....😬
Almost


----------



## Neilds (Nov 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Looks like the Kiss of Death.....😬
Almost

Click to expand...

Typical!


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 17, 2022)

3 posts on today’s golf lol
Is this really a golf forum


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 17, 2022)

Anyone know the permutations of what needs to happen for x to win and y to miss out on the title?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 17, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Anyone know the permutations of what needs to happen for x to win and y to miss out on the title?
		
Click to expand...

If either Rory or Fox win they they win the whole thing
If Fitz wins then Rory needs a T2
If Tommh wins Rory needs T3
There's loads more scenarios but those are the ones I've seen...


----------



## IainP (Nov 17, 2022)

Despite what the OWGR abacus says, I know which tournament I'll be following closely/watching this week - and it isn't the one in Georgia


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 18, 2022)

IainP said:



			Despite what the OWGR abacus says, I know which tournament I'll be following closely/watching this week - and it isn't the one in Georgia
		
Click to expand...

I tried watching it last night but gave up after30 minutes or so. The field is average, but it generally is this time of the year. The coverage is brutal with the worst aspect as usual being the dire commentary. I thought Trevor Immelman would bring something fresh to it, but he is just carrying on the legacy of spouting crafted, thoughtful, inane drivel.
Oh, and I don't need to see golfers wearing bobble hats and four layers, I'm seeing that daily on my own course.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 18, 2022)

The Spaniards are certainly enjoying Dubai 😀
Cracking start from Hatton and good to see Alex Noren playing well.


----------



## AussieKB (Nov 18, 2022)

BrianM said:



			The Spaniards are certainly enjoying Dubai 😀
Cracking start from Hatton and good to see Alex Noren playing well.
		
Click to expand...

Who did Noren fly with ?


----------



## BrianM (Nov 18, 2022)

AussieKB said:



			Who did Noren fly with ?
		
Click to expand...

Im lost here 🤣🤣


----------



## OnTour (Nov 18, 2022)

Both events are average, back ground material for me. LOVE playing watching is painful but like watching me  




Golfnut1957 said:



			I tried watching it last night but gave up after30 minutes or so. The field is average, but it generally is this time of the year. The coverage is brutal with the worst aspect as usual being the dire commentary. I thought Trevor Immelman would bring something fresh to it, but he is just carrying on the legacy of spouting crafted, thoughtful, inane drivel.
Oh, and I don't need to see golfers wearing bobble hats and four layers, I'm seeing that daily on my own course.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## IainP (Nov 18, 2022)

Great last 3 holes there from McIlroy 

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/golf/20...es-strong-finish-beating-liv-playing-partner/

And the pair of them can try to climb up the leaderboard together again tomorrow.

See if the English pair can keep their noses in front.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593683523088654339


----------



## Imurg (Nov 19, 2022)

You have to feel a bit sorry for Renato Paratore..
Apparently he missed retaining his DPWT Card by1 shot and then missed regaining it at Tour School by......1 shot..
That's harsh.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 19, 2022)

Not a bad leaderboard


----------



## PieMan (Nov 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 45256


Not a bad leaderboard
		
Click to expand...

3 brilliant days golf so far.

Just imagine if we were denied what promises to be a quality 4th round........!!


----------



## IanM (Nov 19, 2022)

PieMan said:



			3 brilliant days golf so far.

Just imagine if we were denied what promises to be a quality 4th round........!! 

Click to expand...

Or they were wearing shorts!


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 19, 2022)

IanM said:



			Or they were wearing shorts!  

Click to expand...

You definitely wouldn’t want to see them wearing the length of shorts that one of the guys in our swindle wears.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 20, 2022)

After a couple of weeks of barely having two seconds to myself, today is mine. I'm currently in front of the TV and settled in to watch this morning, first shot to last.


----------



## IanM (Nov 20, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			You definitely wouldn’t want to see them wearing the length of shorts that one of the guys in our swindle wears.
		
Click to expand...

1982 World Cup?


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 20, 2022)

I really needed Rham to miss that putt. Nothing personal but I don't want anyone running away with this. Tight finish please.


----------



## IainP (Nov 20, 2022)

Imurg said:



			If either Rory or Fox win they they win the whole thing
If Fitz wins then Rory needs a T2
If Tommh wins Rory needs T3
There's loads more scenarios but those are the ones I've seen...
		
Click to expand...

Am just pleased they didn't go down the 'handicap' route like the PGAT.
Am sure the commentators and graphics will adequately keep the followers up to date 👍


----------



## IainP (Nov 20, 2022)

Most eyes rightly on things hotting up in Dubai,  just a nod to Phoenix in Japan that concluded earlier.
Higa the top ranked Japanese player won.
Mito Pereira second.
High ranked, recent sensation Tom Kim in T4th, and the well travelled S Vincent 7th.
Conners & Wise also in the field.


----------



## fundy (Nov 20, 2022)

Brilliant from Rahm considering he barely hit a fairway


----------



## Imurg (Nov 20, 2022)

Leona Maguire is turning into some sort of player.......


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 20, 2022)

Almost a huge win on Hatton. Played very well on the back nine and saw at least 4 putts shave the hole, while Rahm hacked it around but scrambled well. Superb from Rory overall though


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 20, 2022)

Just playing out the evening with a bit of the RSM. Jeez….. watching Brian “Keegan Bradley” Harman is flippin painful. How many waggles do you need……. Just bloody hit it.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Nov 21, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Leona Maguire is turning into some sort of player.......
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, always hard to follow up a 63 and then go on and win.

Pleased for Ko, and got to think LPGA Hall of Fame must be the hardest one to get into of all sports - youngest world number 1, 2 majors, 20 wins including tour championships, the Vare trophy and player of the year twice and she's still not amassed enough points. Guess it's good that she's still only 25


----------



## D-S (Nov 21, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Leona Maguire is turning into some sort of player.......
		
Click to expand...

USD 550k - a good week‘s work. More than the total purse on most weeks on the LET.


----------



## Jason.H (Nov 21, 2022)

Did anyone watch Lydia Ko,s drop/ball placement on the 14th. She looked to be rolling the ball down the slope each time so she got to place on level ground. Maybe just me but Patrick Reed would of been proud of that one.


----------



## Dando (Nov 21, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			Did anyone watch Lydia Ko,s drop/ball placement on the 14th. She looked to be rolling the ball down the slope each time so she got to place on level ground. Maybe just me but Patrick Reed would of been proud of that one.
		
Click to expand...

by the time she finished she was almost in the centre of the fairway


----------



## Imurg (Nov 21, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			Did anyone watch Lydia Ko,s drop/ball placement on the 14th. She looked to be rolling the ball down the slope each time so she got to place on level ground. Maybe just me but Patrick Reed would of been proud of that one.
		
Click to expand...

Don't agree..she got lucky but no ball was ever going to stay on that slope..


----------



## Jason.H (Nov 21, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Don't agree..she got lucky but no ball was ever going to stay on that slope..
		
Click to expand...

Ok  my point was she was initiating roll on the ball toward the hazard each time so she could move to level ground so wouldn’t have the ball below her feet. The rules official to her right wouldn’t have noticed but the camera was directly behind for viewers to see.  Not got beef about it myself. We see lots of incidents where pro,s get free drops from tricky lies by outstretching a foot to a sprinkler head ect. I’d probably do the same if there’s 2 mill at stake.


----------



## OnTour (Nov 22, 2022)

Highly tuned Italian I bet he left a few out there through the season with RAGE! 

Tough earning a living in any sport unless your at the top 



Imurg said:



			You have to feel a bit sorry for Renato Paratore..
Apparently he missed retaining his DPWT Card by1 shot and then missed regaining it at Tour School by......1 shot..
That's harsh.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## D-S (Nov 24, 2022)

Some cracking golf in the final tournament on the LET. Stark and Grant going head to head for the season title. Also Ciganda finished with 6 birdies in a row. 
Grant must have one of the best swings in world golf.


----------



## yandabrown (Nov 24, 2022)

D-S said:



			Some cracking golf in the final tournament on the LET. Stark and Grant going head to head for the season title. Also Ciganda finished with 6 birdies in a row.
Grant must have one of the best swings in world golf.
		
Click to expand...

And a Brit on top of the pile after round 1!


----------



## SatchFan (Nov 27, 2022)

Impressive win for Cam Smith on the other side of the world.


----------



## IainP (Nov 27, 2022)

SatchFan said:



			Impressive win for Cam Smith on the other side of the world.
		
Click to expand...

Expect there was a bit of pressure on to deliver. Reminiscent of Rahm's win in Spain  - big fish in a not so strong field, but still have to score.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 27, 2022)

SatchFan said:



			Impressive win for Cam Smith on the other side of the world.
		
Click to expand...

No Mickelson; no Johnson; no Koepka; no DeChambeau; no Poulter; no Garcia; no Reed; no Westwood; no Stenson; no McDowell; no Niemann; no Oosthuizen; no Schwartzel; no Perez; no Varner III?

Surely we cannot consider it an impressive win when the field is so diminished by their absence?


----------



## Mel Smooth (Nov 27, 2022)

IainP said:



			Expect there was a bit of pressure on to deliver. Reminiscent of Rahm's win in Spain  - big fish in a not so strong field, but still have to score.
		
Click to expand...

He said he didn't feel like his game was there to win the event this week, so he's obviously had to grind a little - I guess there is a pressure on him to win after the year he's had. He's right up there when we are discussing who is the best player in the world.


----------



## SatchFan (Nov 27, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			No Mickelson; no Johnson; no Koepka; no DeChambeau; no Poulter; no Garcia; no Reed; no Westwood; no Stenson; no McDowell; no Niemann; no Oosthuizen; no Schwartzel; no Perez; no Varner III?

Surely we cannot consider it an impressive win when the field is so diminished by their absence? 

Click to expand...

Considering, according to some, he hasn't played proper golf since his Open win I don't think it's a bad effort.


----------



## Backsticks (Nov 27, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			No Mickelson; no Johnson; no Koepka; no DeChambeau; no Poulter; no Garcia; no Reed; no Westwood; no Stenson; no McDowell; no Niemann; no Oosthuizen; no Schwartzel; no Perez; no Varner III?

Surely we cannot consider it an impressive win when the field is so diminished by their absence? 

Click to expand...

Overall, probably a similar level of competition from the field though, and being a real competition its a decent win for him. He is a seriously good golfer. Too good to be marooned on LIV at his early age.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Nov 27, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Overall, probably a similar level of competition from the field though, and being a real competition its a decent win for him. He is a seriously good golfer. Too good to be marooned on LIV at his early age.
		
Click to expand...

He's not marooned on LIV is he, what a strange perception to make? The only place he can't play is on PGA Tour events, and how many of those are actually THAT important to him?


----------



## AussieKB (Nov 27, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			He's not marooned on LIV is he, what a strange perception to make? The only place he can't play is on PGA Tour events, and how many of those are actually THAT important to him?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the Players which he cannot defend......am sure the PGAT are glad about that


----------



## Imurg (Nov 27, 2022)

Dan Bradbury...👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## Swango1980 (Nov 27, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			No Mickelson; no Johnson; no Koepka; no DeChambeau; no Poulter; no Garcia; no Reed; no Westwood; no Stenson; no McDowell; no Niemann; no Oosthuizen; no Schwartzel; no Perez; no Varner III?

Surely we cannot consider it an impressive win when the field is so diminished by their absence? 

Click to expand...

David Howell was playing though, I think.


----------



## IainP (Nov 27, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Dan Bradbury...👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏
		
Click to expand...

Yep 👍👏

Although surprised there hasn't been any moaning about him not having to grind through a qualifier to play in it though 🤔


----------



## Imurg (Nov 28, 2022)

I did think it was a little ambitious of Tiger to try and play 3 weeks on the bounce........


----------



## IainP (Nov 28, 2022)

Yeah,  I read this earlier today, and it has had to be swiftly edited! 😆😆

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/63784084


----------



## Mel Smooth (Nov 28, 2022)

At least the field rating has gone up with Tigers withdrawal this weekend, so there'll be more OWGR points on offer for the no cut invitational...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			At least the field rating has gone up with Tigers withdrawal this weekend, so there'll be more OWGR points on offer for the no cut invitational...



Click to expand...

Just stop please


----------



## Mel Smooth (Nov 28, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just stop please
		
Click to expand...

I know Phil, it's a one off event that forms part of a tour that meets the criteria, on the back of quite a few recent one off events..

Tiger is ranked 1277th, that's way out - the divisor is throwing his ranking way off where it should be, so now, we have ANOTHER spotlight shining on the anomalies of the OWGR ranking. Have they made any statements recently to address all the questions that are being asked of it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2022)

🤦‍♂️


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 28, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just stop please
		
Click to expand...

Why don't you stop,  it was quite clearly just a joke as I'm sure most other people took it 👍


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 28, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Why don't you stop,  it was quite clearly just a joke as I'm sure most other people took it 👍
		
Click to expand...

Why can't they keep the LIV stuff to the LIV thread, overt or covert? Then the five of them can go on forever and the rest of us can continue to ignore it.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 29, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Why can't they keep the LIV stuff to the LIV thread, overt or covert? Then the five of them can go on forever and the rest of us can continue to ignore it.
		
Click to expand...

If only it was that easy


----------



## AussieKB (Nov 29, 2022)

Just watched the PGA Tour, year in review.....
no mention of the Tournament of Champions
The Players Championship and only mention on the Open was Rory coming third....
beyond a joke.


----------



## IainP (Nov 30, 2022)

Looking ahead to the (mens) competitive golf this week - continuation in Australia and South Africa. Plus some possibly interesting story lines in Indonesia.
None are high strength fields, but interesting anyhow (imo)


----------



## Mel Smooth (Nov 30, 2022)

IainP said:



			Looking ahead to the (mens) competitive golf this week - continuation in Australia and South Africa. Plus some possibly interesting story lines in Indonesia.
None are high strength fields, but interesting anyhow (imo)
		
Click to expand...

Not actually a bad turnout in Indonesia to be fair. Els is teeing it up with a kid young enough to be his grandson.. 😂


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597874665636368384


----------



## JamesR (Nov 30, 2022)

I believe Westwood's son is making his Pro event debut in Indonesia


----------



## DaveR (Dec 1, 2022)

Just looked at the European tour website. Avg driving distance is 316.1 yards! 

Nienaber......372.5!!!!!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 1, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Just looked at the European tour website. Avg driving distance is 316.1 yards!

Nienaber......372.5!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

That’s altitude distance I believe.
He hits it miles but never seems to win


----------



## DaveR (Dec 1, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			That’s altitude distance I believe.
He hits it miles but never seems to win
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, add 10% but it's still a mental distance for an average.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 2, 2022)

A bit of landscape gardening...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598699223729713152


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2022)

Imurg said:



			A bit of landscape gardening...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598699223729713152

Click to expand...

Give him a couple of hours he could completely deweed my lawn prior to seeding  might have to give it a try haha


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598749145371594752


----------



## IainP (Dec 3, 2022)

Bit of drama in Indonesia , I turned off after the storm hit, so missed the earthquake!
https://www.golfmonthly.com/news/ea...low&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social

For @Swango1980 😉😉😁  Westwood started  slowly with a 74, followed by a pair of 66s. McDowell a couple ahead, still to finish. Both would need to go low tomorrow to have a chance.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 3, 2022)

IainP said:



			Bit of drama in Indonesia , I turned off after the storm hit, so missed the earthquake!
https://www.golfmonthly.com/news/ea...low&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social

For @Swango1980 😉😉😁  Westwood started  slowly with a 74, followed by a pair of 66s.
		
Click to expand...

And then his wallet fell out of his pocket


----------



## IainP (Dec 3, 2022)

And Cam thought he'd missed cut and was in the pub...
https://www.bbc.com/sport/golf/63844656.amp


----------



## BrianM (Dec 4, 2022)

Good win for Adrian Meronk Down Under!!
Finishing with an Eagle to seal the deal.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 5, 2022)

Loved the look of the 2 courses used for the Aussie Open


----------



## BrianM (Dec 8, 2022)

Pros wearing shorts at the Dunhill in South Africa…..
Didn’t think that was allowed…..


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 8, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Pros wearing shorts at the Dunhill in South Africa…..
Didn’t think that was allowed…..
		
Click to expand...

Funny really as almost all professional sports wear shorts


----------



## BrianM (Dec 8, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Funny really as almost all professional sports wear shorts
		
Click to expand...

They should be able to wear shorts if they want, they actually look pretty smart not scruffy whatsoever.
I normally wear my golf shorts on holiday as well, they look ok with a shirt when going out for dinner!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Pros wearing shorts at the Dunhill in South Africa…..
Didn’t think that was allowed…..
		
Click to expand...

It’s a strange one why they can’t wear shorts , it’s the same as White only at Wimbledon


----------



## BrianM (Dec 8, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s a strange one why they can’t wear shorts , it’s the same as White only at Wimbledon
		
Click to expand...

Im sure I read that is changing about Wimbledon, I could be mistaken though.
Shorts in the hotter countries makes sense, I’m never out of shorts in the summer 😂


----------



## Dando (Dec 8, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Pros wearing shorts at the Dunhill in South Africa…..
Didn’t think that was allowed…..
		
Click to expand...

looking at the legs on display they should be wearing trousers


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 8, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s a strange one why they can’t wear shorts , it’s the same as White only at Wimbledon
		
Click to expand...

Sure one of the Williams sisters Serenna I think wore black this year!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			looking at the legs on display they should be wearing trousers
		
Click to expand...

Your supposed to watch the golf.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 10, 2022)

Really enjoying the QBE shootout.
Nelly Korda is one hell of a player.

Hope their are plenty of ranking points available for this week 🤣


----------



## IainP (Dec 15, 2022)

@Slab have you, or are you visiting the Mauritius tournament?


----------



## Slab (Dec 16, 2022)

IainP said:



@Slab have you, or are you visiting the Mauritius tournament?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah since its at my home club I was always gonna grab every opportunity to be there

I'm actually caddying this week and despite the weather yesterday (and the weight of a fully laden tour bag) it's been a fantastic experience so far

Fingers crossed he can make the cut (no name dropping yet...) 
I totally get that as dpwt events go this is pretty low key but it's still surreal not only being inside the rope but actually 'taking part' as it were


----------



## sunshine (Dec 16, 2022)

Slab said:



			Yeah since its at my home club I was always gonna grab every opportunity to be there

I'm actually caddying this week and despite the weather yesterday (and the weight of a fully laden tour bag) it's been a fantastic experience so far

Fingers crossed he can make the cut (no name dropping yet...)
I totally get that as dpwt events go this is pretty low key but it's still surreal not only being inside the rope but actually 'taking part' as it were
		
Click to expand...

That is awesome and i'm sure many on here including me would love to do something like that.

You have a choice to make: either disclose who you are working for, or if you keep it confidential you have to spill the beans on everything that happens


----------



## Slab (Dec 17, 2022)

sunshine said:



			That is awesome and i'm sure many on here including me would love to do something like that.

You have a choice to make: either disclose who you are working for, or if you keep it confidential you have to spill the beans on everything that happens 

Click to expand...

He didn't make it into the weekend ... but what a phenomenal experience that was, a bucket list item for me

I'll jot down a couple of paragraphs when I get a few minutes and pop on another thread to not take this one off track... And decide whether to reveal the 'big' name I was lucky enough to carry for


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2022)

Tiger and Charlie..like Father Like Son..
Hobbling like a pair of crocks 😬


----------



## IanM (Dec 17, 2022)

Bit surprised he's playing on...


----------



## Jason.H (Dec 17, 2022)

Bit annoying its all aboutTiger.  To be fair he’s hitting some amazing shots and up there on the leaderboard.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 18, 2022)

Tiger looks good. Also 180mph ball speed, carrying 305 off the tee. 

😱


----------



## Jason.H (Dec 18, 2022)

So Vijay and his son won the PNC and Sky do a piece on Tiger


----------



## Backsticks (Dec 18, 2022)

Yes, its great. It shows how Tiger is still such a draw. He played some fantastic shots there, and holed a mile of putts yesterday. Shame he cant walk. He still had the golf. Every shot he hits now is gold dust and worth tuning in for.


----------



## Swango1980 (Dec 21, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			So Vijay and his son won the PNC and Sky do a piece on Tiger
		
Click to expand...

Of course they are. It might not apply to you individually, but the media know that more of the public have much more interest in Tiger and his son than in Vijay. And, I'm sure Vijay isn't too bothered either. If he is, then he can look back at his own career and blame himself. After all, he was World No. 1 651 weeks (12.5 years) less than Woods, won 12 fewer Majors, 48 fewer PGA Tour events and 28 fewer European Tour events. Had he tried harder, or been better, then maybe the media would have been more keen to focus on him


----------

